#lubuntu 2011-08-15
<silverarrow> which dvd codecs are for lubuntu?
<silverarrow> to play DVDs
<bioterror> !dvd
<ubot5> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> works !! ;-)
<kvarley> Good evening, fellow lubuntu-ers :)
<kvarley> How do I move the minimize/maximize/close buttons to the left on lubuntu?
<frankbooth> evening kvarley
<frankbooth> it's pretty easy, just launch Openbox Configuration Manager and see the Appearance-tab :)
<Greppe> After hiding "Decorations" or what it's called in english (hide the top bar of a window), how do you get it back?
<frankbooth> Greppe move the cursors to the top/bottom until you get the option to resize the window, and right click
<frankbooth> cursor*
<Greppe> Thanks!
<kvarley> frankbooth: How do I launch the configuration thing?
<frankbooth> Panel-menu -> Preferences
<kvarley> frankbooth: Sorry I missed it, I glossed over the text field with the layout in. Thanks - got it sorted now :)
<joao> hi
<joao> i need help
<joao> anyone speaks portuguese?
<joao> come on
<joao> please
<phillw> joao: I am looking for you!
<joao> can you help me
<phillw> I do not speak protugeuase
<joao> i need to uninstall a ati driver from lubuntu
<joao> thats not a problem
<joao> i speak a little bit in english
<joao> wheree is the ati folder on lubuntu
<joao> ?
<phillw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1532120
<joao> im going check it
<phillw> I am sorry, but even though I have virtual machine available, I use the AMD chip system
<joao> ok thanks
<joao> as lubuntu a forum
<joao> ?
<joao> im about to quit from using lubuntu
<phillw> yes, use the main forum area and use the lubuntu flag when registerring
<joao> :(
<phillw> joao: all the lubuntu atit / nivid stuff comes from a central source.
<joao> oh well
<joao> any way thanks
<joao> im going to mint again
<phillw> okies joao best, recent one I could find is http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f64/solved-proper-way-to-install-ati-drivers-570272.html just for those who follw the logs of tis channel.
<phillw> I love [SOLVED] tags :)
<MoShah> Hi All, I'm currently using ARANDR to extend my desktop, does anyone know how I can default to this setting everytime my machine boots up?
<MoShah> As it does not save it?
<MoShah> Please
<joao> exit
<phillw> MoShah: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxrandr/+bug/621689 has it as bug fixed?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 621689 in lxrandr (Ubuntu) "lubuntu - lxrandr does not save and restore changes" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<MoShah> Would I have to just set it everytime?
<phillw> no, that is why the bug is marked fixed - have you the correct version of lxandr, or are you something diferent?
<MoShah> I'm using ARANDR
<MoShah> but can use lxrandr
<phillw> MoShah: I am not at all familar with that, what operating system are you using? (please include version nember)
<phillw> *version number*
<MoShah> Lubuntu 11.04
<MoShah> and installed arandr from the package managee
<phillw> MoShah: ahh.... that may explain things, totally remove the old amandr and then grab the correct version of lxandr
<MoShah> will do right now, Thanks for that
<phillw> MoShah: This bug was fixed in the package lxrandr - 0.1.1-2ubuntu1
<phillw> any release after that should be okay.
<MoShah> I'm using 0.1.1-2ubuntu4
<MoShah> but cannot save the setting and I'm unable to use it as an extended desktop.
<phillw> but, you are using arandra and not lxandr?
<MoShah> that is the version number of lxrandr
<MoShah> I have both installed
<MoShah> because lxrandr didn't work
<phillw> well, totally remove the arandra & log off / log in
<phillw> you cannot run the two together, they will fight!
<MoShah> lxrandr didn't even give the option to use extended desktop though
<MoShah> ok i will uninstall now
<MoShah> Thanks for your help everyone
#lubuntu 2011-08-16
<KM0201> is there a way (using video files as ane xample).. you can make the icon " preview".. of the video.. rather than just a general .avi icon?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> was there a size settings for creating thumbnails?
<bioterror> or was it thunar
<KM0201> i think that was thunar
<ubontoo-us3r> what's the command line to edit grub2
<bioterror> depends
<Unit193> What do you need to change?
<ubontoo-us3r> i want to change the default o.s to load
<ubontoo-us3r> I mean, i want a certain o.s to load so i dont have to wait when i reboot and press up or down arrow
<bioterror> I dont usually wait, I press enter
<bioterror> if I want to boot to Windows, I choose Windoze from the menu and press enter
<Unit193> You can edit /etc/default/grub
<bioterror> otherwise it will boot into GNU/Linux
<ubontoo-us3r> unit193  thnx you
<Unit193> Remember, it starts counting from zero
<Riku_> for some reason on occasion.. my keyboard locks up & usb optical mouse stops working
<MoShah> Hi, I'm trying to setup two monitors at the same time and one should be setup as an extended desktop. However, Everytime I restart Lubuntu 11.04 the setting doesn't save and I have to use xrandr again to reset it.
<MoShah> Any ideas why this is happening please?
<Ogi0n> is there a software out there that helps speed up file transfer betwee hdd ?
<avelldiroll> if the bus between the two drives is set up correctly, not really
<bioterror> keep those hard drives on different cables if using PATA
<avelldiroll> if the performance is below the capacity announced by the drives, there might be a problem there, but appart from choosing a different filesystem depending on your usecase there is not much you can do
<Ogi0n> I'm using SATA and im transfering about 150 gig, the problem is the file transfer rate is around 30 MB/s  and it takes about an hour or so to finish
<avelldiroll> sata or sata2 ?
<bioterror> 30MB/s is okay
<bioterror> 30-40MB/s is what you get from 7200RPM hdd
<Ogi0n> i think its sata
<bioterror> and ofcourse the seek time and so on affects too ;)
<Ogi0n> wait i think its sata2 since its a 3Gb/s
<avelldiroll> 7200rpm ? size of cache ?
<Ogi0n> 72000 RPM 32 Mb cache, 1 TB space
<Ogi0n> its tihs one, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152185   well i guess ill just go afk while it transfer, cuz my comp becomes slow when transfering files and I cant play games like cod. thnx guys
<kvarley> How can I copy something as sudo but keep the permissions of the files I'm copying?
<kvarley> Usually when I copy things as sudo it means no user who isn't sudo can access them
<bioterror> chmod them
<kvarley> bioterror: They will have different permissions though as they were created originally by samba users on a zentyal server
<bioterror> zentyal :G
<kvarley> bioterror: Is there no way to preserve permissions?
<kvarley> bioterror: What's wrong with zentyal? lol
<bioterror> http://forum.zentyal.org/index.php/topic,5259.msg21472.html :D
<bioterror> I'm just too demanding ;)
<kvarley> bioterror: I accept that the way it manages network ifaces is pretty weird
<kvarley> bioterror: But for the most part it's alright, comes with some goodies configured already for you anyway
<bioterror> it was rather okay, it was better than ipcop or ipfire
<bioterror> but still, I decided to keep using pfSense
<kvarley> This is irritating me somewhat, I can't access /home/samba/shares/InsertShareNameHere because of the permissions
<kvarley> But I can't find a way to login as a user that does have the correct permissions :(
<bioterror> su user
<kvarley> That'll dump me in a su session though?
<bioterror> or
<bioterror> you can: sudo bash
<kvarley> DOH
<bioterror> and then: su user
<kvarley> I got it
<bioterror> with root su'ing to another user, you dont need his passwords
<kvarley> For some reason doing smb://serverName/share didn't work
<kvarley> But I did network:/// in pcmanfm and went to the server from there and it works
<kvarley> bioterror: So doing su user will copy files with the permissions of the user specified and not su?
<avelldiroll> kvarley: your are searching for "cp -p" p is for "preserve", (or just use "cp -a")
<kvarley> avelldiroll: That'll work, thank you very much! You've saved me some time =D
<avelldiroll> kvarley: another way  to do this would be to fine tune your permissions with a sgid on the directory, or using ACLs if you need them
<kvarley> ACLs? I have seen that somewhere on the permissions page of the server backend.
<avelldiroll>  kvarley | bioterror: What's wrong with zentyal? <-- like all web control panel, the only way to secure them is to know how to do everything without them
<Darth_Tux> hi all, setting up l;ubuntu as an ssh server, how after it is set up do i connect from another computer?
<bioterror> ssh user@computer
<Darth_Tux> bioterror, and what goes where computer is ?
<Darth_Tux> i guess that is more the question
<bioterror> ssh user@hostname
<bioterror> ssh user@ip.add.res.s
<bioterror> !ssh | Darth_Tux
<ubot5> Darth_Tux: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<avelldiroll> Darth_Tux: ip fqdn or lan name if you have a local dns
<bioterror> !sshd | Darth_Tux
<ubot5> Darth_Tux: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<bioterror> there you go
<Ogi0n> hey guys, i made two accounts,  Admin  and Guest,  how do I make it so that Guest cannot access Admin home folder?
<KM0201> Ogi0n: it shouldn't be able to.
<KM0201> guest should get a permission error if he/she tries to browse to the Admin Home folder
<Ogi0n> it did,  i log out log onto Guest, then went to home folder, go up one level, saw Admin folder and open it., and i can view and open the files of Admin folder
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> that shoudlnt be
<KM0201> did you create a home partition?.. or you just using the default install? (/swap and /)
<Ogi0n> what do you do to make it not accessible to other users?
<Ogi0n> yea
<KM0201> Ogi0n: it yeah what?.. thats a two part question
<Ogi0n> just default with admin first and all that, now i create a new account called guest that is not admin
<Ogi0n> i didnt careate home partition, just the default set up
<KM0201> Ogi0n: i dunno, something screwy if the guest account can access the admin folder.
<KM0201> unless for some reason, the permissions are being retained when you log out.
<Ogi0n> hmm ill try that
<Ogi0n> it didnt work when I restart my computer
<Ogi0n> Anyone know how I can prevent non-admin user to access Admin home folder?
<Ogi0n> ya I got it now, I had to go to Home folder and right click properties  set Permission of Admin to  Others: None
<Ogi0n> it would've been nice if it was default
<Ogi0n> good thing I use truecrypt, and i got my important files lock up
<KM0201> it should have "been" that way by default... not sure why it wasn't.
<phillw> KM0201: There is actually an opposite argument going on.... people who go 'ooh, I'll encrypt my home folder' then forget / lose the password. I, and others, do not think that is a really sensible option as there is exactly zero we can do to help them.... it's gone - tough...... these people are used to a 'hack' to bypass security, it is not there!
<KM0201> but that wasn't the case here.... his issue didn't have anything to do w/ encryption
#lubuntu 2011-08-17
<TechnoCat> I have a problem with installing the ati flgrx drivers with the additional software dialogue. It always tells me to fix broken packages first. I don't seem to have any broken packages.
<TechnoCat> this is a fresh install other than (and this is the kicker) the 3.1rc2 linux kernel and header
<TechnoCat> fresh install of lubuntu 11.11
<TechnoCat> 11.10*
<Unit193> Did you try running   sudo apt-get install -f   in terminal?
<TechnoCat> yes
<TechnoCat> and autoclean
<TechnoCat> and dpkg --configure -a
<TechnoCat> and update, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<Unit193> I remember jockey having some issue, but don't remember what it was, let me check
<TechnoCat> yeah
<TechnoCat> jockey-gtk popped up with an error
<TechnoCat> i think there are 3 other known issues on the wiki with 3.1
<TechnoCat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Alpha3#Lubuntu-1
<Unit193> Well, I can't seem to find anything, but maybe try #ubuntu+1
<TechnoCat> +1?
<Unit193> It's another IRC channel for Oneiric/11.10
<TechnoCat> ah
<TechnoCat> cool, thanks
<wsagent> hi can anybody pls help me I want to enable auto login in lubuntu 11.04
<czz> how can i change the transparency of terminal in lubuntu?
<morri> in preferences?
<morri> my terminal isnt transparent though but the look is done in edit ->preferences if thats what you mean
<czz> morri, not seeing that option
<morri> what terminal gui do you use?
<czz> morri, LXTerminal
<morri> has it got a menu bar?
<czz> There is no transparency options
<morri> you cans et the colour in there
<morri> is it transparent or do you want it transparent?
<czz> i want the background transparent
<morri> thats not possible within the gui why would you want it transparent anyway?
<czz> i want my own style
<morri> you need to look for a different terminal than thats capapble of that
<morri> lubuntu only has small programmes , no fancy ones
<czz> is this real life?
<morri> have a look in synaptic or online whether there are terminals that can be transparent
<morri> well it isnt just fantasy
<czz> where can i submit suggestions?
<morri> otherwise have a look into compiz it does lots of desktop effects
<leszek> hi
<Ogi0n> Question: let say I have 2 different partition, each with its own O.S., but one of the O.S have full of virus, worm & malware. Is it possible for the virus to go to and infect/affect the other partition?
<philipballew> Ogi0n, you should try to remove those viruis before doing anything else?
<Ogi0n> yea well if its keylogs or anything that's hard to detect id go for reformat
<Ogi0n> but i dont wanna do that, instead of having two account one Admin and one Guest, i was wondering if i could make a seperate partition for Guest user etc so if something silly happens to it ill just reformat that partition
<philipballew> im gonna assume this is windows with the problem?
<Ogi0n> but i was wonderin if that partition is infected will it affect the other one, etc
<Ogi0n> no
<Ogi0n> i mean its possible to still have virus/malware/keylog on linux system or is it really invulnerable?
<Ogi0n> just making precaution that's all
<philipballew> its "possible" but not gonna happen
<philipballew> unless you intentally download a bad script and chmod +x it
<leszek> n8 @ all
<tzvi> Anyone have ideas why occasionally on boot my keyboard doesn't work, but on windows it always works? (ideapad y560)
<phillw> tzvi: for 11.04, nope, there was a bug early in 11.10 testing which has been resolved.
<tzvi> Thanx, seems whichever debian I use I get that issue...
<tzvi> Every other boot no keyboard
<phillw> tzvi: I can only suggest having a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1541220 That section is dedicated to laptop issues, you may want to post a new enquiry on there.
<tzvi> OK, thanx
<phillw> if that thread does not really apply to you, start a new one :)
<tzvi> Thanks
#lubuntu 2011-08-18
<traskers> After upgrading to 3.5.0 on Ubuntu+1, my .config/openbox/autostart doesn't load? I've tried using /etc/xdg/openbox/autostart as well, and still, nothing.
<traskers> (Of Openbox, sorry)
<bioterror> who broke autostart :(
<traskers> I'm glad it's not just me, I suppose :\
<bioterror> how about using .desktop file in a ~/.config/autostart/
<bioterror> is that broken too?
<traskers> Um, haven't tried that..
<bioterror> after copying .desktop file, check your Desktop Session Settings
<bioterror> I'm off to work, goodluck with that ;)
<episyron> hi, i just installed lubuntu 11.04 with ubuntu mini cd, but keyboard layout setting in X does not survive logout/login, it reverts back to english layout. any ideas how to make it permanent?
<FollowerOfMendax> how to edit items on lubuntu menu?
<kvarley> FollowerOfMendax: The panel or the actual menu with the categories on it?
<FollowerOfMendax> menu w/categoies
<kvarley> FollowerOfMendax: What did you want to change about it?
<FollowerOfMendax> i have kubuntu and lubuntu install and don't want it to list kate knetwork manager etc.
<KM0201> ugh, the one thing that sucks about adding a GUI.
<KM0201> if you could only keep it all separate
<kvarley> FollowerOfMendax: I have found a way for you! :)
<FollowerOfMendax> ?
<kvarley> FollowerOfMendax: Download this application: http://sourceforge.net/projects/lxmed/
<kvarley> FollowerOfMendax: Extract the tar.gz and then make the install.sh file executable and run it as sudo and it will install the menu editor on your system
<FollowerOfMendax> k thanks
<kvarley> FollowerOfMendax: Then you can find "Main Menu Editor" in Preferences in the menu. Select your application you want to hide, hit the Properties button and uncheck the visible tickbox to hide it from the menu.
<kvarley> FollowerOfMendax: No problem :)
<kvarley> Is there an LXDE drop down terminal anybody knows of?
<philipballew> whats some things i can uninstall from lxde to make it even lighter?
<jrgifford> philipballew: that's kinda like, "can I put more helium in helium so it'll weigh less". ;)
<jrgifford> In all seriousness though, I haven't discovered anything that'll make it even lighter... maybe use Midori instead of Chromium, but that's about it.
<philipballew> hum. jrgifford makes sence. i thinking likt the actual interface itself though
<kvarley> How do I change the behaviour when I close my netbook's lid?
<jrgifford> philipballew: I see. Haven't come across anything that makes it lighter on your CPU/RAM.
<kvarley> nvm got it
#lubuntu 2011-08-19
<Ogi0n> hey guys I got a question, I put password on the bios so everytime it reboot I have to type it in, now the thing is- it makes this weird beep sound, how do I turn off that annoying beep?
<live-session-use> help
<bioterror> pleh
<bioterror> live-session-use, how can we help you?
<bioterror> what's wrong
<live-session-use> my 'system tray' stop working/showing and i cant connect to the internet whether it's wired or wireless.. how do I bring back my system tray icon thingie, i dont want to have to re-install everything for the 3rd time...
<bioterror> alt+f2 and say: nm-applet
<live-session-use> what would that do, will that reset and bring back the system tray?
<bioterror> you have also application: nm-connection-editor
<bioterror> where did your system tray go?
<live-session-use> because this is what happen, the whole thing freezes and i cant shut down or reboot so i have to use command reboot, when i get back to lubuntu the system tray is gone
<bioterror> hmmmm
<live-session-use> idk,  i look at panel setting and look at the stuff and it says its there, i move up and down and i see a little space moving between the stuff but the icon itself is not there
<bioterror> hmmm
<live-session-use> if i type nm-applet will that bring it back?
<bioterror> you could remove your settings?
<bioterror> you have ~/.config/lxpanel/
<live-session-use> what do you mean
<live-session-use> i tried to remove system-tray and add it back again but same stuff
<bioterror> that's not the solution
<bioterror> remove what's inside that folder
<bioterror> you can remove the lxpanel folder inside .config if you want
<live-session-use> ok hold on
<bioterror> after that: log out and log in
<live-session-use> where is the .config folder?
<bioterror> in your home
<bioterror> /home/user/.config/
<live-session-use> so i remove or delete the "lxpanel" folder that resides in  .config right?
<live-session-use> then reboot?
<bioterror> no need for reboot
<bioterror> you can just logout and log back in
<live-session-use> ok let me try that
<bioterror> but if it's easier to reboot, why not
<live-session-use> brb
<bioterror> takes a while
<Unit193> No kidding...
<bioterror> I think he got it fixed, as he's not complaining in here :D
<bioterror> or he is driving furiously to library or another place where he have internet access and is swearing to come and kill me
<Unit193> Or he has to reinstall because you messed him all up ;)
<bonny> Hello, how do I update Adobe Flash Plugin?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bonny> Thanks
<bonny> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/sun-java-community-team/sun-java6/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<bonny> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<bonny> What does that mean?
<idlike2dream> Can any body please help me
<len> Does lubuntu have known issues with multi-monitor setups.  I installed lubuntu-desktop on my Kubuntu system as a backup DE when KDE got temp broken in Oneric, and no matter how I configured it, (left, center, or right) is always put all the icons on the right side of the toolbar.
<len> Oneiric
<reborn> Hello there?
<reborn> i need some help.
<reborn> ?
<reborn> ?
<reborn> ?
#lubuntu 2011-08-20
<marge_simpson> Hi, where do I put an app to start automatically when I login, please?
<marge_simpson> Wakey, wakey, hands off snakey!  Anybody there?
<maxpolk> marge_simpson: menu | Preferences | Desktop Session Settings
<maxpolk> If it's not there, try http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Autostart
<Unit193> marge_simpson: The Lubuntu FAQs can be found at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ and should provide you with the info you need
<marge_simpson> Thanks folks (had to answer Nature's call there...) BFN
<phillw> marge_simpson: read the topic next time, much easier :D
<KM0201> why is it, i can find a samba connection in pyneighborhood,and connect to it, but i can't see it in "network paces" on PCmanFM
<KM0201> phillw: any ideas?
<phillw> KM0201: pyneighboorhood was dropped as it did not work.
<phillw> pcmanfm can quite happily handle samba
<KM0201> phillw: well, strangely, it works fine, but pcman can't even see it
<KM0201> thus my problem
<KM0201> wait, i think i figured out the problem
<KM0201> yeah, i ddi.
<phillw> KM0201: have you got the up to date version of pcmanfm & I'd also hazard a guess at two systems wanting access to one system is not going to happy?
<KM0201> weird, but ok
<KM0201> naa, i got it.
<maxpolk> I'm trying to track down the name of the Lubuntu package that lets you configure the network proxy ( like http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-configure-ubuntu-desktop-to-use-your-proxy-server.html )
<Unit193> Give me a sec
<maxpolk> I ran into ubuntu-system-service but that's a seemingly back-end python package
<Unit193> Found the libproxy0 lib
<maxpolk> I ran into gnome-control-center, but that installs regular ubuntu stuff and the Unity desktop too
<Unit193> Even with --no-install-recommends ?
<maxpolk> oh, let me try that
<maxpolk> I'll try it, but it seems like a lot of extra packages: http://pastebin.com/7P4wEJvz
<maxpolk> 2.5M, not a whole lot actually
<Unit193> Some things, no matter how small, you wouldn't want to install
<maxpolk> I went a long way, I'll just open a bug I think
<maxpolk> Didn't help at all, removed it
<Unit193> purge? sudo apt-get autoremove --purge   too?
<maxpolk> nice, I'll remember that one
<Unit193> Yeah... I do that one too much...
<maxpolk> and it removed a bunch of stuff too
<maxpolk> what is the name of the Lubuntu installer?  won't accept a bug report without a package name
<maxpolk> found "debian-installer" in one place, not sure that's it
<Unit193> ubiquity
<maxpolk> Thanks!
<Unit193> !info ubiquity
<ubot5> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.10 (natty), package size 4025 kB, installed size 15068 kB
<Unit193> Yep, spelling and all!
<maxpolk> Is there a way to open a bug report without the boatloads of info?  It's a logical bug during installation, not related to hardware whatsoever.
<maxpolk> plus, it was from a different machine
<maxpolk> launchpad.net doesn't let you just type in a new bug I don't think
<Unit193> http://bugs.launchpad.net
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<Unit193> Making me do all the work... ;)
<maxpolk> D'oh, so sorry!!!
<maxpolk> stupid question -- does it matter I'm filing against ubuntu / ubiquity instead of lubuntu / ubiquity?
<Unit193> Shouldn't really, but I'm no bug expert
<Unit193> #ubuntu-bugs may help if I can't (I donm't really mind)
<Unudidntu> hi. In Lubuntu live, I have no Ifree remaining. How do I fixit?
<leszek> hi
<Unudidntu> hi?
 * Unudidntu will be back later
<pcman> hi
<sagaci> hi
<newbie2011> Question: I'm installing xubuntu along with Ubuntu + Windows, how do I make it so that xubuntu doesn't install a boot loader, where I could just do a update-grub on Ubuntu ?
<newbie2011> it says Device for boot loader installation:   ?
<sagaci> might be better in #xubuntu...?
<newbie2011> i might go there, but installation is the same anyway, lubuntu installation is based off of lubuntu anyway
<newbie2011> lubuntu installation is base of xubuntu*
<bhm> Ubuntu One on Lubuntu? How does one install it? The sources on ubuntugeek, ubuntuforum, etc. are sparse with details. Does anyone have good experiences?
<KM0201> bhm: just install it?
<KM0201> apt-get install?
<KM0201> i don't use ubuntu one, but it can't be that difficult.
<bhm> I have used apt-get install ubuntuone-client but am missing the last step to link my folders to the cloud
<KM0201> i use dropbox, it works fine (granted, free account only has 2gigs of storage, instead of 5)
<KM0201> bhm: don't you have to do that via the web interface?
<bhm> Dropbox not an option :-) Must be ubuntu one. Web is manual. Ubuntuone client from gnome synchronises for me on 10.04 LTS but I want to have access to the same files from lubuntu
<bhm> Shouldn't PCMan have similar capability?
<Unit193> Try installing   ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk   PCmanFM won't have the right-click to check where the files are on the site
<jmarsden> Unit193: ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk is the program, ubuntuone-client is the package.
<bhm> install message confirms unit193's statement
<jmarsden> So sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client     and then  run the program called    ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<Unit193> !info ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<ubot5> ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk (source: ubuntuone-control-panel): Ubuntu One Control Panel. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu1.1 (natty), package size 91 kB, installed size 440 kB
<Unit193> That's a package
<jmarsden> Interesting... I just installed ubuntuone-client and it provided the binary ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk ... :)
<jmarsden> That's in a Oneiric alpha, maybe the packaging changed recently?
<Unit193> Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu1.1 (natty)
<bhm> $ ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk result: importerror: no module named controlpanel.gtk
<Unit193> jmarsden: So you just installed ubuntuone-client and had everything you needed?
<Unit193> Not in depends/recommends I would assume
<jmarsden> Seems like it... I don't think I had previously installed anything ubuntuone related... will check a little further...
<jmarsden> Maybe the new installer setup includes some of the ubuntuone stuff by default in Oneiric?
<bhm> sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client gives me the whole package and puts ubuntu one in the start menu under preferences. But it does not respond when activated.
<Unit193> http://paste.ubuntu.com/671166/ I can check later today about UbuntuOne in Oneiric
<bhm> alrighty... what does paste.ubuntu.com/671166/ mean?
<jmarsden> bhm: It is a list of all the ubuntuone stuff Unit193 has installed.
<bhm> ok and that one works?
<jmarsden> I don't know if it works for him... some package names have changed in Oneiric, I don't have an Lubuntu Natty VM I can test this on right now...
 * jmarsden makes mental note to keep more VMs around :)
<Unit193> Sadly, that's not on Lubuntu though (Not at the Lubuntu one, and it doesn't have U1 installed anyway)
<Unit193> How many VMs do you have?
<jmarsden> Right now, 15.  I don't run them all at once, obviously :)
<bhm> i've got a VM running in virtualbox. How may I help?
<jmarsden> well, if it is running Lubuntu 11.04 Natty as a gust OS, you could install the packages listed by Unit193 in that pastebin page and see if they work...
<bhm> apt-get the whole list?
<jmarsden> I'd apt-get ubuntuone-client and then check to see if the others are already installed , and install any of the rest that are not present.
<Unit193> I didn't need to even do that, they were recommends
<jmarsden> OK... then... we ned to find out why bhm is seeing that importerror: no module named controlpanel.gtk
<bhm> so climbing the learning curve quickly: how would you check what is installed? synaptic list?
<jmarsden> bhm: dpkg -l |grep ^ii | grep ubuntuone     would be one way....
<Unit193> dpkg -l |grep words here  (Me personally)
<bhm> one moment...
<bhm> all packages are there, plus some... (ran dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep ubuntuone
<jmarsden> And you still see that import error if you run the ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk  program?
<bhm> jep: Traceback: File "/usr/bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk", line 29 in <module> from ubuntuone.controlpanel.gtk import TRANSLATION_DOMAIN .....  ImportError
<jmarsden> Ah, that's a different error from the one you posted last time!
<jmarsden> Can you pastebin the whole traceback for us to read please?
<bhm> sorry, but they are the same. I must have been too sparse in my previous message. How do I pastebin and where should I put it?
<bhm> :-)
<Unit193> I would think you could use pastebinit
<Unit193> But I'm going to let jmarsden take over since he's a dev :P
<jmarsden> Right, you can manually browse to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste in the text with the mouse, or you can use pastebinit
<bhm> ok. and the traceback? just the text from the cmdline or something more informative?
<bhm> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jmarsden> Yes, all the text that showed up in the command window from the command you typed to the prompt after it displayed the traceback
<jmarsden> You'll need to tell us the URL it pastebins to...
<bhm> coming up. VM not that fast :-)
<jmarsden> If you want to automate it, something like   ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk 2>&1 |pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Unit193> paste.ubuntu.com is currently default anyway
<bhm> paste.ubuntu.com/671185/
<jmarsden> bhm: OK.  By the way, if you used the whole URL including the http: the link would be clickable and so easier for us to use :)
<bhm> my apologies....
<jmarsden> Looks like a bug or there is a python module you are missing... let me try to find where that module is on my system...
<jmarsden> I *think* that's a bug.. want to try editing one line of the Python code to see if I can fix it?
<bhm> :-)
<jmarsden> What does     locate ubuntuone.controlpanel     output on your system?
<bhm> /usr/share/dbus-1/services/com.ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.service
<bhm> and
<bhm> /usr/share/dbus-1/services/com.ubuntuone.controlpanel.service
<jmarsden> OK.  So I think we can try editing one line of the file /usr/bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<bhm> vim?
<jmarsden> well, we could, but I think I can do a oneliner with sed or perl instead... give me a sec...
<bhm> :-)
<jmarsden> sudo perl -p -i.bak -e 's/ubuntuone.controlpanel.gtk/ubuntuone.controlpanel/' /usr/bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<bhm> in progress...
<bhm> cmdline happy
<jmarsden> OK, now does running     ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk    work?
<bhm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/671197/
<jmarsden> Hmmm.  OK, you really do seem to have some chunk of Python module(s) missing.
<jmarsden> sudo mv /usr/bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk.bak /usr/bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<jmarsden> will undo my patch.
<bhm> in progress
<jmarsden> Then we need to try and find out exactly what file(s) you are missing and what packages they are in...
<bhm> my update manager has just announced it wants to restart
<bhm> may i suggest restart and then contrinue?
<jmarsden> Go ahead, if you want to.  Then when it comes back, try   dpkg -l python-ubuntuone-control-panel   and tell me what it says, please.
<bhm> VM rebooting...
<jmarsden> I suspect your machine either does not have, or cannot "see", the files from the package  python-ubuntuone-control-panel
<jmarsden> Did it come back up yet?
<bhm> yep. got a new message. putting on pastebin...
<bhm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/671208/
<jmarsden> Looks fine... hmmm.  OK, let's try    find /usr/lib -name ubuntuone-control-panel |xargs ls -ld
<bhm> hmmm
<bhm> no such file or dir
<jmarsden> OK... so there is the issue.  Teh package claims to be installed but the files it installs are missing!
<bhm> xargs: ls-ld: no such file or dir
<jmarsden> Oh... no space between ls and -ld ?
<bhm> aaah....
<jmarsden> cut and paste the command from IRC into your VM to avoid that kind of issue... it is also usually faster than retyping stuff.
<bhm> How do you do that from virtualbox?
<bhm> find /usr/lib -name ubuntuone-control-panel |xargs ls -ld
<jmarsden> Do you have the guest additions installed in the gust OS?
<jmarsden> s/gust/guest/
<bhm> probably not. I just installed vbox and currently run lubuntu in that as a default install
<bhm> anyway the files are /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/ubuntuone-control-panel and /usr/lib/ubuntuone-control-panel
<jmarsden> OK... so they are there.  But apparently they are not being found by python...
<jmarsden> What does    python --version     say?
<bhm> python 2.7.1+
<jmarsden> OK, sounds normal... this is odd.  and I'm being asked to to out for lunch with my family... I expect to be back in about 90 minutes, can we restart looking at this then?
<bhm> :-) I'll grab some dinner in the meantime :-)
<bhm> I'm in GMT timezone...
<jmarsden> OK.  See you later.  I'm from the UK, but living in California.
<bhm> Enjoy the lunch :-)
<bhm> .
<jmarsden> I'm back (and full)...
<bhm> :-)
<jmarsden> bhm: I set up a VM running Lubuntu 11.04 and after sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-control-panel
<jmarsden> the thing "just works" for me.
<bhm> testing
<bhm> installation works smooth, but ubuntuone doesn't seem to respond.
<bhm> I suggest to kill the VM and retry from a fresh iso.
<jmarsden> If you run  ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk from a shell do you still get the traceback?
<bhm> stand by
<bhm> "command not found"
<bhm> wait!
<bhm> made a type.
<bhm> Traceback: "/usr/bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk", line 29 in module ... import TRANSLATION_DOMAIN
<bhm> ImportError: No module named controlpanel.gtk
<jmarsden> OK.  If I could duplicate that issue here, I could troubleshoot it.  But for me, it runs fine.
<bhm> ok. I retry with a fresh 11.04 iso VM.
<bhm> Was the lunch good?
<jmarsden> Yes, thanks.  Our daughter is home for a couple of weeks before heading back to University, so it's good to spend time with her...
<bhm> :-0
<bhm> :-)
<jmarsden> OK, I found a way to trace all module imports... if you want, you can try   python -v /usr/bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk 2>&1 |pastebinit
<jmarsden> I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/671292 from Oneiric...
<jmarsden> But maybe a fresh VM is simpler :)
<bhm> install is running....
<KM0201> whats the name of that password tool?..  i thought it was supposed to be installed by default, but its not...
<KM0201> (manages all the keyrings, etc..)
<jmarsden> seahorse ?
<KM0201> no..
<KM0201> i don't think so.. lemmm echeck
<KM0201> hmm, looking at the description, that might be it.
<KM0201> lemme look
<KM0201> yup, thats it
<KM0201> thanks
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<KM0201> jmarsden: i do have one more question, (little more along the lines of ubuntu server).. if you have a second
<jmarsden> OK.
<KM0201> ok, i was messing w/ vbox, trying to figure out how to rebuild a software raid 1, after a drive was removed, that went well, so long as i manually removed it, before importing/syncing a new drive.
<KM0201> my question is, on a "live sytem".. lets assume a drive chokes... and you didn't have a chance to remove it from the RAID.. i tried removing a drive, and the server booted up, but it wouldn't let me modify the raid, because the old drive was "gone".
<KM0201> would i have to delete the old raid(md0) and create a new one?
<jmarsden> On md0 if you lose a drive, you lose that array, RAID0 has no redundancy... so probably yes.  I've only used RAID1 and RAID5 in Linux software RAID though.
<KM0201> well its a raid 1 setup
<jmarsden> For RAID1, you should be able to put a new drive in, and add it to the existing array with mdadm
<KM0201> hmm, thats what i tried to do, but it wouldn't let me.
<KM0201> kept saying the raid was invalid, if i recall.
<KM0201> it showed md0, as "inactive"
<jmarsden> It's been a while since I've done much with that, but you should pastebin what command you are trying and the exact error msg, and someone #ubuntu-server can probably help.
<jmarsden> A RAID1 array with one failed drive should be fixable... does the idea in http://dougbunger.blogspot.com/2009/02/actinvating-inactive-raid-element.html help?
<jmarsden> KM0201: Looks like stop, assemble, then add should work.
<jmarsden> bhm: Is your fresh VM install completed yet?
#lubuntu 2011-08-21
<jmarsden> bhm: Trying again: Is your fresh VM install completed yet?
<bhm> :-) its running its lubuntu updates...
<jmarsden> OK... did you try the ubuntuone stuff yet, or are you waiting for all the updates to happen first?
<bhm> I'm waiting
<jmarsden> OK.
<bhm> The latest update was quite a lengthy one. Have someone at Lubuntu thought of uploading an iso that includes the updates?
<bhm> (It is the linux header 2.6.xxx update that takes alot of time)
<jmarsden> bhm: We are rather short handed... I am in the process of trying to create a 10.04.3 ISO image for those using the LTS... 11.10 will be out soon enough if you need the latest stuff...  "someone at Lubuntu"... who did you have in mind for that job? :)
<bhm> Someone handy :-)
<jmarsden> If you can do it, go for it :)
<bhm> :-)
<bhm> Well I'm up for it. I think the work which have been done so far is amazing
<bhm> that being said, I'm a thorough user, not a programmer though.
<bhm> if you have any links to guides for make iso's I'll be reading them in the morning...
<jmarsden> Well, if updates take you that long, I dread to think how long it would take you to download all the packages to create a local package repository for the Lubuntu ISO build script to work from...
<jmarsden> I wrote the script that builds the Lubuntu 11.04 ISO ... but the script *is* the documentation :)
<bhm> :-) Well... if my i7-920 server wasn't doing homework this weekend it would be the one doing the work....
<jmarsden> It's more bandwidth than CPU you'd want to grab the repo, but OK.  Let me find a pointer to the git repo for the script...
<bhm> thanks
<jmarsden> bhm: OK, I can't find where the git repo for the tools are right now, but here is a copy of the build script: http://crosswire.org/~jmarsden/lubuntu-build.sh
<bhm> U1 works now. Step 1: Fresh iso download >>> Step 2: Update using update manager >>> Step 3: install ubuntuone client.
<bhm> result from cmdline is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/671382/
<jmarsden> OK, good... well, I don't know what was wrong with the earlier VM you had, but at least it works now :)
<bhm> Yes... And one does always sleeps better upon success :-)
<jmarsden> bhm: Sounds like a good time for you to go to bed, then :)
<bhm> Well 2AM...?
<jmarsden> You seem to keep about the same hours my daughter does when on vacation :)
<bhm> hihi... Well research work is best in the hours when no phone rings, no email pops up and other distractions are at a minimum
<bhm> jmarsden: I've just been reading through your script and find it both very structured and apparently easy to read. I'll have a thorough look at its dependencies tomorrow and get back to your later. ok?
<jmarsden> Sure... I'm not around on IRC as much on Sundays, but usually log the channel even when away from the keyboard.
<bhm> ok thanks - nite!
<jmarsden> Goodnight.
<FollowerOfMendax> !topic
<ubot5> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Bookman> Hey folks, I'm trying to edit my grub menu.lst to fix a eeepc screen brightness bug and I don't seem to be able to find /boot/grub/menu.lst.  Has this all changed?
<Unit193> We are now using grub2
<Unit193> !grub2
<ubot5> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Bookman> Ah, beyond my experience!
<Bookman> So now my previous bug fix for eeepc is no longer valid....
<Unit193> Take a look at /etc/default/grub
<Bookman> Unit193, thanks....looking now.
<Bookman> Unit193, thanks, worked wonderfully!
<Unit193> Bookman: You are welcome! Glad I could help!
<Unit193> Don't forget to update grub though
<Bookman> Unit193, oh shoot....
<Unit193> sudo update-grub
<Bookman> Unit193, done and thanks yet again for the reminder.  Lubuntu kicks on this little machine!
<Unit193> Aye, that it does. What's the hardware like?
<Bookman> specs?
<sagaci> ya
<Bookman> http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/asus-eee-pc-1005peb/4507-3121_7-33970187.html
<Bookman> upon bootup 114 MB of 991 MB used
<Bookman> Very peppy
<Unit193> LXDE/Lubuntu is fast
<Bookman> I can see that
<Bookman> Just had to fix a bug with the brightness.  Everything else worked 'out of the box'.  Even wireless and Flash
<Unit193> s/fast/faster than others/
<bignono1> hello ,am using 11.04 , after an update i lost my connection icon and now cant connect via a 3g usb huawei modem ,it is a lapy
<bignono1> i tried the menu but could not find the connection manager , i also dont know the command to connect
<jmarsden> bignono1: phillw may be able to help with that, he uses a 3G wireless gadget... but I don't think he is around right now.
<bignono1> i wait for him and any other good guy to help me
<sagaci> bignono1, have you tried running nm-applet?
<bignono1> i tried but those dashes drove me crazy
<bignono1> nm--applet or nm__applet or nm _ _applet?
<jmarsden> bignono1: Just one -    so the command is    nm-applet
<bignono1> nm-applet --sm-disable?
<bignono1> no sm-disable?
<jmarsden> I'm not sure... try it either way -- does it run?
<bignono1> no
<sagaci> what errors are you getting from the terminal
<bignono1> command not found
<bignono1> gcconftool will not work?
<bignono1> this is lbuntu not a gnome wright?
<sagaci> yeah, ubuntu and lubuntu use nm-applet
<bignono1> but gconftool is only for gnome?
<bignono1> man , every time i update i keep my bteaths
<sagaci> gconftoll is in lubuntu
<sagaci> gconftool*
<bignono1> ok
<bignono1> no other tricks to connect via terminal?
<jmarsden> bignono1: It looks a little old, but see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Huawei
<sagaci> bignono1, is it just the nm-applet missing from the top right, have you got sound, clock, etc?
<bignono1> yah the other icons are there only the connection is missing
<sagaci> so you don't have nm-applet installed, by the sounds of it
<bignono1> i try adding it from the taskbas /add applet but no luck all connection related stuffs are gone
<bignono1> it was there though before the damn updatr
<bignono1> *update
<sagaci> trying checking synaptic package manager to see if networkmanager and networkmanager-gnome are installed
<bignono1> manager will work offline?
<jmarsden> yes, it will run and let you work with what is already installed... it just can't go out and get new packages.
<bignono1> thanks for the help guys
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<Fudge> mm phillw ? how goes accessibility?
<resc_user_1864> hi,
<resc_user_1864> who made the last update for lubuntu_
<resc_user_1864> ?
<resc_user_1864> I have major mess up now
<resc_user_1864> no booting,
<pointedarrow> hi
<pointedarrow> how do I do a fsck on a majorly trubled lubuntu
<pointedarrow> I could get  nasty with the guy who launched the latest lubuntu update
<pointedarrow> who made the latest updated for lubuntu_
<pointedarrow> ?
<pointedarrow> i could kill them
<pointedarrow> how to launc a fsck filechek_
<KM0201> pointedarrow: whats wrong? my systems are up to date, and im' having no issues at all
<pointedarrow> something is up with mine
<KM0201> well, google "something is up with lubuntu".. i mean, that'll probably return a bajillion answers
<KM0201> did you come here for a solution, or just to gripe?
<pointedarrow> I boot up to this message on a black screen; Bash like line editing supported, something with grub, and press tab for commands
<KM0201> that sounds like a grub problem
<pointedarrow> I have tried reinstalling grub from rescatux live cd
<pointedarrow> but no change
<KM0201> did you try reinstalling grub from a lubuntu live cd/usb?
<pointedarrow> no, I couldn t figure out how it worked
<pointedarrow> sorry
<pointedarrow> I thought rescatux was a good work around
<pointedarrow> it was kernel update of some sort I think, it popped up this morning
<KM0201> i don't really see how a kernel update, could cause a grub error, but its possible i guess
<pointedarrow> it might be something else?
<KM0201> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<pointedarrow> I thought about an fsck check, but is it poosible from live cd?
<KM0201> looks pretty straightforward to me.
<KM0201> why would a filesystem check, fix a grub error?
<KM0201> it sounds like your grub configuration got borked for some reason
<KM0201> did you have grub on the MBR< or did you have it on its own partition?
<pointedarrow> on the mbr
<KM0201> it should be easy enough to rreinstall grub w/ boot-repair.
<pointedarrow> is the boot/repair any different from rescatux?
<KM0201> frankly, i thought rescatux was still using grub-legacy.
<pointedarrow> sorry, I am in rescatux now, and keyboard layout is messed up
<pointedarrow> hmm
<KM0201> i don't have rescatux, so i know nothing about it..
<pointedarrow> I shall have to burn grub repair, it might be better
<KM0201> why are you making this more difficult than necessary?
<KM0201> you're downloading/burning everything BUT what the link says to do.
<KM0201> and frankly, if you can't use rescatux, i'm gonna put out a WAG, that you can't use grub rescue disk..
<pointedarrow> trouble is I havent got access to a burner, before I boot up properly
<pointedarrow> I had rescatux in my shelf, already burned
<KM0201> i see... well, depending on what version it is, that might be why its not working.. like i said, grub-legacy.
<pointedarrow> I shall have to get to a working computer
<KM0201> is the machine dual booting?
<pointedarrow> no, only lubuntu
<pointedarrow> regular 320 GB harddisk
<KM0201> and the rescatux, is the only live cd you have around?
<pointedarrow> I have lubuntu, and puppy
<pointedarrow> too
<pointedarrow> lubuntu 11.04 or something like that
<KM0201> man i feel like i'm just talking to see what I say... THEN BOOT THE LUBUNTU CD
<KM0201> it's right there how to install and use boot-repair on that link i gave you
<pointedarrow> hmm, sorry for being slow, but I couldnt find any repair functions threre
<KM0201> ok..
<pointedarrow> I shall boot lubuntu and look again
<KM0201> you're not listening
<KM0201> at all...
<pointedarrow> thanks anyhow
<KM0201> good luck w/ your problem
<KM0201> part of support, is to be able to listen to people giving you support, if you actually click the link i gave you, install boot repair, and do what it says.
<ubuntu_> hi again
<sharparrow> runnig the boot repair from live CD I get some error messages
<sharparrow> No valid source for grub-pc
<sharparrow> I'm not shore what the messages mean
<sharparrow> how do you enable repositories for Grub?
<sharparrow> trouble is, this is live cd
<silverarrow> is there a preferable way to download youtube videos in chromium?
<silverarrow> does anyone download youtube videos?
<sour> yeah, but using jdownloader for it, no chrome ext. or so
<silverarrow> thanks
 * silverarrow looking up in package manager
<silverarrow> hmm, nothing in package manager
<silverarrow> might it be called something else, spelling ?
<sour> http://jdownloader.org/download/index
<sour> there are install instructions too
<silverarrow> there is something called mims, but I can't find it any where, even though the package is installed
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow, youtube-dl ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> in terminal? thats what I use
<silverarrow> thanks
<IAmNotThatGuy> np =]
<silverarrow> you use it in lubuntu?
<silverarrow> then I shall go for it
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow, that package is for all *buntu versions. If you get some errors, then you have to update the youtube-dl
<IAmNotThatGuy> Ping em if you need help
<IAmNotThatGuy> me*
<silverarrow> but where is it after download?
<silverarrow> and install
<silverarrow> I found it in package manager too
<IAmNotThatGuy> in your present working directory (home by default)
<silverarrow> hmm, it is no where
<IAmNotThatGuy> Huh?
<silverarrow> from terminal I get  no fmt_url_map or conn information found in video info
<IAmNotThatGuy> ah
<IAmNotThatGuy> Okay
<IAmNotThatGuy> now, in terminal, type sudo youtube-dl --update
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow, and that will solve the issue
<silverarrow> very clever guy
<silverarrow> ...or not that guy
<silverarrow> ;- )
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow, IAmNotThatGuy ;)
<silverarrow> ooh, it is working
<silverarrow> this is the coolests, simplest thing,
<silverarrow> I hope I manage to  remember
<silverarrow> I am so bad with terminal stuff
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow, Now, enjoy the day =] I will add this in my site for others to verify ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow, terminal is the coolest B-)
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> :- )
<silverarrow> you too
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow, its night here :P anyways thank you
<silverarrow> it's evening here about six
<silverarrow> I shall have to leave, see you another day :- )
<silverarrow> have a good night
<jvu13> Hi, ya'll: anyone feel competent enough to help me with wireless lubuntu problem?
<KM0201> jvu13: sure.. whats up
<jvu13> I just installed the current lubuntu version and wireless worked for the first day. Now, it sees my home network but does not connect anymore. It just keeps asking for the WPA password.
<bioterror> did you update kernel?
<jvu13> There was nothing to update (while the network was working)...
<KM0201> and whats your wireless device?
<jvu13> I think it is an rtlxxx ...
<KM0201> jvu13: usb or internal
<jvu13> internal
<KM0201> jvu13: in a terminal   lspci | grep Wireless
<jvu13> OK, I#m booting it up right now... it will be a minute or two...
<KM0201> a minute or two?...lol
<jvu13> OK. Upon booting, I was asked to give the keyring pasword for the wlan. I did and it connected! But only for about 30 seconds. Then it disconnected and asks now continuously for the password.
<jvu13> lspci | grep Wireless produced nothing! Signal stength of the wlan is given in conky as 100%
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> jvu13: just type lspci  and hit enter, and find yoru wireless device in the list
<KM0201> don't paste the whole list
<silverarrow> is vp8 suported in the lubuntu vlc version?=
<silverarrow> I do updates
<jvu13> OK: it is Ralink corp RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
<silverarrow> for playing youtube videos
<silverarrow> wireless issues?
<jvu13> yep
<silverarrow> most ralink should be supported I think
<KM0201> most of them, that is strange
<KM0201> wouldn't even know where to start on that one
<jvu13> I can't paste anything from the laptop: no connection... I'm using another desktop model now
<jvu13> Like I said: it connects for about 30 seconds. After that, it won't reconnect
<silverarrow> hmm, other distros handle it fine?
<jvu13> Kernel is 2.6.38-10-generic
<jvu13> Other distros: Mint fluxbox 9 works fine. As does Ubuntu 10.04.
<silverarrow> I would still try 11.04 then
<jvu13> I think I'll install peppermint 2. I did that on a netbook 2 days ago and it works just fine.
<silverarrow> latest is 2.6.38-11
<silverarrow> though it really should work if it does in ubuntu
<silverarrow> you have added restricted ? but I don't know if that should matter
<jvu13> No, I only added some stuff like luefish and gftp and other uninteresting things
<silverarrow> but nobody have any idea on vlc updates?
<silverarrow> I am just a regular amateur, but search for lubuntu restricted in package manager
<silverarrow> there are two packages there, check if they are installed
<silverarrow> still, I think wireless drivers are in the live cd even
<jvu13> Thanks for your time. I've got to go now. Will try Peppermint 2.
<silverarrow> and there are "additional drivers" that need to be activated, under system tools
<tony_> hey ppl schould i get lubuntu offical or low disk space i have 8 gb
<ruffer> imho 8gb is pretty sufficient for any distro, with reasonable package selection approach
<tony_> what lol
<tony_> p
<tony_> o
#lubuntu 2012-08-13
<ludlow> Hello. Anyone there?
<ludlow> Hello
<Unit193> Yes?
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ludlow> ok thaks
<ludlow> @ask
<ludlow> Does anyone know how ot remove a dead icon from the application menu?
<Unit193> If you uninstall a program, it should remove its icon as well.  /usr/share/applications/ is where they all are though.
<ludlow> Unit193, ok thanks. I will look there
<ludlow> Unit193, the app has been removed by the icon is still present on the app menu
<Unit193> Very odd, what one?
<ludlow> gnumeric
<Unit193> What'd you use to uninstall?
<Unit193> Can you try opening synaptic, finding it, and hitting remove completely?
<ludlow> ok let me try that first before deleting the .desktop
<ludlow> Unit193, that did it. I guess when I did the command-line apt-get remove gnumeric it didnt remove all of is components
<ludlow> kewl. thanks
<Unit193> apt-get purge is the same as above.
<ludlow> strange didnt remove it all for some reason?
<ludlow> thanks for the help
<Unit193> Sure.
<average_guy> How do I lower my color depth to 16 in lubuntu 12.04?
<bioterror> I think your color depth is atm. 24bits
<bioterror> technically that's done from the xorg.conf
<average_guy> where is xorg.conf located?
<bioterror> by default it's not
<average_guy> Ah.. now it all becomes clear
<bioterror> it's done by the evdev and KMS handles it ;)
<average_guy> I see
<average_guy> thx
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> one question
<bioterror> why you want to lower your color depth?
<average_guy> 300MHz machine
<bioterror> and?
<average_guy> trying to bring up resolution
<bioterror> colors are dealth by the graphics card
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> do you have 800x600 resolution now?
<bioterror> and if you lower it to 16bit, you get 1024x768?
<average_guy> yes
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> that makes sense
<average_guy> that is my hope
<bioterror> first what you have to do is:
<bioterror> ctrl+alt+f1 (log into TTY)
<bioterror> then you stop your lightdm
<bioterror> command is: sudo service lightdm stop
<bioterror> next you configure Xorg
<bioterror> command is: Xorg -configure
<bioterror> then you move the generated config file to proper place
<bioterror> sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bioterror> and now you can edit it: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bioterror> after you have done all the needed tweaking, you can start lightdm again with the command: sudo service lightdm start
<average_guy> awesome
<average_guy> the box is next to me.  Gunna give it a shot
<average_guy> it did not work correctly bioterror
<average_guy> the Xorg -configure
<average_guy> gave an error
<bioterror> how so
<bioterror> what kind of error?
<average_guy> something about number of screens did not match
<average_guy> it ran though
<bioterror> you got xorg.conf.new?
<average_guy> and there is a .conf file now
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> try it out
<bioterror> ;)
<average_guy> it needs to be rebooted?
<bioterror> no
<average_guy> well when I restarted lightdm nothing had changed
<average_guy> I may need to manually raise the rez
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Monitor_or_Screens
<bioterror> there you have this guide
<bioterror> you have Depth and Modes
<bioterror> change Depth to 16 and modes to 1024x768
<average_guy> cool
<average_guy> my xorg.conf file has 3 different "screen" sections
<average_guy> screen0, screen1, screen2
<average_guy> why?
<bioterror> hard to say :D
<bioterror> you should have only one
<bioterror> but that's what i'm trying to get, as I have three displays lying on my bedrooms floor ;)
<average_guy> you want a triple monitor system?
<average_guy> crazy
<bioterror> yeah
<gld1982ltd> is anyone using lxmenueditor (lxmed)?
<manofme> hello can i install lubuntu on hdd and grub on usb flash drive so when i boot from usb it run linux and other it run windows?
<holstein> manofme: i would use a live CD with gparted to prepare the windows partition if i needed it to be shrinked down.. i would then get an alternate install cd, and choose the destinations as needed.. install to whatever hard driver, and put grub where ever
<manofme>  well i have alredy prepaired partitions with gparted so i want to know would installing it on hdd damange windows boot loader.
<holstein> manofme: what is the goal?... you can always use the alternate cd and put grub where you choose.. you can always restore grub to whatever location using the live CD. you can always recover the windows bootloader
<holstein> i would just refer to how to recover the windwos boot loader, since that can always "break" and its good to understand what is going on
<holstein> grub will only do what you ask.. you can install linux or ubuntu or lubuntu where you want, and put grub where ever you choose, or literally no where
<holstein> i used to install to SD cards and USB stick on my old EEE, and put grub right on the SD card or USB stick... i would choose the device from the bios and boot as needed
<manofme> my goal is that windows boot normaly but when booting from usb run linux. i have no space on usb for full installation so i want to
<manofme> install grub on flash
<holstein> manofme: you can literally install grub where you choose... i would suggest the alternate install CD.. i find it easier to specify... (/dev/sdb or whtatever)
<manofme> will it work if i choos /dev/sdc below under device for bootloader installation?
<holstein> manofme: you can literally put it where you choose
<manofme> ok thanks.
<holstein> manofme: can you select that device and boot it from you bios or some other method on your machine? i do not know that
<leszek> hi
<alek66> Hi everyone, I want to switch from ubuntu to Lubuntu, I have it already installed and working with some services running (timemachine, netatalk, ps3media server) Is there a clean way to do this?
<leszek> alek66: just install lubuntu-desktop this will install everything necessary to run lubuntu
<holstein> lubuntu is not running those services by default, so you'll need to configure whatever differences you want from the default lubuntu configuration
<holstein> just as you would need to to with ubuntu, or any other distro
<alek66> great thanks+
<alek66> will let you know how it went
<alek66> luckly is a fresh install... I am allow to breakit in the worst case
<Osmodivs> Hello. Why can't I covert a file in WinFF?  I get this, but Ido not know how to fix it, like, I want to be able to change the resolution to my little phone of 320x240 or less, Where do I tweak it?
<Osmodivs> http://pastebin.com/x10UEdiC
<leszek> Osmodivs: videocodec really h263 ?
<holstein> Osmodivs: did you try avconv ?
<Osmodivs> holstein: Well, I do not know about that, I know is a low res .avi
<Osmodivs> I was just copying and paste from a tutorila on the Net, I do not know nothing about codecs asnd stuff
<leszek> Osmodivs: try h264 instead
<leszek> as videocodec
<Osmodivs> leszek: Unknown encoder 'h264'
<leszek> then your are missing a codec
<leszek> try it with libx264 instead
<leszek> btw. ffmpeg -codecs will show you all available Codecs in a nice little list if you execute it under lxterminal
<leszek> bbl
<Osmodivs> This is my video info: Aphex Twin.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 640 x 480, >30 fps, video: Microsoft MPEG-4 v3, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 44100 Hz)
<Osmodivs>  How can I convert it to .3gp using ffmpeg?
<Osmodivs> I want to convert it to a  320x240 or less video for a Nokia c3 mobile phone
<holstein> https://www.linux.com/community/forums/multimedia/video-converter-for-ubuntu/limit/20/offset/0
<holstein> ive heard great things about handbrake http://handbrake.fr/?article=download
<gld1982ltd> i have installed it, but not used it yet.
<gld1982ltd> it looks great from my quik skim through.
<bioterror> handbrake is nice
<Osmodivs> Downloading
<Osmodivs> HANDBRAKE  does not have a .3gp 0ption
<holstein> Osmodivs: i wouldnt expect to see a button thats going to make a file for your phone.. i would expect to find a file format your phone can read
<Osmodivs> holstein: Well, my phone can only read 3gp. I want to see a video .avi in my phone, Is it possible?
<bioterror> ffmpeg -i inputfile.avi -s qcif -vcodec h263 -acodec aac -ac 1 -ar 8000 -r 25 -ab 32 -y outputfile.3gp
<gld1982ltd> Osmodivs: http://goinggnu.wordpress.com/2007/02/13/convert-avi-to-3gp-using-ffmpeg/
<bioterror> I spent 30seconds with google
<holstein> http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/7911/i-need-a-handbrake-preset-for-a-samsung-gt-i5500-europa-please
<gld1982ltd> lol
<gld1982ltd> me too
<gld1982ltd> online converter - http://video.online-convert.com/convert-to-3gp
<holstein> NICE... i like the online options... automatially cross platform :)
<Osmodivs> I have already tried those links before, they do not work
<holstein> Osmodivs: in what way?
<Osmodivs> [h263 @ 0xa47f00] Invalid pixel aspect ratio 1323/968, limit is 255/255
<holstein> Osmodivs: and the online option?
<Osmodivs> How do I rezise the video, or How do I do it so I do not have that error message
<holstein> i remember doing this ages ago for an LG flip phone... it took 6 or so hours to convert and was so tiny on the phone, i decided it wasnt worth the hassle
<Osmodivs> holstein: Well, Online may work, I just wanted to have it as a preset
<holstein> Osmodivs: i would try getting one.. and look at it...
<gld1982ltd1> sorry, i got disconnected. did you try the online converter, Osmodivs?
<holstein> gld1982ltd1: wants to have a preset button to do it everytime
<gld1982ltd1> ahh, i see. that should be easy enough once he gets the ffmpeg command right.
<gld1982ltd1> unless he is a she.....then sorry.
<gld1982ltd1> Osmodivs: what is teh error you are getting?
<Osmodivs> gld1982ltd1: This is the error output http://pastebin.com/x10UEdiC
<gld1982ltd1> have you tried mencoder? mencoder yourmovie.avi -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=msmpeg4v2 -oac mp3lame -lameopts vbr=3 -o yourmovie.3gp
<Osmodivs> gld1982ltd1: Online is to hard for my low bandwith, mencoder at least is doing something... I do not know though... where the result is:      Flushing video frames. Writing index... Writing header... ODML: Aspect information not (yet?) available or unspecified, not writing vprp header. Video stream:  678.035 kbit/s  (84754 B/s)  size: 30550584 bytes  360.460 secs  18035 frames  Audio stream:  123.652 kbit/s  (15456 B/s)  size:
<gld1982ltd1> Osmodivs: did mencoder finish?
<Osmodivs> gld1982ltd1: Yes
<Osmodivs> gld1982ltd1:  Ah, Mecoder worked!
<gld1982ltd1> awesome! glad i could help!
<gld1982ltd1> as for why ffmpeg did not work, that is a quest for you my friend.
<leszek> gld1982ltd1: it did not work because for the wrong codec + resolution
<leszek> h263 cannot handle such a low resolution: 176x144
<gld1982ltd1> ahhh....
<leszek> also aac the build in ffmpeg aac is not so flexible like the faac module which works much better
<gld1982ltd1> oh....i don't know much about that stuff. i actually found the mencoder command on google. i haven't gotten into video editing and converting......yet.
<gld1982ltd1> anyone tried the menu editor for lxde?
<gld1982ltd1> wow....got real quiet all of a sudden.
<Unit193> It's normally pretty quiet in here and #lubuntu-offtopic
<bioterror> we only talk if someone gives us a reason to ;)
<gld1982ltd1> ahh.....i wanted to know if anyone knows how to package, or wants to join a launchpad team to help package a program.
<bioterror> sure we've seen some motu's here :--)
<marshall__> hey hey
<marshall__> anyone around?
<gld1982ltd1> hey
<W4sp> Hi marshall__
<marshall__> hey
<marshall__> all right, so here's the deal
<marshall__> i'm connecting my desktop to a new 32" monitor
<marshall__> TV, really
<marshall__> originally... i was just using LXDE ... when i connected my new TV the font size became incredibly small
<marshall__> actually can only read web browsers... so i tried GNOME and XFCE and they worked fine
<marshall__> just installed Lubuntu and the text size is larger, but still tiny
<marshall__> any ideas?
<marshall__> (i have a screenshot)
<Unit193> Open lxappearance, or obconf and change the settings in there, or ssh in from another computer and edit ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<marshall__> i can ssh, otherwise i can't see
<marshall__> i'm not an advanced user by any means.. what exactly am i changing?
<Joseph_> hola
<marshall__> hi
<Joseph_> do u speak english ?
<marshall__> si
<Unit193> It's an XML file, and you'll want to look for the font section(s)
<Joseph_> spanish
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Unit193> Spanish! :D
<Joseph_> gracias ^_^
<Unit193> Da nada!
<marshall__> Unit193, think you could walk me through it?
<Joseph_> tengo un error con el compiz
<Joseph_> :P
<marshall__> or actually.. do i have to be logged into lubuntu in order for me to make changes?
<Unit193> (I don't actually know Spanish.)
<marshall__> no tienes espanol, Joseph_
<marshall__> wait, entiendo
<marshall__> no entiendo
<Unit193> marshall__: Actually, try ssh -X hostname    then type   lxappearance    or   obconf
<Unit193> ssh -X does xforwarding, so it'll show the application locally.
<Joseph_> acabo de instalar lubuntu
<marshall__> i'm logged into xfce now.. should i log out and then logback into lubuntu?
<Unit193> I'd say so.
<marshall__> okay
<marshall__> let me get on another comptuer
<gld1982ltd1> gtg lubuntu channel.....bye
<gld1982ltd1> and thanks
<`Marshall> Unit193, can you pm me?
<Unit193> I could, but what for?
<`Marshall> idk ;(
<`Marshall> ok.. just got into lubuntu
<Unit193> It's right in the preferences menu.
<`Marshall> obconf?
<Unit193> Openbox Configuration Manager.
<`Marshall> yeah
<`Marshall> i changed the font sizes
<`Marshall> but it didnt really help
<`Marshall> like items in the taskbar, icant read
<`Marshall> even when upping the font
<`Marshall> although, the terminal says "failed" when i make changes
<`Marshall> although, the terminal says "failed" when i make changes
<`Marshall> Unit193, any ideas?
<Unit193> Well, the settings are in there and I've edited them for someone that has bad eyesight.
<`Marshall> but the settings arent changing the font that i'm having issues with
<`Marshall> like i said, no problem with gnome or xfce
<`Marshall> :(
<W4sp> `Marshall: Did you try a different font? Just for the heck of it?
<`Marshall> W4sp, yeah
<`Marshall> i tried a few
<`Marshall> although... the font size _did_ help on a few things, title bars and such
<`Marshall> let me take a new screenshot..
<W4sp> I have been briefly disconnected and some parts of your conversation have slipped my radar.
<W4sp> `Marshall: Unit193 's advice is correct. Let's see what the screenshot reveals.
<`Marshall> k
<`Marshall> one min
<`Marshall> gotta uploaf
<`Marshall> upload
<`Marshall> thanks for the help guys, btw
<`Marshall> here's the problem from last night... slightly better using Lubuntu and then even better using Unit193's avdvice
<`Marshall> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/helpme22.png/
<W4sp> `Marshall: OK, Are you happy with the font size withim Chromium?
<`Marshall> yeah
<`Marshall> uploading new screenshot today
<W4sp> `Marshall: Is the xchat font too small?
<`Marshall> *from today
<`Marshall> extremely too small
<W4sp> `Marshall: Marshall, you can specify x-chat to use the desktop environment settings. However, that's not going to help you here as you use openbox.
<`Marshall> okay, here's what i'm doing today
<`Marshall> http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/2789/toosmall0813.png
<`Marshall> notice the clock in the bottom right, xchat, desktop icons
<W4sp> `Marshall: What you require is Xdefaults or Xsession settings as x-chat does not read from the XML file. May Unit193 correct me if I'm wrong.
<`Marshall> also, see the text on the taskbar?
<Unit193> Not used xchat, but I'd say the settings would have to be changed in there.
<W4sp> `Marshall: Yes, far too small. I cannot comment ot the status bar as of yet.
<W4sp> `Marshall: Do you have .xinitrc or .xsession in your ~/ ?
<marshall__> i can check
<marshall__> also, bumped up the font on xchat... i can see better now
<marshall__> but.. the channel selector at the top are still small
<W4sp> `Marshall: I am wrong. It isn't .xinitrc, it's Xdefaults. :-(
<marshall__> W4sp, no i don't have those files
<marshall__> i dont have that either :(
<marshall__> dumb question... why isn't there a problem with the other desktop managers
<marshall__> ?
<W4sp> `Marshall: That's a shame. I don't have it either on the current system, I would otherwise assist you further. The principle is that the file is read by your DE on startup or with xrdb -merge or -load or -override
<marshall__> where can i get it? O.o
<W4sp> `Marshall: Ask the author. ;-) You can certainly get mine but there are better examples on the net I suppose.
<marshall__> oh you mean for xchat?
<W4sp> `Marshall: marshall__ Did you change your nick? Confused.
<marshall__> two computers
<W4sp> marshall__: For openbox.
<marshall__> W4sp, when i installed lubuntu it asked me which WM to use and i chose "LXDE"
<marshall__> is that not the same as what you're talking about?
<W4sp> It is an overlall trend that everyone uses it's own stuff and rc structure. Besides, I would rather stick needles in my eyes than to make a DE with XML and INI.
<W4sp> I thought you have a different DE.
<marshall__> so it's still based off of openbox?
<W4sp> Anyway, it doesn't matter. x-chat looks into Xresources or Xdefaults.
<marshall__> i have GNOME, LXDE, XFCE, and now Lubuntu
<marshall__> i see
<marshall__> xchat is at least usable now
<marshall__> what can i do about the taskbar and clock?
<marshall__> and desktop icons
<W4sp> It's like this.. in Xdefaults you have xchat*font: 16 or something like that.
<kanliot> xchat-gnome works for me, lets you choose font
<W4sp> marshall__: For you icons I can't help and for your status bar I simply don't know. That's probably in the documentation.
<marshall__> kanliot, me too. just the channel switcher is too small for me now
<W4sp> marshall__: See, there's help from kanliot .
<marshall__> xchat - 99% fixed
<kanliot> xchat-gnome is a differnt app than xchat
<marshall__> the other issues, not being able to see into menus, clock, taskbar, desktop, etc are more pressing
<W4sp> marshall__: How do you mean 'see into menues...'?
<marshall__> the menus, such as the "start" button equivalent... i can't see the items. almost all of my text is too small to see
<marshall__> and when i open terminal
<marshall__> it's too small to see
<W4sp> marshall__: For Terminal... Do you use xterm?
<marshall__> i have xterm, uxterm and terminal (gnome)
<marshall__> but even after changing the font size, it's still too small. it's just not as smooth as other DEs
<marshall__> although, before i switched to this monitor...everything was fine
<marshall__> everything as in, LXDE
<W4sp> OK, let's do a minor check on your xchat so we get that one sorted out. Do you have xprop installed?
<marshall__> not that i'm aware of.. not sure what that is
<marshall__> (or how to find out)
<marshall__> not sure if you were around before, W4sp, but i'm a big dumb newbie :P
<W4sp> marshall__: OK, in xterm type xprop
<W4sp> Up comes tiny cross. Click into x-chat. The xterm will give you some output. That's vital inforamtion.
<marshall__> turned into a crosshair and loaded a lot of info...so i assume it worked
<W4sp> OK, did you click into xchat?
<marshall__> yes
<W4sp> Good. Somewhere it tells you if it uses .Xdefaults, doesn't it?
<marshall__> checkign
<marshall__> W4sp, no idea
<marshall__> kind of hard to read
<marshall__> any idea where it would be?
<W4sp> marshall__: Well, the output is not too difficult to read. Given we didn't fix your terminal yet it probably is. :-(
<marshall__> i got an idea
<marshall__> copying/pasting terminal results into xchat
<W4sp> I would just try .Xdefaults in your home directory. That's the key to get your xterm and xchat working.
<marshall__> xchat is 99% fine
<W4sp> marshall__: Don't, please. That's flooding. We have pastebin for that/
<W4sp> !flood
<marshall__> only issue is the channel selector is small
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<marshall__> readable, but small
<marshall__> i was going to paste into a dialog window with myself :P but pastebin works
<W4sp> I dont use x-chat, no idea what that is. You can run xchat tabbed or with tree view.
<marshall__> yeah my tabs are what's small
<marshall__> everything else is fine
<marshall__> i was going to open a chat box with myself to paste
<marshall__> but... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1145860/
<W4sp> I anyway need to go. I think I gave you some ideas on how to fix it (.Xdefaults) as these programs usually read from it. Also, see xrdb above. Re. icon size I'm pessimistic as it requires larger files, though it can be manipulated as well.
<marshall__> thank you
<W4sp> marshall__: Unfortunately your version does not seem to use it. But I would suggest to give it a try as well. You need to know "xchat" and "Xchat" are the keys.
<W4sp> marshall__: Further, LXDE msut have it somewhere documented how to increase the menu fonts.
<marshall__> ok :)
<marshall__> i'll see if i can get help from those guys
<W4sp> marshall__: As for xterm the keys are XTerm and xterm.
<marshall__> ty
<W4sp> That would be it from me for the time being. I will see what I can figure out re. openbox/lxde
<marshall__> awesome
<marshall__> i appreciate it
<Ahmuck> hi.  i have lubuntu but no audio.  any help would be appreciated.
<kanliot> have you tried alsamixer?
<Ahmuck> yep
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<kanliot> also, how many sound devices do you have?
<kanliot> what are they?
#lubuntu 2012-08-14
<Ahmuck> i don't seem to have sound prefrences
<Ahmuck>     2. Navigate there via the System menu: System -> Preferences -> Sound.
<Ahmuck> via 8237
<kanliot>  ya, sound prefs is ubuntu
<kanliot> not on lubuntu
<Ahmuck> k, so troubleshooting doesn't seem to work.
<kanliot> what step are you on?
<Ahmuck> OsoVerde:~$ grep "Codec:" /proc/asound/card*/codec*
<Ahmuck> shows nothing
<Ahmuck> i assume this means that the OS is not recognizing the sound card
<kanliot> what page is that on?
<Ahmuck> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/HDAGeneric
<Ahmuck> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<kanliot> can you do sudo aplay -l
<kanliot> sudo aplay -l
<W4sp> `Marshall: marshall__ Are you still there....?
<marshall__> yes
<W4sp> Hey, how's it going?
<marshall__> just got back to the house.. had to get some food
<W4sp> marshall__: lucky you. Let me know when you are ready as I figured out something that may help.
<marshall__> i'm ready
<W4sp> OK, first of all we need to get your font in TErminal big enough so that you can actually work with it. ;-)
<marshall__> i can ssh into this box from another computer ;)
<W4sp> I would recommend to open a terminal and type 'xterm -fa Mono -fs 16 or whatever suits you best.
<marshall__> actually.. i think i have an idea
<W4sp> Very good. Let's do it. SSH into the box and go to the home folder where you need to apply some changes.
<W4sp> Shoot.
<Ahmuck> i have forgotten my sudo password
<W4sp> Do you want me to hack your root account? ;-)
<W4sp> Sorry Ahmuck. I thought it was someone else talking to me.
<kanliot> Ahmuck, do you use your passw to login?
<Ahmuck> yes
<Ahmuck> i suppose
<kanliot> that should be you sudo pw
<W4sp> marshall__: `Marshall Are you ready?
<marshall__> not quite
<marshall__> i'm on a roll i think
<marshall__> :D
<marshall__> what does that command do, btw?
<W4sp> marshall__: It opens xterm from xterm with larger font so you can read it.
<W4sp> marshall__: Is there a long way to open a terminal?
<Ahmuck> k, not sure how to retrive password
<Ahmuck> so, i hear low sound, barely, which means it is working somewhat.  is there a way to boost the power output
<marshall__> a long way?
<kanliot>  Ahmuck, you have a laptop?
<W4sp> marshall__: OK, however. At some point you have a terminal. See if you have in ~/.config a directory lxsession. If it's not there create it. It lxsession create another directory LXDE. cp two files into it. cp /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart and desktop.conf to /home/<you>/.config/lxsession/LXDE
<marshall__> O.o
<marshall__> i'm a newbie..
<marshall__> soo
<Ahmuck> yes, i have a laptop
<marshall__> i was talking to a guy from LXDE.. he has me on another mission with GTK Theme Switch
<marshall__> any idea how to access that with lubuntu?
<kanliot> Ahmuck, use alsamixer to turn up volume, also check if laptop has volume turned up, its usually the "fucntion" key with combination with some keys marked volume up/down
<W4sp> marshall__: Then vi desktop.conf and change sGtk/FontName=Sans 16 or even higher should you need it.
<kanliot> W4sp, is this just to change font in xchat?
<Ahmuck> kanliot: this is a desktop
<Ahmuck> i have the volume up on alsamixer all the way
<kanliot> Ahmuck, there are several mixers
<W4sp> marshall__: kanliot That's to change the font of menues in LXDE
<kanliot> if both mixers are up, then i can'thelp
<kanliot> did you check the font size in "look and feel"?
<kanliot> "default font size"
<W4sp> marshall__: kanliot It will effect everything, including menues and x-chat.
<marshall__> W4sp, sorry... where is /config?
<kanliot> well if he opens "look and feel" and it works, then that would be easier
<W4sp> kanliot: Could you guide hime through please.
<kanliot> use the start menu to find "custom look and feel" under perferences.
<kanliot> change default font
<kanliot> that's it
<W4sp> Thanks kanliot
<kanliot> :)
<W4sp> !cookies | kanliot
<ubottu> kanliot: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<marshall__> kanliot, i've tried that
<Ahmuck> iirc i can reset password with a boot disk
<Ahmuck> correct?
<kanliot> Ahmuck, your sudo password is same as login password on ubuntu
<kanliot> k?
<Ahmuck> computer is autologging in
<kanliot> marshall__, please install and run xchat-gnome
<marshall__> it;s not an xchat issue
<kanliot> ?
<kanliot> Ahmuck, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<marshall__> kanliot, what happened was.. i've been using LXDE.. i upgraded to a 32" monitor (for videos) since then.. when using LXDE _ALL_ my text is extremely small. sans web browsers (chrome/firefox)
<kanliot> marshall__, did you reboot?
<marshall__> so, we're talking my taskbar, my clock, my desktop, any programs (terminal, look and feel, xchat, etc) ... everything
<marshall__> sigh.. :\
<Ahmuck> kewl, ready now
<Ahmuck> http://pastebin.com/G9nFKceB
<Ahmuck> ther is the output for sudo aplay -l
<kanliot> Ahmuck, you said audio is working, but very softly
<kanliot> you need to mess around with alsamixer
<kanliot> make sure audio is set to maximum
<W4sp> marshall__: `Marshall OK, where are we now? Did you logout/login again?
<Ahmuck> all settings are at 77\
<marshall__> W4sp, why am i logging out and back in?
<marshall__> i haven't made any changes
<W4sp> marshall__: Because kanliot suggested you make the changes and reboot the system.  My question was it it worked.
<marshall__> i havent made any changes, i was under the impression kanliot was advising to change font size with lxappearance
<kanliot> after rebooting
<kanliot> i've had similar problems with font size when running WINE
<marshall__> i've rebooted many times
<W4sp> marshall__: Did you apply the changes kanliot suggested?
<marshall__> lxappearance only changes active menu windows it seems
<marshall__> yes. no hel[p
<marshall__> *help
<W4sp> marshall__: OK, do you think you can SSH into the box or run xterm from the box in question and follow my suggestion to copy and change a few files. I can give you the exact commands but I need your feedback on what's going on.
<marshall__> W4sp, yes. give me 5 min
<marshall__> and thank you
<W4sp> marshall__: OK, I will now log out again and get back to my LXDE as I use a different DE.
<kanliot> marshall__, do you have an xorg.conf?  i'm thinking this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/204669
<W4sp> marshall__ I'm back.
<marshall__> ok
<marshall__> i'm ready
<marshall__> let me check for xorg
<W4sp> marshall__: What was the nick of the other person who assited you?
<W4sp> marshall__: OK, gotcha. kanliot
<marshall__> reading that now
<marshall__> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<marshall__> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<marshall__>                   Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<marshall__> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<marshall__> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<W4sp> !pastebin marshall__
<W4sp> !flood marshall__
<marshall__> oh yeah
<W4sp> !flood | marshall__
<ubottu> marshall__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<W4sp> !pastebin | marshall__
<marshall__> ok
<marshall__> have to reboot
<marshall__> brb!
<`Marshall> almos up
<`Marshall> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<`Marshall> :D
<`Marshall> whatever that was fixed it i believe
<kanliot> what did you do?
<`Marshall> cant find the link
<`Marshall> do you still have it W4sp ?
<`Marshall> thanks W4sp !
<W4sp> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/204669
<W4sp> But it came from kanliot. It was kanliot 's idea to fix it that way.
<kanliot> :) one of the reasons i use ubuntu is to avoid configging xorg.conf
<`Marshall> oh
<`Marshall> thanks kanliot !
<Ahmuck> how do i get version # of lubuntu
<kanliot> 0.
<Ahmuck> what is the default photo viewer for lubuntu
<Ahmuck> ?
<Unit193> gpicview.
<leszek> hi
<smile> hi leszek :)
<n150p> hi all
<n150p> is there a way to deselect some of the default packages while installing lubuntu from a livedisk?
<smile> n150p: no, but you can try to use the minimal install if you like? or remove packages afterwards? :)
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> does anyone know about printers with ink cartridges ?
<n150p> smile, thank you.
<smile> n150p: you are welcome
<silverarrow> there should be a way to clean cartrige heads or something
<smile> silverarrow: well printers are always difficult. Try and look for yourself on google.com - I always do that myself. Every model is different :(
<silverarrow> yeah, in windows I do it from printer setup
<silverarrow> I cannot find the equivalent function in lubuntu
<smile> there is a printer function also :)
<smile> in your menu
<silverarrow> the printer works
<smile> the administration submenu maybe? :)
<silverarrow> I have added printer and it prints, but the cleaning function is missing I think
<n150p> silverarrow, as far as i know you need an appropriate driver for such operations. chances are, there is none. you should write in with the support of the printer's manufacturer
<silverarrow> darn
<silverarrow> turned out to be rather cumbersome
<n150p> yep. printing is easy, maintenance is not.
<n150p> one can consider buying hardware from linux-friendly brands the next time ;)
<silverarrow> true
<silverarrow> this is a regular hp thing, deskjet something, rather old too,
<silverarrow> However, after installing a new cartridge it works fine
<silverarrow> the first page was a bit smudgy, second sharp and clean
<n150p> congrats ;)
<n150p> you solved the problem
<silverarrow> I did :-) , or it sort of sorted it`s self out after test printing
<veneco> hi... I have lubuntu on my laptop... but some programs slow down my laptop... and I want to install gnome desktop ( I don't want unity 3D)....
<veneco> if I use  this instruction:  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<veneco> I get unity 3D or gnome session?
<holstein> veneco: even gnome is diffrent now.. ubuntu is using unity, so that will get you unity
<holstein> veneco: gnome 3 is quite unity like.. if you are looking for gnome2, you might consider XFCE... xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> though, lubuntu (LXDE) is quite light and lean, and i doubt you will find a change increases the performance of any applications
<holstein> i would start by having realistic expectations of the hardware...
<veneco> holstein: When I run some programs... for example QT design..... my laptop changes very mucho... it's very slow....
<veneco> I have a Intel Core 2 Duo, with 4 GB Ram and NVidia 256 MB
<holstein> veneco: feel free and try gnome or whatever.. but i think you'll find that the performance is likely the same.. if its pulled in KDE libs, and using QT, i find QT just a bit "pokey" by comparison
<veneco> holstein: I had Ubuntu 12.04, the laptop runs a little slow but Qt ran very good.... and now.... with ldxe desktop... My laptop runs very well but Qt isn't working
<veneco> I think that I install gnome, is possible that Qt runs fine... isn't?
<holstein> veneco: should have not effect.. you can try running from the command line and look for error messages
<holstein> you can try XFC, or install gnome-shell if you want.. gnome3
<holstein> XFCE*
<veneco> holstein: I'm sorry for this question, but, gnome-shell IS NOT the GUI desktop by default on Ubuntu.... right?
<bioterror> ha
<bioterror> veneco, you want Mate desktop
<bioterror> that's exactly what you're after
<bioterror> I'm running SalixOS 13.37 with Mate on my sluggish laptop and it performs better than Lubuntu :P
<veneco> bioterror: I want a gui-desktop based on gnome
<bioterror> Mate = fork of Gnome 2
<veneco> but I don't want unity
<veneco> bioterror: thanks....
<bioterror> unfortunately Ubuntu doesnt have mate version, yet. I think
<veneco> jejejeje....
<bioterror> https://picasaweb.google.com/112221415637723651000/Salix1337MATEScreenshots
<holstein> veneco: ubuntu has unity.. ubuntu-desktop will install unity
<bioterror> that's how it looks like
<holstein> the default desktop in ubuntu 12.04 is unity
<holstein> veneco: gnome2 is gone.. gnome3 is installable
<bioterror> holstein, Gnome 2 is not gone
<bioterror> Tue19:21 <bioterror> Mate = fork of Gnome 2
<bioterror> there's also this "Cinnamon"?
<holstein> bioterror: have you tried it?.. its not for me
<bioterror> holstein, I'm using it all the time ;)
<bioterror> do I have to take you a screenshot where I'm using it and showing terminal of our conversation?-)
<holstein> bioterror: i believe you... i should try it again... i tried it 6 months ago? something like that.. not for me
<bioterror> there has been some rapid development, I think
<bioterror> but from all the Mate distros, I chose Salix becouse they are small group of innovative people with love to their project
<holstein> ive read great things about salix... mostly about the team
<bioterror> their installer is quite good ;)
<veneco> bioterror, holstein: thanks for your help....
<veneco> I installed xfce desktop...
<holstein> all is good?
<veneco> holstein: I don't know.... I'm going to use right now... I'll be back in few minutes....
<veneco> Hi again
<veneco> at this moment... I'm using xfce desktop...
<veneco> it's very ugly... but Qt runs very well
<veneco> I want to use Qt Designer
<veneco> into lxde I can't use it
<veneco> thansk again
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> is anyone clever with cannon camera and image viewing in lubuntu?
<silverarrow> when I plug in camera, file manager opens and detects the pictures as fpeg
<silverarrow> they are all listed individually like square frames, but image is not showing
<silverarrow> am I here?
<Ahmuck> whois sliverarrow
<taoseeker> better connections this time I hope
<taoseeker> is anyone using image viewer and load pictures from camera to computer in lubuntu?
<taoseeker> I have trouble with a cannon camera, when I plug in it filemanager detects it, and there is a list of pictures, frames, but no image
<Ahmuck> correct.
<taoseeker> Ahmuck, is that a common issue?
<Ahmuck> its not really an issue.  i click on the photo and then am able to see the photo and cycle through them.  its the photo viewer your using i believe
<Ahmuck> taoseeker: i am going to reboot for a upgrade
<Ahmuck> were you able to figure it out.  i think your looking for thumbnail views of the photos and i don´t believe the file system folder does this
<Ahmuck> but there are others here that might have better answers
<bioterror> taoseeker, and you canon camera is DSLR or just something smaller?
<bioterror> *your
<silverarrow> is there a way to check how much space is left on hard drive?
<wxl> silverarrow: df
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> I can`t remember the commands
<silverarrow> I shall have to note them down on a board
<silverarrow> 32%
<wxl> or you can use the gui
<wxl> the new one i guess is gnome-disks
<wxl> old was palimpsest
<silverarrow> I just noticed file manger shows how many  GB is left, down right corner
<silverarrow> thanks
<smile> bye :p
<Ahmuck> heh, re-install to 12.x went well. what software has the pull down terminal.  gsomething?
<bioterror> ?
<bioterror> guake?
<Ahmuck> yep, thx
<Ahmuck> what package is ace games listeed as?
<bioterror> you mean ace of penguins?
<Ahmuck> sure
<Unit193> ace-of-penguins
<bioterror> dpkg -l penguins ;)
<micheg> hi, i see mysql user in ligthdm login how i can configure ligthdm to not show some user
<moveer-envigado> i can't play any videos in youtube
<Medic> what is the difference between ubuntu and lubuntu?
<Unit193> Default applications, config, userinterface (LXDE)
<Unit193> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Medic> is it easy to transition from one to the other?
<wxl> !easybutton
<wxl> darn, no easy button
 * wxl calls staples
<micheg> i have trouble with external monitor
<wxl> all seriousness aside Medic LXDE is kind of a no frills environment. there will be a couple things that aren't how you expect them. whether or not it's easy it's hard to say, but i like to think it's fairly simple.
<wxl> it's nothing like having to do everything out of the command line
<Unit193> !purelubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<wxl> but yes if you mean the actual physical process of converting an ubuntu system to a lubuntu system see above
<Medic> ok, wasnt sure how "light" it really was. I like ubuntu but seems to be slowing down fo whatever reason as time goes by.
<wxl> then you'll love lubuntu
<Medic> I am going to assume that i will lose all data in the process correct?
<wxl> if you just install the lubuntu metapackages, no
<wxl> essentially if you do that and follow that purelxde link, all you're doing is installing and removing packages
<wxl> if you want to wipe ubuntu completely off and start with a fresh lubuntu, that would involve losing data. unless you dual booted.
<Medic> what packages are being removed? Gnome obviously but, what will i lose as far as stuff i may have use for...
<wxl> essentially the packages remove anything that relates to kde, gnome, and xfce
<wxl> the specifics of which depends on your own system
<Medic> gnome is the interface that makes it look fancy correct? what are xfce and kde?
<wxl> yep; more of the same
<Medic> ok so nothing that would have anything to do with wireless or other hardware? just stuff that uses ram to make it look cool.
<wxl> yep
<Medic> ok that makes sense. I know I had to install some packages that I can't recall the name of at the moment to get certain things to work correctly on the laptop that is running ubuntu. I don't want to go through the hassle of doing it again if I don't have to.
<Medic> I think one was for wireless
<Medic> Thanks for the assistance, I will be checking out the website descibed above!
<wxl> Medic: before you go, one more thing
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall sort of describes the install you're doing
<Medic> What's up? I have to wait for it to update to 11.04 before I can do anything anyways
<Medic> Sweet! appreciate it...
<wxl> in other words you want to install one or both of the metapackages lubuntu-core and lubuntu-desktop
#lubuntu 2012-08-15
<smile> bye
<micheg> there is a way to disable mouse whell desktop change?
<holstein> micheg: try http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=46836
<micheg> thx i think what something like this but i  was unable to find, now is ok thx
<holstein> micheg: enjoy!
<psichas> http://imgh.us/skype_bug.png i need help with this bug, just no title border and i can't move this.
<bioterror> you can move windows with pressing alt
<bioterror> if you move cursor to the border of the window and press right mouse button (button #2) you should be able to choose from the menu that it shows titlebar.
<psichas> lol works :D
<psichas> great and nice :)
<bioterror> you're welcome
<psichas> ;)
<bioterror> love to help skype user who is not nagging about microphones :-)
<leszek> hi
<bioterror> hi leszek
<psichas> lubuntu rocks i removed xubuntu :D
<bioterror> glad to hear you like it
<leszek> finally lxsession gains keymap support. Makes a lot of things easier here on my side with lxkeymap
<psichas> http://imgh.us/Lubuntu_-_12.04.png is it possible make smaller resources usage? :D
<bioterror> psichas, hardly
<leszek> psichas: you mean lower the ram usage ?
<bioterror> ofcourse you can use blackbox for example, but you will loose some usability
<psichas> yes just ram usage
<bioterror> and you gain about 50MB less RAM usage right after startup
<bioterror> but when you start browser, the benefit is really gone
<bioterror> easier to get yourself 1GB of more RAM
<leszek> psichas: the question is why ? You have plenty of ram unused already
<leszek> you could theoretically also disable all autostart applications, nm-applet and so on and will also gain 20-30 MB
<psichas> i just asked, :) good and like it is
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> you could remove network-manager and use WICD and only the cli version of it
<bioterror> not the GTK
<bioterror> cli/curses
<bioterror> yeah, install mini.iso, then you install lxdm, blackbox and wicd ;)
<psichas> ok ;)
<leszek> blackbox ? you mean openbox or fluxbox or something like this
<bioterror> fluxbox!
<leszek> :)
<bioterror> it's the newer one ;)
 * bioterror is still living the year 1998
<leszek> if it only is about ressource stuff, he also could install icewm, that uses even less :P
<bioterror> but is it really that great to have 70MB of RAM usage right after boot
<psichas> who maked lubuntu? :)
<bioterror> psichas, a team ;)
<leszek> the lubuntu team :)
<psichas> you all? :)
<psichas> are here they? :D
<leszek> psichas: all those here: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+members
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Get%20Involved/WhoWeAre
<leszek> oh xD
<psichas> i just want say thanks for witch who maked this great os :D
<bioterror> your words have been logged for the coming generations ;)
<psichas> oh :D
<psichas> srry for bad eng i need more write :D
<psichas> where i could get more great lubuntu wallpapers?
<leszek> psichas: you can find some here: http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=lubuntu%20wallpapers
<psichas> awsome :)
<leszek> kanliot: perhaps we could discuss your gnome-mplayer problem here instead of spamming the mailinglist
<kanliot> wasn't spam
<leszek> kanliot: did you try installing the mplayer package and do you experience the same problems with gnome-mplayer after installing it and removing mplayer2 ?
<leszek> I know it wasn't. I want prevent spamming the mailinglist about debugging stuff here and there therfore I thought I ask you directly via irc
<kanliot> no i'd like to try that
<kanliot> sounds smart
<kanliot> so remove gnome-mplayer
<leszek> yeah and it is basically speaking the same working version we had in 11.10 were we used 1.0 of mplayer also
<kanliot> and install mplayer2
<leszek> no
<leszek> install the package mplayer
<leszek> this will automatically remove mplayer2
<leszek> because all the major problems of gnome-mplayer are caused by an unstable mplayer2 build that works as the backend
<kanliot> yes
<kanliot> done
<kanliot> thanks
<leszek> ok then please test gnome-mplayer again with the files or stuff you usually had problems with
<kanliot> yes
<leszek> I think it should work better now and you should not experience problems
<leszek> at least not so many as before :P
<kanliot> so gnome-mplayer will also be more stable?
<leszek> yeah it should
<leszek> but the version shipped currently in ubuntu is a little bit buggy still
<kanliot> does mplayer have an interface w/o gnome?
<leszek> there is gmplayer. But this is a very outdated interface
<kanliot> i can test the new mplayer would that be good?
<leszek> otherwise mplayer has a cli interface
<kanliot> k
<leszek> sadly no gnome-mplayer 1.0.6 in ubuntu this one runs very stable
<leszek> at least when the backend is stable
#lubuntu 2012-08-16
<lunver> When I'm booting my asus eee pc from an usb stick with the latest lubuntu iso on it i get prompted by grub saying "possible commands are: background blocklist boot cat cdrom chainloader checkrange checktime etc etc etc and i dont know what command to write to execute/commence the install of lubuntu. Any ideas? thanks a million!
<kanliot> lunver, sounds like a bug
<kanliot> how did you create the usb stick
<lunver> with sardu, hang on ill get you the exact version
<kanliot> don't bother
<lunver> ah
<lunver> ill try with yumi? or is there a better way?
<kanliot>  using linux?
<lunver> right now in on my desktop win win7
<lunver> im* on my desktop
<kanliot> usb disk creator works great
<lunver> ah, sweet, ill try that, thank you!
<kanliot> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<kanliot> imho it's the best one
<kanliot> how much ram on your netbook? you dual booting?
<lunver> however, at the moment i have a 16gb usb pen drive with some avira rescue cd/avg rescue cd etc i will likely lose all my stuff on the usb when using usb disk creator?
<lunver> 1gb ram in my netbook
<lunver> no dualboot
<lunver> or well, at the moment i have slackware and a failed windows xp installation that does not work :P
<kanliot> i can't remember man if it does a format
<kanliot> i think it doesn't require it
<lunver> whatever, im on a pretty decent connection at the moment so its not a big deal to download the isos again. just want to install my netbook atm :)
<kanliot> using 12.04 desktop?
<lunver> the lubuntu iso?
<lunver> i think so yes
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> okk cool
<kanliot> just checkin :)
<lunver> :
<lunver> is there a 10.10 atm?
<kanliot> yes and i would never recommend it
<lunver> haha ok, thanks for the warning!
<kanliot> :)
<kanliot> if you have any questions/comments about the wiki please let me know
<lunver> will do mate, thanks for the help :)
<lunver> ofcourse im on the 12.04 and not the 10.04, sorry i was confused earlier. :)
<kanliot> :)
<lunver> making the usb atm, and i didnt have to format, which is good!
<lunver> thanks again :)
<lunver> the boot is stuck on "SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 4.06-pre1 Copyright derp derp etc"
<lunver> dont know... :P
<kanliot> http://askubuntu.com/questions/142728/how-to-fix-syslinux-error-creating-a-bootable-usb-stick-in-windows
<kanliot> do you have anti-virus?
<lunver> on my desktop?
<lunver> yes, avg some shit out of date crap
<kanliot> yeah on the pc making the usb
<lunver> yes
<kanliot> lemme keep looking
<lunver> avg 2012 something something
<lunver> thanks mate :)
<kanliot> well nobody said it worked, so i'm only guessing
<kanliot> can you type in the exact errror
<lunver> im not getting an error
<lunver> SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 4.06-pre1 Copyright (C) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al"
<lunver> nothing more
<lunver> and i get the blinking coursor thingi, like the machine is waiting for something :>
<kanliot> uh try it again, this time get unetbootin for windows, and format the usb
<kanliot> (still guessing)
<kanliot> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<lunver> its fine, thanks mate, will try it :)
<bioterror> or dd for windows!
<bioterror> unetbootin just sucks
<kanliot> well it does
<kanliot> but
<Unit193> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ Windows. :P
<kanliot> btw what model laptop
<bioterror> Unit193, yeah, with that better and working results
<lunver> asus eee pc 1000H
<lunver> its shit but, what the fuck, its the one i got atm
<bioterror> watch your language ;)
<bioterror> we are family friend channel
<lunver> sorry
<lunver> will do
<kanliot> lunver is it possible your usb was partitioned as GPT and not MBR?
<lunver> no
<lunver> :)
<kanliot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746359
<kanliot> this guy solved it by formatting his usb
<lunver> sweet, will probably work for me too then i hope!
<lunver> soon done with making the drive. will report back, thanks mate :>
<lunver> it worked like a charm Kanliot, thank you :)
<kanliot> cool
<lunver> booted up to the splash screen with language options in 1 second. installing atm :)
<mhm> how can iconfigure grub
<mhm> how can i configure grub
<kanliot> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<begineer> hello.
<kanliot> hi
<begineer> I just installed Lubuntu on Mk802 device. does anybody knows what the default password is? this is my first time to useing L(U)buntu.
<begineer> I was searchng and applied ubuntu for password and lubuntu, but seems not working.
<begineer> Hi kanliot BTW
<mhm> isnt there grub configure application on lubuntu 12.04?
<kanliot> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword/
<kanliot> mhm not 100% sure but i think it's command line
<kanliot> begineer, or you could just reinstall if those instructions are difficult]
<begineer> hanks.
<begineer> Thanks. I was follwing this instruction. http://liliputing.com/2012/06/how-to-run-ubuntu-linux-on-the-mk802-74-pc-on-a-stick.html
<kanliot> begineer, it gives the password on that page
<kanliot> ubuntu
<bioterror> quite expensive that mk802
<mhm> but when i update lubuntu, grub is change default os, everytime.
<bioterror> kanliot, Thu11:23 <begineer> I was searchng and applied ubuntu for password and lubuntu, but seems not working.
<kanliot> so you can't login?
<kanliot> could it be a non-english keybaord?
<begineer> unfortunately, no I cant not
<begineer> ubuntu / lubuntu for password is not working
<kanliot> where did you get the image file from
<kanliot> and your username should be ubuntu also
<begineer> I only can login with guest account.
<bioterror> begineer, did you grab that miniand lubuntu?
<begineer> it'sminiand lubuntu.
<begineer> I thik.
<begineer> bioterror.yes. it is.
<bioterror> password should be "miniand"?
<bioterror> if that works, I'll make you buy yourself a pair of glasses ;)
<kanliot> yup
<begineer> OMG, I am such a loser. I thoghtu, it's just lubunt. so i didn't try that.
<begineer> Thanks all, I just loged in.
<bioterror> begineer, why did you endup with that one instead of rasbpi?
<mhm> i love you topunuzu ak
<mhm> :D
<J0BI> how to make TP-Link Wireless USB Adapter N150 TL-WN723N to work in lubuntu
<kanliot> J0BI, you might ask on the networking section in the forum
<J0BI> i'll try our forum first ubuntu-gr, thanks anyways
<bioterror> if it doesnt work out of the box, I would suggest to look into ndiswrapper direction
<coldjack_> hello i installed lubuntu on my netbook
<coldjack_> now i want some change in my terminal
<coldjack_> but the terminal window is empty
<coldjack_> can anybody help me
<bioterror> I do not understand
<coldjack_> no cursuor in my terminal
<coldjack_> i cannot write anything
<bioterror> sounds weird
<coldjack_> *cursor
<bioterror> install rxvt-unicode and grab this to your ~/   http://ricecows.org/configs/X11/.Xdefaults
<bioterror> then you should get black urxvt -terminal ;)
<coldjack_> ah wait i can show you my problem
<coldjack_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/r2nlovcoqwv96bk/IMG_20120816_111045.jpg
<kanliot> type, alt-f2 ....lxterminal
<kanliot> same?
<bioterror> ofcourse, uses same configurations :D
<coldjack_> on alt f2 its okay
<bioterror> really? :D
<coldjack_> ja
<coldjack_> yes
<bioterror> quite weird
<coldjack_> i think anything with my graphics is wrong
<coldjack_> but i don't know what;)
<kanliot> you running it from pcmanfm>
<kanliot> ?
<psichas> What are the system requirements for lubuntu sosftware center?
<kanliot> no requirements
<psichas> qt d-bus?
<psichas> nothing?
<kanliot> i thought you meant hardware
<psichas> srry :) i asked about software
<kanliot> should tell you if you do apt-get install
<kanliot> i have to guess, but you aren't running lubuntu?
<psichas> no i ranning lubuntu
<psichas> i use it
<kanliot> the bugfixed version of LSC is in 12.03
<psichas> i use 12.04
<kanliot> it should be already installed
<psichas> wtf errors after errors :)
<psichas> reported and reported
<psichas> :D
<kanliot> you new to linux psichas?
<psichas> oh yes :D
<kanliot> use synaptic
<psichas> i had ubuntu xubuntu fedora centos hmm and i think that's all :D
<psichas> from this os's i think one of the best is centos 6.2 and lubuntu 12.04 :D
<kanliot> welcome to lubuntu
<psichas> i just love long time support os, centos was really cool, and long time support, but, it's still only with gnome :) so my old pc with amd sempron 1.8ghz and 512MB ram run it not so fastly like lubuntu :)
<kanliot> i run lubuntu at 4Ghz
<psichas> awsome :)
<psichas> cpu name?
<kanliot> yup.  if you find any more bugs please report them
<kanliot> amd 4100
<kanliot> fx
<J0BI> i run lubuntu in a compaq laptop with celeron and 256mb ram
<J0BI> :)
<psichas> lol :D
<J0BI> psichas: why you lol??
<psichas> what's so awsome that just funy :)
<lamogo> Hello, I am wondering if there is a command I can run to reconfigure my hardware on my Lubuntu pen drive. I installed it at home and on another computer at work which I will normally use it for.
<bioterror> what hardware?
<bioterror> mostly you only get tons of network connection names
<lamogo> Network is fine. I installed on virtual box, now running on a P4. The cpu meter is pegged 100% non-stop.
<kanliot> pkill lxpanel
<kanliot> see if that fixes it
<lamogo> is the pkill command for me?
<bioterror> yes
<kanliot> yup
<lamogo> ok let me try
<lamogo> That seem to help. Do I need to do it every boot?
<kanliot> so it's fixed really?
<lamogo> well I brought the panel back by running lxpanel. But it seems to be using the wrong settings, cause it came back black and different icons.
<lamogo> I also ran hwinfo but not sure if that did anything.
<kanliot> control+alt+delete
<bioterror> lamogo, lxpanel --profile Lubuntu
<kanliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/906825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 906825 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "[11.10 - 12.04] lxpanel crashing randomly. High CPU-Load nothing is clickable correctly. Redraw fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kanliot> lxpanectl restart
<lamogo> That brings up task manager which I had been observing. It isn't at 100% even if I open a dialog or load program
<kanliot> might work also
<kanliot> ok fixed it
<lamogo> Is it permanent?
<kanliot> yeah that must've fixed it
<kanliot> no
<kanliot> hopefully it will be fixed in 12.10
<kanliot> just do a lxpanelctl restart when it goes to 100
<lamogo> ah it's a bug. Well I have this install on another USB, and I have no issues.
<kanliot> you use a lot of libreoffice?
<lamogo> I'm not using it ATM. I use this mainly for Skype cause I teach on-line lessons. The computers here at my work are sub-par and running Windows XP. I just have been using my USB to work with cause the speed is much greater. I bought a bigger USB stick and made it more permanent. Since I switched to this USB it has had a problem
<livingdaylight> greetings
<kanliot> might be pulseaudio then
<kanliot> i donno
<kanliot> hi
<lamogo> I just tried running lxpanelctl restart and no panel comes up.
<livingdaylight> what's lubuntu like?
<lamogo> I uninstalled pulseaudio and just use alsa
<leszek> hi
<kanliot> lxpanectl restart should work if lxpanel is running
<livingdaylight> Is it more or less resource-efficient than Enlightenment WM ?
<bioterror> E17 was horrible
<bioterror> I tried it couple of days ago
<lamogo> Still coming up with wrong settings
<livingdaylight> bioterror, which one? bodhilinux?
<kanliot> o/ leszek
<bioterror> livingdaylight, on arch ,)
<bioterror> lamogo, remember the profile
<livingdaylight> bioterror, maybe the wrong combination ;)
<bioterror> livingdaylight, I have too slow laptop
<livingdaylight> bioterror, and lxde serves you better?
<bioterror> more or less
<leszek> bioterror: its definitely a problem of arch then :P because I also tested it and it worked flawlessly :P
<livingdaylight> there is openbox too, which should be even lighter
<bioterror> livingdaylight, lxde is mostly used on top of the openbox
<leszek> livingdaylight: yeah but it isn't a desktop environment
<leszek> its a window manager
<livingdaylight> ok ok... my bad
<lamogo> sorry, still not working...
<bioterror> but I forgive you this, Timothy Dalton ;)
<livingdaylight> good distinction to remember, but still, the fact remains openbox is 'lighter' yes?
<lamogo> bbl
<livingdaylight> Do we have a openbox buntu derivative?
<bioterror> livingdaylight, no
<bioterror> becouse openbox is not a environment
<bioterror> it's just window manager
<livingdaylight> crunchbang is nice but debian based and miss ubuntu apps. Their wine is still v 1.1 in repos
<bioterror> why not just install LXDM, and configure openbox to your liking?
<bioterror> nothing stops you to do it
<bioterror> what you need is xfce4-power-manager and network-manager-applet
<livingdaylight> I have Voyager (xubuntu) on Desktop which isn't too light, but still looking for something on the laptop. Bodhi is nice - nice looking and configurable and seems on the surface a nice balance between eyecandy and efficiency, but not 100% sure. For instance on xubuntu installing gnash my .swf files just played flawlessly but not in bodhi where I had to go to command line to get it working. Feels a little fragil
<livingdaylight> e and/or quirky i guess?
<leszek> gnash has problems all over the place. Which browser did you try that on ?
<livingdaylight> no browser
<livingdaylight> gnash is a stand-alone swf player
<livingdaylight> I've realized i'm more prepared to trade off eyecandy for functionality and stability than I had realized. Hadn't considered lxde much before coz I feared it would be a bit too on the minimalist [read 'boring' ] side
<kanliot> firefox+ flash works well for me
<livingdaylight> I am not talking about youtube
<livingdaylight> I'm talking about lots of files like avi files but made in swf format
<livingdaylight> for those need gnash afaik
<leszek> livingdaylight: ah now I understand you simply didn't have gnash assigned to swf as mimetype
<livingdaylight> point being that in Voyager it plays those files flawlessly and in bodhilinux nothing happened when I hit them files with gnash, even though they'reboth supposed to be ubuntu underneath
<livingdaylight> leszek, hrmm, maybe that's it!
<leszek> livingdaylight: you have to simply assing the mimetype
<livingdaylight> leszek, i see i see
<leszek> open with -> and then set gnash as default there
<leszek> bodhi to my knowledge uses also pcmanfm which is used by lubuntu aswell
<livingdaylight> leszek, in a terminal when I gnash <myswfile.swf> it did play it.
<kanliot> i'm running swf files right now in firefox
<livingdaylight> kanliot, you can use ff to open swf files on your computer?
<leszek> kanliot: yeah that works also
 * kanliot loves firefox
<leszek> livingdaylight: yes then in the open with dialog just assign the gnash application to the swf file
<leszek> livingdaylight: so let me give you a detailed explaination
<livingdaylight> leszek, wonder though, why, when I hit the file with Open with Gnash it did not respond? and In xubuntu i didn't have to assigm mime type or anything
<livingdaylight> kanliot, ?
<leszek> xubuntu seems to did it on their own. I think bodhi is still based on an older version of ubuntu so it uses an older gnash version
<kanliot> yes
<kanliot> should be easy to install firefox, flash
<leszek> :)
<kanliot> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<livingdaylight> http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-502cd6ceb39de8.15038361.jpg
<livingdaylight> it appears when I go to properties gnash IS assigned
<livingdaylight> kanliot, have FF, just never opened files on my computer with it
<kanliot> i can't think of a reason to install gnash when flash is working 100%
<livingdaylight> kanliot, well, that's not actually the point discussed
<kanliot> you said swf files
<livingdaylight> gnash has always and is working fine for me, on another *buntu distro, just wondered why not in bodhi, when it will play it from command-line. It was just an example of the sort of thing which has me feeling a little suspicious of it. Its nice to have and feel 100% confidence in the computer one is using
<livingdaylight> kanliot, no, i was comparing gnash working in xubuntu vs not working equally easily and flawlessly in bodhi ,)
<livingdaylight> However, I'm interested, of course, in options and how you use FF exactly to open swf files saved to the computer
<leszek> livingdaylight: I really thing its not an bodhi issue but more of an filemanager issue maybe
<leszek> what happens if you assign it manually to gnash by typing in gnash in the open with dialog ?
<livingdaylight> leszek, did you seee screenshot?
<leszek> yes I see it
<leszek> but you should try it anyway
<leszek> because this one in the screenshot is the assigned *.desktop file which ships with gnash. Maybe its broken or simply does not work well with pcmanfm
<livingdaylight> leszek, sorry, I meant I had already; hence the screenshot. And no, that doesn't make gnash open the file
<leszek> livingdaylight: if you had tried that the screenshot would look different
<livingdaylight> ok, maybe thunar>pfmanfm
<leszek> the open with optionbox should only show gnash then and not the describtion of the *.desktop file which is Gnash SWF Viewer
<livingdaylight> leszek, i did try it, and now again, it doesn't change the properties dialog that I show you, which shows that file to be opened with gnash
<leszek> ok than this is an error
<livingdaylight> ok
<leszek> livingdaylight: ok I tried it here. It works :P
<livingdaylight> regarding version. I'm using 0.8.10 installed from synaptic
<livingdaylight> leszek, so its not the file manager :)
<livingdaylight> hehe
<leszek> Open With -> Command line tab -> gnash %f -> save it as default - >hit ok
<livingdaylight> sorry, pcmanfm
<leszek> it works here
<leszek> maybe the pcmanfm version is too old that bodhi ships, which version is it ?
<livingdaylight> leszek, tried to copy your steps, but no result
<livingdaylight> but its the little things like this that make a difference in user-experience
<leszek> hmmpf... ok I will download bodhi right now to test this :P I know that this must work
<livingdaylight> leszek, WoW
<livingdaylight> hehe... I like it!
<livingdaylight> before you do
<leszek> livingdaylight: its because you will have the same issues with lubuntu maybe, as it is the same filemanager :P
<leszek> or uses the same
<livingdaylight> just to be sure I am following correct
<livingdaylight> right-click
<livingdaylight> Open with
<livingdaylight> command tab
<livingdaylight> gnash %f
<livingdaylight> there is no 'save' just 'OK' at the bottom, correct?
<leszek> there should be make this the default association or something like that
 * livingdaylight thinks its funny he's in #lubuntu getting bodhi support , lol
<leszek> ah its not bodhi support. Its support for gnash + pcmanfm, because thats the main problem here
<livingdaylight> yes, of course. I saw it as a bodhi issue, but maybe you're right about gnash+pcmanfm being the issue
<leszek> btw. while I am downloading it. Did you try installing thunar and opening the swf files there ?
<livingdaylight> another way to test it would be for me to dl and install Thunar here, coz that is what xubuntu is using where it works
<leszek> yeah please try that
<livingdaylight> haha,,, I was typing the same thought before I read what you said
<livingdaylight> Ok
<livingdaylight> btw, like this: http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-502cdb196a73a3.27281978.jpg
<leszek> yes exactly
<livingdaylight> ok, nah... :(
<leszek> livingdaylight: what if you type in gnash-gtk-launcher %f instead of only gnash %f ?
<leszek> ah livingdaylight I think I might found the problem
<leszek> just copy one of the swf files directly to your home directory and then doubleclick it
<leszek> if its working than the path you are currently have stored the swf is not correctly given from pcmanfm to gnash
<kanliot> spaces in the filenames?
<leszek> kanliot: no in the path
<lamogo> Hello again. I rebooted my computer and the problem is no longer there. Thanks for the help.
<leszek> see his first screenshot, there you can see the path were those files are stored
<leszek> it has lots of spaces in it
<leszek> Nice
<leszek> bug found
<kanliot> %s is without the path
<kanliot> someone should document that
<leszek> livingdaylight: I can reproduce this in Lubuntu when I put a swf file in a folder (or a path which has spaces in his name)
<leszek> kanliot: exactly this one works
<leszek> livingdaylight: so please try opening those swf files with : gnash %s . It should than work
<leszek> *then
<livingdaylight> leszek, YES!
<livingdaylight> sorry, multi-tasking; putting pizza in oven
<livingdaylight> gnash %$ works
<leszek> :)
<lunver> I just installed lubuntu 12.04 on my asus eee pc 1000h and it works like a charm, howeverthe computer refuses to boot without my usb key in the machine and with it set as the 1st boot device.However im fairly certain i didnt install the linux on to my flash drive. Is there a way to fanagle with the mbr to get my computer to boot without the flashdrive? thanks a million!
<head_victim> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<head_victim> If you look at the "lost grub" part it should be able to help.
<lunver> thanks guys <3
<lunver> thanks, worked perfectly :)
<lunver> smashing, id say.
<livingdaylight> hi
<bioterror> howdy
<livingdaylight> running lubuntu live-usb
<livingdaylight> :)
<livingdaylight> got chrome and xchat open. Htop is reading 600+ ram being used. Is that normal? seems high
<livingdaylight> 643 in fact [right now]
<bioterror> quit htop
<bioterror> and say: free -m
<livingdaylight> okay?
<livingdaylight> what am I looking for?
<bioterror> your memory usage
<livingdaylight> in the used column?
<livingdaylight> =625
<bioterror> how of it is cached?
<livingdaylight> sorry, cached is probably 625 and used = 1705
<bioterror> :-)
<livingdaylight> not sure how that corresponds to htop. 625 is similar to 643 reading of htop...
<livingdaylight> is it low? I know bodhilinux was using less, even on a live-cd/usb
<livingdaylight> bioterror, thought you said earlier enlightenment was causing too much issues on your old machine?
<bioterror> htop probably tells you buffers/cache
<livingdaylight> my question is whether those are normal readings, as it seems kinda high. Expected it to be on par if not lower than Enlightenment
<Sentynel> under default settings, htop's memory bar has a green section for used, blue for buffers and orange for cache
<Sentynel> the numbers are used/total
<Sentynel> the used number in htop should correspond to the used +/- buffers/cache figure in free -m
<leszek> re
<psichas> hi
<psichas> removed crash and error reports, too much errors... that's ... :/
<psichas> luciole
<psichas> 2012-08-16 21:13:50,922 - luciole - INFO - MainThread - (luciole.py, 123) - Starting luciole
<psichas> Traceback (most recent call last):
<psichas>   File "/usr/lib/luciole/luciole.py", line 143, in <module>
<psichas>     sys.exit(main(sys.argv))
<psichas>   File "/usr/lib/luciole/luciole.py", line 127, in main
<psichas>     app_ctrller = lucioLib.Luciole_controller()
<psichas>   File "/usr/lib/luciole/lucioLib/luciole_tools.py", line 91, in __call__
<psichas>     instance.__init__()
<psichas>   File "/usr/lib/luciole/lucioLib/luciole_controller.py", line 97, in __init__
<bioterror> !paste | psichas
<ubottu> psichas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<psichas>     self.sound_player = LSOUND.Lcl_gst_sound('./sounds/camera.ogg')
<psichas>   File "/usr/lib/luciole/lucioLib/lcl_gst/lcl_gst_play_sound.py", line 52, in __init__
<psichas>     self.sink = LG.element_factory_make('alsasink')
<psichas> gst.ElementNotFoundError: alsasink
<psichas> help?
<pthek> guys, does anyone have a SIMPLE working conkyrc script for lubuntu?
<pthek> the default conkyrc doesnt work
<pthek> it says WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-HDQHjT/pkcs11: No such file or directory and just doesnt display
<bioterror> pthek, http://ricecows.org/conkyrc
<pthek> bioterror: quite a few errors with that one --> http://pastie.org/4523077 <-- and it doesnt work
<average_guy> here is one pthek http://pastebin.com/PXhU2fXJ.  I do have xcompmgr installed and running.
<bioterror> then you fix it
<pthek> ok will do
<pthek> bioterror: thanks for the script :)
<bioterror> conky is quite easy to configure
<bioterror> even readable lines for me
<rtidd> Can someone point me in the right direction?  I PXE boot lubuntu to a RAM disk, I really would like to also do a preseed or kickstart to load specific packages and auto start a program or two.  Is this doable from a livecd standpoint?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> can anyone help me with logs on mplayer
<silverarrow> how to find or generate on
<silverarrow> someone here?
<silverarrow> hei
#lubuntu 2012-08-17
<my_pen> lubuntu runs as a fully installed o/s on a usb flash drive
<kanliot> someone please confirm my bug in quantal: 1037356
<kanliot> bug 1037356
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037356 in lxappearance (Ubuntu) "can't change widget theme, apply button does nothing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037356
<amethyst1937> hey
<amethyst1937> i have a pII 350 mhz with 390MB RAM and 40Gb HDD !
<amethyst1937> Will this PC run lubuntu ?
<bioterror> you have more ram than most of the askers ;)
<bioterror> give it a try ;)
<amethyst1937> great ! thnx man
<bioterror> 12.04 comes without PAE extension in kernel, so should be quite well covered
<amethyst1937> what is PAS extension ?
<amethyst1937> *PAE
<bioterror> physical address extension or what was it
<bioterror> it enables more than 3.5GB of RAM to use on 32bit systems
<bioterror> and older CPU's doesnt have a support for it, like my 1.7GHz Pentium M
<amethyst1937> i see
<amethyst1937> it is my 1st try on a linux distro
<bioterror> I cannot test the coming 12.10 lubuntu on my lappy :(
<amethyst1937> why this ?
<amethyst1937> because of PAE ?
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> but go ahead and try 12.04
<amethyst1937> why they did that ?
<kanliot> you should burn both the desktop and alternate isos
<kanliot> in case the desktop doesn't work
<amethyst1937> so no New PCs can test it?
<kanliot> kernel devs got tired of maintaining so many kernels
<amethyst1937> now i DL the desktop iso
<kanliot> right bio?
<amethyst1937> ok ui understand
<kanliot> get the alternate too
<kanliot> save you time
<amethyst1937> on a 2mbps adsl ! i ll try
<kanliot> bah 2mpbs is fine
<amethyst1937> hehe
<amethyst1937> so what about the installation options ?
<kanliot> easy on desktop
<amethyst1937> the format of hdd ?
<kanliot> select replace
<kanliot> all done
<amethyst1937> now i have win xp on that machione
<kanliot> well dual booting is twice as hard
<kanliot> but you can do it
<amethyst1937> no no
<amethyst1937> i dont want win xp
<amethyst1937> only the lubuntu
<amethyst1937> :)
<amethyst1937> will the installation format the hdd ?
<kanliot> you can also try lubuntu by booting the desktop cd
<kanliot> it's all automatic
<kanliot> are you chatting on the old pc now?
<amethyst1937> no no
<amethyst1937> this is another
<amethyst1937> next to the old
<amethyst1937> so if u are here
<amethyst1937> for about. ..
<amethyst1937> 32 mins :P
<kanliot> are you 75 years old?
<amethyst1937> no ! why ?
<amethyst1937> aaaa
<kanliot> 1937
<amethyst1937> coz the  date ?
<amethyst1937> no no
<amethyst1937> haha
<amethyst1937> no way !
<kanliot> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<kanliot> if i'm not here there's instructions linked above
<amethyst1937> ok nice man
<sabayonuser> hello guys
<sabayonuser> i was using lubunt 12.04 after i updated my whole system my browsing is super slow my download speeds are fine
<sabayonuser> am using adsl-pppoe conn
<sabayonuser> ny help
<kanliot> no idea
<sabayonuser> if i boot in2 livecd browsing is normal there
<kanliot> dns problem?
<sabayonuser> i tried changing dns in sudo nano/etc.resolv.conf
<sabayonuser> but if i reboot it deletes google dns what to do
<bioterror> that's becouse you get dns from the isp
<bioterror> but does that fix the browsing if you use Google DNS?
<sabayonuser> my isp did not give me any dns
<sabayonuser> i have a dsl connection
<sabayonuser> hey this is happening to me in all ubuntu 12.04 based distros after i update my system
<sabayonuser> live cd works fine
<bioterror> there should be no difference, really
<bioterror> does it matter which browser you use?
<sabayonuser> idk man i am confused nothing is working browsing is ultra super slow
<sabayonuser> i tried firefox chrome opera same
<sabayonuser> websites cannot load
<bioterror> what kind of error you get?
<bioterror> connection times out?
<sabayonuser> yaaa
<sabayonuser> some time it does
<kanliot> could it be your isp?
<bioterror> nope
<sabayonuser> hey but if i boot live cd browsing is normal again
<bioterror> becouse it works with the LiveCD ;)
<sabayonuser> how can i blame my isp
<sabayonuser> bioterror u r cool man u understand my problem ubuntu irc is just bashing my isp lulz
<bioterror> well, if you use sabayon, you must know more than basics ,)
<sabayonuser> i think some update is messing this thing but i cannot figure it out
<bioterror> sabayonuser, and you use wireless or wired?
<sabayonuser> i go do network manager then dsl connection
<bioterror> ahhh okay
<sabayonuser> wired
<sabayonuser> ubuntu irc makes me angry man
<kanliot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9634487&postcount=10
<sabayonuser> umm thanks for the link have to check that out
<bioterror> I've never really understood these PPPoE connections
<bioterror> why they sell those
<sabayonuser> hey but i am getting this problem in buntus i have tried fedora speeds are fine
<sabayonuser> i connect through network manager only just username and pasword then all is well
<sabayonuser> idk why ubuntu gets me into trouble
<bioterror> sometimes it does
<sabayonuser> ubuntu irc is very bad iwon't go there again
<bioterror> I had some problems with my Dell D600, becouse returning from suspend did not work
<bioterror> but with sabayon it worked
<sabayonuser> :P
<bioterror> now there's a fix for it, I think
<bioterror> I trashed that laptop on my floor
<bioterror> and stomp on it :D
<sabayonuser> equo is not that good sabayon needs a good package manager then it will do goo
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> what kind of network driver are you using?
<sabayonuser> lubuntu is good for giving old pc's good life lol
<sabayonuser> how to check the network driver
<sabayonuser> r8169
<kanliot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9634487&postcount=10 did you try that
<bioterror> sabayonuser, http://superuser.com/questions/104697/slow-pppoe-connection-using-ubuntu-9-10 does this sound familiar?-)
<bioterror> kanliot, sabayonuser user is connected directly from the NIC to the wall, if I got it right
<sabayonuser> i used to connect through sudo pppoeconf funny now it hangs in 12.04 lol
<bioterror> he has no router there
<sabayonuser> yea no router
<sabayonuser> hey this slow browsing happens after i update the system
<sabayonuser> if i don't update everything is normal
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> you get a newer kernel
<bioterror> and it gets messed up
<bioterror> so it must be driver related
<bioterror> sabayonuser, lspci |grep Ether
<sabayonuser> ummm hey i think i also updated the kernel in fedora 17 but i did not have any problem with browsing
<sabayonuser> hey i am in my frnds pc i need to go home and try that from soln :P
<bioterror> okay
<sabayonuser> forum soln
<bioterror> it really must be driver related
<bioterror> one thing could be to use older kernel :---)
<sabayonuser> nyways thanks for the info guys lubuntu irc is preety cool i came here for first time
<sabayonuser> xD
<bioterror> you boot older kernel and you see if it works better
<sabayonuser> yaa could be driver issue also
<bioterror> I'm 100% sure it will get fixed like that
<bioterror> if so, then it's a case of launchpad bug raport :D
<sabayonuser> thanks again hope 2 ciu both again xD
<sabayonuser> kudos :D
<bioterror> things are really upside down if you dont see me here
<sabayonuser> ubuntu irc sucks
<bioterror> yes and no
<bioterror> too much people, too many problems
<sabayonuser> hahaha
<bioterror> hard to follow and it disturbs things
<sabayonuser> idk where is canonical heading
<bioterror> their own mysterious paths
<bioterror> mostly towards mobile phones :G
<sabayonuser> unity has improved but the hardware requireents for it are insane
<bioterror> I have no glue, I once booted into regular ubuntu when I tested my HTPC's sound card if it was broken if I was really dumb
<bioterror> I've only once touched unity
<sabayonuser> i was using arch linux they also took some stupid decisions and messed it up argh linux makes me sad sometimes
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> say no more, my wife's laptop, my desktop and my htpc are arch's
<bioterror> and also my parents in laws desktop is arch
<sabayonuser> i also tried debian live but they do not ship pppoeconf package by default argh
<bioterror> I dont now if I've dig my own grave with all those installations when the systemd hits :D
<sabayonuser> nope iwon't go back to arch again
<sabayonuser> too many changes is not good for my old pc :P
<sabayonuser> opensuse 12.2 will be a very good release in september i tested their rc2 it is awesome
<sabayonuser> 2012 surprise - fedora 17 i was amazed by this fedora releas i have had no crash lol
<sabayonuser> http://homedistro.com/ check this site lubuntu is no.1 distro in this site xD
<bioterror> some of our users have moved to fedora
<sabayonuser> http://homedistro.com/
<sabayonuser> xD
<bioterror> homedistro site is into the LXDE
<sabayonuser> hehe
<sabayonuser> i am done with gnome kde so now i only try lxde and xfce sometimes i mess with awesome wm and openbox lulz
<bioterror> Mate is quite nice
<sabayonuser> aaah not for me
<sabayonuser> mate will die soon
<bioterror> it will not ;)
<sabayonuser> :D
<sabayonuser> why need to fork gnome
<bioterror> there's a quite strong userbase for it
<bioterror> gnome 2
<sabayonuser> hey fuduntu still uses gnome 2 with compiz eh
<sabayonuser> if u want gnome 2 try that distro its preety cool
<sabayonuser> gnome 2 is history
<sabayonuser> :P
<sabayonuser> i don't like mate tried it aah not for me
<sabayonuser> xfce > mate :D
<bioterror> running on my lappy Salix OS 13.37 with Mate, and I'm quite satisfied
<bioterror> I've noticed that I use it now more than my Windows 7 work laptop at home when I'm not in a need of battery
<sabayonuser> yaaa salix that slackware based distro xD
<bioterror> but all this is offtopic, we should move to #lubuntu-offtopic as this is a channel dedicated for problem solving
<sabayonuser> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-moXUALZtw
<sabayonuser> check this funny video lol
<bioterror> I've seen too many Der Untergang videos
<sabayonuser> hehe
<amethyst1937> hey people
<amethyst1937> i am installing lubuntu and at the time of copying files about half of the installer my screen is black but i can see the rounded loading circle cursor moving ! should i restart the proccess ?
<lamogo> amethyst1937 is your hard drive light blinking?
<amethyst1937> nope
<amethyst1937> only the cursor on the screen loading
<lamogo> Does it happen every time you try to install?
<amethyst1937> 1st time i try
<amethyst1937> should i begin again from start ?
<lamogo> are you booted into a live session?
<amethyst1937> nope i selected install from the boot menu
<lamogo> It happened to me last time I installed Lubuntu but it was a custom Live CD I made. I was at a live-cd desktop session and I ran a df command and noticed it was still transferring data so I left it alone. Not sure if you wanna wait around or just try again.
<amethyst1937> i just reseted the PC
<amethyst1937> and now i selected to try first the lubuntu
<amethyst1937> and im gonna install it from the session
<lamogo> ok
<lamogo> Hope it works this time around
<amethyst1937> lets see
<amethyst1937> its an PII 350 mhz and 390MB RAM
<amethyst1937> lets see :D
<lamogo> wow that's just about the minimum requirements. It may be very slow in live-cd because of the limited RAM. I think there is a alternative install CD for such an application as that.
<lamogo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<amethyst1937> i see
<amethyst1937> i am downloding it now
<amethyst1937> ill try oneemore time with the desktop and then i ll try the alternate iso
<lamogo> The alternate install cd will not have any form of desktop environment or mouse use I believe. You'll have to navigate with the tab key and use the enter key to to select ok, and spacebar to select options on the menus.
<silverarrow> amethyst1937, on what kind of specs?
<lamogo> amethyst1937: its an PII 350 mhz and 390MB RAM
<silverarrow> it might just be done
<amethyst1937> i am again at the point where it copies files (and shows the slideshow)
<lamogo> is it still copying files?
<silverarrow> just stick with it, it takes ages on 350mhz, like 40 mintues
<amethyst1937> and again the hdd stopped working ( i dont hear noise ) and the window with the progress deissapearres
<lamogo> can you bring up a terminal?
<amethyst1937> yes i can
<silverarrow> I see, there should be noise i suppose
<amethyst1937> tell me
<lamogo> try df -h
<amethyst1937> just a min
<lamogo> and wait a few minutes, then run it again and see if data is filling your harddrive
<silverarrow> how large is the hard drive?
<amethyst1937> 40 GB
<silverarrow> more than plenty
<amethyst1937> yesss
<amethyst1937> i opened lxterminal
<amethyst1937> i typed df -h and a lot of info appeared
<silverarrow> there is something up with gnome mplayer and lubuntu
<amethyst1937> what do u mean ?
<lamogo> The first entry should be saying mounted on /
<amethyst1937> yes
<lamogo> to left of the slash is a percentage what does it say?
<silverarrow> it is all stable in puppy linux, but in lubuntu picture goes black, frame and sizing goes unstable
<silverarrow> it is a lubuntu issue, not gnome mplayer
<silverarrow> it needs to bee looked into
<amethyst1937> 63 %
<lamogo> you can wait a few minutes and run the same command it see if any values changed.
<lamogo> Actully check all the values because it may also be putting files in another partition at the moment.
<amethyst1937> i clicked again at the "Install lubuntu " icon at the desktop
<amethyst1937> and opened again the window from the beggining (language select etc)
<silverarrow> how do you make a bug report in lubuntu or mplayer?
<silverarrow> in lubuntu on gnome mplayer*
<silverarrow> are there ever any devs on the lubuntu channel?
<silverarrow> those really clever guys
<silverarrow> ;- )
<lamogo> silverarrow I found this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+question/166457
<silverarrow> thanks lamogo
<lamogo> amethyst1937 can you run df -h again?
<amethyst1937> yes gimme a sec
<silverarrow> very complicated
<silverarrow> there`s been an issue with gnome player for a long time, the same stuff on at least three different computers
<amethyst1937> theres no entry for the hdd
<amethyst1937>  !
<silverarrow> hmm
<amethyst1937> tmpfs
<lamogo> did you restart the installer?
<amethyst1937> yes
<lamogo> what is it doing now?
<silverarrow> can you boot in live could or some kind of hard drive recovery tool?
<silverarrow> sorry, messed up sentence
<lamogo> He is in a live cd session
<silverarrow> have you access to  disk utility ?
<silverarrow> menue-preferences-disk utility
<kanliot> amethyst1937, just use the alternate installer
<kanliot> ubiquity is buggy with low ram
<silverarrow> yes, it does seem like a simpler solution
<lamogo> amethst1937 I'm not really not to savy on Lubuntu just use it for my work computer and just watch the chat from time to time to see if I can help. The computer you are trying to install on is really low on resources. I'd suggest using hte alternate installer
<silverarrow> lamogo, alternate installer is in terminal  or more like a guided install process still?
<silverarrow> terminal can be such a horror with out a good guide
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/AlternateInstall
<kanliot> not a horror
<silverarrow> remember to make a swap
<amethyst1937> hey
<amethyst1937> the problem is i am a newbie with linux
<kanliot> silverarrow, it has an automatic setup.  no need to worry about swap
<amethyst1937> i need help with the partitions and swap etc
<amethyst1937> really ?
<silverarrow> a good guide is a must
<kanliot> yes
<kanliot> i just linked a guide
<amethyst1937> yes i am reading it right now
<silverarrow> amethyst1937, with a bit of luck you will get help and suggestions here along the way
<amethyst1937> maybe the problem is with the slideshow at the installer
<lamogo> It's not to difficult cause it give option menus to choose just not as pretty.
<amethyst1937> now that i have left it at the "where are you " scrteen
<silverarrow> kanliot, yes I read it, it looks fine
<amethyst1937> the copying files is going further
<amethyst1937> i will wait to copy all the files and then procceed with the details and login names etc
<silverarrow> amethyst1937,  the install process needs patience on 300 mhz and low ram, lots of patience
<silverarrow> like a good walk and a pot of tea
<amethyst1937> yes i can wait
<amethyst1937> haha here in greece with this heat tea is not good ide
<amethyst1937> a
<amethyst1937> maybe an orange juice better
<amethyst1937> haha
<silverarrow> the alternate install is probably a bit quicker then, but in the end you arrive at the same spot
<silverarrow> iced tea lol
<silverarrow> I`m in norway and we have 20 degrees today
<amethyst1937> i am about at the middle of the copy
<silverarrow> a bit cloudy
<amethyst1937> im in greece and we have 38 today
<amethyst1937> a lot of sun !!!
<amethyst1937> haha
<silverarrow> that never happens ehre
<silverarrow> I am by the coast and it buffers any heat, hardly ever reaches 30
<silverarrow> once every 30 years perhaps lol
<amethyst1937> woww
<silverarrow> 38 is too much for me
<amethyst1937> okkkkk
<silverarrow> I wold just sit there and drink water lol
<amethyst1937> yes my PCs dont work good with that heat
<amethyst1937> i have them wioth open cases
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> air conditioning
<amethyst1937> no i dont like
<amethyst1937> makes me sick
<silverarrow> or refrigorator install
<amethyst1937> its ok ! in a month the temperature will be fine
<silverarrow> yes, I have heard that, some get like a perpetual cold almost
<amethyst1937> 30 C
<silverarrow> I like everyting up to about 27
<amethyst1937> yes thats the best
<silverarrow> it rather hard to come from norway and straight into that kind of heat
<silverarrow> we need like two or three weeks to adjust
<amethyst1937> it must be nice in norway
<silverarrow> today it is nice
<amethyst1937> i mean general
<silverarrow> even with cloudy weather
<silverarrow> well... it can be
<amethyst1937> but ?
<silverarrow> I live on the south west coast and it is too much rain
<silverarrow> sunny weather is very appreciated
<amethyst1937> here rain is very appreciated
<silverarrow> when you have had 2 or 3 weeks of rain nonstop you are really fed up
<silverarrow> I could always send you some lol
<silverarrow> tomorrow they have predicted rain and thunder
<silverarrow> a bit exiting for once lol
<silverarrow> lightning is fascinating
<amethyst1937> i see
<amethyst1937> hehe
<silverarrow> kanliot, do the partitions need to be flagged in lubuntu ?
<amethyst1937> man brb in 10 mins !!! have smthing to do ! cya later
<silverarrow> in some distros you need to flag when using a manual partition maker
<silverarrow> see you
<amethyst1937> now the installer is almost at 70 %
<amethyst1937> i have left it at the keyboard layout screen
<lamogo> I'm in the Philippines and we have had our first day of sunshine in two weeks. The past two weeks have been to hurricanes and a monsoon
<amethyst1937> and moves on
<amethyst1937> the progress bar filled all
<amethyst1937> and disapeared
<amethyst1937> now ???
<amethyst1937> should i finish the installer ?
<lamogo> sure,
<amethyst1937> ok hold on ! iam at keyboard layout yet
<lamogo> proced slowly
<amethyst1937> ok now the who are you screen
<amethyst1937> loading loading ....
<amethyst1937> welcome screen with the slides
<amethyst1937> and "installing system"
<amethyst1937> progress bar
<amethyst1937> i ll leave it for 10 mins and inform you
<amethyst1937> brb
<technoid_> great name for a coffee bar, "The Progress Bar"
<silverarrow> there is a way to launch bug report from an alt F-key function but I cannot find it
<silverarrow> yeah, anything coffee seems to relate to ubuntu
<silverarrow> on the forum we are handed out beans on each post
<lamogo> didn't know about the key bind for bug reporting that's cool.
<silverarrow> if I only could figure out how to use it
<vit_o> hello
<silverarrow> hi vit_o
<vit_o> how can i have my default lxpanel back?
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> have you tried open box config manager ?
<silverarrow> there is probably some sudo command too
<vit_o> this panel is driving me crazy. it is a non-sense that i can't restablish this stuff
<vit_o> i don't think so, because i hadn't found it! :(
<silverarrow> not many here right now
<silverarrow> have you tried the ubuntu channel?
<silverarrow> there is a fairly easy way to switch
<lamogo> I think it is sudo lxpanelctl restart <name of user>
<silverarrow>  sudo apt-get install lxde
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> as total reinstall ?
<vit_o> lamogo: the problem is that the default panel disappears, so when i restart it reload the new panel i've created, not the def one.
<vit_o> is it clear? (sorry for my bad english)
<silverarrow> yes I think I know what you mean
<silverarrow> I`m just not clever enough to come up with a fix
<vit_o> ok ok xD
<lamogo> actually yesterday I came here and had the same problem, that command they gave also didn't work for me. I rebooted my computer and issue went away.
<silverarrow> sudo aptitude confix lxde? something like that
<silverarrow> lamogo, command then reboot might have worked ?
<lamogo> They gave me a "pkill lxpanel" and then the command I gave you
<lamogo> but when I reloaded the panel it was the wrong one even with the user name
<lamogo> so I rebooted and it's been fine
<lamogo> do you want the default panel back?
<vit_o> lamogo: yes please!! Xd
<lamogo> I'm not to familiar with Lubuntu. Can you try "dpkg --reconfigure lxpanel"
<lamogo> that has two dashes for reconfigure
<vit_o> dpkg doesn't have reconfigure option
<vit_o> it says error
<lamogo> i see. I'm a noob in Lubuntu.
<vit_o> maybe it is better to ask in the forum ?
<lamogo> can you run "ls ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel
<lamogo> "
<vit_o> I have only a panel named top
<vit_o> (the new one i created)
<lamogo> I think that file is the default one, have you modified it?
<lamogo> not top, but the one I gave
<vit_o> in the folder panels I do not have any othe folders, but just a file named top, that is the conf file of the new panel I created
<lamogo> does "lxpanelctl <user name> config" give an option to restore the default
<lamogo> sorry try lxpanelctl config <user name>
<vit_o> i've already looked with no results :(
<bioterror> give some rm -rf to panel configs, and it will create the default one again
<vit_o> bioterror: can you explain me how to do that?
<lamogo> try "rm ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/top"
<vit_o> done
<lamogo> ls ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/
<vit_o> it is empty
<lamogo> logout and login
<lamogo> oops maybe lxpanel restart would have been better
<vit_o> i'm back!
<lamogo> did it work
<lamogo> ...
<vit_o> and my wonderful panel too! xD
<lamogo> well thank bioterror. :)
<vit_o> thank you very much guys!!!
<vit_o> thanks a lot! bye bye! I have to go!
<amethyst1937> ok i started the alternate installation iso
<amethyst1937> good luck
<bioterror> godspeed!
<lamogo> God speed
<amethyst1937> Hostname ?
<amethyst1937> what should i put ?
<bioterror> what ever you want
<bioterror> it's the name of your computer
<amethyst1937> lubuntu is ok ?
<bioterror> I suggest you name your computer: tinky-winky
<amethyst1937> hahahah
<bioterror> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-e-93wK4g3ow/T3udXuS9YDI/AAAAAAAAEtg/skOwOP17p7g/s1600/article-1177338-04CF0806000005DC-42_224x333.jpg haters gonna hate :D
<amethyst1937> help me with the partitions guys
<amethyst1937> :D
<amethyst1937> i want to format all the disk and use it only for lubuntu
<amethyst1937> i see 5 options
<bioterror> use whole disk then?
<amethyst1937> and set up lvm ? or set up encrypted lvm ?
<bioterror> technically if you use just whole disk, you wont need LVM
<bioterror> and dont encrypt
<amethyst1937> what is lvm ?
<bioterror> it's a great thing if you need to change size of the disk
<bioterror> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<amethyst1937> ok im at 66 %
<amethyst1937> things going well :D
<lamogo> hope it finishes
<amethyst1937> im trying from 11.oo oclock
<amethyst1937> haha
<amethyst1937> but i dont give up
<amethyst1937> :D
<amethyst1937> it asked me for a username
<amethyst1937> and a password
<amethyst1937> i fill it
<amethyst1937> the password for root which is ?
<lamogo> Some as other password
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> ubuntu will not ask password for root
<bioterror> it asks for a user
<bioterror> and password for it, and it can do sudo
<amethyst1937> so the root doesnt have password
<amethyst1937> ?
<lamogo> Ubuntu doesn't really have a root account but uses root privileges through "sudo"
<amethyst1937> aha
<amethyst1937> ok
<lamogo> Normally the first user is granted all permissions through sudo commands.
<amethyst1937> thnx
<bioterror> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<amethyst1937> nice article
<silverarrow> are you still installing amethyst1937 ?
<lamogo> seems he is silverarrow.
<amethyst1937> yes yes
<amethyst1937> retrieving file 380 of 796
<amethyst1937> 18%
<amethyst1937> do i have future ?
<lamogo> looks like I won't be around to see how it all works out. Gotta log-off soon.
<amethyst1937> it is doing great
<amethyst1937> 480 of 796
<amethyst1937> 600
<silverarrow> comming along
<silverarrow> I will be around, a bit to and from the computer
<lamogo> good night
<tewecske> hi
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> how are you doing?
<silverarrow> I am doing some gnome mplayer testing and have to close browser and this chat
<silverarrow> I am in chatzilla
<silverarrow> no, I am not lol
<tewecske> i have a dell n5010 laptop with a corsair 90gb ssd with gpt partition, i used this for more the 6 months now but now I can't boot it
<tewecske> it boots from livecd
<tewecske> but can't boot from the hdd, there aren't any messages
<tewecske> how can i fix a gpt patitioned drive?
<tewecske> oh and i use lubuntu 11.10
<silverarrow> have you lost grub or some kind of messup?
<silverarrow> I see
<tewecske> i don't have grub
<silverarrow> on a mac?
<silverarrow> no sorry,
<silverarrow> my mind is  elsewhere
<silverarrow> I shall have to have a cup of coffee or something
<silverarrow> what kind of bootloader do you have?
<silverarrow> I know some bootloader updates can messup other that default setup
<silverarrow> I am in 12.04
<tewecske> i don't know
<tewecske> how can i check it
<bioterror> what kind of computer you have?
<bioterror> what's the boot error message?
<bioterror> !error
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<tewecske> there is nothing
<tewecske> blank screen with blinking cursor
<tewecske> i checked the lgof iles
<tewecske> log files
<tewecske> nothing there either
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> and the hard drive works otherwise well?
<tewecske> yes
<tewecske> i can mount it and browse
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> !grub-rescue
<bioterror> tewecske, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<tewecske> i tried it
<bioterror> and?
<tewecske> it sais itás a GPT partition and can't fix it
<bioterror> okay
<tewecske> it recommends other ways to fix it, let me check again
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting#Install_GRUB2_in_.28U.29EFI_systems
<bioterror> so difficult :P
<bioterror> do I really want an EFI system myself :G
<tewecske> "GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again."
<tewecske> it's not an EFI system
<bioterror> okay
<tewecske> afaik linux can boot from GPT with bios just windows can't
<tewecske> and it worked for months this must be the case :)
<bioterror> I have not played with GPT
<bioterror> maybe I should...
<silverarrow> wb amethyst1937
<silverarrow> how are you doing?
<silverarrow> amethyst1937, ?
<amethyst1937> at last
<silverarrow> hi amethyst1937
<silverarrow> how is the install doing?
<silverarrow> what is mplayer2 binaries ?
<silverarrow> I have trouble with mplayer
<silverarrow> I need some mplayer clever guys
<silverarrow> hi hyperair
<silverarrow> join #mplayer
<hyperair> hi silverarrow
<silverarrow> I`m struggeling with mplayer
 * keke jump
<silverarrow> have you arrived at anything amethyst1937 ?
<silverarrow> can someone help me with package install?
<silverarrow> I am in a pickle
<bioterror> pickle?-)
<silverarrow> yes, I have removed gnome mplayer package
<silverarrow> and are trying to install gnome mplayer package 1.0.6 from the site
<silverarrow> I know it is not recommended, but there is hope I might get it to work on ppc
<silverarrow> bioterror:  still here?
<bioterror> I am
<silverarrow> this is the situation http://imagebin.org/224913
<silverarrow> I am getting help form a guy that works with developing gnome mplayer I think
<bioterror> and?
<silverarrow> how do I get it to install then?
<bioterror> you could first start by reading that README -file
<bioterror> as it states "READ ME"
<silverarrow> What do think I am doin lol
<bioterror> probably not reading it
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/224915
<silverarrow> no help in that one, at least for the first steps
<silverarrow> might be something here http://pastebin.com/WemwxBu8
<silverarrow> I need a break
<silverarrow> my head is mush
<silverarrow> anyone with an old ibook or powerpc?
<wxl> yep
<silverarrow> and linux installed?
<silverarrow> wxl or still osx?
<silverarrow> os 10
<wxl> lubuntu, yes, but i haven't touched it in a while
<silverarrow> oh do touch it
<wxl> don't have it in front of me
<silverarrow> have you ever gotten gnome mplayer gecko setup to work?
<wxl> no
<silverarrow> well behind you then?
<silverarrow> I am trying
<wxl> but haev you caught any of the discussion about mplayer no the mailing list? that might offer some suggestion
<Unit193> mplayer backend vs mplayer2 backend.
<silverarrow> I am trying to install latest version with 1.0.6
<silverarrow> and I have tried the original mplayer
<silverarrow> no difference on ppc
<silverarrow> Unit193: back end as in repositories?
<silverarrow> I would happily take any suggestion on how to go about it
<silverarrow> Unit193 yes I have tried the difference between mplayer and mplayer2
<kanliot> replacing mplayer2 with mplayer is easy
<kanliot> 1 command, you want it?
<silverarrow> no,
<silverarrow> I already have
<silverarrow> doesn` improve a thing
<kanliot> same here man
<silverarrow> probably not where the problem lies
<silverarrow> however I would like to install gnome mplayer targaz 1.0.6 package
<silverarrow> which is what kevin is working with
<kanliot> what about smplayer
<silverarrow> have tried it too, and no success
<silverarrow> ppc resists
<kanliot> you picked a back software to learn the build process
<kanliot> but don't let me stop ya
<silverarrow> lol true
<silverarrow> horror
<kanliot> :)
<kanliot> oh and thanks for helping with that amethyst guy
<silverarrow> I hope he got somewhere
<kanliot> he said finally
<kanliot> probably got it i think
<silverarrow> yes, that would be a good indication
<silverarrow> lubuntu ofen run surprisingly well on those old computers
<bioterror> is it time to point out that there's a reason why apple ditched PPC :D
<kanliot> what about vlc?
<silverarrow> true
<silverarrow> I have tried it
<silverarrow> powerpc processors suck
<bioterror> yes they do
<silverarrow> luckily macbook pros are a bit better
<silverarrow> they are just regular pcs these days
<silverarrow> I think I like the new slim samsung models
<bioterror> s/regular/premium/
<zleap> but i guess macs are built to a standard spec to ensure OSX works properly
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> that's called "vendor locked-in"
<zleap> yeah
<silverarrow> can be a bit annoying like that
<zleap> i guess there are pros / cons
<zleap> cons being older hardware perhaps
<zleap> where as most PC's can be upgraded
<bioterror> but the hardware should work like a dream plus no driver problems
<silverarrow> I`m not sure really, everytime there is a osx upgrade, there are major activity on the forums to get stuff fixed
<bioterror> :D
<silverarrow> drivers are probalby linux only weakness
<silverarrow> and software lockout some times
<silverarrow> very annying with adobe flash player
<silverarrow> however, I think gnome mplayer gecko should work on powerpc
<silverarrow> it just need a bit of tweaking
<silverarrow> and I need to get a bit more clever
<silverarrow> I have a hp with a broken screen
<silverarrow> which means I might need a new laptop
<TheLordOfTime> or have HP replace the screen.
<silverarrow> yeah, maybe
<silverarrow> it`s 4GB RAM and core2 duo cpu
<silverarrow> but I never had 64 bit system on it
<silverarrow> I can get a new screen for about 70 pounds
<silverarrow> I am off for tonight, see you another day
<silverarrow> ;- )
<danieru> hi, can anyone tell me the quickest way to share a dir via samba on lubuntu?
<danieru> i have used swat in the past, and setup smb.conf, but something as close to nautilus' right-click and share simplicity would be great!
<silverarrow> any guys clever with  package building ?
<silverarrow> or not
<silverarrow> are there any developers here?
<zumodoki> Hello people!
<zumodoki> I have questions
<zumodoki> Who has answers?
<kanliot> 42
<zumodoki> Fantastic, Just the answer I needed to all my questions!
<kanliot> the silence in the channel is also an answer, but in a zen buddhist way
<bioterror> no questions, good
<APoulos> hey folks, would it be okay to install Lubuntu 12.04 onto a computer with only 512MB of ram?
<APoulos> anyone awake?
<tiger_eye> there's one way to find out, APoulos ;-)
<APoulos> tiger_eye, I don't have much time - fixing a computer for a friend and he only has 512MB of ram
<tiger_eye> yes, I believe you can
<APoulos> tiger_eye, he's got a 2007 Mac Book that I turned into Linux box
<APoulos> tiger_eye, I'm installing 11.10 right now of Lubuntu - but I wanted to know if 12.04 would be compatible
<tiger_eye> cool.  the alternate Lubuntu installer is needed for less than 256MB of ram, so 512MB should be plenty for the normal install
<tiger_eye> I'm hardly an authority on the matter; I'm just a user
<APoulos> would the lubuntu alternative installer include a gui for the desktop?
<APoulos> or is it all CLi?
<tiger_eye> "A Pentium II or Celeron system with 128 MB of RAM. Desktop CD should not be used to install on systems with less than 1 GB of RAM. Please download the alternate ISO. "
<tiger_eye> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<APoulos> yeah I read that
<APoulos> thats why im asking
<tiger_eye> ah, then you know more than me ;-) .  I'd be absolutely shocked if the alternate installer didn't include a gui, although the installation will be minimal
<APoulos> understood
#lubuntu 2012-08-18
<Ahmuck> how do i get accents for spanish language?
<kanliot> charmap is the simple way
<kanliot> not the best
<wxl> or you can know the codes
<wxl> there are probably combinatorial diacritics but it's better to actually use the letter/accent combinations
<wxl> http://www.periodni.com/unicode_utf-8_encoding.html#Spanish
<wxl> hm that's not useful hold on
<wxl> man i can't find a good place for it
<wxl> but the windows/html codes are not equal to the unicodes
<wxl> you can do decimal to hex conversion XD
<wxl> but uppercase en-yay is U+00D1 so if you do ctrl-shift-u and then type 00d1 you get Ñ
<silverarrow> I have latest gnome player and gecko !!
<Ahmuck> i found the keyboard map
<wxl> that works too
<wxl> but if you normally converse ni español you might want to know the codes
<wxl> U+0303 is a tilde tho
<wxl> combinatorial diacritic
<wxl> you can use it with anything
<wxl> …̃
<wxl> ;)
<wxl> …̵̃
<wxl> ↑ multiple combinatorial diacritics on one character. whoa didn't know you could do that
 * wxl is a geek in case you couldn't tell :)
<Ahmuck> keyboard map ... use ' and
<Sentynel> wxl: you can stick as many on as you want - http://www.eeemo.net/
<Sentynel> anyway, in most cases with accents I use the alt gr + punctuation, letter shortcuts
<Sentynel> e.g. ö is alt gr + [, o on my keyboard
<Sentynel> I dunno where the heck those are documented though
<Ahmuck> si, link por tu
<Ahmuck> http://spanish.about.com/od/writtenspanish/a/dia_ubuntu.htm
<Ahmuck> dead kéys
<Ahmuck> kewl
<Ahmuck> got it
<Derpian> Hello, is the i386 release of 12.04 non-PAE
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> last of the non-PAE's
<bioterror> if you're going to use mini.iso, you have to pick it up from non-PAE folder
<alek66> Hey anyone can help me getting vino (remote desktop) to work
<Derpian> thank you bioterror
<kanliot> alek66,  did you read the wiki?
<kanliot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/RemoteDesktop
<alek66> kanliot: I just realized I didn't execute the /usr/lib/vino/vino-server dummy me… got it working now.
<alek66> thanks
<kanliot> :)
<Ahmuck> hi hi.  is there a way i can view thumbnails for photos in the file browser
<Ahmuck> i deleted some program early in the graphics area, would that have been the helper program
<silverarrow> is there a way to check if gecko mediaplayer is installed?
<silverarrow> hi again Ahmuck , did you manage to sort out your keyboard?
<bioterror> Ahmuck, increase the filesize for tumbnailing?
<bioterror> silverarrow, man dpkg
<punffin> hello
<bioterror> hi
<punffin> i have to say, from all linux distros i have tried, lubuntu stands out with its simplicity and usability, it also runs smooth on my old laptop, unlike the rest of the linux distros
<punffin> is there4 a guide to secure it?
<square> I've had a few weird issues, but I really like it so far
<punffin> there*
<bioterror> punffin, unplug network cable from nic and wear a tinfoil hat
<punffin> lol
<punffin> thats a good one
<punffin> but sometimes i need to check my emails
<punffin> and use online banking, so i dont want to get hacked
<bioterror> why would you?
<punffin> people want to steal others personal information
<silverarrow> lubuntu is good for average use like that punffin
<bioterror> if you have openssh installed, you better have a username thats not like firstname or sometying like that
<silverarrow> iced tea manages java, there are options
<punffin> yea
<bioterror> otherwise you dont have ports open to outisde
<Unit193> Could always netstat -lp
<punffin> what is the p for?
<Unit193> By default, there are no openports.
<bioterror> and mostly people connects behind a nat
<Unit193> Quite.
<punffin> but when i check there are some weird ones listening
<bioterror> like?
<punffin> i had to remove cups, and there is   sunrpc, that i still cannot figure out its real name to apt-get remove it
<Unit193> Cups is printing, and things listening at 127.0.0.1 don't matter.
<psichas> gnome-brave-icon theme looks better than lubuntu (elementary) icon theme
<mynickname> where do you get it?
<silverarrow> get what?
<psichas> sudo apt-get install gnome-brave-icon-theme
<mynickname> thanks :D
<mynickname> should have looked in synaptic before asking
<mynickname> so those wouldn't work in lxde?
<psichas> all works dude :)
<mynickname> thanks :) installing now
<psichas> gnome brave like lubuntu(elementary) blue icons but looks better :)
<mynickname> oh, wow. That looks nice
<mynickname> yeah. Orange doesn't work with lubuntu
<psichas> Do you need orange icons? ;D
<mynickname> only ubuntu can pull off orange icons
<psichas> http://imgh.us/for-me-best-icon-themes.png
<psichas> find all theces icons :)
<psichas> use low disk space and looks great :)
<psichas> its use low disk space :)
<psichas> i think lubuntu sould be installed theses icons' themes by default, but no ... :)
<mynickname> thanks :)
<mynickname> I just installed every icon theme I could find in synaptic
<psichas> :)
<Ahmuck> silverarrow, yes, last evening, however seems like it revereted - keyboard issue
<jc_> i've installed lubuntu 11.10 in a getaway laptop, but i doesnt have wireless card, so i got an usb wireless-card but i dont know what to do to install it
<mynickname> turn off the laptop, plug in the wireless card, then restart and it will probably load the firmware and driver
<jc_> before when i used 12.04 lubuntu version, it did, but i downgradete it to 11.10
<mynickname> sometimes old versions do not work with newer hardware
<mynickname> maybe you could install the firmware yourself but I don't know anything about that. Maybe someone else knows how to do that
<jc_> i downgrade it because when i shut it down i didnt get off
<jc_> it began to reboot and reboot....
<Unit193> jc_: You tried just plugging it in?  Could you try that now?  I've never had that issue but an updated program could have fixed it.
<Unit193> Did you happen to research that issue?
<jc_> <Unit193: well, now im reboot it
<jc_> i just finished to upgrade
<jc_> it
<jc_> just let me see
<jc_> ok it worked
<jc_> thanks
<Unit193> Sure, nice that it's working.
<jc_> Unit193: well about the issue of the 12.04 not  i've never
<jc_> do you have any idea why lubuntu 12.04 didnt shut down?
<Unit193> I'd say try sudo poweroff, but since you don't have it, harder to figure out.
<jc_> i tried different way to shut it down but i could not
<jc_> it always reset by itself
<silverarrow> is there a way to burn mp4 to CD to play in a regular CD player?
<silverarrow> in lubuntu preferably
<holstein> silverarrow: i would just let whatever burning software you want to burn recode to what it needs (.wav)
<holstein> xfburn or brasero... whatever
<silverarrow> I have xfburn it seems
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> sort of auto
<silverarrow> apparently not an audifile
<silverarrow> audiofile
<holstein> silverarrow: right.. if its not an audio file, and audio player wont play it
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> audacious  plays it fine
<silverarrow> it is mp4
<silverarrow> playing it in vlc it is a video
<silverarrow> that might be why
<holstein> you can likely strip the audio out easily.. you can hit play and record on something and make an audio file
<silverarrow> not sure how that works,
 * silverarrow keeps looking for a way to extract 
<holstein> silverarrow: extract is not a bad way... if its short, you could literally just push play and record on whatever you are comfortable recording with, and be done likely by the time you learn to "extract"
<holstein> assuming its just the one file...
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> yes only one song really
<silverarrow> playing in audacious or mplayer?
<holstein> sure.. whatever you want to play it in
<silverarrow> ok playing now in audacius
<silverarrow> holstein, could you explain in steps?
<holstein> silverarrow: sure.. press play in a player, then record on a recorder
<holstein> something like audacity
<holstein> silverarrow: if i had better internet id look up an extractor.. ask in #opensourcemusicians.. i GTG
<silverarrow> imagebin.org/225054
<silverarrow> there is a channel for everything
<silverarrow> so, nobody using lubuntu does this
<zumo> Can anyone recommend a benchmark tool?
<zumo> I want to see which of the two machines I have is better. I know what one is better spec wise, But I have a feeling the other machine actually preforms better.
<silverarrow> what does deprecated mean?
<silverarrow> "this program is deprecated"
<SkippersBoss> no longer supported
<SkippersBoss> or one of it dependencies isn't
<silverarrow> so, how to go about this mp4 to  cd audio file then?
<silverarrow> ffmpeg I just installed appears to be deprecated
<silverarrow> no warning in package manager, but in terminal it jumps out in coloured text
<SkippersBoss> on off the libs most likely needs to be updated
<SkippersBoss> cd audio is a wav
<SkippersBoss> my knowledge of burning is about two years out of date
#lubuntu 2012-08-19
<zumo__> Anyone here using lubuntu ppc?
<zumo__> Can anybody help me with a ppc installl
<Unit193> Should ask the question, no one can answer a question that hasn't been asked.
<wxl> ok suddenly my eeepc's trackpad only wants to scroll
<wxl> anyone had this bizarre problem?
<wxl> an openbox fixed it once, or appeared to, but that doesn't seem to be fixing anything
<wxl> i tried to re-set my synclient/syndaemon settings and that did nothing
<Larr> anyone here who has idea why lubuntu freezes?
<Larr> man! this is worst than what I 've ever seen
<Larr> even Windows don't suck as much as lubuntu 12.04
<bioterror> that comparing does not work. also we are immune to it.
<bioterror> more likely you should tell us where and how it freezes
<Larr> how?
<Larr> it freezes randomly
<bioterror> is it just X11 or can you access tty's
<Larr> i have been using ubuntu since 2007
<Larr> and this is first time i gotta a crappy version in my hand
<bioterror> good, I have 5.04, what did I win?
<Larr> my production env, turned into a crappy environment
<bioterror> can you acceess that computer by using ssh when it freezes?
<Larr> no
<wxl> bioterror: you don't have any ideas about my malfunctioning trackpad, do you? openbox --restart, sadly, had no affect
<alek66> hey everyone, I keep getting crashes with vino server
<alek66> any ideas?
<wxl> alek66: have you had these crashes only with lubuntu? cuz otherwise i'd check with the vino folks
<alek66> wxl: only on lubuntu, vino is running and I get avahi to advertise it over my network...
<alek66> I restarted avahi, no luck
<wxl> alek66: well if avahi is working you should be good. have you checked the logs?
<alek66> which ones do you recommend me to look
<wxl> gimme a sec and i'll look it up
<bioterror> Larr, i would try 26-kernel myself if you said that it the 12.04
<bioterror> also check logs after restart
<bioterror> there could be something
<bioterror> wxl, sorry no
<Larr> http://pastebin.com/P00ThYgR
<Larr> my xorg.log
<Larr> can you have a look at it?
<Larr> I'd also like to know how to do what you said right now
<Larr> about 2.6 kernel
<wxl> alek66: annoyingly there are no logs, but you can get it to give you output http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4829710/where-are-the-logs-of-the-gnome-vino-server
<alek66>  wxl great… thanks a lot for the link I will get into it
<wxl> alek66: np. that will help you diagnose where the issue is.
<wxl> might not be lubuntu that's the problem but how you have configured it on this system.
<alek66> wxl: I did apt-get to install it, no custom configuration, I will check into it.
<alek66> wxl: I had a rough saturday also, my monitoring sw ajenti crash on me and can't find any info about it
<Larr> something wonderful happened just now
<Larr> the video
<Larr> problem
<alek66> Open question, is there a way to set a particular app to work as a service, so I can control it using sudo service xxx start/stop, also so I can monitor them ?
<bioterror> Larr, your output does not tell anything again
<Larr> somebody said it is because of overheating
<Larr> but i think its not the problem
<Larr> thanks bioterror for your time
<Larr> I think it's not worth spending time on it
<Atlantic777> I can't get iso images from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<Atlantic777> it seems that cdimages.ubuntu.com is unresponsive.
<Atlantic777> I've just tried both http and torrent. Is there any other place where can I get "official" install images?
<psichas> do you want lubuntu 12.04?
<SoulTrain> HEllo
<SoulTrain> is it possible to use "Compiz visual effects" with  LXDE?
<Atlantic777> psichas: yes, 12.04
<psichas> Atlantic777, try just lubuntu.net after open https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<Atlantic777> psichas: it's redirecting to the cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Atlantic777> and every other site does that, too
<Atlantic777> I can't beleive, I can't find a mirror for like 10 mins.
<psichas> go to lubuntu.net i think it just bug,
<Atlantic777> I have already tryied that. This is the link from lubuntu.net http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Atlantic777> Can you download that torrent file? If you can, would you send it to me?
<psichas> i can
<Atlantic777> great
<psichas> x86 pc?
<Atlantic777> yes
<jackk> Hello, can someone tell me if this Linux has flash preinstalled? I am a huge fan of porn and would like to know.
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> you can install flash yourself
<bioterror> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<silverarrow> well, flash is still important regardless of porn fans lol
<jackk> biosilverarrow: pornfan?
<jackk> silverarrow#
<silverarrow> jack, have you trouble with adobe flash?
<jackk> Yeah
<jackk> my videos low quality
<jackk> silverarrow: Not enough sperm
<silverarrow> there are two restricted packages listet in package manager, one of them contains regular adobe flash
<jackk> silverarrow: OK I WIll Download It Okay
<silverarrow> vitamin c might help
<silverarrow> lol
<jackk> Help with more cum?
<silverarrow> well, quality
<silverarrow> gnash can work all fine, but sometimes a bit jerky, depends on hardware I think
<jackk> silverarrow: Do you like CentOS
<silverarrow> never heard of it
<jackk> what
<jackk> How new are you to LINUX?
<silverarrow> CentOS?
<psichas> lol :) i liked jackk CentOS :)
<jackk> psichas: What do you speak english?
 * silverarrow gooles CentOS
<psichas> i speak english bad :D
<jackk> psichas: you like me or centos?
<jackk> I dont get what u sai
<jackk> d
<silverarrow> lol, both
<psichas> rolf :)
<psichas> i liked CentOS
<jackk> oh cool
<jackk> anyway cya
<psichas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1155184/ any idea?
<bioterror> jackk, try to behave
<bioterror> !language | jackk
<ubottu> jackk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<silverarrow> is anyone on powerpc now?
<livingdaylight> greetings
<silverarrow> hi
<livingdaylight> anyone know and can tell me difference lubuntu and wattos ? both use ubuntu core + lxde
<livingdaylight> hi silverarrow
<silverarrow> wattos?
<silverarrow> new to me
<silverarrow> let me google
<SkippersBoss> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=wattos
<silverarrow> livingdaylight: I haven`t tried it
<silverarrow> I think you might get better support with lubuntu
<silverarrow> arguably
<SkippersBoss> I'll second that
<livingdaylight> well, yea, their irc room is empty, lol
<silverarrow> since it is an officially part of the ubuntu releases now
<silverarrow> that too, but there is the forum, and perhaps more work done to keep lubuntu up
<livingdaylight> wonder what the intention driving wattos is when it looks like lubuntu with different wallpaper
<livingdaylight> I was hoping that they would have focused on optimizing their derivative lubuntu distro
<livingdaylight> I'm not convinced that ubuntu + light DE is as light and efficient as it could be. Not all xfce / lxde etc distros are the same.
<silverarrow> you just have to try I suppose
<livingdaylight> sure
<livingdaylight> hoped someone might have somehting specific to say
<SkippersBoss> I see that R5 is based on 11.10
<livingdaylight> yes, wonder why that is?
<SkippersBoss> Xubuntu is close to releasing 12.10
<silverarrow> some say debian basic might be a better starting  point
<livingdaylight> when I tried lubuntu on a live-usb i was surprised that memory usage was up in the 600+
<livingdaylight> debian basic silverarrow ?
<SkippersBoss> livingdaylight, As they say on their Blog they have geared it towards older computer and energy usage
<silverarrow> must be live cd at least
<silverarrow> I have rarely anything more than close to 300MB in RAM
<silverarrow> however 64 bit uses a lot
<silverarrow> browser could take huge amouts of ram when available
<livingdaylight> SkippersBoss, I'm running Voyager, which is a customized xubuntu iso on the Desktop. Its not 'light' maybe as resource hungry as any gnome kde distro, but its on the desktop where i don't mind that being so. I@m looking for something for the laptop now. I tried Fuduntu which brags 30% better battery performance than any other distro because of their focus on laptops. The founder is also the creator of Jupiter, so,
<livingdaylight>  energy efficiency is his domain - his "thing" but and this was my barrier, its still running gnome2 which i'm not really a fan of, its rpm based which i'm not familiar with, and it was lacking in a lot of applications, xmind, gnash, nicotine+, ratiotray were just some
<silverarrow> livingdaylight: if you use debian and build strategically for personal needs I mean
<livingdaylight> yea, its the geared towards energy usage advertised on their website which drew my attention. Its where I thought they may have done something more to their os than merely glueing ubuntu +lxde
<SkippersBoss> The beauty of linux is that there is never a 1 size fits all solution. Each person has his own wish list
<livingdaylight> silverarrow, yea, I wish I could. Then I might build up from the ground like you suggest or Arch, but, I'm more simply a user of software, not a hacker/geek
<silverarrow> of the ubuntu distros, lubuntu is the only one considerably lighter running in my experience
<silverarrow> I think it has to do with applications selected
<silverarrow> lost connection
<silverarrow> here is my htop screen running hardly any applications
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/225103
<silverarrow> here with firefox running, and a few tabs open
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/225104
<silverarrow> lubuntu 12.04
<silverarrow> livingdaylight: what kind of OS do you have installed now?
<livingdaylight> silverarrow, I had bodhilinux and switched to fuduntu only coz I thought I would be doing my laptop a favor. But for the reasons I shared, I am not happy there. So, either go back to Bodhi or try a lxde distro.
<livingdaylight> your htop reading are good
<livingdaylight> similar to Bodhi
<livingdaylight> that's 32-bit, right?
<silverarrow> I was thinking of bohdi linux too, cool name lol
<silverarrow> no, poweroc
<silverarrow> powerpc
<silverarrow> an old iBook
<livingdaylight> My laptop had a 64bit windows on it previously, but only 3gb ram. Would you recommend using 64bit or 32?
<silverarrow> well yes, powerpc is 32bit?
<livingdaylight> Bodhilinux is the distro for tao seekers ,)
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> it`s and old iBook G4
<livingdaylight> i see
<silverarrow> bohdi linux does not have ppc iso
<livingdaylight> aha
<silverarrow> hmm, you could try 64 bit
<livingdaylight> Mine's Acer Aspire TimelineX 4830T it was one of the best performing out there for battery and now I barely get 3hrs using gnu/linux :s
<livingdaylight> ok
<silverarrow> it does depend if it makes usage of 3GB ram in 32bit
<livingdaylight> sure, why wouldn't it?
<silverarrow> it is all about the RAM I think
<silverarrow> I have a core2 duo laptop with only 1GB ram
<silverarrow> which should be able to benefit from 64 bit with more ram
<silverarrow> in my experience os doesn`t make full usage of RAM, but it varies
<silverarrow> for 64 bit RAM usage jumps enourmously
<silverarrow> 3GB is good though
<silverarrow> battery performance drops very fast
<silverarrow> sadly
<silverarrow> after one year, noticeably
<silverarrow> after three years, get a new one
<livingdaylight> true, degradation is a factor across the board
<silverarrow> you laptop looks very nice though
<livingdaylight> I chose it because of the long battery life it boasted, and having touch-tested the chassis of all available laptops in shops found this one was just cool to the touch. I hate having a hot brick for a laptop. Unfortunately, linux doesn't perform on it at all like windows did
<silverarrow> yeah, typical issue
<silverarrow> at least for some models
<silverarrow> I think it has to do with drivers and cpu
<silverarrow> perhaps graphic card too
<silverarrow> it runs hot too
<silverarrow> my iBook G4 runs just as cool with lubuntu as osx
<livingdaylight> mine's intel + onboard graphics
<silverarrow> cpu runs on full with flash streams and things like that
<silverarrow> and gets hotter then
<silverarrow> but for the single applicaton it is still silent and cool
<holstein> livingdaylight: i was thinking after our conversation.. there is nothing the lubuntu team can do about the kernel, but if you feel the lubuntu documentation is misrepresenting, you can always ammend what is public and attend meeting for adding or changing information
<silverarrow> i5 is a good one
<holstein> i was just doing some maintenance on my girlfriends mac... running OSX 10.6.. i say this, even though it is arguably OT to say, sometimes its just dust around the CPU, or in the machine that can cause heat to build up
<holstein> her macbook pro is running much cooler since just spraying some of the dust out
<silverarrow> oh, the fan outlet can be clogged on some laptops
<silverarrow> litterally
<silverarrow> spelling cuoudl be better
<silverarrow> lol
<holstein> comes up though the keyboard on those macbooks...
<livingdaylight> holstein, i wasn't focused on lubuntu and accusing it of anything. I hope our conversation didn't upset you.
<silverarrow> I need to get a table and a chair
<holstein> livingdaylight: nope... i just wanted to be clear.. the great thing about linux and opensource for me is the community.. you can always join that community and make things just as you want/need them to be
<holstein> if you want the lubuntu site to read "due to regressions, the kernel is crap" you can argue and try and get that printed
<holstein> and as an open community, your opinion will be at least heard, if not represented
<livingdaylight> yea, I know all that holstein. I have been using gnu/linux since, well, since quite a while... you can sound like a company spokesman, no offense, and I'm sure you are just trying to help - peace
<holstein> livingdaylight: im actually just trying to be clear.. you didnt come across as someone who understood the community, and i wanted to solidify this idea in case it was foriegn
<livingdaylight> ok, holstein, lol... is this Round2 ?  I hope not  :)
<holstein> livingdaylight: sure.. i can let it go, just know that i wont/cant just idle... i will direct you to where you can actually resolve your issues and concerns
<livingdaylight> i was being perfectly clear and gave you no ground to assume I don't understand the ''community'' as I didn't address that at all, I just came to ask about lubuntus energy efficiency being incorporated or not. You didn't even know that some, as you falsely stated that NO distro focused on this, when fuduntu for e.g actually does. I thought lubuntu may also have - that's all... All the rest about "getting involved"
<livingdaylight>  and speaking upstream to kernel this and that is just peripheral and what I call company spokesmanship
<holstein> livingdaylight: what i stated might have been misunderstood.. i dont think there are a lot of distros that create custom kernels to address the issue you were bringing up about power management however
<livingdaylight> no there isn't - that is true. That doesn't mean that there aren't any, which is what you said, or, that there shouldn't be more, which is what I was being open with in speaking out aloud.
<holstein> there are so many distros, and i can really only speak for the buntu distros that mostly use the main ubuntu kernels.. my poin was, coming to the lubuntu channel and "complaining" about the kernel really is irrelavant, and you would need to go to the kenrel team
<livingdaylight> I came to ask whether lubuntu might have addressed it. I didn't walk in here just to complain about regression, just for the sake of it. That came out of the conversation - put and lets keep it in context
<livingdaylight> Are we clear now, or should we carry on?
<holstein> livingdaylight: im crystal clear, as im sure you are
<livingdaylight> anything more you want to say?
<silverarrow> I suppose you just  have to get to the right person who works with it or at least knows
<silverarrow> what is regression ?
<holstein> you *can* complain about the kernel.. i did when i first noticed this regression in 10.10
 * silverarrow googles regression
<holstein> you should complain if you want... but, lubuntu has nothing to do with the kernel, and it wont help or be productive here... all i can offer is clearing up whatever you find misleading on the site
<livingdaylight> silverarrow, its the so-called kernel regression issue, since 2.6 or something that has compromised energy efficiency inlaptops, i.e. battery life and laptops running hot
<silverarrow> wich is a debian thing?
<livingdaylight> no, its a kernel thing across all distros
<livingdaylight> they were optimized for performance but didn't have the necessary what's-it to manage and optimize energy efficiency
<livingdaylight> ok, I'm going for a swim now
<livingdaylight> shanti
<silverarrow> definitely an issue that needs attetion sooner or later
<silverarrow> :- )
<silverarrow> see you later perhaps livingdaylight
<silverarrow> I`m off for a ride on my bike
<zumodoki> Just installed lubuntu.
<zumodoki> Anyone have any suggestions for me?
<silverarrow> how do I get lastest java version
<zumodoki> Anyone have any theme suggestions?
<zumodoki> Interface its very blue
<silverarrow> you mean the desktop?
<silverarrow> I  like it blue
<silverarrow> with wavy lines
<zumodoki> Thats just a wallpaper no?
<zumodoki> I mean the "menu bar" It was nice in the last version, Im just not used to blue nor am I a fan of the colour. I like green.
<silverarrow> mint
<silverarrow> midori
<zumodoki> Ive used mint I like cinnamon but to bloated for what I Need..
<zumodoki> Does anyone have any suggestions on things I should install or do with this machine?
<silverarrow> well, if you want green...
<silverarrow> there are some desktops to choose from I think
<silverarrow> zumodoki: what kind of computer then?
<silverarrow> am I still here?
<zumodoki> Your still here
<silverarrow> good
<zumodoki> Its not that I want green, Its just a colour I find visually pleasing.
<silverarrow> connection has been a bit unstable
<zumodoki> Anyway the computer is a AMD 2400+ 1.5Ghz with 768MB Ram
<silverarrow> you have lubuntu 12.04?
<silverarrow> which should run fine
<zumodoki> Do you have any suggestions on things to install?
<silverarrow> software applications?
<zumodoki> Yes
<silverarrow> well, I need a word processor
<silverarrow> this time I chose libre office
<manel_> Hi , Why in Lubuntu never active  the animation of moving white circle with the mouse ?
<silverarrow> white circle?
<manel_> yeah is an animation of mouse
<silverarrow> zumodoki: fresh install just now?
<manel_> or cursor
<silverarrow> cursor works?
<silverarrow> the white arrow you mean?
<manel_> yeainh but the animation of circle  not
<silverarrow> which in some applications is a hand
<silverarrow> I think they have omitted the fancy stuff
<silverarrow> to keep useage of recources down
<zumodoki> In the processes yes
<silverarrow> it might be there though
<manel_> when i run a app on the desktop dont work this animation but in ubuntu ever
<silverarrow> or graphic cards on older hardware
<silverarrow> manel, there should be a setting for it though
<manel_> i have nvidia
<manel_> and the drivers
<manel_> for lubuntu
<manel_> why the animation of mouse (circle) doesnt work on the desktop and in ubuntu ever works?
<silverarrow> not much activity here right now
<manel_> when i run a app on the desktop of lubuntu
<silverarrow> you could ask in the ubuntu room, there are more people there
<silverarrow> oh, you mean the waiting sign
<silverarrow> some sytems have an hour-glass?
<manel_> in your lubuntu the animation of circle works on the desktop ever ?
<silverarrow> I don`t think it is there
<silverarrow> you have to install a package for it perhaps
<silverarrow> yes it is there
<silverarrow> open package manager
<manel_> ok
<silverarrow> manel_:  you see it?
<manel_> which ?
<manel_> package?
<manel_> name?
<silverarrow> menu-system tools- synaptic package manater
<silverarrow> manager*
<silverarrow> sorry for the spelling
<manel_> ok is open
<manel_> and ?
<manel_> the name of package ?
<silverarrow> you don`t get the waithing circle before it loads fully?
<silverarrow> I did
<silverarrow> or animation of circle as you call it
<silverarrow> is it the one you are thinking of?
<manel_> i run an app and in ubuntu work the animation of circle on the desk top but in lubuntu not
<silverarrow> I`m not sure I know which animation you are thinking of
<silverarrow> I have to be off though
<silverarrow> see you later
<manel_> is the animation of mouse with a  cartoon of a circle not static
<manel_> colour of circle , white or black like option
<silverarrow> when you lauched synaptic package manager, was there a version of this sign?
<silverarrow> just before the packages had loaded fully?
<silverarrow> close package manager and relaunch
<silverarrow> pay attention to the cursor on packager manager window
<silverarrow> manel_:  what do you get?
<manel_> ok but the circle donk work when i run an app on the desktop like in ubuntu , before of run the app
<silverarrow> https://www.google.com/search?q=subpixel+geometry&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=LP0wUNO5DpHLswb6iIDwCA&biw=1024&bih=602&sei=NP0wUPjfEIzxsgb0kIDADA#um=1&hl=en&safe=off&client=ubuntu&channel=fs&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=cursor+wait+&oq=cursor+wait+&gs_l=img.3..0i24l4.174444.174992.2.175245.4.4.0.0.0.3.468.1238.2-2j1j1.4.0...0.0...1c.5ETV5DBzCa4&pbx=1&b
<silverarrow> av=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=327ad11e83b09525&biw=1024&bih=602
<manel_> why ?
<silverarrow> have no idea
<silverarrow> I must admit i have not payed much attention to it, neither have I been missing it
<silverarrow> probably because it`s not set tu appear on every single app
<silverarrow> to*
<manel_> in windows when you run an app on the desktop the animation not static works too
<manel_> but in lubuntu not
<manel_> why ?
<manel_> and what is the solution ?
<zumodoki> the animation is on the live cd
<manel_> not
<manel_> in lubuntu livecd not in ubuntu ever
<silverarrow> maybe the desktop enviroment
<silverarrow> if you changed from open box and lxde to something else
<manel_> in all the os when you run an app on the desktop the animation not static works  ever, before of open the app, but in lubuntu not , solution ??
<zumodoki> What version are you running??
<manel_> lubuntu precise
<manel_> 12.04
<SAKKED> LTS is coming next spring?
<manel_> has lubuntu a support lts ???
<silverarrow> if you change desktop enviroment to one with this feature, I think it is the only solution
<silverarrow> or do some search on lxde
<silverarrow> lxde fatures
<manel_> ok for this reason lubuntu has a bug of desktop ?
<manel_> LTS is coming next spring? has lubuntu a lts or in a future ?
<SAKKED> lubuntu has lts verssion
<SAKKED> 10.04
<manel_> nand when a new lts for  lubuntu?
<manel_> and
<manel_> bye
<SAKKED> lol
<manel_> xd
<SAKKED> lts version support will end next spring
<silverarrow> what?
<zumodoki> Anybody ever used spinrite6?
<silverarrow> no
<zumodoki> Ive had it for years, But ive still to figure out how to actually use it. I just dont have the time to let it do it
<silverghost> guys i have a funny question why not make lubuntu based of debian directly instead of ubuntu :D
<livingdaylight> silverghost, because some ubuntu people decided to make a lxde version? Is there not a debian + lxde distro?
<livingdaylight> the really funny question is why the hell are there so many distros?
<silverghost> hahaha
<silverghost> i was just giving an opinion xD
<silverarrow> silverghost, it is debian basted lol
<silverarrow> from what I understand packages comes straight from debian to be built into lubuntu
<silverarrow> is anyone here?
<zleap> sort of
<zleap> off to watch last of the summer wine at 7
<renu> hey guys, i have a problem with using this site for learning languages livemocha - they require some new version of flash, but when i go on adobe site, and try to download it, a new window pops up, but it's empty, and no download starts. anyone knows what the problem is or had a similar issue?
<renu> i'm using chromium
<Unit193> If you are using chromium, do you have something against chrome?
<renu> can i run it in lubuntu?
<Unit193> Chrome has the newest version of "pepper" flash bundled in, and yes you can.
<renu> oh i see
<Unit193> https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/?platform=linux
<renu> will try it then, thanks! :)
<renu> hang on, what's the difference between Chromium and Chrome?
<zumodoki> Not much these days
<renu> I see
<Unit193> Chromium is the opensource version, basically.
<renu> ahaa... but hmm i'm a bit skeptical about google and would prefer to use an open source version... so if there a way to get the newest flash there?
<Unit193> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome  Pepperflash is a bit different, and I *think* you can install chrome and use chromium with pepperflash that came with Chrome (don't know, don't use or like either. :P)
<renu> ok, thanks! will check!
<zumodoki> I need help with my install
<zumodoki> Its wont complete.
<Unit193> http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/find-version-flash-player.html  How does that work for you as is?
<Unit193> zumodoki: Need more info than that, what went wrong?
<zumodoki> Installed it on my machine and once it gets to the last stage where it cycles through information and pictures it that vanishes
<zumodoki> and im left with a "busy" circle spinninmg
<zumodoki> If I reboot the machine doesnt seem to have an OS to boot.
<Unit193> Bit strange, and as you wouldn't have any logs or anything now, and it seems either it didn't install or grub didn't, I'd generally recommend the alternate installer without more info than this.
<zumodoki> Its still on at the momment, This is the second time ive gave it a try
<zumodoki> So if it made a log I could dig it out
<renu> hey Unit193 - sorry just saw you wrote that up, that page actually works fine!
<renu> i mean, it says my flash is running
<renu> yeah and i have the latest version installed
<renu> must be then either a bug on this site or windows have a newer version :-/
<zumodoki> Unit193 any ideas on my issues?
<Gosy_> Hey guys
<Gosy_> Is anyone here hehe ?
<silverarrow> hi
<kanliot> don't ask to ask, just ask
<Gosy_> ah well
<Gosy_> I would like to use a windows program on lubuntu
<Gosy_> but i can't get it to work with Wine
<Gosy_> anyone ?
<silverarrow> you should though
<silverarrow> wine might require minimal specs to run
<silverarrow> I have not installed wine, i am on a  powerpc and have enough trouble
<Gosy_> Well i got wine and i try to run the program and it doesn't work
<Gosy_> just loads for an eternity
<kanliot> what program?
<kanliot> using wine takes a lot of fiddling
<Gosy_> Well it's more a emulator
<Gosy_> for gameboy advanced
<kanliot> i don't know if we have a wine channel, but you should ask there
<kanliot> it's all about wine
<kanliot> this question
<Gosy_> hmm, okey, well, is there a only wine channel?
<kanliot> i donno
<kanliot> appdb.winehq.org/
<kanliot> swww.winehq.org/help/
<kanliot> start there
<kanliot> mistyped www
<Unit193> !info gngb
<ubottu> gngb (source: gngb): a Color Gameboy emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060309-3 (precise), package size 102 kB, installed size 320 kB
<Unit193> mednafen and maybe bsnes too.
<Gosy_> but what im playing is gameboy advanced
<Gosy_> dont think its the same as gameboy color
<Shogoot> quick question, does the iptable block or allow connections by default?  out of the box sort of speak?
<Unit193> sudo iptables -L   to list all.
<Unit193> And should allow.
<Shogoot> Unit193, thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
<Shogoot> i used the -L and it showed nothing. My program must be confused ;)
<Unit193> Weird, I tried it before saying so (wasn't fully sure it was -L over -l )
<Jotekk> hello everybody
<Jotekk> i have a few questions
<Gosy_> Jotekk: just state ur questions mate
<Jotekk> well... first of all sorry if ill make some mistakes in my sentences, im polish :P
<Jotekk> im totally new in linux and ive downloaded "Tibia" from its main site
<Jotekk> and i have no idea how to run it
<Jotekk> it was special version for linux
<Jotekk> and there is such a launcher (a rack on the gray background as the icon)
<Jotekk> but when im openning it, there appears a window, where I have to choose a program to run it
<Jotekk> and if i choose terminal - nothing happens
<Jotekk> does anybody have any idea how to run it?
<Jotekk> Gosy, would you be able to help me?
<Jotekk> anybody?
<kosaidpo> hello people
<Jotekk> hey
<kosaidpo> supp Jotekk
<kosaidpo> none here
<Jotekk> i have a problem
<kosaidpo> what is post your question
<kosaidpo> if someone kno will awnser it
<kosaidpo> Jotekk:  ; ]
<Jotekk> ^ ^
#lubuntu 2013-08-12
<MrLahey>  hey there. I cannot login to lubuntu after changing my password. apparently this is because I also did not change the password for my encrypted home drive. any ideas to fix? thanks'
<holstein> MrLahey: can you get in and change it back?
<holstein> recovery promt.. and go as root, using your passphrase
<MrLahey> thanks I got to root through the grub recovery. how do I change the home drive password from here.
<holstein> MrLahey: i would change the user pass back.. get it all working again, and start fresh
<holstein> MrLahey: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33730/will-changing-password-re-encrypt-my-home-directory
<holstein> its not like the user pass is decrypting anything, AFAIK
<MrLahey> when i tried to change it back it says "authentication token manipulation error, password unchanged"
<holstein> MrLahey: "When you change your password, the home directory passphrase is re-encrypted with your new password, so you should have continued access to your files with the new password.
<holstein> MrLahey: i think when you say "appartently this is becuase i didnt.." what you mean is, you are "assuming".. i dont think you have figured out what you issue is
<MrLahey> I changed the password and was able to login. but now the desktop is empty (no panel) and only the default apps show when right clicking
<MrLahey> hey there I am on lubuntu and am having an issue...i couldnt login after changing my password so I went into grub and changed it back. now I can login but the panel is missing and when I right click to open apps, it only shows the default apps that came with the distro.
<absab> how do you convert from ODT to JPG (or PNG) ? is there an app that converts many different filetypes?
<Lejmer> hey guys, could someone help me with a booting problem?
<joe1> #ubuntu
<amesbury_eu> greetings! i have a question about installing lubuntu on virtualbox
<wxl> amesbury_eu: just like installing not-in-virtualbox
<amesbury_eu> During setup of vm i choose the name of my vm: lubuntu OS Type>Operating System:Linux>Version:Ubuntu . So  virtualbox will recognise lubuntu as being ubuntu?
<wxl> lubuntu is ubuntu, with a different desktop environment
<amesbury_eu> i realise lubuntu is built almost same as ubuntu so this will be ok?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> carry on
<amesbury_eu> cool! will get to work. thanks :-)
<amesbury_eu> ciao!
<MrLahey> Hey there I am on lubuntu and having an issue on my other computer. I changed the password and could not login after that, so I used grub recovery to change the password back. after that I could login but its like my profile is gone. the panel is missing, the desktop is empty, when I right click it shows only the default programs, none of the ones I installed. it basically looks the same as if you logged into a guest account
<melodie> hello !
<melodie> phillw ?
<phillw> melodie: present
<melodie> I have started testing Lubuntu Saucy just today. I have downloaded the ISO yesterday and updated it with zsync before starting it
<melodie> I have seen you have approved my membership on the Lubuntu list, thank you!
<melodie> I have been reading some of the threads in the archives
<phillw> excellent, I trust you saw the acceptance to L-QA area.
<melodie> btw, how are you? :)
<melodie> I have received a notification mail about it
<melodie> L-QA area : this is where I suscribed I think?
<phillw> I'm well, just doing some wiki work for the main QA team.
<melodie> I might have to stick here, I have seen small mistakes to be corrected
<melodie> else, I don't feel like posting to the mailing list right away. It is not even specifically dedicated to testing, am I right about that ?
<melodie> phillw and I think I will need your lights about some parts of the testing process, for which I have no idea how that is used
<phillw> melodie: the mailing list on https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa is specifically for the lubuntu-qa team (I shorten it to to L-QA)
<phillw> bottom left hand corner to subsribe
<melodie> so I have not suscribed there?
<melodie> Yes I did
<melodie> the mail notification says so
<melodie> at same time it seems that some of the messages are cc from lubuntu mailing list
<melodie> phillw a few questions
<melodie> should I introduce myself on the mailing list for a start ?
<Guest87270> hello friends :)
<melodie> hi Guest87270
<Guest87270> how are you
<phillw> melodie: yes, some of the stuff we send to L-QA is also sent to General, and some to all mailing lists... such as the seeking of the new TL for the wiki area.
<Guest87270> do you recommend installing software from an unauthenticated source?
<phillw> which reminds me.... I must send out an email on that!
<phillw> Guest87270: depends on what you mean by unauthenticated, it is a grey area.
<melodie> Guest87270 generally not, but you might want to explain which software and from which source
<melodie> Guest87270 sometimes you may be missing an authentication key and have to download it with the appropriate command line (from the ubuntu server source)
<Guest87270> phillw, also send out that Lubuntu should only have 1 release per year on xx.04 with a full 1 YEAR support and every other year being LTS release being in line with Ubuntu (a 3 year LTS is fine)... instead of making 2 releases per year that only have 9 months support
<Guest87270> melodie, can you check if installing grub-customizer for you is from an authenticated source, thanks
<phillw> Guest87270: the most recent stuff we did on using sources, is that of using PPA's; this is covered at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/PPA_Testing
<melodie> phillw I have started for a first test in Virtualbox and after logout and login again in live mode, I was not having French anymore but an asian language
<melodie> phillw here is the shot: http://meets.free.fr/LubuntuSaucyTesting/2013-08-12-220616.png
<melodie> so should I first introduce myself on the list before starting to post?
<phillw> melodie: is that in saucy, aka 13.10 ?
<melodie> Guest87270 in Precise it was not unauthenticated, but if it is for you and you need help, just provide us with a copy paste of the error message please, so we can help you
<melodie> phillw sure
<Guest87270> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net raring Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A8AA1FAA3F055C03
<melodie> <melodie> I have started testing Lubuntu Saucy just today. I have downloaded the ISO yesterday and updated it with zsync before starting it
<melodie> Guest87270 ok wait a second
<melodie> Guest87270 try this:
<phillw> melodie: the language packs for 13.10 are not finalised, they are the last things that really get done. Every one else has to do their work 1st before the translations can be fully done.
<melodie> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com A8AA1FAA3F055C03
<Guest87270> melodie, what does that do?
<melodie> phillw ok so this is not a bug which needs to be reported
<melodie> Guest87270 this should request the one missing key on the ubuntu key server
<melodie> at least it has worked for me each time I have needed it
<phillw> melodie: do report it as a bug, but for bug discussions, please do use the #ubuntu-quality channel as such things as language packs affect all flavours :D
<melodie> phillw very good.
<Guest87270> thanks babe, it worked :)
<melodie> Guest87270 lol !
<melodie> no one ever calls me babe on the chans. XD
<Guest87270> i popped your babe cherry :P
<melodie> hi
<x5ives> I'm checking my disc for defects but it's just been sitting on the lubuntu loading splash screen for ages.
<phillw> x5ives: is that from the self test of the CD?
<x5ives> Yes.
<phillw> the spash screen is not the test screen...
<x5ives> I know, it hasn't even got to checking it yet.
<phillw> then you have not selected the test at boot.
<x5ives> I have.
<x5ives> When the CD loaded I selected to check it.
<phillw> re-boot, and then on the menu, use the self test. If that fails, you have a bad image.
<x5ives> I selected "Check disk for defects" after the CD loaded and choose my language, that's the one you mean right?
<phillw> x5ives: yup, is that reporting an error?
<x5ives> Nope, It's just sitting on the loading splash screen.
<x5ives> I haven't rebooted it though.
<phillw> then the CD burn has failed. If the CD cannot self check, it is corrupted.
<x5ives> I'll try, but I don't see how it's going to make a difference.
#lubuntu 2013-08-13
<x5ives> I did check the md5sum before hand in ubuntu.
<phillw> x5ives: Check MD5SUM for the downloaded ISO - You will need to compare your MD5SUM with Ubuntu Hashes.
<phillw> that is okay?
<x5ives> Yes, that's what I meant sorry.. I guess the burn did fail.
<x5ives> Should I try burning at a slower speed?
<phillw> x5ives: the most common reason for that is burning to fast... try 4X (or as low as you can do). burning an ISO is not the same as burning a music CD
<x5ives> I just selected the try lubuntu option and it works fine. You sure the disc is corrupted?
<phillw> run the self check on the CD... if it hangs... the CD is a coaster.
<x5ives> I did, and I told you it does hang, but the try lubuntu option works fine.
<phillw> x5ives: okies, let me try me this a different approach... try lubuntu is a menu... the data it needs is buried further within. The areas it is buried in are the areas that the self test checks out.
<phillw> x5ives: you asked why the system was hanging? I have told you why... if the self test fails, you cannot install. It's that simple :)
<darkxst> x5ives, try burn another CD, you can't install from broken CD!
<phillw> x5ives: at the slowest speed you can...
<x5ives> That's weird, there are 9 burning speed options, the first one is 'Maximum speed', the other 8 are all '423.4x (CD)'.
<x5ives> This is in ubuntu.
<x5ives> 12.10
<phillw> x5ives: that is a bug we know of.... get a CD-RW, it will force it to burn at a slow speed and will also be reusable about 100 times.
<x5ives> It is a CD-RW.
<phillw> x5ives: what burn tool are you using?
<x5ives> Wait a sec, it says it's a CD-RW in the burn window but not in the flile browser.
<x5ives> It says it's just a CD-R in the file browser.
<phillw> x5ives: which burn tool are you using? <echo, echo>
<x5ives> Not sure what the burn tool is called. I'm fairly certain it's the default ubuntu one, I was just following the guide off help.ubuntu.com. I just write click on the iso and select 'Write to disc...'.
<x5ives> This one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<phillw> x5ives: there are several tools... which are you using from that list?
<x5ives> 'Burning from Ubuntu' section.
<x5ives> It doesn't say what the burn tool is called.
<phillw> x5ives: it does clearly tell you which to use...
<x5ives> ...Where?
<phillw> are you on ubuntu / windows / mac?
<x5ives> Ubuntu, I told you.
<phillw> So, when you start the application, click on the help button and tell me what you are using?
<x5ives> I think it is a CD-R though because I put the old disc in and it didn't seem to let me burn over it.
<x5ives> Ok.
<phillw> Well, you cannot re-burn a CD-R....
<x5ives> I know.
<x5ives> It doesn't seem to have a help button.
<phillw> an Info button?
<phillw> I cannot help you until you find out what application you are using.
<x5ives> Nope, have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Burning_from_Ubuntu the images show the same burn tool I'm using.
<phillw> x5ives: read the below....
<phillw> The procedure may differ slightly depending on which version of Ubuntu you are using
<phillw> So, I still need to know what you are using.
<myhrlin> hi, I'm trying to open a program to X via ssh.  It used to be on certain systems I could simply DISPLAY=:0.0; firefox; or something
<x5ives> 12.10, as I said.
<myhrlin> but now it's not working
<myhrlin> would someone know how to accomplish this
<x5ives> How do I find out what I'm using?
<phillw> myhrlin: I'd ask on #ubuntu-server about that
<phillw> x5ives: the GUI you are using is clearly explained in the menu bar. Simply state that.
<x5ives> 'Write to Disc'
<darkxst> myhrlin, you are using `ssh -X`?
<phillw> the window does not. As I'm out of ideas, head over to #ubuntu-beginners as what you are talking about does not have any link to lubuntu. I've let them know you will be arriving.
<phillw> x5ives:  ^^
<x5ives> Okies.
<TannedVampire> hello
<TannedVampire> yoohoo
<TannedVampire> anybody?
<TannedVampire> anyone
<TannedVampire> i'm here?
<wxl> nope, just us echoes.
<TannedVampire> oh
<TannedVampire> I was expecting anyone
<Guest9065> is it possible to include all the printer drivers in the Lubuntu release just like what Linux Mint does? it makes life easier
<wxl> anyone: There was no such nickname
<wxl> Guest9065: possible, yes. going to happen, no.
<Guest9065> the LXDE version of Mint was just plug and play, it had a lot of good features to increase ease of productivity
<Guest9065> wxl, why not?
<TannedVampire> I have a peppermint os and #peppermint is too sparse.
<Guest9065> don't get peppermint, stick with Lubuntu
<wxl> Guest9065: given the primary goal of the distribution is to make a lightweight distribution, it doesn't make a lot of sense.
<TannedVampire> Eclipse suddenly dissappeared from peppermint.  Does anyone have this kind of problem?
<TannedVampire> oh okay
<Guest9065> wxl, having those drivers does not increase memory or CPU resources, etc
<wxl> TannedVampire: this is #lubuntu, not #peppermint. lubuntu doesn't come with eclipse. can't help you.
<wxl> Guest9065: nope, but it does increase the size of the distribution, or am i missing something?
<Guest9065> 1TB HDD have more than enough space, even 40GB
<wxl> Guest9065: there's a very simple solution. take lubuntu and make your own distro out of it.
<Guest9065> yeah, i hope Mint, releases a new version of LXDE
<Guest9065> if people really jsut wanted lightweight, they would use Bodhi Linux or something, or Ubuntu with no WE or DE
<Guest9065> the reality is the OS is a tool to help you do things  easier resulting in greater productivity
<TannedVampire> wxl: i was aware that this is lubuntu.  I have no choice but to come there for troubleshooting peppermint.  Maybe someone might have similar expereince with  disappearing applications.  If not, I'll try lubuntu
<wxl> Guest9065: i'm not about to argue with you about the benefits of this thing or that think, but lubuntu's in the top 20 on distrowatch, so someone is using it.
<Guest9065> yeah, i am
 * ianorlin is using it
<wxl> TannedVampire: i have never had a disappearing application on any version of unix/linux in the 20+ years i've used it, so i'm frankly kind of baffled. maybe you autoremoved it or something. i'm not sure how peppermint works but you can look in /var/log for anything related to apt and review what happened
<Guest9065> wxl, do you even use Lubuntu?
<wxl> Guest9065: no, i use peppermint and mint
<wxl> </sarcasm>
<wxl> Guest9065: read the 2nd paragraph here with emphasis on "low-spec." that suggests that for every user hard drive space isn't necessarily plentiful.
<wxl> oops forgot the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu
<Guest9065> wxl, you are over-exaggerating the space needed to just include printer drivers with lubuntu, LXDE Mint was able to include all printer drivers easily making printers plug and play, as a modern OS should be
<wxl> Guest9065: i'm not over-exaggerating. i'd have no problem installing them (if i wanted them all) but it's inconsistent with the goals of the project.
<Guest9065> what is the goal exactly
<wxl> read the link, mate
<Guest9065> just lightweight?
<Guest9065> wxl, then why are you not arguing for Lubuntu to use the lightweight web browser Midori instead of FireFox?
<wxl> Guest9065: browsers have been a very contentious point of argument the past several years in the lubuntu camp. i actually argued for xombrero.
<Unit193> Guest9065: Just because it's lightweight doesn't mean it should be added.  midori still has many render errors as well as crashing issues.
<Guest9065> then clearly, the goal is simple not to just be lightweight, but also usability
<wxl> usable in light of lightweight. i'd also say necessary might be an important condition. many people don't print.
<Guest9065> many people don't use spreadsheets, thus why include gnumeric?
<wxl> Guest9065: good point! but there's certainly no reason to include libreoffice, is there?
<wxl> you have the capacity to install printer drivers, so what else do you need?
<Guest9065> no, i don't
<wxl> i installed printer drivers without any problem, so perhaps therein lies your problem
<Guest9065> the average person has trouble installing drivers on Windows, and you expect them to easily install them in linux?
<wxl> Guest9065: there's plenty of things in lubuntu that aren't easy. try adding fonts sometime.
<wxl> Guest9065: so i take it you need help installing the drivers, then?
<Guest9065> not, right now because i decided not to install Lubuntu on the computer, especially since support of current releases are only 9 months, which seem like a random number
<Guest9065> i'll wait for the LTS release
<wxl> we'll be here
<Guest9065> do you know why they choose 9 months support only? instead of like a full 1 year? or even just 6 months to be in line with releases?
<Guest9065> i don't know many people who would go through the trouble of installing an OS with only 9 months support
<Unit193> 9 is to give you time to update to the next one, dropping the same month as the next release is a little crappy.
<wxl> Guest9065: the more i listen to your convinctions, the more it sounds like you need to make your own distro!
<Guest9065> Unit193, if the new release of Lubuntu is next month, but i need an OS right now thus install the Current version, it will only be supported for 3 months
<Guest9065> a release should be at least 1 Full Year
<Unit193> I think we're done with this topic, Lubuntu follows in line with the Ubuntu support timeframe and release date, if you don't like it you can take it up with the release team.  It's been hashed out quite a bit, and this is what they came up with.  Also, you are not forced to use Lubuntu, you can use (or make) something more fitting to yourself.
<Guest9065> let's hope Lubuntu manages itself better, a lot of distros have come and gone, along with large powerful corporations because of bad management decisions
<leszek> hi
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> is this the right channel for suggestions of pcmanfm?
<PR_> hello is it safe to remove pcmanfm via synaptic from a fresh Lubuntu install (I want to use Nautilus as it handles Win network better)?
<PR_> or will it upset the whole system?
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> i dont want to uninstall it
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> i have suggestions for it
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> oh you just joined PR_
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> sorry
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> i my self would install nautilus and then remove pcmanfm
<PR_> I installed Nautilus and it works with my network of win machines (pcmanfm doesn't) so i'll try removing pcmanfm now
<PR_> hmmm synaptic says will remove lubuntu-core default-session etc..... sounds scarey
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> hold up
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> thats not good
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> that removes the whole session
<PR_> googled it...ubuntu forum says remove from a different DE or other terminal
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> maybe oh
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> oh thought you only had one de
<PR_> worried about breaking it though.... maybe leave it and set nautilsu as default file manager somehow?
<PR_> *nautilus even
<PR_> Oh, I *do* only have one DE
<PR_> trying to set Nautilus as default: 'open with' on a desktop folder icon and choosing Nautilus as default for this type of item doesn't work
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> that might break the whole computer
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> maybe download the whole gnome desktop?
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> gnome-core
<PR_> computer is a bit old for that stuff lol. maybe theres a fix for pcmanfm? it's ok in other regards...
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> huh
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> gnome is slow on my computer too
<PR_> thanks for the help...
<leszek> hi
<lubuntunoob> Hello, everyone.
<Noskcaj> hello lubuntunoob
#lubuntu 2013-08-14
<lubuntunoob> If I wanted to download OpenOffice or something like that, I wouldn't be prohibited from do so, would I?
<James_Epp> Where on earth is the control panel?
<holstein> James_Epp: for?
<James_Epp> holstein: Everything in general.
<holstein> James_Epp: try and be more specific..
<Unit193> Generally, in System or Preferences.
<James_Epp> ....In every distro I know of there is at least a main control panel/center with all the rest of the options as submenus. I have heard of a "lubuntu-control-center" but an apt-get -y install lubuntu-control-center returns that the package cannot be found. http://www.lirui.name/upload/217.LubuntuControlCenter_001.jpeg
<holstein> !info lubuntu-control-center
<ubottu> Package lubuntu-control-center does not exist in raring
<holstein> James_Epp: must be named something else
<James_Epp> I'm running 12.04
<holstein> James_Epp: prefrences should be generally what you are looking or
<holstein> for*
<wxl> http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-screencast-lubuntu-control-center
<wxl> ↑ read the comments for full details
<wxl> suffice it to say it's not standard
<wxl> it doesn't do anything you can't already do
<James_Epp> I am really just looking for something so that I can edit startup applicaitons
<James_Epp> applications*
<James_Epp> wxl: Added the ppa, still cannot install package.
<wxl> Start → Preferences → Desktop Session Settings → Automatically Started Applications
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> James_Epp: ppa's are not officially supported, thought, you are welcome to use them, and seek support from the manufacturers
<James_Epp> Does anyone know of the package used in ubuntu that controls startup applications?
<wxl> …and just so you know all of the applications listed there are defined in /etc/xdg/autostart
<wxl> James_Epp: follow the path i gave you above
<James_Epp> wxl: Didn't see that one, thanks!
<wxl> the one that starts with "Start"
<James_Epp> wxl: One problem.....no "add" button
<wxl> so what do you want to add?
<James_Epp> es
<James_Epp> yes*
<wxl> you want to add "yes?"
<James_Epp> sorry, I thought you were asking if I want to add something *late at night*
<wxl> you want your computer to start playng the band Yes when it starts up? :)
<James_Epp> just a virtualbox --start-vm=vm thing
<James_Epp> Should I just add a bash script to /etc/xdg/autostart ?
<wxl> James_Epp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<Unit193> Or add it to crontab.
<wxl> long story short: make a .desktop file and put it in your local autostart
<James_Epp> My god......I truly thank you for all of the support, but this machine is to be headless, and I'm getting a sour taste so far. Perhaps I'll just still to the xfce variant.
<wxl> it really doesn't take that much, but you're welcome to do what you wish
<Unit193> Headless, Xfce.  Doesn't make sense.
<wxl> :)
<James_Epp> Unit193: Want me to explain the utility?
<James_Epp> and by that, i mean....my project?
<holstein> i would put a delay on it
<wxl> let me guess: vrdp.
<James_Epp> N0pe.
<wxl> prolly take longer to explain then to set up your autostart
<James_Epp> yup :)
<wxl> so go get to work silly
 * James_Epp goes to bed instead
<James_Epp> Thanks again, guys!
<wxl> have fun
<Unit193> @reboot vboxmanage --startvm bob
<gdi2k> hi, I'm using a minimal install of ubuntu to run openbox. I use lxappearance to change themes etc. but it seems broken. does anyone know exactly which files lxappearance is touching so I can delete them all and start from scratch?
<gdi2k> (if I create a new user, lxappearance does its job correctly, so it must be something in my home dir causing the issues)
<leszek> hi
<Frank81> hi frinds
<Frank81> i have a big problem since 13.04 firefox ist the standart browser and i realy need to change that coz there is something wrong when using mozilla thunderbid and i wanna open a link it simply opens new firefox window that is empty
<Frank81> so i whant chromium back but when i do sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser and choose chromium it has no result
<Frank81> Firefox ist still standart what can i do
<new-user> on repositories the repos with "(source code)" what does it mean?
<new-user> what is it?
<new-user> help please?
<utusan> how can I set SSID in the Network Manager applet in the panel?  It only asks for enc key but you need SSID to connect.
<holstein> utusan: add a connetion manually..
<utusan> holstein: thanks but where?  I'd expect to do in NetwMgr but right/left click won't show any.  It only show repair/disable?
<holstein> utusan: i have "connect to hidden wifi network" in the menu.. maybe i have customized the manager i am using wth LXDE...
<utusan> holstein: hmm, sorry but not good for end-user
<utusan> holstein: also there is an edit on the add/remove panel dialog but not for NetMgr
<utusan> holstein: I can add in interfaces but I don't want to bec I'd like it un-managed for kubuntu
<holstein> utusan: when trying to connect to a hidden network, clicking on "connect to hidden network" is not good for the end user?
<holstein> utusan: oh, i see.. you have "special" requirements that make the defaults not comfortable for you
<utusan> holstein: I mean without is no good
<utusan> holstein: end-user should be able to fill that in w/o customization as you need SSID/Key to connect
<holstein> utusan: i can.. you should be able to as well..
<utusan> holstein: but NetMgr should be robust enough to tell me, uh uh, SSID is blank then I should ask.  Don't you think so?
<holstein> utusan: no.. and "robust" is not a goal of LXDE... "light" is
<holstein> utusan: feel free and file a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/Wishlist or /join the mailing lists and suggest.. or fork any/all of these...
<utusan> holstein: I won't argue but what good is 'light' if it doesn't work for most?  AFAIK wireless connection is one of the most important if not the One in this mobile trend.
<holstein> utusan: but, you *can* join a hidden network..
<Frank81>  hi frinds
<Frank81> i have a big problem since 13.04 firefox ist the standart browser and i realy need to change that coz there is something wrong when using mozilla thunderbid and i wanna open a link it simply opens new firefox window that is empty
<Frank81>  so i whant chromium back but when i do sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser and choose chromium it has no result
<Frank81>  Firefox ist still standart what can i do
<n-iCe> hello guys!
<Frank81> hello n-iCe
<n-iCe> how are you
<Frank81> i am not so good at present the new 13.04 Broke my Email Productivity :(
<n-iCe> :(
<Frank81> they replaced Chromium with firefox and i cant switch it back with sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser and choose chromium it has no result still firefox is standart :(
<Frank81> but else all other is ok
<wxl> Frank81: is the problem only when you click links in thunderbird?
<Frank81> wxl nope its general
<wxl> Frank81: cuz i do know thunderbird has its own preferences
<Frank81> i created .html document and it is assigned to firefox too
<Frank81> wxl i was trying in own preferenzes of thunderbird i found nothing
<wxl> Frank81: i'm not in front of a lubuntu right now but there's also a preferred applications in preferences if i remember correctly
<Frank81> and tryed even to overwrite with editn .js file in tb profil to change that but it don't applys
<Unit193> Check in ~/.local/share/ too.
<wxl> Frank81: in thunderbird → preferences → attachments → incoming, set http and https to use chromium-browser
<wxl> hopefully, too, when you say chromium, you mean chromium-browser
<Frank81> wxl there i can't add anything in my TB version
<wxl> they should already be there
<Frank81> 4 content types are supplyed and this are standart files like zip and so on
<Frank81> nope no protocols and can't add any
<Frank81> Unit193: what is in ~/.local/share/applications ?
<Frank81> are that the standart apps?
<Frank81> coz there is a firefox.desktop file
<Unit193> ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list I think was what I may have been thinking.
<wxl> Frank81: this may help with thunderbird if the more general approach doesn't do it http://kb.mozillazine.org/Actions_for_attachment_file_types
<wxl> you know there is an obvious solution: get rid of firefox :)
<Unit193> Yep.
<Frank81> hmmmm but i do a lot of web dev
<Frank81> i need it for many good stuff
<Frank81> but not for my normal browsing needs since its not able to open whats send to it
<Frank81> maybe i should try a new mail client
<Frank81> ah but thats not a good solution too
<Frank81> there must be a way to intercept that stuff and force chromium to handle links
<Frank81> i cant belive it
<ianorlin> what?
<Frank81> i searched trought the normal menu for system tools
<ianorlin> what tool specifically are oyu looking for
<Frank81> i found a one that was working :D
<Frank81> libfm-pref-app
<Frank81> did work now he accepts chromium ^^
<Frank81> a wounder happend
<Frank81> i can now click links again yaaaaa :D thats a time saver ^^
 * wxl waves to Kamilion 
<wxl> oops wrong one :)
 * wxl waves to karen_ 
<karen_> hahahaha   o.k. so we're on Lubuntu Channel.
<karen_> Now, another question. So, In Xubuntu, I had Libre Office set up and in the Software I got a PDF new thing that helps it work better in Libre Office Writer, ummmm, now that I'm in Lubuntu, which I cleaned installed over Xubuntu yesterday, can I trust the PDF to work in Libre Office Writer that I just installed?
<ianorlin> pdf new thing?
<karen_> ya, when I was in Xubuntu, I went to the Software Center, and downloaded some sort of PDF extra thing that made sure it worked in Libre Office Writer. I really don't know anything about that. Do you?
<ianorlin> do you know the package name?
<ianorlin> IF it was in the repositories you can still install it
<Unit193> libreoffice-pdfimport ?
<karen_> no,   something about PDF, sorry.   I just want PDF to work in my Libre Office writer.  What is Libreoffice-pdfimport?
<karen_> Is anyone on this channel?
<karen_> I accidentally erased my time and date from my bottom panel when I was setting up Lubuntu yesterday. I do I get it back?
<ianorlin> right clicking on the panel add remove panel options
<karen_> o.k. and then what?
<ianorlin> add remove panel options
<ianorlin> click add
<ianorlin> choose digital clock
<karen_> o.k.   hang on. I'm going to try it.
<karen_> Got it, but I would like to have date and regular time, not digital. How do I do that?
<ianorlin> right click on the clock and select date and time
<karen_> it has only "digital clock settings".
<karen_> I guess you put some sort of command in the space for the settings it looks like.
<karen_> o.k. how do you set time and date with digital clock settings?
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CustomizingTheClock
<karen_> k  thanks
<karen_> Yeah! It worked!
<MraMaria> hi. is "sudo apt-get install build-essential" needed to install lubuntu minimal?
<Unit193> If you want to compile something, that's generally a handy thing to have, but not for Lubuntu minimal.
<MraMaria> ... because hi. i've installed Ubuntu13.04-64-mini, advanced mode, ubuntu basic server ...  lubuntu minimal
<MraMaria> hi/I
<Guest26230> hi, so I had some help from you guys in changing the digital clock to what I wanted, date and regular time. But, now every time I turn the computer back on, the digital army time comes on in front of my chosen date and time. How can I get rid of the digital army time?
<Guest26230> in Lubuntu
<holstein> Guest26230: i think its just a 24 hour clock
<holstein> Guest26230: are you talking about in the panel?
<holstein> youy can "get rid of it" by removing
<holstein> if you want to change it to a 12 hour clock, thats different.. which do you want?
<Guest26230> Well, I was sent to a site in Lubuntu where I cut and pasted the day, date, year, and time into the digital clock box. But, the digital 24 hr thing comes in front of all that when I turn the computer back on.
<holstein> https://help.gnome.org/users/gthumb/unstable/gthumb-date-formats.html.en is what i reference, though im sure there are others
<Guest26230> o.k. thanks
<Unit193> Sounds like two applets.
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/strftime
<holstein> %l:%M is what i use.. and i agree, it sounds like you have an extra applet
<Guest26230> ya I think so
<guest-5rh9g7> guys, I somehow messed up my screen after I log in with my user name. When I log in as guest, is the screen I had wanted for my user name, but I messed up somehow. The normal things at the bottom panel that Lubuntu came with aren't there for the screen after my log in name.
<guest-5rh9g7> Sorry, does that make sense?
<holstein> guest-5rh9g7: not really.. but let me suggest, you can remove the .config files in your /home if you want it to be as default
<guest-5rh9g7> how do you do that?
<holstein> guest-5rh9g7: remove the config files?
<holstein> you remove them.. open them with a filemanager, or however you are comfortable and remove or rename them
<guest-5rh9g7> ya   how do I get the default screen to come up after I sign in as user. It's normal when I sign in as guest.
<holstein> guest-5rh9g7: one way to accopmlish this "reset" is by removing the confg files in the users home
<holstein> in ~/.confg and other .hidden folders
<guest-5rh9g7> I really am not Linux user smart here. Umm  in the terminal?
<holstein> guest-5rh9g7: in literally whatever place you like to edit files
<holstein> guest-5rh9g7: a file manager is what i would use
<holstein> if i had issues with permission, i would load up a live CD and do it
<guest-5rh9g7> I just clean installed this Linux over Xubuntu yesterday. dang  I already have it screwed up.
<guest-5rh9g7> So, you would go into file manager and then what?
#lubuntu 2013-08-15
<jefeti> hi there, need help please... I installed lubuntu on an old Toshiba Satellite 1400 laptop
<jefeti> I always get black screen on boot...
<Unit193> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Unit193> Tried that?
<jefeti> yes i tried that without results...
<jefeti> I also tried acpi=off
<jefeti> no dice
<Unit193> Tried removing   quiet splash   to see what's going on?
<jefeti> I can't access command line with Alt+F1
<Unit193> Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<jefeti> yeah, that one
<jefeti> no luck
<jefeti> it blinks the lubuntu logo then shuts the screen off
<jefeti> I even tried installig lubuntu with an alternate installer...
<jefeti> anyone... any ideas?
<Unit193> Tried any other distros?
<jefeti> yes... xubuntu and ubuntu...
<jefeti> same dilema
<jefeti> and I'm also using LTS versions
<Unit193> There is no LTS of Lubuntu, but I'd see if knoppix or puppy work in live, to check for differences.
<jefeti> It works fine with puppy
<jefeti> haven't tried with knoppix though
 * SonikkuAmerica never used Knoppix, but did use DSL at one time...
<alucardpotato> so i have ubuntu 13.04 currently installed. to use lubuntu do i have to do the iso thing?  or can i add lubuntu or... LXDE to my splash?  like i do with cinnamon?
<Unit193> Best way is of course a fresh, clean install, but there are others of course.
<Unit193> !purelubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<alucardpotato> hmm okay,  thanks, will " sudo apt-get install lxde"  give me the latest version?
<Unit193> lubuntu-desktop, actually.
<alucardpotato> ahhhh i see, and will this "sham lubuntu"  have the benefits i want?   so after i select at the splash, will it really be lubuntu?  and doing all the power saving good stuff, or no...  hence the "pure lubuntu"  extravaganza?
<alucardpotato> or.. half + half
<Unit193> Well, you may still have all the left over gnome daemons running, but the DE itself will be "better" I'd say.
<alucardpotato> yeah i'm not doing anything intensive, plus it's a 4GB ram laptop.  all i'm gonna be doing is C in vim...  but i like the idea of lubuntu...  i may install the next LTS... or does lubuntu not have lts?
<Unit193> It doesn't, but 14.04 may be the first.
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: I'm increasingly hearing it will be the first. What might the holdup be?
<Unit193> Lack of devs, pretty much.
<JohnnyL> Hi, I was wondering. I have two machines. One with Lubuntu (it's not networked). I also have a flash drive. Where do I download gcc and all of it's dependencies?
<Unit193> build-essential?
<Unit193> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<JohnnyL> Unit193: perfect thanks Unit193!
<Unit193> Also note apt-offline
<Unit193> Sure.
<JohnnyL> bizarre.
<JohnnyL> usb no longer flashes, and no cp file copy statuses.
<JohnnyL> wow that fucked up my entire configuration.
<JohnnyL> now it's asking for glib at every corner.
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<JohnnyL> fuck
<HElephant> Hi, could someone help me install Lubuntu on my old Compaq Armada M500?
<holstein> HElephant: i had one of those way back.. just download the lubuntu 13.04 iso and try it live, and go from there
<HElephant> All right. I'll try it as soon as my Ubuntu 12.04.1 install finishes since that seem to work. I would rather have Lubuntu though.
<holstein> HElephant: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<HElephant> I know.
<holstein> HElephant: you can install lxde into that 12.04 install
<HElephant> I am going to use i3.
<holstein> HElephant: i dont think you do, or you wouldnt say "im installing ubuntu, but id rather have lubuntu"
<holstein> HElephant: use what you like.. you can install i3 into 12.04
<HElephant> I know Lubuntu is Ubuntu based and a lot more lightweight. That's why I'd prefer Lubuntu on my M500.
<holstein> HElephant: its not "ubuntu based".. its literally ubuntu... the same sources.. and an official version of ubuntu
<HElephant> If it's Ubuntu, how can it be so much more lightweight then?
<holstein> HElephant: it uses LXDE instead of unity..
<holstein> HElephant: and other customizations based on the same sources
<HElephant> So it will be even more lightweight if I use i3?
<holstein> HElephant: nothing makes your machine any faster
<holstein> HElephant: you can just literally use less stuff, and free up system resources. at a cost
<HElephant> holstein, Which will be the most lightweight if I use i3 on both distros then? Lubuntu or Ubuntu?
<HElephant> ... since you said Lubuntu has some customizations to it.
<holstein> HElephant: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> HElephant: so, you can literally make the same thing from both bases
<holstein> HElephant: assuming you add/remove the same packages the end result will be identical
<HElephant> All right, but what are those customizations?
<holstein> HElephant: many things.. the biggest of which is the desktop... as i said, lxde instead of unity
<holstein> HElephant: the filemanager.. no pulseaudio in lubuntu.. and others
<HElephant> Ah okay!
<HElephant> holstein, I successfully installed Ubuntu 12.04.1
<HElephant> holstein, is there any package I should NOT upgrade due to compability issues?
<avis> does medibuntu still work ?  last time i tried to use it would not connect to the server ?
<Unit193> Works for me™  When did you last try it?
<karen_> Hi, I want to check a wireless mouse on my computer with Lubuntu. It doesn't seem to work on my Windows Vista computer. Can I do that without to much effort?
<ianorlin> not sure of drivers but it plugs into a usb right?
<karen_> I don't want to use it on Lubuntu just check it.   Ya a usb port.
<ianorlin> how do you check it works without running it?
<karen_> I guess it won't hurt to plug it in and try it, right?
<ianorlin> nope
<karen_> k
<karen_> Nope, I think the mouse is broken. Thanks anyway.
<ianorlin> does it need batteries in it?
<karen_> I put new batteries in it.  It's been dropped a few times.
<ianorlin> oh that will do it
<karen_> hahaha yep
<blinkdot> hey i have an problem, i'm trying to make an usb key bootable with lubuntu to install it on my hdd and all i can see is a blinking dot which never end
<blinkdot> i have the same issue since few months, i given up, but this time i want to solve it :/
<phillw> blinkdot: there have been reported issues with creating usb sticks. which method did you use and what version of lubuntu are you using?
<blinkdot> 13.04, and i have tried with Universal USB Installer, Lili LinuxLive USB Creator and unetbootin
<blinkdot> same thing happen with ubuntu
<blinkdot> i do not have other usb stick to try with
<blinkdot> it's more like a blinking dash, not dot
<phillw> blinkdot: always ensure that you check the ISO before trying to transfer it to  a usb stick. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CheckISO_CD#Check_the_iso_file
<blinkdot> md5 is ok
<Unit193> blinkdot: Tried nomodeset and all?
<blinkdot> no, i will try
<phillw> I've been told that the pendrive linux system gives good results and have also used LiLi myself (it's on version 2.4.0 now).
<Unit193> LiLi is pretty much the best tool, yeah.
<blinkdot> i dot not have any menu at all i can't not select nomodeset
<blinkdot> do*
<Unit193> F6, Esc, type  nomodeset
<Unit193> !nomodset
<Unit193> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<blinkdot> thx
<blinkdot> i'm on an eeepc
<Unit193> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC . The Ubuntu EeePC Channel is #ubuntu-eeepc , main EeePC discussion in #eeepc
<blinkdot> f6 and esc doing nothing, still a blinking dash. i will look at eeepc docs and the PLoP Boot Manager thanks
<Unit193> Plop, woo!
 * ianorlin uses plop everytime he boots this desktop
<Unit193> ianorlin: Oh?  Rather than grub?  What do you think?
<ianorlin> both as I need it to get usb boot on an external hard drive
<ianorlin> as the internal one broke
<ianorlin> I use plop to launch grub on the usb external hard drive
<ianorlin> as no usb boot in bios
<blinkdot> wow http://makegadgetswork.blogspot.fr/2012/02/how-to-boot-from-usb-when-bios-does-not.html#more there too much steps to make it working
<blinkdot> i give up, thanks anyways guys
<Unit193> Hah, nice.  Too bad it's not a bigger external or you could just take it out of the enclosure.
<ianorlin> It is out of the enclosure
<ianorlin> I have disabled the old one but haven't taken it out
<blinkdot> i hope it get fixed in the next year so i can install ubuntu on my netbook, cya
<ianorlin> Is there any way to reorder th right click options on lxterminal so the close this tab is not at the bottom?
<Unit193> I don't personally know, use xfce4-terminal because last I knew you couldn't unbind a key in lxterminal.
<ianorlin> I keep right clicking and it ends up closing my weechat connection
<Unit193> Use screen?
<ianorlin> screen?
#lubuntu 2013-08-16
<ReggieMan> Does the top-left arrow symbol on a file icon mean it's a shortcut, a bit like in Windows? If so, how do I find where it leads?
<SonikkuAmerica> You can check the target in the Properties dialog (accessible from the right-click menu in PCManFM or from the desktop)
<ReggieMan> Thanks, don't know how I didn't see that/
<ReggieMan> I opened a file in Leafpad, and now Leafpad's stuck on the contect menu of every file of the same type. How do I remove it?
<SonikkuAmerica> ReggieMan: Do you know its extension?
<ReggieMan> Doesn't have an extension, but properties says it's an executable.
<dibcrackers> hello!! how to down printer port 631/tcp?
<dibcrackers> unistall o disable  daemon cups?
<holstein> dibcrackers: how to down printer?
<ReggieMan> dibcrackers: Could you be more clear?
<holstein> ReggieMan: you have set leafpad as the default application for that type of file
<Unit193> Could check for leafpad in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<ReggieMan> No, but it's listen above 'Open With...'.
<ReggieMan> Unit193: It's there!
<dibcrackers> ReggieMan when autosstart system the port 631 is open but init cups,(printer server service)
<holstein> dibcrackers: what are you trying to do?
<dibcrackers> dont open 631 port autostart!
<ReggieMan> dibcrackers: I don't think I can help you, it just didn't seem clear, even to people who may be able to help you.
<holstein> !firewall | dibcrackers
<ubottu> dibcrackers: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Unit193> holstein: Default is to bind to 127.0.0.1, so not that type of issue.
<holstein> dibcrackers: block or close what port you like.. or remove what service or services you dont want
<ReggieMan> Unit193: Thankyou!
<Unit193> Sure.
<dibcrackers> ok thanks , but i want to disable only  the port ...
<Unit193> dibcrackers: I *think* it'd work to comment out Listen localhost:631 in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<holstein> it will make it not 'listen'.. if the port is "open", it'll still be open
<holstein> AFAIK..
<holstein> im just not following the goal.. but it seems like Unit193 is making headway :)
<dibcrackers> thzx Unit! edit de config..
<Unit193> holstein: To a very quick break, eyp! ;)
<imark> does anyone know if there will be a lubuntu lts introduced now the standard support cycle has been axed to 9 months?
<imark> if not I can foresee a lot of people bailing on lubuntu soon
<ReggieMan> I've somehow misaligned 'System Tools' from it's separators with 'Preferences' in the Menu while messing around with it to add an item. How can I fix this?
<ReggieMan> Deleting ~/.config/menus/ fixed it.
<karen_> Hi, I needed an office that had PDF in Lubuntu, so I got rid of Abiword and put in Libre Office. I had recently cleaned installed Lubuntu over Xubuntu. When I was using Xubuntu, I had downloaded from the software center libreoffice-pdfimport which lets you edit a pdf. What I want to know is if pdfimport lets you edit your own PDF that your sending off or what is that and is there a version of it for Lubuntu that I can put in Libre Offic
<karen_> e?
<karen_> I see there is MuPDF in Lubuntu Software that is a PDF viewer and editor, I believe you can edit in it too.
<karen_> but, I don't know how that works with my own PDF i would want to send off.
<karen_> To be honest, I've never sent a PDF before and feel a bit intimidated. So, need a little help.
<karen_> I don't think you can edit in PDF alone, right?
<lokote_jones> Does lubuntu support ATI-mobile video cards? I was using crunchbang but my laptop got SUPER hot due to non-existant support for ATI cards from an older era.
<wxl> lokote_jones: my experience that this is a problem with some old ATI-mobile cards due to the fact that many require UMS and the standard for THE LINUX KERNEL (note: NOT a Lubuntu problem per se) is to use KMS only
<wxl> naturally i'm generalizing based on a very specific experience so ymmv but it's probably applicable
<lokote_jones> Will I have the option to pick KMS mode for ATI Radeon HD 3200?
<lokote_jones> Or will I just do an install and my butt mileage will let me know if my laptop is super hot?
<wxl> well i don't have that card so hard to say
<lokote_jones> NP. It IS an older laptop but that was always the draw of linux to me. It worked with my older hardware. lol. If I am able to get it working in an acceptable manner does Lubuntu have a place I can give a status report on the hardware?
<wxl> well lspci will give you information, as will system profiler
<wxl> my old laptop has some old ATI junk in it and it uses the default driver which is not good at all. i have all sorts of problems with it. but i just deal with it. i'll get a new laptop eventually :)
<wxl> i could probably roll my own kernel to get around the problem but that's too much effort for an old piece of hardware
<lokote_jones> Cool. I just use it for keeping track of characters when I play dungeuns and dragons.
<lokote_jones> But I added a solid state drive and it has 2 gigs of ram so I can use it for office related stuff too.
<wxl> just run everything in console XD
<lokote_jones> I did in crunchbang. =) I even had a command line dice roller. haha
<lokote_jones> I used VIM for keeping notes and junk and the "roll" command for dice and I was GTG.
<wxl> there you go!
<lokote_jones> I was known as "The Uber Nerd" at the table. lol.
<wxl> hahahahah
<wxl> totally offtopic for lubuntu support, but here's a fun link you'll probably enjoy: http://io9.com/5958203/is-this-the-oldest-d20-on-earth
<lokote_jones> Ill check it out. Thanks =)
<wxl> oh! what laptop is this btw?
<lokote_jones> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834114801
<lokote_jones> That is the exact laptop
<lokote_jones> But I upgraded the HD with a solid state drive
<lokote_jones> Off topic - My best friend bought me a D20 made out of a meteor. It's in a display case and apparently very expensive so I never roll it. But it feels good to know I have a space rock that I can use for playing D20 Star Wars. hah
<wxl> XD
<wxl> yeah now i'm remembering
<wxl> i could use old drivers but it would require me to hold back all of x, which is, as i'm sure you can imagine, likely to lead to other problems
<wxl> here's a  bit of discussion on that subject http://askubuntu.com/questions/202979/ati-radeon-hd-3200-very-slow-performance
<phillw> you can swap your hardware info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware always handy yo have an entry there for if you have, say, grapics issues :)
<phillw> *graphics*
<lokote_jones> wxl: Thanks! I even wouldn't mind running a distrobution that was entirely CLI if I could find one that did VIM, wireless networking, and roll dice...
<lokote_jones> phillw: Thanks; Ill try to get morei nto the ubuntu docs.
<wxl> i found dead end after dead end to my probelm
<wxl> it's kind of a combination of amd sucking and the kernel development heading in a different direction
<lokote_jones> wxl: My only gripe with my laptop is that it uses that crummy ATI integrated thingy. I wish it was nvidia. That laptop would be perfect.
<wxl> welcome to the world of mobile lokote_jones :/
<lokote_jones> wxl: LOL. Thanks. hahaha.
<wxl> XD
<wxl> mine's a thinkpad and i love it frankly
<wxl> i could throw it against the ground and i'm quite convinced it would work fine afterwards
<wxl> but, just like you, integrated ATI :/
<lokote_jones> I wouldn't trust my laptop to any bumps. But I used it to play D&D at a renaisance faire once.... So it harrowed its most dangerous adventure yet just fine.
<wxl> XD
<lokote_jones> wxl: See you around. Will leave my system logged but I will be AFK for a while. Getting off work. Bye! =) Thanks for the help!
<wxl> have a good one lokote_jones !
<phillw> you'd have to look my graphics up on my link on that area. I guess I've just been lucky, only ever needed one 'non-free' GUI driver in over 20 laptops I've installed.
<wxl> phillw: lucky is a fair word for it
<wxl> it also depends on how ancient your hardware is XD
<phillw> latest machine is a PB win 7, I tend to stick to Acers for older kit :)
<Evropi1> hey all
<ianorlin> hello
<Evropi1> is there any easy way to switch between keyboard layouts
<Evropi1> a la KDE
<ianorlin> at the same time or change it once?
<Evropi1> change it with a keyboard shortcut, such as Alt+Shift
<Evropi1> is it possible without, say, pulling in Xfce?
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard
<Evropi1> thanks
<Evropi1> LXDE should really get around to sorting that out...
<Evropi1> anyway thank you very very much, bb
#lubuntu 2013-08-17
<phillw> ianorlin: as desktops are only supported for 9 months now, the devs are concentrating on getting a rock solid 13.10 release out and also concentrating upon the 1st LTS of lubuntu in 14.04. If you'd like to help out, head over to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities
<Guest23566> does anyone here have any issues when connecting an external monitor to a laptop?
<holstein> Guest23566: no
<holstein> Guest23566: well, with certain hardware, i dont even bother trying, but with hardware that has linux drivers, no problems
<Guest23566> so when you save the setting of having the external monitor being your single primary monitor you have not problems with the desktop background or openbox?
<holstein> Guest23566: nothing that i wasnt able to work around.. but i use arandr
<Guest23566> why arandr and not the default lubuntu tool?
<holstein> Guest23566: i use arandr on everything.. because it works for me, and in know it
<Guest23566> can you try to see if you have any problems when using the default lubuntu tool
<holstein> Guest23566: i have, and i dont
<holstein> Guest23566: what problems are you having?
<Guest23566> the background is a mix with lubuntu and openbox
<holstein> "a mix" ?
<Guest23566> yeah it is like the laptop monitor which is off is overlaid in the background on the external monitor
<Guest23566> i right right in some areas i get the regular lubuntu menu, and on other areas i get the standard openbox menu
<Guest23566> click*
<holstein> Guest23566: i have had "funky" stuff happen with lxde and openbos and dual head. but nothing i wasnt able to either deal with or fix
<holstein> Guest23566: you can set that setting in the bios... and reboot
<Guest23566> i think the problem is during start up dual monitors are working but my session settings are only for 1 external monitor
<holstein> Guest23566: have you tried configuring with arandr? or using the bios to disable the one you dont want to use? or test dual head support in something you are more familiar with (maybe xfce) to see if the driver support is "good"
<Guest23566> well if i use arandr, then the problem won't be fixed for everything else who just use the standard lubuntu configuration
<holstein> Guest23566: so, it works?
<holstein> Guest23566: lubuntu is likely not interested in adding a tool.. and we are assuming its "broken" for everyone else.. could be just your specific hardware case
<Guest23566> i rather not change settings in the bias because it becomes cumbersome since sometimes i go mobile and don't use the external monitor as my primary monitor
<Guest23566> i don't think it is a driver issue
<holstein> Guest23566: i dont know if it is, but neither of us has confirmed that
<Guest23566> intel integrated graphics seem to be well supported in linux
<Unit193> Mine isn't.
<holstein> yup.. i have on intel machine that is a pain.. worse than my via chip
<holstein> one*
<OnkelTem> hi
<OnkelTem> how to run install in text mode?
<OnkelTem> gui install just segfaults
<OnkelTem> hello?
<phillw> OnkelTem: use the alternate ISO
<OnkelTem> phillw: thanks. i wonder why this install isnt included into base iso
<phillw> OnkelTem: lubuntu are the only desktop team that now offer a specific alternate install ISO in order to keep things CD sized, they are two seperate ISO's
<cloneG> hello I am trying to run Wallch on lubuntu 12.04 but I cant
<cloneG> it installs flawlessly but image of the day and live earth images wont show
<cloneG> I am pretty annoyed for I am using the same program on another computer Ubuntu 12.04 64 bits and it works perfectly
<cloneG> the point is the wallch version under ubuntu 12.04 64bits its 3.5 and the one installed on lubuntu is 3.01 and both systems use the same repository!
<cloneG> and I followed same steps to install wallch in both systems
<cloneG> anyone?
<phillw> cloneG: from having a quick read, it is for gnome. I'm assuming it has dependencies that are in lubuntu?
<phillw> 3.01 is the latest stable for wallch
<cloneG> yeah I was suspecting the same thing because under /home/user/.config/
<cloneG> there are two wallch folders in the ubuntu system and only one in the lubuntu
<cloneG> wallch and wallch4 in ubuntu
<cloneG> and only walch and xfce4 under lubuntu
<phillw> cloneG: you can add the wallch 3+ ppa manually.
<cloneG> the point is that the wallch4 folder seems to hold the downloaded images from wikipedia that make live earth wallpaper work...
<cloneG> I told you the ppa is the same on both systems
<cloneG> I added them myself
<phillw> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wallch/3+ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wallch
<cloneG> exactly same path
<cloneG> yes
<cloneG> but under ubuntu works and not under lubuntu
<phillw> not sure why you're only getting the 'stable' 3.01.
<cloneG> different versions
<cloneG> I have  no idea that is why I came asking
<cloneG> this is lubuntu forum right?
<phillw> I'm just adding the ppa 3+ to my system
<cloneG> oh cool
<cloneG> its a cool program
<cloneG> I was trying to install it on a friends laptop
<cloneG> because I am happy with it on my pc
<phillw> give it a couple of mins to update eveything (I'm running saucy, so it will have a few updates to do!)
<cloneG> saucy?
<cloneG> whats that may I ask?
<phillw> the name of the 13.10 release, I'm a tester :)
<cloneG> oh
<cloneG> I like LTS versions
<cloneG> thats why I am keeping 12.04
<phillw> that will be 14.04, lubuntu's 1st LTS :)
<cloneG> when?
<cloneG> 2017?
<cloneG> I will be balder
<phillw> April 2014, saame time as the all the next suites of LTS's land.
<cloneG> wow
<cloneG> not that far
<phillw> lubuntu was too young to have an LTS in 12.04
<cloneG> also true for ubuntu ?¿
<phillw> yes, ubuntu 14.04 will also be a LTS
<phillw> each flavour decides if they are issuing 14.04 as LTS, or with standard 9 month support.
<cloneG> I thought 13.04 was going to be lts aswell
<cloneG> but not being I am staying on 12.04
<cloneG> I want to fill the system
<phillw> 13.04 is only a 9 month support, as does 13.10
<cloneG> tired of reinstalling things
<phillw> no need to re-install! Just do a dist upgrade
<cloneG> hmmmm
<phillw> but, if you're happy with 12.04, stickwith it!
<cloneG> what about all the repos?
<cloneG> they would become outdated
<phillw> 12.04.3 is due out 29th of this  month.
<phillw> the ubuntu based repos will be updated, ones you have added will not be affected
<cloneG> you see the point
<cloneG> many home programs I have
<cloneG> hey how 's that update going=?
<phillw> programmes you have installed are not affected when you do a dist upgrade... I'd be furious if they were!
<cloneG> did you get the wallch 3.5 on lubuntu?
<phillw> i got a couple of errors (usual), just re-running.
<cloneG> :-P
<phillw> 3g device is not the best for doing updates with :)
<cloneG> hey another amazing desktop program is liveWallpaper
<cloneG> but I dont think people running would like it
<phillw> I used to have the nasa pic of the day installed on my lubuntu system a few releases back, I liked it.
<phillw> I've got to install 49 GB of gnome libraries... this will take a few minutes!
<cloneG> livewallpaper is memory glutton
<phillw> lol 49 MB :D
<cloneG> noway
<cloneG> youre the only chatting soul in this chat
<cloneG> what is the other people doing?
<cloneG> picking their nose?
<phillw> it has installed wallch 3.0
<cloneG> you see!!!
<phillw> it is the weekend, they must have a life :)
<cloneG> blame on lubuntu
<phillw> how so? I got it from the ppa!
<cloneG> you tell me
<cloneG> I have no idea
<phillw> unless the ppa has not installed... let me check
<phillw> Couldn't open file /usr/share/gnome/gnome-version.xml for reading, assuming gnome version is 3.
<phillw> lubuntu does not have that file
<cloneG> oooh
<cloneG> so it wont work on lubuntu will it0ç
<cloneG> ?
<phillw> cloneG: fear not! https://bugs.launchpad.net/wallpaper-changer/+bug/1007222
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1007222 in Wallpaper Changer "Wallch does not work in Mint 13 MATE" [Undecided,Fix released]
<phillw> I'm jst reading the bug now - and the solution :D
<phillw> bbs... 30 minutes past dog feeding time, they're giving me that nagging look :)
<cloneG> hmmm
<cloneG> does that thread mean to install the latest version of the ppa
<cloneG> I already tried those bash lines
<phillw> https://launchpad.net/~wallch/+archive/3+
<phillw> has the latest raring version
<phillw> 3.59
<phillw> I'm trying a direct download of the .deb file.
<cloneG> hey how do you do that?
<phillw> and now it reports that I have version 4.0 :D Looks quite different!
<cloneG> If i click the  https://launchpad.net/~wallch/+archive/3+ link I go to a lost something page
<phillw> yup, so did I... then I got my detective head on :) Are you running the amd64 or i386 version of lubuntu?
<cloneG> i386
<cloneG> so you succeed didnt you?
<cloneG> is it working?
<phillw> this will download the i386 for you as a deb file https://launchpad.net/~wallch/+archive/3+/+files/wallch_3.59-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<cloneG> can you see the live earth wallpaper?
<phillw> yes it launched fine... no wall papers set up yet.
<phillw> once you have the .deb package, use GDebi to install it.
<cloneG> oookay
<cloneG> thanks alot
<phillw> it will warn that this is not the best way to install, but it worked fine for me (i grabbed the amd64 one as that is my system).
<cloneG> but still a bit confused..
<cloneG> why the deb dowload link was not working?
<cloneG> I got the deb file from your post
<phillw> 3.59 is only available for raring (13.04)
<cloneG> I mean the links in the launchpad bug thread
<phillw> it had to grab some extra bits, but GDebi looked after all of that.
<cloneG> they are pointing nowhere
<phillw> do you have a file on your desktop that starts wallch_3.59-ubuntu ?
<cloneG> installing now
<cloneG> in the meanwhile another bug this one directly related to lubuntu...
<phillw> you can contact the maintainer / file a bug - details are on the launchpad page :)
<cloneG> the unit dev/mapper/cryptswaper1 is not ready or present
<cloneG> what that might be related to?
<phillw> did you install an encrypted home?
<cloneG> it always appear on startup but waiting  just do
<cloneG> I mean you can normally login
<cloneG> uf
<cloneG> long ago
<cloneG> I dont remember
<cloneG> perhaps
<phillw> have a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1759174
<phillw> it is not a lubuntu issue, it affects all flavours.
<cloneG> libkeybinder0 unsatisfied dependency (installing the wallch deb you posted)
<cloneG> did you get to install that ubuntu 13.04 package on lubuntu12.04=
<cloneG> ?
<cloneG> oh no
<cloneG> youre running saucy
<cloneG> you told me
<cloneG> so how do I get out of this pit now?
<cloneG> do I need to find the missing dependencies'
<cloneG> ?
<cloneG> oh upgrading...of course
<cloneG> you see you spend more time obeying lubuntu requirements than using it
<phillw> from the lp page, it is avaialble for raring, I guess that is why it was not backported to 12.04... unmet dependencie.
<phillw> we manually over rode that by directly installing it.
<cloneG> ?
<cloneG> bash?
<phillw> the newer library files it needs must not be present in 12.04.
<cloneG> which are...
<cloneG> how do I tell which the newer library files are?
<phillw> cloneG: if you want 3.59 wallch, you need to be running Raring to meet what it needs.
<phillw> I've looked further into your cryptswap, from terminal issue:
<phillw> top
<phillw> and see if there is a swap area listed (near the top)
<cloneG> okay how do I upgrade pangolin?
<cloneG> I dont see the upgrade suggestion on update manager
<phillw> use the update manager in the menu is the easiest way.
<phillw> you must have told it to ignore the new releases :)
<cloneG> hmmmm
<phillw> use the terminal https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<cloneG> how do I make it understand I changed my mind
<phillw> (don't use the -d option!)
<phillw> uninstall wallch, then reinstall it. It will revert back to the one from the standard repo.
<phillw> so, either upgrade the version of lubuntu, or accept that in 12.04, you're on the older one... That is choice you must make.
<phillw> if you choose the upgrade
<phillw> then you will most likely have to do it twice... 12.04 --> 12.10 --> 13.04 The boffins are working on allowing people to skip versions when upgrading, but it is still expermintal; so I'd not recommend it at present.
<cloneG> no way
<cloneG> the do-release-upgrade finds no newer system versions
<cloneG> this is pulling my leg
<phillw> sudo do-release-upgrade
<cloneG> sudo lacking perhaps?¿
<cloneG> okay
<phillw> yup, that was from the server area, where they expect us to know :D
<SonikkuAmerica> ...Come again?
<phillw> if you ever issue
<phillw> a really_long-command with -lots of flags
<phillw> and then realise you need sudo, issue
<phillw> sudo !!
<phillw> and it will repeat the command with sudo at the start of it (I use it all the time!)
<OnkelTem> what window manager uses lubuntu?
<holstein> lxde uses openbox
<holstein> OnkelTem:
<cloneG> no sudo
<cloneG> its not working either
<cloneG> it says no new versions available
<OnkelTem> if i use expert mode, what should i install to get it holstein?
<ianorlin> expert mode?
<OnkelTem> alternate iso
<OnkelTem> istallation
<holstein> OnkelTem: you should only use expert mode, if you are an expert.. lxde or lubuntu-desktop will get you what you want
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: Ah. Good to know
<cloneG> and the system profiler and benchmark is positively telling me I am using a lubuntu 12.04
<OnkelTem> holstein: i am. thanks
<holstein> OnkelTem: you ware what? an expert? if you were an expert, you would know, or be able to find out about lxde..
<SonikkuAmerica> cloneG: Check software-properties-gtk
<SonikkuAmerica> cloneG: it might say "Long-term-support releases only"
<SonikkuAmerica> cloneG: Change it to "For any new version" and then issue the command again.
<OnkelTem> holstein: why if you just told me?
<OnkelTem> im an expert in questioning at least
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm inclined to believe that Lubuntu is 3 flavors in one: Lubuntu itself, Openboxbuntu, and whatever the "Nexus7" edition is. All selectable from within lightdm
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: with a mix of xcfe thrown in :D
<OnkelTem> Is lxde installed with lubuntu-desktop?
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: Ah yes. I make that point myself. LXDE depends on about 30% of XFCE just to run. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> (Although I must wonder what the Qt port uses)
<holstein> OnkelTem: lubuntu *uses* lxde
<cloneG> SonikkuAmerica found it thanks
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<SonikkuAmerica> *instead of Unity
<OnkelTem> holstein: i see. nice.
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: there is no point re-inventing the wheel :) that is why as QA testers, we will happily test any flavour, we all use bits from eachother :D
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep! In fact, in the near future, I plan on running the "Big 5" flavors of Ubuntu from (almost) the same hard disk (different partitions)
<SonikkuAmerica> Ubuntu, Ubuntu GNOME, Kubuntu, Xubuntu and Lubuntu
<OnkelTem> holstein: actually i was unable to install Lubuntu from base iso - installation was crashing at disks detection. Thats why I had to use alternate and expert mode
<phillw> xubuntu test case writer wrote up the gnumeric and abiword test cases, I will be amending the test case to include a test for multiple pages as requested by one of the lubuntu testers, that test case will have those extras autmatically appear for the xubuntu package testers :)
<holstein> OnkelTem: "chose".... you chose to..
<OnkelTem> i had no other alternatives :)
<ianorlin> hmm does alternate iso load usb drivers before selecting which disk to install to?
<OnkelTem> i was asking here is there a way to proceed in text mode, but was told i need alternate iso.
<SonikkuAmerica> ianorlin: Good q. Too bad the alternate iso is dying.
<SonikkuAmerica> OnkelTem: Does base iso == mini.iso?
<OnkelTem> base -- defalt -- desktop
<OnkelTem> i meant
 * ianorlin used graphical installer on this comp click try without installing to make sure it saw the usb external hard drive
<ianorlin> and plop doesn't support running two cd drivess
<OnkelTem> Actually its a bit criptic fot me - why netinst is not a part of desktop
<OnkelTem> What if i got and burned desktop iso and then suddenly something goes wrong as in my case?
<SonikkuAmerica> OnkelTem: Have you actually gone and *tried* the mini.iso?
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: the alternate iso will continue... rumours of its death are premature :)
<OnkelTem> SonikkuAmerica: Im not sure i understand what is mini. I downloaded the iso which was there by default. I think it is desktop iso.
<SonikkuAmerica> ... That's a new one.
<holstein> !mini | OnkelTem
<ubottu> OnkelTem: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SonikkuAmerica> The problem though with the mini.iso is it does not (yet, I hope) work with UEFI mode.
<SonikkuAmerica> I think, however, all that needs to be done is to stick the "efi" folder from the 64-bit Ubuntu images onto the 64-bit mini.iso and integrate it into the boot code.
<OnkelTem> holstein: now i found it on the dowload page. it goes after the icon "Standard PC" - the option I used.
<ianorlin> did you check md5 sums?
<OnkelTem> How much RAM does LXDE consume?
<holstein> OnkelTem: try it live... im running quite a few apps and im at 500mb's
<holstein> OnkelTem: LXDE is arguably one of, if not the most lightweight "normal" desktop like DE
<OnkelTem> Sorry for asking questions like those - I type from phone, sitting via SSH at my office PC from home lol
<holstein> OnkelTem: if LXDE's memory management is unaceptalbe to you, you are going to want to build from scratch
<OnkelTem> holstein: i tried lubuntu for the first time when i had 256mb
<OnkelTem> it was pretty slow but i loved its look
<holstein> OnkelTem: my point, again. LXDE is the lightest "ready to go" desktop.. and the lightest officially released on an official ubuntu version
<holstein> OnkelTem: you will want something like puppy linux on 256 of ram... or an older OS that is more of that "era"
<OnkelTem> good
<OnkelTem> but i've got 1gb!
 * ianorlin is using lubuntu on a 512 mb desktop
<OnkelTem> i bought it from a friend for 2 beers lol
<ianorlin> just can't open as much stuff at once as my 4 gb ram laptop that also runs lubuntu
<holstein> OnkelTem: you might wnat to test the hardware.. the hard drive.. not assume the hard drive issues you are having are with the installers
<OnkelTem> ianorlin: and still it is good idea to have light desktop. its always good idea :)
 * SonikkuAmerica is the hypocrite of the bunch, running Windows 8
<OnkelTem> To say truth I love Gnome3 either. But its too greedy for resourses. 4% on my 16gb pc
<OnkelTem> but it depends on used extensions
<OnkelTem> After installation I've got strange problem
<OnkelTem> apt-get upgrade segfaults
<OnkelTem> apt-get -f install segfaults
<OnkelTem> any ideas?
<ianorlin> does dist-upgrade?
<phillw> OnkelTem: "When a machine starts to misbehave like this, it can be a RAM chip gone bad, causing a few bits to flip. Given the symptoms, it's possible that some library files were corrupted when they were installed.Reboot and run a memory test. Let it run for at least one full pass (keep it running over lunch or overnight). If any of the RAM chips is faulty, change it immediately."
<OnkelTem> phillw: thanks. I've already replaced RAM as it was the first idea. But looks like its correct - maybe while installing the file was corrupted
<ianorlin> was the new ram working?
<phillw> OnkelTem: have a read of the thread at http://askubuntu.com/questions/269285/various-segfaults-in-syslog-firefox-apt-get-and-other-apps-broken - it covers correcting the corrupted files as well :)
<OnkelTem> phillw: I wonder is there a tool which just checks files checksums and updates those having wrong numbers
<phillw> OnkelTem: if you have your /home as seperate partition, I'd always suggest just doing a clean re-install. You have no idea as to how many files are corrupt. I'm not aware of any tool to do check the checksums and re-install just those.
<glassman_> lubuntu 12.04 running of a usb to a dell that is connected to a hp that is running a lazerprinter.  Hook up in ubuntu is ez, lubuntu i am stuck
<ianorlin> hp what computer or hp lazerprinter?
<thor_> Hi will lxqt-desktop be ready for test in 13.10
<phillw> glassman_: hp provide a simple one-stop tool for all their printers / scanners etc.
<phillw> hplib, I believe it is installed as default with ubuntu, but needs adding to lubuntu.
<phillw> thor_: I'm not sure on that, there is qt work going on but the devs are concentrating on 13.10 'standard',
<SonikkuAmerica> ... I assume 'standard' means GTK+ 2 then...?
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: yes, our devs are now involved with the razor-qt people for work on 14.04, there is some qt work avaialble in 13.10 (pcmanfm has an early version out in qt)
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: Ooh! I didn't realize that was the Qt y'all are working with.
<phillw> yeah, pooling resources :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Is it lighter-weight than messing with GTK+? (I would assume so)
<phillw> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/lubuntu-daily/+index?batch=75&memo=75&start=75 has pcmanfm in both gtk+3 and qt (the qt version is still stable beta).
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, I typically compare by speed. After all, Xubuntu may be big, but it's good-lookin'
<SonikkuAmerica> And runs about as fast
<phillw> they are still investigating, it is partially driven by ubuntu moving to Mir and leaving question marks over gtk development.
<phillw> Recently many things happen to LXDE.
<phillw> One of the most drastic changes is the migration to Qt.
<SonikkuAmerica> Is Wayland too big? :)
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: you'd need to get involved on lxde, I test what we are given :D
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: I wish I had more time. College and such
<ianorlin> why does hpsetup in the -i option try to print the testpage as root if you run sudo hpsetup
<phillw> we do keep people updated, a lot of the discussions are held on the lubuntu-quality mailing list, as it is the people on there who have the task of checking things out :)
<ianorlin> hp-setup
<phillw> ianorlin: hp-setup is not maintained by ubuntu.
<ianorlin> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: LOL - did you see smartboyhw's response to your request for a wiki maintainer?
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: I had several people respond.. ** note to self, email out who is now wiki TL :D **
<SonikkuAmerica> Of course. I lol'ed over what he wrote in partic
<phillw> ianorlin: have a look at http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<lubuntu-newbie> Hello.
<phillw> hi lubuntu-newbie
<phillw> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phillw> if you want a general chat, we also have #lubuntu-offtopic for non-support related conversations.
<lubuntu-newbie> Last night I created a liveUSB install with persistence.  This morning, I installed Firefox, but it didn't pop up in the "Internet" tab.  How do I find it?
<phillw> lubuntu-newbie: How large is your persistence area?
<lubuntu-newbie> ~3.7 GB
<phillw> hmm, should be large enough to install Ffox, how did you install it?
<lubuntu-newbie> Through Lubuntu Software Center.
<phillw> does LSC show it as being now installed?
<lubuntu-newbie> Yes, it does.
<phillw> hmm, odd... what version of lubuntu are you using?
<lubuntu-newbie> 13.04 i386
<lubuntu-newbie> Perhaps I should uninstall it and then try again.
<phillw> lubuntu-newbie: that is what I'm thinking as I read up on issues.... open a terminal session and issue:
<phillw> sudo apt-get purge firefox
<phillw> when that is done, issue:
<phillw> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Unit193> Why not apt-get --reinstall install firefox?
<phillw> Unit193: purge is a bit more aggressive :D
<lubuntu-newbie> I actually issued the command via LSC before you suggested using terminal.
<Unit193> I'm aware. :P
<phillw> that's why I suggested using it.... hopefully gets us a clean slate :)
<lubuntu-newbie> Ok, it's unpacking firefox.
<lubuntu-newbie> It has finished and the last line says "Please restart all running instances of firefox, or you will experience problems."
<phillw> lubuntu-newbie: reboot your machine, just to be safe :)
<lubuntu-newbie> Ok.  I'll be back in a moment.
<phillw> np
<lubuntu-newbie> Thanks!
<lubuntu-newbie> I do believe restarting was the issue.   That's something I'll need to remember for when I install something else.
<phillw> lubuntu-newbie: most times, logging off and back on will resolve issues, but as lubuntu is so blazingly fast on a re-start it hardly makes sense :D
<lubuntu-newbie> Yeah.
<lubuntu-newbie> Hm..
<phillw> as of 13.10 Ffox will be the default browser.
<lubuntu-newbie> Ok.
#lubuntu 2013-08-18
<OnkelTem> I have no Sound Preferences. How to install it?
<OnkelTem> I don't understand how volume control works. I see gray speaker icon in the tray, and when I right-click on it a menu pop-ups, and to top menu item reads:
<OnkelTem> Volume Control Settings
<OnkelTem> but when I click on it, instead of opening any control settings, a new black speaker icon appears in the trat
<OnkelTem> so now I have 2 icons there: smaller and gray, and bigger and black
<OnkelTem> wth?
<Unit193> Open terminal, type  alsamixer
<OnkelTem> wut? :)
<OnkelTem> I try to understand LXDE
<Unit193> Menu > Accessories > LXterminal
<OnkelTem> Unit193: of course, thank you for trying to help, but this is inappropriate
<OnkelTem> its like switching channels in sattelite instead of a receiver
<OnkelTem> What about pulseaudio and pavucontrol at least?
<Unit193> Lubuntu has alsa by default, but if you have more than a basic setup you may be better off with it, yeah.
<OnkelTem> Unit193: I have LXDE desktop. And my question is about how can I configure sound settings here
<Unit193> Yes.
<OnkelTem> I see a gray speaker icon in the tray, where "Volume control" menu item breeds one more black speaker icon
<OnkelTem> if I open that menu again and click Volume control item one more time...
<OnkelTem> nothing happens
<OnkelTem> Now if I right click that new black speaker icon, I see another menu with two items:
<OnkelTem> Mute, Sound prefrences
<OnkelTem> Clicking the sound preferences opens up a new window, similar to Gnome/Unity System Settings
<OnkelTem> But instead of tens of icons in there, I see only few: Lanugage Support, Printers, Software & Updates
<OnkelTem> and no Sound Settings
<OnkelTem> How can I disable showing ScreeSaver lock scree when switching to another user which session is already running?
<OnkelTem> Does  Lubuntu support configuring xrandr to use Dual Monitors?
<OnkelTem> Currently I have same image on both monitors
<OnkelTem> Hellooooo
<phillw> OnkelTem: I *think* you need grandr or arandr for that
<OnkelTem> phillw: thanks, arandr did the job! Does it save changes between sessions?
<phillw> OnkelTem: i believe it does.
<phillw> I've only ever used lxrandr as I've only had to link to  a projector. I do know that arandr is more 'powerful', but it also uses more resources :)
 * OnkelTem is thinking about purchasing Sublime Text
<OnkelTem> phillw: but for it work I need to place arandr into autostart?
<phillw> do you want arandr to autostart?
<phillw> if so, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984904 has a discussion on that.
<OnkelTem> I want the effect of applying arandr to be persistant _
<OnkelTem> :)
<faLUCE> hello. how can I enable hdmi audio on a cedar trail mobo with (l)ubuntu 12.04 ?
<faLUCE> hello. how can I enable hdmi audio on a cedar trail mobo with (l)ubuntu 12.04 ? I can see the HDMI device with aplay -l but I don't see it with alsamixer
<phillw> faLUCE: I think you need the pulseaudio / pavucontrol duo for hdmi sound
<faLUCE> i launched pavucontrol, but I don't see hdmi in the combo
<phillw> have you installed pulseaudio?
<faLUCE> phillw: yes
<faLUCE> and it's running
<phillw> faLUCE: it seems you can use alsa for hdmi sound.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/285624/ubuntu-13-04-not-detect-the-hdmi-sound-output
<phillw> faLUCE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147651 has a decent discussion on the subject. I don't use hdmi sound, so can only point you to where to get information.
<faLUCE> phillw: thanks, all solved
<phillw> using alsa or pulseaudio ?
<csc`> hmm
<ianorlin> what?
<csc`> Trying to configure extended dual displays
<csc`> with a resolution difference
<csc`> but my primary no longer has lxpanel
<csc`> so im guessing I can't have one display resolution larger than the other, they both have to be the same for lxpanel to work :(
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/MultiDisplay this is really all I can find searcihng online for the subject
<csc`> it's just disorientating is all
<csc`> ive got it working but you know how typically if you setup dual displays on winblows, your second extended monitor has no taskbar...its just another workspace really?
<csc`> this is the first time i've bothered trying it in linux-based, so i wasn't expecting the whole taskbar to be stretched across
<csc`> ianorlin, i've already pretty much used a similar document
<ianorlin> maybe try putting pannel alignment to center in panel settings
<csc`> nope
<ianorlin> what is the width set to?
<csc`> i already changed that before you said something but it still has the gap below the window for the panel
<csc`> curse you linux
<ianorlin> hit f11 can make it fullscreen
<csc`> hide panel when not in use is a better solution >_>
<csc`> or actually..hmm
<phillw> csc`:  >> I grabbed the liveCD and booted it up. I installed arandr and got dual head via a gui. I set lxpanel to 50% and selected the really wide desperado wallpaper. Not bad... not bad at all. 
<phillw> -Hinto <<
<csc`> phillw, that's not the problem
<phillw> found that on a forum area
<csc`> the original issue was how I could have two separate resolutions
<csc`> without lxpanel messing up
<phillw> arandr should allow that?
<csc`> ...arandr isn't the problem.
<csc`> lxpanel is.
<m_vix> Hi
<phillw> you initially said the task bar was stretched across both screens?
<csc`> when i set the resolution to the other monitor above 1024x768, it decides to not show lxpanel at all on the main screen
<csc`> phillw, that was just a nitpick complaint, the real issue is the one above
<csc`> what's happening is lxpanel is still displaying and is taking priority on the higher resolution
<csc`> since this is a laptop, using the secondary monitor for the taskbar is very disorientating
<csc`> there we go
<csc`> only way to remedy it is to have the panel on the top of the screen instead of the bottom
<phillw> I've only used xrandr for mirroring to a projector, so I've no experience with what you're attempting... sorry.
<csc`> you don't even need that to mirror
<csc`> mirroring is plug and play
<phillw> I turned it on using lxrandr, the slimmed down version of arandr that ships with lubuntu.
<csc`> There was no tool to extend displays out of the box in lubuntu that i could see
<phillw> csc`: correct, lxrandr just does mirroring, you need arandr for using a  second monitor as extended display area.
<csc`> heh the way i've got it setup at the moment, if I decide to unplug this monitor i have no lxpanel =3
<Guest25586> Unit193, what pages can midori not render properly
<Unit193> The second one from the left, fourth one down.
#lubuntu 2014-08-11
<martin1989> people
<martin1989> how can i update my system?
<martin1989> i have lubuntu 13.10
<martin1989> upgrade i meant
<martin1989> upgrade to latest version
<absk007> martin1989, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<average_guy> martin1989: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades
<average_guy> where it says "Ubuntu Servers" is the way
<average_guy> always backup anything important first
<Panchito> what version of lubuntu would you recommend for installing on an Asus laptop with an Intel Celeron B830 1.80Ghz with 4Gb ram
<Panchito> Is there still someone here who can advise me?
<average_guy> If you want lubuntu Panchit, I recommend heading to http://lubuntu.net/ and grabbing the current version.  It will run great on your hardware.
<Panchito> Yeah, I was there a moment ago, but there are three choices, and I need to know which to use...
<Panchito> Obviously I shouldn't use the one for Macs
<Panchito> I have a 64bit intel processor...  Celeron 1.8ghz
<average_guy> correct, you want the amd64 desktop
<Panchito> Even though it says AMD?
<average_guy> yes, I know it's confusing but it IS the one
<average_guy> you can run it live and try it out b4 you install also
<Panchito> Cool, thanks, AVEGUY!  You're the guy!  How do I run it live?  New to this...
<average_guy> just burn to disk or usb, pop it in and fire it up
<Panchito> Okay, dude.  Thanks!!!
<koell> How do I change the dpi setting in lubuntu? I've a 1920x1080 screen and would like to increase the zoom. It is too small for my eyes atm. :/
<holstein> koell: did you try the included display tool? you can also try "arandr"
<holstein> !Info arandr
<koell> holstein: display tool? i tired the "monitor settings" from lubuntu menu -> preferences
<suncokret> is somebody here?
<ianorlin> koell: you might also want to try increasing font size
<ianorlin> koell you can do that in lxappearance
<ianorlin> although that is customize look and feel in the menu
<zerothis> how to i tunnel to get websites to desktop without using http ports?
<zerothis> afk
<Glorfindel> When I try to install from a terminal I get the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8018559/
<Glorfindel> now I am able to install from the software center but this is faster than finding and adding to the basket and... etc
<zerothis> Glorfindel: you have another application open that is designed to install and uninstall software synaptic, gdebi, software update or something like that. Also, another terminal might be in the process of installing or uninstalling.
<Glorfindel> no, I have nothing open but the terminal that I know of
<Glorfindel> I made sure to close the Software Center first
<Glorfindel> Actually it wasn't open until after I tried to use the prompt
<zerothis> in terminal type: "sudo killall -9 " without quotes and include the trailing space then press tab twice and say yes. this shows you all of the running processes.
<Glorfindel> and supply the sudo password when prompted as well I assume?
<zerothis> a gui application can be running and not seeable in gui. very rare cuz Linux is generally not like that, but possible, you closed it but it hung after removing the window and taskbar icon; or likewise is hung when loaded before window and icon were seen. Or it's off screen.
<zerothis> yes, any application that can install or uninstall could be hidden from normal users
<zerothis> in terminal
<Glorfindel> this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/8018760/
<Glorfindel> double tab doesn't do anything
<zerothis> don't hit enter yet, "sudo killall -9 " then tab, tab, then say yes, then see the list of running processes
<Glorfindel> oh, ok
<zerothis> In Linux the terminal multitasks also. you can perform operations in the middle of a command
<Glorfindel> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/8018806/
<Glorfindel> Also I do have the SC running right now as well as the updater, these where not running when I tried before however
<zerothis> hmm, its got me stumped. I've prayed for your system, that's about all I can think of at this point
<Glorfindel> lol ok
<Glorfindel> I guess I will just have to live with the GUI one then :)
<Glorfindel> thanks for the help :)
<krytarik> Glorfindel: Have a look at these two threads - in that order: http://askubuntu.com/questions/407605/how-to-identify-the-process-locking-a-file , http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/unable-to-lock-the-administration-directory-var-lib-dpkg-is-another-process
<Glorfindel> thank you
<Glorfindel> aha, in the second one it says "@jaime: probably apt-get (or some GUI frontend to it) was halted while executing, leaving apt in a locked state. –  bouke"
<Glorfindel> that did happen, I accidentally closed the Software Center while it was installing something
<zerothis> cap problem solved, they don't block ping or ip addresses directly so: ping -c 1 google.com | grep -o '[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}' | google-chrome
<absk007_> It's been more than 6 days since running my minilaptop ASUS 1215B continuously with Lubuntu OS.
<absk007> How to choose keyboard shortcuts for Openbox?
<absk007> which is lightweight Geany or Bluefish? I need a lightweight programming text editor.
<absk007> GUI based text editor
<phillw> I use Bluefish
<absk007> phillw, how much is the download size?
<ianorlin> Geany is still pretty light
<absk007> ^installed size
<ianorlin> absk007: that gets complicated by dependencies
<absk007> ianorlin, which is more lighter including dependencies?
<ianorlin> the dependenices depend on what is installed I don't know off the top of my head but there is --dry-run for apt-get will tell you installed size but won't install
<absk007> ianorlin, doesn't tell the size
<phillw> absk007: Download size: 3.7 MB Estimated disk space required: 72 MB
<absk007> phillw, nothing like that while in --dry-run
<absk007> but i did apt-get install geany & then bluefish and selected "n" and found that bluefish needs 13.7MB disk space and geany 9MB
<absk007> phillw, ianorlin, so which one will give more features & start quickly considering their approx. similar sizes.
<phillw> i looked on http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/postlfs/bluefish.html I'm guessing *buntu has a lot of the stuff it needs already installed
 * ianorlin only used geany but things like this dpened on personal prefrence
<absk007> phillw, ianorlin, which is lightweight: geany or bluefish?
<phillw> yup, I tried 3 or 4, decided to stick with  bluefish
 * silverlion too
<silverlion> there is nothing better then bluefish
<silverlion> ;)
<absk007> i think after these controversies, i will try both & purge the not so fateful one.
<absk007> ianorlin, how to choose theme. I've installed monokai.conf
<ianorlin> theme for what bluefish?
<absk007> ianorlin, no. your fav. geany
<Hamish_B> Hi, in lubuntu 14.04 we're trying to associate tiff images with a certain app from a rebuild of the install iso. it seems by mime type but lxsession-default-apps dialog isn't showing me much control or making much sense to me. any tips? /usr/share/ or /etc/xdg ?
<Hamish_B> ok, /etc/xdg/lubuntu/applications/default.list looks like the thing
<ianorlin> lxsessoin-default apps isn't really for setting mimetypes
<ianorlin> can you locate the file in pcmanfm and right click on it?
<ianorlin> or will you be doing this a lot?
<Hamish_B> I'm trying to set it up for all new users (we make a custom geospatial live dvd built upon lubuntu [http://live.osgeo.org])
<Hamish_B> I edited the etc/xdg/.../defaults.list file, hopefully that gets it
<koell> I just tried to turn on my 2nd external monitor. I've one connected via VGA, the other one with DVI. I tried to turn on VGA but it doesnt work. Whats going wrong with my setup??
<ianorlin> koell is this on a laptop with an internal screen as some older ones don't support 3 displays but have different connectors
<ianorlin> or is it  a desktop?
<koell> ianorlin: it is a thinkpad r52. it has a x300 ati graphics card. i though i can run both with the dockingstation. as there are vga and dvi as well :/
<ianorlin> also if you are using arandr sometimes it needs to be closed and opened again to detect new displays
<koell> arandr? im using xrandr all the time. is there something diff with arandr?
<ianorlin> no arandr is GUI
<ianorlin> for xrandr
<koell> okey. i ll look at. do you think there would be an alternative solution to use a vga splitter?
<ianorlin> would that have them mirrored though?
<koell> idk, i dont want to use mirroring :D
<koell> wow arandr is really cool =)
<koell> ianorlin: can i get a wider view in arandr? i would like to place my 2nd screen on the left and the other on the right.
<koell> oh just resized xD
<koell> ianorlin: i just tried to place the third screen and got: XRandR returned error code 1: xrandr: cannot find crtc for output VGA-0
<ianorlin> ah yeah you can't have 3 displays then I don't think
<koell> why? i also have a intel 915gm. im sad :()
#lubuntu 2014-08-12
<clasico> hola
<clasico> alguien usa idjc ?
<clasico> se me instala pero no me conecta
<average_guy> do you have JACK audio setup clasico?  It would be much easier to just install ubuntu-studio to get this working.  It will be diffacult if you do not have 2 sound cards.
<clasico> average_guy, ubuntu-studio let me do radio ? i mean i want shoucast radio
<average_guy> Ubuntu-studio comes with JACK pre-installed and the low latency kernel.  Which you need for idjc according to http://idjc.sourceforge.net/install_first_run.html
<average_guy> you can listen to shoutcast in rhythmbox or several other music players but if you are DJ'ing I would definately suggest you consider Ubuntu Studio http://ubuntustudio.org/
<clasico> i will see
<clasico> thanks
<clasico> average_guy,
<clasico> how can i.....
<clasico> ........see how much memory RAM i am use ?
<clasico> some channel for spanish ?
<clasico> about lubuntu
<clasico> dont work skype
<clasico> i download it but i can not lisen the other person in a call
<clasico> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<javalianemico> hi
<javalianemico> is there any developer or member from lubuntu team?
<koell> ianorlin: you're right, i guess my graphics card isnt that strong for both displays =)
<cart_man> Hey guys... how do I get a simple "fs-cifs" program on lubuntu? Im really just trying to get a windows machine sharing a folder with my lubuntu machine
<cart_man> mount.cifs seems to not want to do anything
<cart_man> also....why is the "pci -vvvvv" commane missing in lubuntu ? Isnt it standard in all Linux platforms?
<hateball> cart_man: Perhaps you mean lspci
<cart_man> Yea I just figured it out
<cart_man> well actually
<cart_man> on QNX which I think is more UNIX side is still using PCI
<cart_man> I think PCI and LSPCI does pretty much the same thing although I get allot more data from PCI
<absk007> how to know the version of distro i've installed?
<hateball> absk007: lsb_release -a
<absk007> how to remove old kernel after dist-upgrade?
<hateball> absk007: sudo apt-get autoremove should be enough
<absk007> ok. thanks.
<cart_man> Where will the lubuntu deevloper headers and source files be stored? Like PCI.h etc
<ikonia> cart_man: normally /usr/include
<ikonia> some may go in a directory under /usr/include
<ikonia> it depends on the package
<cart_man> ikonia,ok thanks for the reply but what package should I get if I want to develop stuff for Lubuntu?
<ikonia> depends what you want to develop and what tool kits
<cart_man> I want to write PCI drivers for custom hardware we have designed
<ikonia> so what languages do you need/tools do you need ?
<cart_man> Im coding in C and I already have Eclipse running and compiling...I just need the Libraries really
<joern> pci.h is in the package libpci-dev and you can find it in /usr/include/pci/pci.h
<ikonia> cart_man the build-essential package pulls in the standard compiles and most common libraries/headers
<joern> but that's for all flavours of ubuntu, not only lubuntu
<joern> hope that helps :-)
<cart_man> joern,Yea that was my feelings too..thanks allot
<joern> glad I can help
<cart_man> ikonia,Yea soo the basic stuff like pci.h will always be somewhere in the distro right?
<cart_man> ive seen the pure Linux Build and I have the code here
<cart_man> So I thought all of them should sort of follow that pattern for the bare basics
<ikonia> cart_man: for built time yes
<ikonia> build time sorry
<ikonia> not built time
<cart_man> ikonia,Will there be some special package ill need to install though?
<cart_man> To get lubuntu specifics ..which I cant imagen will be there for that level of things
<ikonia> there is no such thing as lubuntu specific one
<ikonia> ubuntu/kubuntu/lubuntu/xubuntu/etc all share the same kernel
<ikonia> where your driver would go
<kuhilasvaara> trying to install https://github.com/lojban/jbofihe and when I type perl config.pl --prefix=/usr/local I get Can't open perl script "config.pl": No such file or directory .. Where do I need a config.pl, and should I create an empty one there I wonder
<kuhilasvaara> oh mmh, or I put in prefix the dir where I gitted those files
<kuhilasvaara> I gitted it here and put it in prefix but still same
<kuhilasvaara> perl config.pl --prefix=/home/v/files/lojban/jbofihe/
<absk007> how to install emmet in Geany editor?
<kuhilasvaara> okhay. got it now and I think I got the dependencies but still can't get it to compile. (.text+0x20): undefined reference to `main' collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status make: *** [uncom] Error 1
<Glorfindel> I keep on getting errors when I update, could someone look through this and tell me what is wrong please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8027771/
<rafaellaguna> I'm looking...
<wxl> hm
<wxl> !info astromenace
<ubottu> astromenace (source: astromenace): hardcore 3D space shooter with spaceship upgrade possibilities. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3.2+repack-3 (trusty), package size 293 kB, installed size 1450 kB
<wxl> it's segfauling on setting it up?
<Glorfindel> It keeps trying to do astromenace for some reason
<wxl> do you want astromenace? ;)
<Glorfindel> yes
<wxl> well that's your probelm hehehe
<Glorfindel> I installed it but it doesn't run
<wxl> what i would suggest for the time being is to remove astromenace, update, and then try to reinstall it
<rafaellaguna> clean the database and remove the temp apt files
<Glorfindel> wxl: ok, doing it now. rafaellaguna: how?
<wxl> appears that astromenace is problematic
<wxl> like in general :)
<Glorfindel> I can't uninstall it as it doesn't show under installed programs
<Glorfindel> :D always some software like that
<wxl> sudo apt-get -y purge astromenace does nothing?
<rafaellaguna> cleaning: sudo apt-get clean
<Glorfindel> wxl: that worked :) rafaellaguna: applying
<Glorfindel> done
<Glorfindel> and now to try the update thing again
<wxl> yep
<rafaellaguna> and look at  /var/cache/apt/archives  for an astromenace file and delete it (as root, you should use sudo pcmanfm)
<Glorfindel> which file would it be? I only see a folder ("partial") and a 'lock' file
<rafaellaguna> lock
<rafaellaguna> any "astromenace" residual file
<Glorfindel> ok, done
<Glorfindel> sudo apt-get update-ing
<Glorfindel> finished, seems there are no errors :)
<rafaellaguna> nice!
<wxl> horray
<rafaellaguna> have you installed so?
<Glorfindel> I don't think so, what is it?
<rafaellaguna> I mean, have you installed Astromenace?
<wxl> rafaellaguna: there's complaints all across the net of segfaulting on start. it's probably a lemon.
<Glorfindel> not yet, I am installing it right now to test my luck :D
<wxl> Glorfindel: that being said, you might want to file a bug report on it
<wxl> !bugs | Glorfindel
<ubottu> Glorfindel: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Glorfindel> ok
<Glorfindel> so in a terminal I would type "ubuntu-bug astromenace"?
<wxl> Glorfindel: yep
<Glorfindel> BTW it failed :(
<Glorfindel> ok
<wxl> Glorfindel: if you've never done this you'll need a launchpad account. you might want to check out that url
<Glorfindel> ok
<rafaellaguna> it may be a packaging bug, so yes, ubuntu-bug it ;)
<wxl> rafaellaguna: i don't think it is but that's neither here nor there
<Glorfindel> I guess I will have to survive not playing the game for a while :D good thing I was never hooked on it lol
<wxl> Glorfindel: the nice thing is that ubuntu works with debian who works with upstream developers on packages so if we can't fix it, it'll just keep getting pushed up until someone does :)
<wxl> Glorfindel: and if you report the bug, you'll get updates on changes as they happen
<wxl> Glorfindel: if you've ever gotten irritated by buggy software, it's one of two things you can do to fix it. though the other one is actually programming the fix yourself ;)
<Glorfindel> yeah, that is nice,
<Glorfindel> Unfortunatly I know nothing about coding :(
<wxl> Glorfindel: i figured as such. that's ok. a lot of us in the community don't. but there's plenty of things to do to help make things better!
<wxl> Glorfindel: also if you want to learn to code it's generally a friendly community willing to help others
<wxl> Glorfindel: anywho, i digress. if you'd like to discuss this subject further we should take it out of the support channel and over to #lubuntu-offtopic. meanwhile, feel free to idle with the rest of us ;)
<Glorfindel> :D
<Glorfindel> ok
<Glorfindel> thanks for the help wxl and rafaellaguna! :)
<wxl> np Glorfindel!
<Glorfindel> Is the "Passwords and Encryption Keys" tool not included in lubuntu?
<wxl> Glorfindel: looking for a password manager?
<Glorfindel> something like that, I need it for a Openpgp thing for a key so I can sign the code of conduct or something
<wxl> Glorfindel: well you don't necessarily need such a thing
<wxl> Glorfindel: and as far as i remember you don't have to sign the code of conduct to submit a bug
<wxl> you could do it on the command line too
<Glorfindel> I did that, it didn't get me anything :(
<wxl> that == try not to sign it or?
<wxl> Glorfindel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Validation_on_Launchpad
<Glorfindel> I did "gpg --fingerprint" on a command line
<Glorfindel> ok
<wxl> but really afaik you don't need to do all the coc stuff to get a launchpad acct and report bugs
<wxl> i could be wrong but i don't think so
<Glorfindel> you are right, I don't
<wxl> hey if you want to, that's cool :)
<Glorfindel> but I want to :)
 * wxl nods
<wxl> very good
<wxl> you're on your way to being a full-fledged community member :)
<Glorfindel> :)
<wxl> next thing you know you'll be a tester!
<Glorfindel> lol maybe
<wxl> it's actually quite easy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<Glorfindel> ok, here is what I get:
<Glorfindel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8028254/
<Glorfindel> I will brb
<wxl> looks good
<Glorfindel> ok, back
<Glorfindel> so where do I find the key?\
<ianorlin> key for what? Glorfindel
<Glorfindel> the one for signing the code of conduct
<Glorfindel> I was getting some help from wxl on what to use in lubuntu
<Glorfindel> because I couldn't find the "Passwords and Encryption Keys" tool
<Unit193> Because you don't have seahorse installed.
<Glorfindel> ah, ok, I tried to find gpg but couldn't
<asd_> hi can somebody tell me what is shortcut for Run??
<asd_> i know it was alt+f2 before but now it doesn't work
<krytarik> asd_: It's because of this bug - see the currently last two comments for a proper fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1313355
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1313355 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Alt + F2 shortcut does not work on Lubuntu" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<asd_> krytarik, thank you soooo much.
<ianorlin>  /join #lubuntu-offtopic
<Glorfindel> mega oops :D
<ianorlin> yes
<Glorfindel> I did that once when I was identifying :o
 * Unit193 recommends autojoin and SASL/CertFP.
<Glorfindel> yeah, that is what I do, unless I am using a browser based webchat, then I do it on the server tab :)
<deitarion> nm-applet and gcdemu are deselected under Autostart but LXSession is still running them on startup.
<deitarion> Also, where is the current LXSession issue tracker? Apparently it's too stupid to strip %U from Exec before running it, so I can't just symlink things like audacious.desktop into ~/.config/autostart
#lubuntu 2014-08-13
<absk007> how to enable serial com without sudo?
<absk007> deitarion,
<deitarion> absk007: What are you trying to accomplish with serial com?
<absk007> deitarion, programming arduino.
<absk007> deitarion, i did a work around
<deitarion> absk007: http://playground.arduino.cc/Linux/Ubuntu
<absk007> changed the ttyUSB0 ownership to me. But that is not a good option
<deitarion> absk007: Never change ownership on device files. First, the system will probably change it back when you unplug and replug the cable. Second, there's already a proper solution.
<absk007> deitarion, what's the soln?
<deitarion> For Arduino, there are two options:
<deitarion> 1. Install a custom udev rule that specifically makes Arduino-provided ttyUSB0 readable and writable by everyone. (that's probably what the Arduino .debs on that page I linked do)
<deitarion> 2. Add yourself to the "dialout" group. (All serial devices are readable and writable by members of dialout)
<absk007> deitarion, even if i add myself to dialout grp, it was not working.
<deitarion> (Try running `ls -lh /dev/tty{S,USB}*` and you'll see that all serial devices are owned by root:dialout with 660 permissions.)
<deitarion> Correction: `ls -lh /dev/tty{S,USB,ACM}*`
<deitarion> (I keep forgetting that some Arduino models use USB-Serial interfaces that appear as ttyACM rather than ttyUSB.)
<absk007> deitarion, ok. Mine is USB one
<deitarion> *nod* At least one of mine is too. The Leonardo, I think.
<absk007> i get FATAL ERROR: v8::HandleScope::CreateHandle() Cannot create a handle without a HandleScope error
<absk007> while running node program.js
<absk007> i've setup Firmata drivers
<deitarion> absk007: I'm only just starting to write Node.JS programs and I've never run into that problem before. Ask Google.
<absk007> Google didn't help
<absk007> deitarion, you using johnny-five rt?
<deitarion> ?
<absk007> deitarion, http://nodebots.io/
<deitarion> absk007: No. When I do PC-side Arduino stuff, I hack things together in Python since that's what I'm already familiar with.
<absk007> deitarion, how to add a file to multiple grps?
<deitarion> absk007: Why would you even need that?
<deitarion> As for getting Node.JS to work, have you tried installing a newer version from ppa:chris-lea/node.js to see if that fixes things? That's what I'm running.
<deitarion> I've never heard of a way to add a file to multiple groups. The whole point is that USERS belong to multiple groups and each file is owned by one user and one group.
<deitarion> If you just want to set up complex file permissions, what you want is to look up ACLs (Access Control Lists).
<absk007> deitarion, but you said that the tty files have both root & dialout grp
<deitarion> absk007: "root" is the user that owns them. "dialout" is the group that owns them.
<absk007> deitarion, how to add me to dialout grp?
<deitarion> `sudo gpasswd -a YOUR_USERNAME dialout` and then log out.
<absk007> oh! i've to logout?
<deitarion> absk007: You *can* use `newgrp dialout` to enter the dialout group in a terminal without logging out, but running programs like your launcher don't have that option.
<deitarion> Logging out is the simplest way to apply new group settings because programs inherit their active group memberships from their parents and the login process is one of the few places which checks for new groups.
<deitarion> Think of it like environment variables. if you write `export DISPLAY=:1.0` in a terminal, only things started from that terminal will see it.
<absk007> deitarion, i'm able access ttyUSB0 but it gives a FATAL Error that i mentioned
<deitarion> (21:05:14) deitarion: absk007: I'm only just starting to write Node.JS programs and I've never run into that problem before. Ask Google.
<deitarion> (21:09:39) deitarion: As for getting Node.JS to work, have you tried installing a newer version from ppa:chris-lea/node.js to see if that fixes things? That's what I'm running.
<deitarion> Aside from that, the only suggestion I have is to ask in a Node.JS IRC channel or on the appropriate StackExchange site.
<absk007> deitarion, i'm using nvm and i've v0.11.13
<deitarion> absk007: I've never used nvm so that just takes you even further from my area of expertise.
<absk007> and the latest alpha version of npm
<absk007> deitarion, my node is new & latest.
<deitarion> Heck, it's quite probably that you caused your own problems by using a development version of Node.JS and an alpha version of NPM.
<deitarion> After all, "development series" and "alpha" both mean "If it breaks and you don't know how to fix it, it's your own fault for using something that's not ready".
<deitarion> Stable Node.JS version have even-numbered minor versions like 0.8, 0.10, and 0.12.
<deitarion> 0.11 means "experimental and not finished"
<absk007> hit me.
 * deitarion goes AFK to make some food.
<SamwiseGamgee> Is there an ubuntu link for information on the Nautilus package?
<SamwiseGamgee> I tried looking it up in Wikipedia, but that was not helpful
<SamwiseGamgee> Is there a full Nautilus package, and if so, where can I find information on it?
<SamwiseGamgee> Does this channel work?
<linwifi> Hi, I'm trying to build drivers for my Texet WiFi adapter but get these errors during make: http://pastebin.com/gfrjVemE Can anyone help?
<cart_man> Why cant I install ssh-server on lubuntu?
<cart_man> "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" doesnt want to work and if I do the recomended command it says the resource must be busy and it cant access it
<SamwiseGamgee> Is there Ubuntu documentation about Nautilus?  I can't find it anywhere. I even looked in Wikipedia and the Ubuntu forums
<SamwiseGamgee> Thunar is my file manager, but can I install the Nautilus Pastebin configurator without the Nautilus File Manager?
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: you're not using lubuntu
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: this is not the correct channel
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: you've been asked multiple times to please use the correct channels
<SamwiseGamgee> you mean the forums?
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: no, the correct IRC channels correctly, OR the forums
<SamwiseGamgee> I'm in the forums now
<ikonia> this is not the forum
<ikonia> (to be %100 clear)
<cart_man> Forum --> http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<SamwiseGamgee> cart_man are you ops?
<cart_man> ikonia, Whats the command to see the current processes running?/
<ikonia> ps -ef
<cart_man> SamwiseGamgee, No just a noob
<cart_man> ops as in forum poster?
<cart_man> Thanks Iko
<SamwiseGamgee> Does Nautilus Configurator work with lubuntu 14.04?
<SamwiseGamgee> sorry, Pastebin Configurator
<SamwiseGamgee> they say it's a Nautilus extension
<SamwiseGamgee> Does that mean you need to have a Nautilus package already running in Lubuntu 14.04 in ordere to install the Nautilus Pastebin Configurator?
<jared> SamwiseGamgee: Lubuntu doesn't use Nautilus by default so it's likely you'll have to try it yourself and see. Lubuntu uses PC Man FM as it's default file manager.
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, thanks jared
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh it's text only, I'm lookin for something to replace Imagebin, because they say Imagebin is no longer safe for posting images
<SamwiseGamgee> I can poste text on Pastebin, but where do you guys post your images now that imagebin has malware?
<jared> SamwiseGamgee: there are many websites out there that offer image hosting services, I personally don't use any but I'm sure you can find one you like.
<SamwiseGamgee> there's probably a good app somewhere in the Ubuntu Software Centre, but I have not found one yet
<SamwiseGamgee> for posting images
<jared> SamwiseGamgee: I believe most require web page uploads but I've never used them sorry so I don't really know much about Ubuntu integration.
<cart_man> ikonia, If I shutdown my GUI and im in command line...what should I run to open up my GUI again?
<cart_man> jared, ^^
<cart_man> startx seems to work only in ubuntu server
<ikonia> cart_man: how did you shut it down ?
<cart_man> I didnt yet...just want to murder it now but now without knowing how I can get it back...cause it seems like the changes are permanent
<ikonia> cart_man: why do you want to do this ?
<cart_man> well obviously not permanent but I dont want to hassle with VI
<cart_man> application specific
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> please explain why you want to shut down the X server ?
<cart_man> custom hardware with no Visual processing soo the GUI makes it run slower
<ikonia> no visual processing ??
<ikonia> is this x86 ?
<ikonia> custom hardware ??
<cart_man> Its old
<ikonia> is this x86 ?
<cart_man> dont worry about it
<cart_man> yea
<ikonia> is there a video card in it ?
<cart_man> nope
<cart_man> hench Visual processing
<ikonia> there is no video card at all ?
<cart_man> nope
<ikonia> so how are you doing anything ?
<cart_man> we ran QNX on it which actually had a GUI that doesnt need that
<cart_man> it will still run
<cart_man> just very slow
<ikonia> a gui needs a video card
<ikonia> so there must be a video card
<ikonia> most bios's won't boot without a video card
<cart_man> screen card
<ikonia> "screen card" ??
<ikonia> what is a "screen card"
<cart_man> back in 2003 they use to call it a screen card if im not mistaken
<ikonia> I don't think so
<cart_man> and even then it was old tech
<ikonia> I've never heard of that at all
<ikonia> please do "lspci" on the host and put it in a pastebin
<ikonia> lets see what you are actually dealing with
<cart_man> Intep Corp 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device <Rev 02>
<cart_man> :(
<ikonia> so that's a fine graphics card
<ikonia> that should be enough to run a lubuntu gui
<cart_man> Yea but I dont want it anyway
<cart_man> it does run fine
<ikonia> you just said it doesn't run fine
<cart_man> yea thats before I launch my Apps
<ikonia> you said there is no video card and it doesn't run at all
<ikonia> now you are saying there is a fine video card in it and it works fine
<ikonia> which applications ?
<cart_man> Look...all I want is for it to not come on automatically which I already did... NOW to stop it from hogging processing power "Which totally drags it down" when my processes are running I want to switch it off
<cart_man> BUT
<cart_man> in the event that I do need a GUI I need to be able to just start it up
<ikonia> cart_man: I just asked you how you disabled it and you said "I've not dont it yet"
<ikonia> you're changing your story every line
<ikonia> 10:57 < ikonia> cart_man: how did you shut it down ?
<ikonia> 11:01 < cart_man> I didnt yet...just want to murder it now but now without knowing how I can get it back...cause it seems like th
<cart_man> I have done it but now theres thing I need to do so since linux is soo simple to REinstall I just reinstalled it
<ikonia> now you are saying "you have shut it down"
<cart_man> >.<
<ikonia> reinstalled it ??
<ikonia> now you're saying you've deleted it ?????
<cart_man> hahahahahaha
<cart_man> omg
<ikonia> cart_man: "how did you shutdown the X server"
<ikonia> lets try to asnwer this clearly
<cart_man> ok this is how  -- > vi /etc/default/grub --> Comment "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  --> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="text" --> Uncomment GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<cart_man> ikonia, .. seems to do what I want it to do and CTRL+ALT +F7 doesnt seem to load the GUI anymore
<ikonia> I know how to do it
<ikonia> I was asking how "you" did it
<ikonia> as you'd swapped between saying you'd not done it, done it, done it but didn't know how to get it back
<cart_man> thought it would be a simple command though
<ikonia> there are many ways to do it
<ikonia> again that's why I was asking what you did
<cart_man> would be nice if I didnt have to update grub everytime and restart it
<ikonia> you don't
<ikonia> you set it in grub and it's set until you unset it
<cart_man> So is there a way to make it more flexable?
<ikonia> what do you need "better"
<ikonia> in what way more flexible ?
<cart_man> I want to be able to start it up and shut it down in 1 session without restarting the machine
<cart_man> or doing file edits
<ikonia> ok, so you can use upstart to start the display manager/stop the display manager
<ikonia> it's just an init script
<ikonia> ls
<ikonia> ls
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<cart_man> ikonia,ok but Upstart being ?
<cart_man> If I can get the command the script would be easy to write...im relatively new to is but it seems easy
<ikonia> cart_man: upstart is the init system
<ikonia> cart_man: the thing that starts/stops things at boot time
<ikonia> you don't need to write a script it's already there, you just need to call the start/shutdown option for it
<cart_man> ikonia,Ive tried that unfortunatelly
<cart_man> sudo upstart
<cart_man> : /
<ikonia> cart_man: that's not a command
<cart_man> ugh...anyway
<cart_man> tomorrows worries
<cart_man> cheers
<hosoka> Hello
<hosoka> I did a mistake in the terminal and get this message
<hosoka> cannot /etc/apt/preferences.d/ read
<hosoka> - DirectoryExists (2: Bestand of map bestaat niet)
<francis> Hi
<obituaryy> hi
<francis> I have lubuntu installed, I'm using a dual monitor setup. Is there way to make each monitor have its own panel because currently the panel extends from the primary monitor to the secondary monitor
<absk007> should i remove uxterm, lxterm and xterm. I've installed gnome-terminal and terminator. Which one is better among both?
<phillw> absk007: simple system... Try each of them and decide which you prefer :)
<absk007> phillw, should i remove the unused ones? Won't it harm in any way for lubuntu?
<phillw> absk007: the disk space they use is not to worry about, you can purge them if you wish.
<phillw> such applications will not harm lubuntu
<absk007> ok. Disk space matters to me though. Running in 7.42GB thumb drive.
<absk007> phillw, thanks
<phillw> :arandr
<phillw> : arandr
<phillw> ; arandr
<phillw> francis: I'll do this the old fashioned way.... install arandr
<ianorlin> francis:  I don't know how to make the two panels seperate you could make one be different width or height
<ianorlin> but not sure if both could be on bottom
<ianorlin> phillw he askign to make lxpanel not on both monitors
<absk007> phillw, how to set zsh as my default in gnome-terminal?
<phillw> absk007: I do not use gnome-terminal
<francis> ianorlin: I tried creating a second panel but it has to be in a different location
<francis> phillw: arandr is what I used to configure my monitors
<phillw> I've lost track of who wanted it.. but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2004985
<phillw> lubuntu has basic options. If you want esoteric things, you must go search and try.
<SamwiseGamgee> How do you exit an application from inside the terminal?
<wxl> SamwiseGamgee: killall <process>
<wxl> SamwiseGamgee: e.g. killall firefox
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, thanks
#lubuntu 2014-08-14
<SamwiseGamgee> no process found
<wxl> SamwiseGamgee: what process ar eyou trying to kill?
<SamwiseGamgee> PyChess
<wxl> i would imagine (could be wrong) that's the python process
<wxl> you might want to approach this a different way
<wxl> run `xkill` and click on the window
<wxl> remember, too, the terminal is case sensitive
<wxl> if you start it with `pychess` then `killall PyChess` will not work
<wxl> you can do `ps aux | grep -i pychess` and see if it comes up with anything
<SamwiseGamgee> oh, I can try the same command line again, with pychess all lowwer case?
<wxl> !info pychess
<ubottu> pychess (source: pychess): chess graphical user interface for several chess engines. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12~beta3-1 (trusty), package size 3078 kB, installed size 9081 kB
<SamwiseGamgee> or what if I just restart the whole PC?
<wxl> i would guess it's lower case
<wxl> restarting is osmething you should only do in linux if you get a new kernel :)
<anarkhos> haha
<SamwiseGamgee> it worked
<anarkhos> wait what
<anarkhos> case sensitivity=?
<SamwiseGamgee> when I changed it to lower case
<anarkhos> ok
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks
<wxl> anarkhos: case sensitivity means that upper case and lower case are different things i.e. PyChess != pychess
<anarkhos> yes i know, but i wondered whether that was the issue
<anarkhos> seems it was
 * wxl nods
<anarkhos> also...
<anarkhos> i have some shutdown problems with lubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> PyChess sometimes freezes, but usually it's easy to fix by just exiting it and restarting
<anarkhos> shutting down via the gui lead to a persisting "lubuntu" logo with a progress bar-like thing
<anarkhos> similar to the boot screen
<wxl> SamwiseGamgee: you should file a bug
<holstein> anarkhos: what messages? what command are you using?
<anarkhos> login
<wxl> !bugs | SamwiseGamgee
<ubottu> SamwiseGamgee: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<anarkhos> the shutdown button
<anarkhos> something similar happened a while back when i typed "shutdown" i think
<anarkhos> but typing "init 0" worked fine
<holstein> anarkhos: what happens with "sudo shutdown -h now" or "sudo halt"? what messages?
<anarkhos> maybe im not up to date about the finer nuances of how lubuntu works
<anarkhos> ill test that in a while
<holstein> anarkhos: how lxde works? you mean?
<holstein> anarkhos: in a while?
<anarkhos> yeah im logged on with windows xp on that computer at the moment, running spybot s&d
<holstein> anarkhos: if you are not at the machine, ready to troubleshoot, just come back when you are ready..
<holstein> xp is EOL
<anarkhos> is what?
<holstein> end of life
<anarkhos> haha, so i guessed right
<anarkhos> yea
<holstein> you shouldnt be using xp, not online
<anarkhos> it's having some problems. not sure whether it is my fault or more a matter of getting worn out
<anarkhos> taking a while to make the network devices page appear for instance, or the battery status window. no such issues with lubuntu
<wxl> anarkhos: at this point, it's a honeypot, e.g. a great way to collect malware
<holstein> linux/lubuntu/ubuntu isnt magic... if you have hardware problems, it wont fix them
<anarkhos> wxl: right
<holstein> to be clear, you shouldnt be online with any EOL, unpatched os's.. if you want to use windows, you need to move up.. or you could virtualize xp.. that would help you save a snapshot, at least
<nosound> How can I bind a key to undecorate a window?
<anarkhos> holstein: spybot soon finished. will test your suggested command then
<ianorlin> nosound that would be by editing the  http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions#undecorate into ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<nosound> Ah good, I'll switch my xfce box to lxde then, as xfce doens't seem to have that capability.
<nosound> Right now I run KDE+LXDE+XFCE on my 3 systems.
<anarkhos> ok, gonna test it now, holstein
<nosound> Can't wait for a LXQt Ubuntu, Qt domination!
<nosound> LXQt is going to be 15.04?
<nosound> I know 14.10 is too soon.
<nosound> As long as it's done by next LTS i'll be happy. :P
<anarkhos> holstein: "sudo shutdown -h now" worked perfectly. i had to enter the password. that did not happen when i shut down via the gui i think
<anarkhos> holstein: "sudo shutdown -h now" worked, "sudo halt" seems to make it freeze
<holstein> anarkhos: i would search around for shutdown issues with that hardware if you want to "fix" it.. otherwise, you can just create a shortcut to that command
<anarkhos> yeah ill just use shutdown -h now, for now
<cart_man> ikonia_, So about that gui and Upstart
<cart_man> So Ikonia and I had a discussion yesterday about using "Upstart" to switch ON and OFF the GUI on the FLY basically...anybody have ideas on how I can do that... Im not quite clear on what he meant with UPSTART :/
<cart_man> ok soo
<cart_man> ikonia,its relatively simple...but figuring it out wasnt soo simple
<cart_man> sudo service lightdm stop   --> sudo sevice lightdm start
<cart_man> startx will fail misserably on all my lubuntu machines
<rafaellaguna> cart_man, why do you use startx?
<cart_man> I didnt...I tried
<cart_man> I mean
<cart_man> I dont
<cart_man> I tried though
<rafaellaguna> start_lubuntu
<cart_man> --> avoiding a stoning
<rafaellaguna> or "sudo lightdm"
<cart_man> apparently I need the service though
<anarkhos> is there a way to disable hibernation? i don'thave a swap partition, so it wouldn't work anyway
<anarkhos> i suppose suspend mode still works
<holstein> anarkhos: what i do is, i'll use a live CD as much as possible to see how all that works first hand
<holstein> it really can depend on how the hardware supports linux
<anarkhos> yeah. i downloaded and tried gconf-editor, but the folder structure showed in the guide doesn't correspond to what i see in my gconf-editor
<holstein> otherwise, if my expectations or needs are "high", i'll go with xubuntu or main ubuntu.. i find taking one of the lighter DE's like lxde and making it do more advanced tasks can just make it heavy
<anarkhos> so i can't find the values relating to the hibernation button
<holstein> pretty much, if i cant use lubuntu/lxde basically more "as is", i'll move on to something that promises more features
<anarkhos> what kind of advanced tasks do you h?ave in mind
<anarkhos> ok
<holstein> lxde realy promises "light".. thats what the l is.. its not the place i go to for a lot of customization.. though, it can be done, of course
<anarkhos> yes, obviously, because there is a guide for it. however, i suppose there've been some changes since that guide was written
<holstein> anarkhos: i dont expect the buttons (any buttons) to be triggering much like that
<anarkhos> the guide is from june 2011
<holstein> anarkhos: sure.. all the ubuntu wikis are publically editable, if you need to add information. even if that information is "this doesnt work"
<anarkhos> right
<holstein> anarkhos: *all* of gtk is changing.. lxde is trying to go qt, etc.. there are many things going on
<holstein> anarkhos: if i wanted a well developed desktop where all my buttons work, etc, i might look at xfce
<holstein> if i want light, and im OK working with a changing environment with a lean team, then lxde lubuntu would be fine
<anarkhos> im fine with lubuntu, it looks very nice so far. im just trying to explore it, get more familiar with it
<anarkhos> it doesn't matter if the hibernation button is there, ill just avoid it
<anarkhos> but again - suspend mode works regardless of swap partitions, correct?
<anarkhos> ill test suspend right now
<holstein> anarkhos: suspend to ram does that..
<cart_man> To all the PRO DRIVER writing people on this channel
<cart_man> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25309068/lubuntu-pci-driver-where-to-start-looking?noredirect=1#comment39449020_25309068
<wxl> ∿
<wxl> (get it? it's a wave. a sine wave, but a wave none the less)
<rafaellaguna> ~
<wxl> yeah that's boring
<wxl> and technically not a wave :)
<rafaellaguna> it's almost silence :P
<wxl> 👋 is ideal but it is often not rendered for most folks
<wxl> (works for me) :)
<rafaellaguna> not for me, ugly square with hex code
<wxl> gotta get your upper unicode dude
<wxl> you need source sans/serif/code pro
<rafaellaguna> I use Ubuntu, it's fully unicode, and has sans, but not pro
<anarkhos> i was able to enter suspend mode, but now it's stuck. ill have to disconnect the power cable and the battery
<anarkhos> i came across a suggestion concerning noapic boot code. maybe that'll fix it
<wxl> anarkhos: possible. you should look up your exact same system on google and see if there's any advice
<anarkhos> k
<wxl> anarkhos: just to be clear apic is not acpi
<anarkhos> right
<rena_> Hello all. After last night kernel update from 33 to 34 my shutdown splash is gone. Anyone else getting this issue? Anyone knows the fix?
<wxl> rena_: don't necessarily have the same problem but have you checked your grub parameters?
<wxl> rena_: see /etc/default/grub
<wxl> rena_: you should have "splash" in there somewhere
<rena_> Thank you wxl. I checked the /boot/grub/grub.cfg and there was a splash parameter set there
<rena_> Just checked in /etc/default/grub and it's there too
<rena_> And, out of nowhere, just tried shutting down right now to try to boot into previous kernel, and the splash is back. Crazy stuff
<jlf> hi all, can someone point me to the way to configuring my alt key as the meta modifier?  alt-backspace in an urxvt is currently producing ÿ
<wxl> rena_: is that also true in /boot/grub/grub.cfg? look specifically for the entry for your current kernel.
<wxl> rena_: if not run `sudo update-grub` and you should be good
<juanantonio> hello everybody. i installed lubuntu without cheking any compatibility list into my old laptop i encountered a sound problem. i have not sound. i searched internet and i found that for my model (toshiba nb200) i may have to use oss instead of alsa. May someone guide me to disable alsa and install oss. may this be a real solution?
<juanantonio> i think i have the same problem of the following bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/880376 im using the same chip
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 880376 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[C4100/C5100, Realtek ALC272, Speaker, Internal] Playback problem - no sound (except for headphones)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<juanantonio> i read the posible solution here: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=83804 i have the same laptop, but i dont know how to proceed is explained for people with more experience
<wxl> juanantonio: first archlinux != ubuntu. in fact they're quite different.
<wxl> juanantonio: oss is pretty well abandoned by the linux community. i wouldn't suggest it at all.
<wxl> juanantonio: give me the results of `lspci | grep -i audio`
<wxl> juanantonio: read here for more reasons why you should avoid oss https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Sound_System#Free.2C_proprietary.2C_free
<juanantonio> wxl: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<jlf> hi all, can someone point me to the way to configuring my alt key as the meta modifier?  alt-backspace in an urxvt is currently producing ÿ
<juanantonio> hello on a clean install of lubuntu 14.04 i have no sound. lspci | grep -i audio shows: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02). i have the same laptop with and old ubuntu that sound is working on this last one lspci | grep -i audio shows Intel Corporation 82801G (ich7 family) high definition audio controller (rev 02). how can i solve the audio problem in the first laptop wich has the same sound card
<wxl> juanantonio: those are not the same sound cards
<juanantonio> so lspci in lubuntu is wrong
<juanantonio> or is a known problem and i should use this other driver
<wxl> lspci in lubuntu is lspci in ubuntu
<juanantonio> the case is that i had to identical laptops working, i updated one with lubuntu but has no sound
<juanantonio> i still have the other one working to use it as help to solve the problem
<wxl> juanantonio: you mean they're identical models. that does not mean they have identical hardware.
<juanantonio> i had about ubuntu 8
<wxl> juanantonio: they're not the same.
<juanantonio> they are identical, yes, bought together, same even part number (of course same model)
<wxl> juanantonio: but if they're showing different sound cards, they're not the same. i won't bother to argue with you about this one.
<wxl> juanantonio: you can see they're both in the ich7 family but they're not the same. 8s801g != nm10
<juanantonio> i understand you, i just suggest maybe lubuntu is getting the wrong card or using the other card driver may be a work around to solve the problem?
<wxl> juanantonio: then ubuntu would offer you the same problems
<juanantonio> actually, is a modified ubuntu called guadalinex
<wxl> juanantonio: if it uses ubuntu-core, it's the same
<wxl> juanantonio: what version of pciutils do you have on each machine?
<juanantonio> how can i see it?
<wxl> `apt-cache policy pciutils`
<juanantonio> 1:3.2.1-1ubuntu5 in new one and 1:3.0.0-4ubuntu8 in the old one
<wxl> so they're both from ubuntu repos
<juanantonioold> no, i
<juanantonioold> here in the old one shows: *** 1:3.0.0-4ubuntu8 0
<juanantonioold>         500 http://centros.edu.guadalinex.org jaunty/main Packages
<wxl> the changelog is long in between http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/p/pciutils/pciutils_3.2.1-1ubuntu8/changelog
<wxl> unless they're violating rules of version numbering, that's from ubuntu repos regardless of what the url is
<juanantonio> i see
<wxl> there's nothing in the changelog that stands out as there being obvious problems
<wxl> get the 14.04 live cd in the working computer and see what lspci says on it
<juanantonio> right on it, i will be connected with the juanantonioold account
<wxl> you can also try the jaunty version of guadalinex on the new one
<wxl> if you can show me that lspci is providing different results, then we'll have to approach this differently
<juanantonioold> upps, righ
<juanantonioold> u said "in the ow
<juanantonioold> working computer" that is this one
<juanantonioold> :)
<wxl> XD
<juanantonioold> cooming on the other one and rebooting this one live usb
<juanantonio> im booting live, may u rewrite the command i should use, i closed pidgin on both computers
<wxl> `lspci | grep -i audio`
<juanantonio> ty
<wxl> if you're going to do that it might be useful to get more information out of it
<juanantonio> perfect, just guide me what to get
<wxl> well you'll have to pick stuff out hold on i'm trying to figure out how to make this useful
<wxl> `lspci -vv | grep -i audio -A9
<wxl> do that both ways on both machines and that should offer a lot of help
<juanantonio> wxl, as i guessed, on the working old ubuntu based linux, i booted live lubuntu 14.04.1 LTS live and `lspci | grep -i audio` shows Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) as in the not working installed version
<juanantonio> nevertheless the old ubuntu shows a different card, may it be a work around for this computer model? how can i do it in my new lubuntu?
<wxl> 1s
<juanantonio> ty
<wxl> juanantonio: so 14.04 reports the same card??? bizarre. what did `lspci -vv | grep -i audio -A` give you?
<wxl> …especially in relation to the driver in use?
<wxl> and did the sound work on the old machine?
<wxl> (with 14.04)
<juanantonio> typing in
<juanantonio> i get an error with this command, misspelled?
<wxl> lspci -vv | grep -i audio -A9
<wxl> -vv means extra verbosity
<wxl> -i means search in a case insensitive manner
<wxl> -A9 means include the next 9 lines after a a search is found
<juanantonio> should i copy the output in pastebin?
<wxl> yeah that's a good idea
<wxl> jlf: did you try to edit lubuntu-rc.xml?
<juanantonio> both live and installed lubuntu shows the following: http://pastebin.com/XYnv33wm
<wxl> ugh my web browser is going painfully slow
<wxl> brb
<juanantonio> whould you like me to boot old ubuntu to see what it shows meanwhile?
<anarkhos> when an acer aspire one netbook doesn't wake up after sleep mode/suspend, is it most likely due to bad drivers or boot options lacking a "noapic" reference?
<wxl> juanantonio: yeah might be good to compare
<wxl> juanantonio: the interesting thing is that there's no driver being used. that's probably your problem. find out which driver is being used on the working system, again with lspci -vv | grep -i audio -A9
<wxl> anarkhos: it could be all kinds of things.
<anarkhos> yeah
<juanantonioold> here in the old one,  lspci -vv | grep -i audio -A9 shows: http://pastebin.com/S0ZTLQMr
<juanantonio> note a different sound card and the last two lines
<juanantonio> showing kernel driver in use and kernel modules
<wxl> yepp
<wxl> so we need to figure out how to get snd-hda-intel going for you
<juanantonio> yes please, would be fabulous
<wxl> juanantonio: if you `sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel` does it fix everytghing up?
<juanantonio> i get the following error: modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:959 command_do() Error running install command for soundcore
<juanantonio> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'snd_hda_intel': Operation not permitted
<wxl> you did sudo it?
<juanantonio> yes
<wxl> strange
<wxl> juanantonio: can you see if there's any notable difference between the two in /etc/modprobe.d/ especially in the blacklist.conf file?
<juanantonio> taking a look...
<wxl> might want tojust do `grep -Ri soundcore *` on both machines and see if there's anything obvious starting there
<juanantonio> in lubuntu i have an extra line in blacklist.conf file: `blacklist pcspkr` the file otherwise are identicals
<wxl> juanantonio: also might want to see if `lsmod | grep -i soundcore` returns anything
<wxl> hm
<juanantonio> in lubuntu i dont get anything with that command, in the old ubuntu i get `soundcore   15200  1  snd`
<wxl> curious
<wxl> um can you `sudo modprobe soundcore` ?
<juanantonio> i could with no eco no errors in new installation of lubuntu
<wxl> yeah well that doesn't mean there's not an error :)
<juanantonio> actually, my sound icon, dissapeared from the bar :)
<juanantonio> nevertheless i could not say if it was before or after the command
<wxl> sudo modprobe soundcore works or not?
<juanantonio> wait plz, i need to reboot, i forgot,i blacklisted alsa in my way to install oss before i was recomended not to do it. maybe thats why i cant modprobe, ill be back in a minute, im connected in old laptop so dont lose chat history
<wxl> PROBABLY :)
<wxl> omg
 * wxl facepalms :)
<anarkhos> trying with noapic now
<anarkhos> same problem
<juanantonio> ok wxl, now it shows kernel driver in use snd_hda_intel but it doesnt show a kernel driver in use
<wxl> juanantonio: huh? :)
<juanantonio> lsmod | grep -i soundcore shows soundcore 12600 1 snd
<juanantonio> still i have no sound (my sound icon is back to the bar, sorry for the black listing :))
<wxl> juanantonio: and you get something from `lsmod | grep -i snd_hda_intel`?
<juanantonio> i get http://pastebin.com/U37U1NuV in the not working one
<juanantonioold> http://pastebin.com/Tbnz1Pr2 in the one wich works
<wxl> it does seem you're using oss in the one that works
<juanantonio> :)
<wxl> i don't know, i'd really avoid it but you could certainly try
<wxl> those arch instructions won't be entirely applicable tho
<juanantonio> will this be my possible solution: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=83804 ??
<juanantonio> should i open a bug page?
<wxl> probably not
<wxl> archlinux is not the same
<wxl> one thing you might want to try is to install pulseaudio
<juanantonio> from the repositories?
<wxl> i hate when people suggest that because it always seems like the "easy way out" but it might just work
<wxl> yeah
<juanantonio> should i blacklist alsa or something like that?
<wxl> no
<Unit193> The answer is to never blacklist alsa unless you don't want sound.
<juanantonio> ok im opening software centre
<wxl> hahhaha
<wxl> oh Unit193 always so helpful
<Unit193> I try to be my best. :)
<juanantonio> :)
<juanantonio> should i install just pulseaudio manager, or some other packet?
<wxl> no that's the one
<wxl> if it doesn't work, remove it
<wxl> it's unnecessary cruft
<wxl> but sometimes it works magic on stubborn audio problems
<juanantonio> installing
<juanantonio> i can read something about pulseaudio mixer in my old working laptop... that may do the trick
<juanantonio> it is installing
<juanantonio> :)
<juanantonio> should i reboot after installing pulseaudio manager?
<wxl> no
<wxl> linux: the os you don't need to reboot
<juanantonio> ok so i try to open an mp3 :)
<juanantonio> not working
<juanantonio> but the microphone seems to work, at least, in the new volume control installed my pulseaudio i can see the bar moving
<juanantonio> any clue, should i remove pulse audio?
<wxl> yeah i don't know man
<wxl> holstein might be a good one to ask when he returns
<juanantonio> ok, thank you for your help
<wxl> yeah sorry i didn't get you very far
<juanantonio> we got further at least, thats important too :)
<juanantonio> magic, playing with pulse audio volumes made the work
<juanantonio> they were all all the way up... but who knows...
<wxl> heheh
<wxl> so we figured it out?
<juanantonio> yes, with pulse audio is working, now i have a pulse audio server applet on my bar
<wxl> horray
<juanantonio> thank you
<juanantonio> no oss needed
<wxl> horray
<wxl> happy to help
<wxl> juanantonio: fyi we don't usually use pulseaudio (that's one of the things that keeps lubuntu light) so if you need help you might want to check at #ubuntu
<juanantonio> thank you, im going to reboot to see if i can keep it working
<juanantonio> brb
#lubuntu 2014-08-15
<dunebuggie> hello people
<dunebuggie> noob here, need some help with lubuntu
<silverlion> well let's try if another noob can help you ;)
<dunebuggie> :D YAAY!
<dunebuggie> So i just switched to lubuntu from ubuntu with a fresh installation
<dunebuggie> and now my wifi doesnt seem to work
<dunebuggie> I've tried searching the depths of google and askubuntu but nothing helped me :/
<silverlion> dunebuggie : do you have your icon on the right lower corner?
<dunebuggie> No, only the ethernet
<dunebuggie> not the wifi one that used to be on ubuntu
<silverlion> so you have a cable connected to connect to the internet?
<silverlion> because ethernet and wifi do have the same icon ;)
<dunebuggie> I am connected via cable, but in ubuntu i remember the wifi symbol while the ethernet one had two arrows facing away from eachother
<dunebuggie> darn, it feels weird to explain icons :P
<dunebuggie> Here is a screenshot
<dunebuggie> http://i.imgur.com/T7EMBC9.png
<dunebuggie> ping!
<dunebuggie> anyone?
<dunebuggie> #foreveralone :|
<silverlion> dunebuggie : sorry my RL keeps me busy
<dunebuggie> that's alright silverlion , I'm kinda hooked on to somehow fixing this issue today
<dunebuggie> hence the spam :/
<silverlion> well looking at the screenshot I'd say: try a right-click on those two arrows (aka ethernet) ... there must also turn up something like wireless
<dunebuggie> Nope, none.
<silverlion> have you unplugged the cable?
<dunebuggie> I think i kinda know where the problem is :/
<dunebuggie> ill send another screenie
<silverlion> copy
<dunebuggie> http://i.imgur.com/Aba0O5s.png
<dunebuggie> I tried switching it to the broadcom driver, but that does not seem to work since it's already mentioned it doesn't work.
<silverlion> what have you declared to be your primary connection? wifi or ethernet?
<dunebuggie> I'm not sure if I had set that
<silverlion> see ... there could be the cause
<silverlion> but i am not sure as I am a noob too and currently forced to use windows
<dunebuggie> oh!damn. I'll try and set that stuff and see if it works.
<dunebuggie> thanks for the help silverlion
<silverlion> hang on
<silverlion> I might have a solution. gimme a min
<dunebuggie> sure
<dunebuggie> ill be in here :)
<silverlion> dunebuggie : try http://askubuntu.com/questions/252958/broadcom-driver-woes << scroll all the way down to the last answer and try the solution given
<silverlion> if that does not work you should consider a fresh install with an iso from http://lubuntu.net
<dunebuggie> on it! I Hope this works
<dunebuggie> silverlion: it worked!!
<dunebuggie> Thanks a ton brother!!
<dunebuggie> Im indebted to you for life!
<silverlion> ;)
<dunebuggie> :D
<silverlion> dunebuggie : no you are not ;)
<silverlion> that's what makes the spirit of this community
<silverlion> ;)
<dunebuggie> Opensource FTW!! :D
<comics_idees> hi my gpu driver is RS300m how can I install it in lubuntu?
<comics_idees> it says that R200 is installed
<comics_idees> but I want RS300m
<comics_idees> to install
<joern> comics_idees: I guess you have a Radeon 9xxx in your computer?
<comics_idees> yes
<comics_idees> but the exactly driver is RS300m
<comics_idees> and I dont know how to install it
<comics_idees> it has R200 installed
<comics_idees> well joern has quit, anyone knows the answer?
<rafaellaguna> he'll be back in a minute
<joern> then there is only the preinstalled driver - everything is correct comics_idees
<comics_idees> well it is not correct
<comics_idees> it cannot play videos well
<comics_idees> I need the RS300m driver not any other driver
<comics_idees> how to install it
<rafaellaguna> use the fglrx_updates drivers
<rafaellaguna> you serial number will be added to the kernel if the card has a month or two
<comics_idees> why not to use RS300m which is the correct driver
<rafaellaguna> not fglrx only, fglrx_updates
<joern> no rafaellaguna!
<rafaellaguna> I did
<rafaellaguna> similar card here
<joern> that card isn't supported for years in fglrx, that'll break his system
<rafaellaguna> how old is it?
<comics_idees> how to use flagrx_updates
<comics_idees> it is 10years old
<rafaellaguna> OMG!
<joern> remove it ^^
<comics_idees> but it works properly in windows xp
<rafaellaguna> not similar to mine
<joern> that's another story
<comics_idees> now I want to  work it with lubuntu
<rafaellaguna> can you move windows without any flickering, and without drivers in XP?
<comics_idees> yes
<rafaellaguna> O_o
<joern> under linux, fglrx supports hd5000 series and younger
<comics_idees> what is hd5000 series
<comics_idees> younger than ATi 9xxx?
<joern> much younger!
<joern> ~3 years
<joern> first: remove fglrx, second: install mesa-vdpau-drivers libgl1-mesa-glx libvdpau1 vdpauinfo
<joern> that should fix issues with playing videos
<comics_idees> how can I do this?
<joern> sudo apt-get remove fglrx*
<joern> sudo apt-get install mesa-vdpau-drivers libgl1-mesa-glx libvdpau1 vdpauinfo
<joern> using old ATI graphics under linux is a bit tricky - when AMD bought ATI, they managed to lose documentation about the graphic chips
<rafaellaguna> no way, did they?
<joern> yes :P
<comics_idees> can I install seperated each one?
<comics_idees> with sudo in every one?
<comics_idees> should I seperate them with ,   ?
<comics_idees> or with space
<cart_man> ikonia,so does anybody know if "linux/model.h" and " linux/init.h " comes standart with every Linux distro?
<joern> comics_idees: use the commands like I wrote them
<joern> space separating is correc
<joern> *correct
<joern> :D
<silverlion> oh a wizzard makes his appearance ;)
<cart_man> can  kernel source or kernel headers package be installed with apt-get for Lubuntu?
<joern> yes
<joern> headers are in linux-headers-generic
<joern> source is in linux-source
<cart_man> joern, Yea thanks ive found those but my Eclipse doesnt want to acknowledge that they are there
<cart_man> it does see linux/kernel.h though
<cart_man> which is in the same directory
<BiosTrouble> good morning/evening everyone
<BiosTrouble> something weird is happening on  my pc
<BiosTrouble> is there anybody could help me think what could be the problem
<BiosTrouble> ?
<hateball> 40 seconds patience, not bad
<BiosProb> hello folks
<BiosProb> my bios doesn't see a graphic card that previously was working...
<BiosProb> I am not sure about the root of the matter... it might be the graphic card that has gone, but I wonder: how easy is?
<BiosProb> If is a bios problem, is there a way to sort it?
<BiosProb> btw I am using Lubuntu
<comics_idees> well I installed the suggested drivers , however youtube videos cannot play well
<comics_idees> downloaded videos are played quite better
<joern-away> comics_idees: youtube has a html5 mode which works better than flash, you can test it on youtube.com/html5
<joern-away> I'm not sure if it works for Firefox, but it works good for Chromium
<pmatulis> anyone else experiencing segfaults with lxpanel?  i know it was recently updated
<testdr> pmatulis: i had a lot of them until i installed lubuntu -- i did run lxde on a normal ubuntu-desktop with additional installed lxde and from my experience it looks like some untiy/gnome/compiz.. things may collide, because in a normal install those jobs may still be started and keep running ...
<testdr> pmatulis: now the last crash of lxpanel was after some heavy changes of desktop themes, where the panel got different lookouts .. and whoops it crashed ..
<leszek> hi
<pmatulis> i see i have a PPA enabled, i'll try the regular version and see if it helps
<rafaellaguna> hi leszek
<MeXTuX> Tried this http://www.linux-compatible.com/tutorial/docky-closes-after-waking-suspend-ubuntu to fix a Docky issue but now when I open LXTerminal the directory is / instead of my home directory. Any idea?
<TaZeR> is it true lubuntu is better than ubuntu?
<TaZeR> my friend told me to get it because it has have unisex or something
<TaZeR> doesnt have*
<MeXTuX> I installed Lubuntu on an old machine and it runs smoothly
<MeXTuX> It requires less resources than Ubuntu
<sydney> Ok, my audio out port is not working :-/ My speakers are though. Iam using an M-1617 gateway laptop
<sydney> I dont know what to do,because i need earphones :(
<rena_> Hello all. I get random segfault crashes sometimes. I don't know what causes it. I did full mem test already and no problem detected. I have other OSes on the same machine and disk that don't show any problems, apparently. It's an old machine though. I'm running 14.04 with latest kernel in the repo, 3.13.0-34. Anyone else getting these problems?
<testdr> rena_: check your log-files: /var/log/kernel.log and sysfile.log at the times of crash for more hints - maybe a special program or driver
<onla> if I want to install acestream on lubuntu 14.04 what do I add to repos
<onla> http://acestreamguide.com/linux/
<onla> deb http://repo.acestream.org/ubuntu/ raring main <- this?
<rafaellaguna> it will give you signature errors
<rafaellaguna> ensure you have Lubuntu 13.10
<onla> I have 14
<rafaellaguna> it says it will only work on 13
<rafaellaguna> if there're not 14.04 packages inside you won't download nothing
<onla> I found some tutorial for 14
<rafaellaguna> me too :)
<rafaellaguna> do you understand Spanish?
<onla> echo 'deb http://repo.acestream.org/ubuntu/ raring main' | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/acestream.list <- no idea what this does
<onla> si
<rafaellaguna> bien! http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/17806136/Instalar-Ace-Stream-en-Ubuntu-14-04.html
<rafaellaguna> just follow those steps, they tested it
<rafaellaguna> but we didn't, so at your own risk :D
<onla> :) gracias
<rafaellaguna> de nada :D
<rafaellaguna> btw, if you need Spanish help or support for ubuntu there's a channel you can add, #ubuntu-es
<onla> ok
<rafaellaguna> but you're always welcomed here, of course ;)
<anarkhos> ok. ive now tried various things (adding "noapic" to the boot command, creating a file with an "ADD_ARGMENTS" line, a sleep.d script) to solve my suspend/sleep mode problem in lubuntu, but none of those have solved it. there's the possibility that it's fixable by changing video card drivers. it's an Intel card and i haven't touched the default settings yet. it seems to be working fine in general.
<anarkhos> anyone who's familiar with this problem?
<onla> E: Type ''deb' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/acestream.list
<onla> echo 'deb http://repo.acestream.org/ubuntu/ raring main' | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/acestream.list  <- this is not valid I guess
<onla> supposed to have ' at the begin?
<genii> After you did that, what does: cat  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/acestream.list     ...say?
<Replop2> in ubuntu , we could navigate local network shares from the file explorer.  Is it possible too with PCManFM, the default one of Lubuntu ?
<onla> it has the ` in the begin
<onla> 'deb http://repo.acestream.org/ubuntu/ raring main'
<genii> onla: So open it with sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/acestream.list    and remove the single quotes from the beginning and end, save and exit
<onla> thanks
<onla> got some 404 not found errors on one of the later steps when wgeting some lib stuff
<onla> but maybe I'll just try the next step
<onla> the last step before apt-get install
<onla> or
<anarkhos> ok, there's an error report about the suspend failure
<anarkhos> "Sorry, Ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error.. Executable path: /usr/share/apport/apportcheckresume, Problem type: KernelOops, Title: [Acer AO751h] suspend/resume failure. there's more, but that seems to be about programs and services that were affected by the failure itself
<onla> libavdevice-extra-53_0.8.10ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb
<onla> libavformat-extra-53_0.8.10ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb
<onla> libavcodec-extra-53_0.8.10ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb
<onla> libavutil-extra-51_0.8.10ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb
<onla> I need these files
<anarkhos> VGA compatible controller. Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07) - is this a notoriously troublesome card?
<onla> found those and installed them, but still the next step won't work :I
<onla> unmet dependencies: acestream-full : Depends: acestream-player (>= 2.1.6-1raring2) but it is not going to be installed
<onla> http://forum.wiziwig.eu/threads/82806-Install-AceStream-on-Ubuntu last post same problem
<ianorlin> oh derp raring dependices aren't good if you have trusty
<Death_Syn> can anyone help me stop lxlock from cutting off my audio when it engages?
<Death_Syn> this could be logind or something else, but i'm not sure how to determine it
<Death_Syn> in the past, i was using xscreensaver to lock
<Death_Syn> but some point int he 14.04 release cycle, lxlock has taken over and seems to be pushing me to lightdm to unlock
<ianorlin> open the menu go to prefrences light locker settings and change to when the screensever is deactivated for automatically lock the session
<Death_Syn> but Automatically lock the session is set to Never
<Death_Syn> so what's locking me?
<ianorlin> then I don't know
<Death_Syn> :/
 * Death_Syn tries disabling light-locker
<Death_Syn> okay, that seems to have made the default locker the locker that gnome/unity uses
<Death_Syn> but audio isn't dead, so that'll work, i guess
<Death_Syn> just strange behavior
<onla> got it working.. just had to google and install some dependencies dependencies debs
<anarkhos> is there a way to close the gui end end up in the command prompt environment only?
<phillw> anarkhos: I'm guessing you want run level 3, have a read of http://askubuntu.com/questions/228402/boot-to-runlevel-3
<anarkhos> ok thanks
<anarkhos> phillw: i looked through it. do i have to edit some files no matter what? that is, there is no single command i could use to just close the gui and end up in the console environment?
<anarkhos> as a one-off test i men
<anarkhos> i get that id have to edit the files in order to make it persistent
<phillw> if ubuntu was compliant, yes.. you'd just edit grub. But it is not - so you need to go through all that cr@p :( Sorry.
<anarkhos> ok
<Death_Syn> can't just ctrl-alt-F[1-6] ?
<Death_Syn> yeah, works here
<anarkhos> hm.... ctrl+alt+F[WhatNumber]?
<Death_Syn> any of those 6 should work
<Death_Syn> your X session typically lives on tty7
<Death_Syn> (which would be found on C-A-F7)
<anarkhos> CTRL+ALT+F1, right to the CLI. that was suspiciously fast
<anarkhos> so fast that i assume x is lurking in the background
<Death_Syn> upstart is running getties on those ttys always unless you disable them
<Death_Syn> yeah
<Death_Syn> it doesn't kill your X session
<anarkhos> id like to try that
<Death_Syn> if you want to drop X, you'll want to change your runlevel
<anarkhos> then maybe suspend will work
<anarkhos> right
<anarkhos> ill look at editing some files
<anarkhos> "Just open /etc/default/grub as root and add text to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=", " Then run: sudo update-grub". that's it, maybe?
<anarkhos> not too much hassle after all
<anarkhos> then it's a matter of typing "startx" to initiate x
<anarkhos> and it says "add", not "replace", so ill make it ="quiet splash text" as opposed to ="text"
<anarkhos> or sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start instead of startx
<anarkhos> ok that worked, but i saw the ubuntu screen prior to reaching the command-line interface. that's normal?
<testdr> anarkhos: maybe you saw the boot-splash screen, thats looking most time like the default desktop-wallpaper
<anarkhos> i suspect that what this didn'treally affect the runlevel
<anarkhos> yes
<anarkhos> is there a command to return current runlevel"?
<anarkhos> who -r
<anarkhos> runlevel 2
<comics_idees> I use google chrome and youtube videos are corrupted
<comics_idees> what should I do
<phillw> comics_idees: ask on chrome area... we used to use chromium, which we will help with. chrome has it's own support area
<comics_idees> where is that chrome support area for lubuntu?
<phillw> comics_idees: it is an application, lubuntu do not actually run it.
<rena_> Belated thanks to testdr
<rena_> Another thing, I installed pulseaudio so skype would work. Now I get some "over run" entries in syslog and kern.log when I'm playing something with audio. Maybe this is what's causing problems too. But I think I had it also before installing. I use microphone built-in to webcam. I also start the computer with usb hub (with mouse and ups) and the usb webcam plugged in. Maybe that could lead to the kernel go haywire while loading
<wxl> rena_: harumph. wonder if a real time kernel might not help you out.
<phillw> wxl: you run chrome, do you not?
<anarkhos> comics_idees: "youtube videos are corrupted"? could you be more specific?
<wxl> phillw: yeppers
<wxl> google-chrome proper, not chromium
<wxl> i.e. "officially" unsupported ;)
<phillw> can you give a pointer for comics_idees ?
<wxl> sure what's up?
<wxl> brb
<comics_idees> anarkhos no corrupted but played as corrupted
<phillw> wxl: (22:28:35) comics_idees: I use google chrome and youtube videos are corrupted
<anarkhos> if i remove "quiet" from "="quiet splash text"", does that entail that ill see the initialization of the system in detail?
<phillw> comics_idees: let wxl get a new cup of coffee
<anarkhos> comics_idees: hmm
<anarkhos> comics_idees: have you tried another web browser? corrupted there too?
<comics_idees> ok I mean are played like corrupted videos
<anarkhos> ye
<phillw> comics_idees: be patient :)
<comics_idees> the other web browsers are not as fast as chrome in my system
<comics_idees> I think chrome is better for my system
<wxl> k back
<wxl> anarkhos: yeah i think you should eliminate splash if i remember correctly
<wxl> comics_idees: have you tried using html5?
<anarkhos> wxl: ok. maybe eliminate "quiet" too?
<anarkhos> wxl: i like to see what's going in
<comics_idees> well it doesnot have an html5 button under videos
<wxl> comics_idees: also anarkhos' suggestion of comparing against another browser would be useful, not so you can use another browser, but so you can troubleshoot
<anarkhos> wxl: like "loading network-module" etc?
<wxl> anarkhos: yeah i think that would be best. you could also `dmesg` whenever you like too
<anarkhos> ok
<anarkhos> comics_idees: maybe the playback is not corrupted in firefox. then you'd know that the problem is limited to chrome
<wxl> comics_idees: https://www.youtube.com/html5
<comics_idees> firefox is not good in my system very slow
<anarkhos> what do you mean? how slow? 10 minutes to load google.com?
<wxl> comics_idees: again, we're not trying to convince you to use firefox, we're trying to remove variables. if it's corrupted in both, the problem is likely due to video drivers.
<wxl> anarkhos: i wouldn't wage the browser war if i were you :)
<wxl> if you want to have that fight, go have it at #lubuntu-offtopic! ;)
<anarkhos> wxl: didn't think about that, just trying to provoke a reaction
<comics_idees> I clicked  https://www.youtube.com/html5 and shows some green ticks  says html5 ok  supported
<comics_idees> but
<anarkhos> even if it takes a while to load youtube in FF, it would be handy to test it
<comics_idees> no buton
<comics_idees> but no buton to play video in html5
<comics_idees> there is not any button to play video in html5
<comics_idees> I want to make flash player to work properly on chrome in lubuntu
<anarkhos> wxl: is there any reason not to use the "init 6" command to reboot, user-friendliness aside?
<anarkhos> is it less smooth than the shutdown command in any way?
<anarkhos> or is the latter an alias for the former?
<phillw> anarkhos: they all call it in the end :)
<anarkhos> phillw: yeah but... do they perform the same action?
<anarkhos> or is there a reason to prefer either?
<phillw> anarkhos: scripts may do polite things (such as kill, wait) init 6 is a kill -9 for everything and could leave corrupted files.
<anarkhos> ok
<anarkhos> ill use the normal method then
<comics_idees> anarkhos you know that you have a greek nickname?
<anarkhos> yeah
<wxl> comics_idees: does it say it will use html by default?
<comics_idees> no
<wxl> anarkhos: naw init 6 will work
<comics_idees> it uses flas
<comics_idees> it uses flash by default
<comics_idees> no button to change to html5
<wxl> comics_idees: there should be a button to click. hm
<anarkhos> wxl: yeah it will work, but "init 6 is a kill -9 for everything and could leave corrupted files"
<wxl> anarkhos: oh i didn't know it kill -9'd. that's kind of harsh, really.
<wxl> anarkhos: if you want to be that nutty, you could change the init scripts tho XD
<anarkhos> wxl: well i rely on phillw's assertion here
<phillw> anarkhos: kill asks an application to close down and allows it to have time. kill -9 is like pulling the mains lead out. The application / system has no chance but to totally cease...
<phillw> anarkhos: A kill -15 will send the program a SIGTERM command, if it has been written correctly it will recognise this and try to shut down the process cleanly - a kill -9 will basically kill -kill the process and should be used as a last resort. 
<wxl> anarkhos: well "eventually" being the point
<phillw> kill -15 is the default
<anarkhos> phillw: so ill just use the shutdown commadn
<phillw> used by shutdown, eventually it will invoke -9
<phillw> anarkhos: that is my adviice
<anarkhos> yeah
<wxl> anarkhos: if you're messing with dmesg and inits you should become a tester.
<phillw> anarkhos: next time you do a shutdown, tap on the 'esc' key and you will actually get to see the shutdown happen and processes being  asked to stop.
<rena_> Thank you wxl . I had to check what a RTkernel is all about. I had never heard of it. Why do you say it would help me out? Maybe my system specs are too low for the traditional kernel :-P
<anarkhos> right now im gonna see if i can avoid the suspend problem by issuing the command from the command-line environment without having x in the background
<phillw> you can do the same on boot up.
<wxl> rena_: the real time kernel will reduce latency which is what those over runs are likely about. low memory doesn't help either.
<wxl> brb
<anarkhos> phillw: thanks, didn't know that
<rena_> comics_idees: as far as I know, firefox tends to be slower with flash and a bit heavier on the system because it uses a system plugin. On the contrary, chrome is shipped with its own flash plugin, which makes it a bit faster. Maybe you could try reinstall it to see if it gets fixed
<anarkhos> no, this didn't work either. still not resuming after suspend. is it just a matter of Intel GMA500 poulsbo being incompatible with the suspend feature?
<rena_> wxl: Oh, so that's a latency complaint. Maybe that's why notifications in the other OS (MEPIS 11) get the sound delayed by about 5s. But on Lubuntu I get the sound pretty much at the right time, I was just curious and a bit annoyed at the logs that keep getting filled up with those Over Run entries
<rena_> wxl: The pc has about 704MB RAM (1x512+1x256) but it's shared memory (-64MB for video)
<rena_> anarkhos: I get issues with resuming too. And after changing the settings in power manager they don't seem to work because the power manager doesn't get loaded at start up, at least in my case, so when I hit the closed lid button, the thing keeps suspending (into a non recoverable suspension) and not doing what I had set (Do nothing aka just turn off screen)
<anarkhos> rena_: ok. im just unable to resume after suspend
<anarkhos> rena_: Intel GMA500 Poulsbo
<anarkhos> phillw: ahh, on boot-up too
<anarkhos> phillw: but ive already removed "quiet" from the kernel boot line, so it's probably redundant to hit ESC during boot?
<rena_> On my lubuntu the power manager settings don't matter if I don't start manually the power manager app. The app won't auto-start by default. For example if I hit the power button, in the settings I have to ask what to do, but if the app is not running it will simply shutdown
<anarkhos> wxl: you there?
#lubuntu 2014-08-16
<sy2gh02t> ;)
<anarkhos> hmm
<anarkhos> typing "startx" in runlevel 2 caused a hang. im probably not supposed to use that command
<martin1989> hi peoplE!
<phillw> anarkhos: as only run level 5 supports 'x' I'm not massivley suprised
<phillw> anarkhos: as ubuntu / debian are non-standard, I'd suggest a read of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<phillw> hi martin1989 can we assist you?
<anarkhos> phillw: that explains
<anarkhos> phillw: i thought it wouls somehow jump to level 5 by issuing the startx command
<anarkhos> no it didn't. same reaction with runlevel 5 too.
<anarkhos> there are some other commands. i think startx isn't the best command
<anarkhos> ok, "sudo start lightdm" worked on runlevel 5
<anarkhos> "sudo stop lightdm" didn't land me too nicely in a command-line environment
<anarkhos> it's a black screen with a cursor
<anarkhos> im able to type but nothing happens
<anarkhos> it's the ctrl+alt+f7 window. im able to user others
<anarkhos> is there a way to make the f7 window revert to just the standard CLI login screen?
<holstein> anarkhos: you are able to type, but, nothing happens?
<holstein> you mean, you are *not* able to type?
<anarkhos> yes
<holstein> yes, what?
<holstein> nothing is happening? or, typing is happening?
<holstein> so, you are in thre F7 tty? b ut, you can use other ones?
<holstein> just use the other one
<anarkhos> when i press the keyboard, the corresponding sign appears on the screen, but the command is not performed, it is as if im writing in a text doc.
<holstein> lubuntu should just start x automatically.. why is it not?
<anarkhos> ive experimented a little
<holstein> anarkhos: your experimentation has broken it? you mean?
<anarkhos> im in ctrl+alt+f7 yes
<holstein> i mean, you can easily reinstall.. or, experiment in the future with a live CD, or with a virtualbox install
<holstein> otherwise, just keep experimenting..
<anarkhos> no, nothing is broken as far as i know
<anarkhos> im just curious about this strange exiting from x
<anarkhos> why it gave me this screen instead of one where im able to use commands
<anarkhos> ctrl+alt+f1 works
<holstein> then, use that
<anarkhos> but im still curious about the f7 window
<anarkhos> why is it not normal?
<holstein> anarkhos: i have no idea what is up with your installation
<anarkhos> well
<holstein> anarkhos: but, if you want to use a command, use it where it works
<anarkhos> when you're in x
<holstein> othewise, what did you do to break x ?
<anarkhos> and type "sudo stop lightdm", what do you expect to happen?
<anarkhos> x is not bokrne
<holstein> undo/fix that, and all will be backk to normal
<anarkhos> everything is basically normal
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<anarkhos> it's just this minor detail im curious about
<anarkhos> exit smoothly from x to CLI
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<anarkhos> yes that works (f1-f6)
<holstein> should be no need to "exit"... none of the ubuntu flavors are really trying to faciliatate that.. they dont promise "you can easily kill the x server and use the command line only system without any issues"
<anarkhos> so a strange f7 window after exit is normal?
<holstein> they are all providing x
<anarkhos> yeah
<holstein> if i wanted no x, i would use a server distro.. or just not install x from minimal iso
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<anarkhos> yeah
<holstein> if i wanted to kill x on a distro that is specificially providing x, and in killing it, the tty that x was in is "odd" or "tied up", i wouldnt personally be bothered with it, since there are others
<anarkhos> first it was just a black window, i.e. not particularly odd. however, when i began hitting some keys, it was as if i had opened a text editor rather than a terminal
<anarkhos> i assume there is no key combo for reverting a terminal window back to the login screen for instance
<holstein> sure.. im just saying, its not odd for a distro that is desinged to provide x to have issues when you are trying to exit x, or kill it
<holstein> i mean, why kill or exit? why not just open the terminal and run what you need? or tty?
<holstein> anarkhos: you want to "revert a terminal window back to login screen" ? i type "exit" and logout in tty or terminal.. then, i do whatever i would like.. launch a login screen or greeter would be an option
<anarkhos> yeah in general you're right. however, i fiddled with this because...
<holstein> but, why are you doing that? what is the goal?
<anarkhos> ...i wanted to try the suspend feature without x running in the background
<anarkhos> however, it made no difference
<anarkhos> "exit" works if the terminal window is normal
<holstein> right.. x is likely not causing any issues with suspend
<anarkhos> yeah the graphics card seems to be incompatible with that feature
<holstein> anarkhos: you are not in "a terminal windows".. you are in whats left of what is reserved for x
<anarkhos> ok
<holstein> anarkhos: the graphics card is not resuming from suspend?
<anarkhos> correct
<anarkhos> Intel GMA500 Poulsbo
<anarkhos> gma500 driver anyway
<holstein> i would spend time forcing the vesa driver, and test.. remove the driver from the equation
<anarkhos> VGA compatible Intel card
<anarkhos> what's the easiest way of doing that?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<holstein> i would just put that file in place, and not "lose sleep" over the geometry of the desktop.. just test, then, you'll find the driver is likely not the issue, anyway
<anarkhos> ok
<holstein> and, if it is, you can decide what you like to do.. like, see if you have 3d support, or a different module option, or how a 12.04 kernel is supported by your hardware.. etc
<anarkhos> opened the page. ill test it in some hours. thanks, see you
<SamwiseGamgee> hello, is there a screen capture application better than screenshot?
<SamwiseGamgee> One that is reliable and gives you more options for screen capping?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: what options are you looking for?
<holstein> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (trusty), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<SamwiseGamgee> I want to capture my desktop
<SamwiseGamgee> Screen cap my desktop or select parts of the desktop to be captured and put them into a JPEG images
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: did you try scrot?
<holstein> thats what i would use.. assuming it meets my needs
<holstein> i can do what you are asking with any screenshot and editor..
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, thanks, I will look for it and find reviews on it
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: reviews?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: its a command line utility that likely most GUIs use on the backend..
<SamwiseGamgee> in the Ubuntu software centre they give you reviews you can read before install
<holstein> you can read "man scrot".. that would likely be the most info for you. for flags and whatever
<SamwiseGamgee> I don't know what a backend is
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: why not just use your included screenshot tool, and edit the images?
<SamwiseGamgee> may be I have a bad version of screenshot, because this screenshot's features does not match what the tutorial says
<SamwiseGamgee> it's pretty limited in what it can do, and it only saves png images
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: its not the same as the main ubuntu one
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: this is lubuntu, the "l" is for "lxde", which, the "l" there is for "lightweight"
<SamwiseGamgee> I know, I'm using xubuntu, not lubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> I would prefer a better screen capture app than one that uses a command line.  Isn't there a better one?  There must be dozens of them
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: "better" is a matter of opinion and use case
<SamwiseGamgee> is there one like KSnapshot, that's a really good one?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: why not use it?
<SamwiseGamgee> I don't have Kubuntu
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: "good" is a matter of opinion
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: kubuntu *is* ubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> Wow, Ksnapshot works for xubuntu?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you can install it from the repos.. if its in the ubuntu repos..
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, it's in the ubuntu software centre
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: i do not know ksnapshot, friend.. im just saying, if you want to use it, install it.. it'll pull in kde libs
<holstein> but, if its "good", or "better" for you, then get it, and use it
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, what are libs?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you will get kde applications pulled in.. lots of stuff.. that you dont really need.. added into your xubuntu to faciliate the kde application you are adding
<SamwiseGamgee> Wow, Shutter got a better review
<SamwiseGamgee> Would Shutter work better than KSnapshot?
<SamwiseGamgee> for Xubuntu?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: friend, there is not "better"..
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: either it meets your needs, or not
<SamwiseGamgee> I mean better for me
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: i use the included one, and make a screenshot, and edit it in an editor
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: i do not know your needs..
<SamwiseGamgee> I will try Shutter, thanks
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: try them both.. they are literally free to try
<SamwiseGamgee> I assume it's easy to uninstall an app with Ubuntu, is that right?
<SamwiseGamgee> Wow, that's weird, according to the ubuntu software centre, screenshot is not installed, and yet the icon is still there, and it still works
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: thats the *ubuntu* one, likely. the stock one that ships with ubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> May be I'
<SamwiseGamgee> I'm not using the software centre properly
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you are not using ubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> is it ok to leave the screenshot installed and install Shutter, so I have both programs?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you are on xubuntu, and in the #lubuntu channel
<SamwiseGamgee> I am using xubuntu
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: they are *all* ubuntu, and share repositories.. but, you are looking up "screenshot" in the ubuntu software center.. thats likely the stock one from ubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu will use a different one
<holstein> lubuntu, even a different one
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you can just try them all and see what meets your needs..
<SamwiseGamgee> it's ok to have two screen cap apps installed at the same time?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: why would it not be?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you will need to try them
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: if you want to "experiement", use a live CD, then, you wont be "messsing up" your install
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, I want to try shutter, then if I like it, I will uninstall screenshot
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, that's a good idea,  the Live CD may work better than the guest account for testing things?
<SamwiseGamgee> by the way, is it easier to uninstall an application using the command line?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: again, there is no "better"
<holstein> in this case, the guest account would need you to have installed the application, thus, changing the state of your current install
<holstein> in the live cd, as i said above, you wont change your installation at all. and you can test without concern
<SamwiseGamgee> that's awesome
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: "easier" is also a matter of opinion, and use case
<SamwiseGamgee> sounds like a great way to experiment
<SamwiseGamgee> and learn
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks holstein
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: its easier for me to "sudo apt-get remove" whatever, rather than using the software center, since i prefer it, and i am more comfortable with it..
<holstein> you may be faster in the software center..
<SamwiseGamgee> I can access the software Centre using the Live CD?
<SamwiseGamgee> And where does the Live CD store all the changes you make?  It goes into your RAM, then the RAM gets wiped when you leave?  is that how it works?
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks for the remove command, that will be very useful
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: it *deosnt* store them.. which is why its handy
<SamwiseGamgee> screenshot add ons assume I have nautilus but I don't
<SamwiseGamgee> that could be a problem
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: xubuntu doesnt ship with nautilus
<SamwiseGamgee> I forgot about nautilus, I had spent a lot of time researching nautilus on the Internet and came up with nothing
<SamwiseGamgee> I even posted stuff on the forums about it
<holstein> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.10.1-0ubuntu9.3 (trusty), package size 473 kB, installed size 1685 kB
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: about what?
<SamwiseGamgee> nautilus
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: what about it?
<SamwiseGamgee> is it something I need?
<SamwiseGamgee> Can I use Shutter without Nautilus?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: i would get a live CD.. load it, and install shutter.. see what it pull in
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: if you want, you can read about waht shutter pulls in
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: does a screenshot tool need a file manager? no.. but i dont use shutter
<SamwiseGamgee> I tried !info nautilus, but got nothing
<SamwiseGamgee> it works better without the exclamation point
<holstein> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.10.1-0ubuntu9.3 (trusty), package size 473 kB, installed size 1685 kB
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: ^ thats the info about it
<holstein> its just the file manager
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you dont need it to take a screenshot
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: see if shutter pulls it in when you install it on the live CD
<SamwiseGamgee> if it pulls in Nautilus?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: correct
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you asked if it would pull in nautilus
<holstein> thats the question you asked.. will shutter install or need nautilus
<SamwiseGamgee> Yeah, that's right
<holstein> i dont know that, and im trying to show you how to find out, rather than just looking it up and telling you
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, thanks for your help
<SamwiseGamgee> it looks like Gnome was built in to my xubuntu OS, because it was installed onto my system probably the same day I installed xubuntu, but it's got bad reviews, and I never seen it anywhere, that sounds like trouble
<SamwiseGamgee> Gnome, sorry, Nautilus
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: *everything* gets "bad" reviews.. things either meet your needs, or they dont
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: both xfce and gnome are gtk
<SamwiseGamgee> I don't know gtk, but I do know that my File Manager is not Nautilus, so it's very strange that it has been installed  on my OS all this time iwthout me knowing it
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: l?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: friend, its not like that, at all
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: if you installed something that pulled in nautilus, then, it got pulled in
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you are not checking when you install applications to see what is getting installed
<SamwiseGamgee> normally, I do
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: just take your time, and try and do your experimentation in live CD's or in virtualization
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<martin1989> hi people
<martin1989> i want to set my screensaver
<martin1989> with a specific image that i have on mi hd
<martin1989> how can i do that?
<blackhawk_> Bonjour toutes et tous
<manuel_> Hi
<manuel_> I have a little problem
<Noskcaj> !ask | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Noskcaj> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<manuel_> Sorr,but I wanted to ask, befor I know, that other people here, and write.
<manuel_> SO now to my problem.
<manuel_> I have on my Laptop, a lenovo g505, Ubuntu installed and later have I Lubuntu-core install. All programms going good, but the Logout and shutdown is not so good.
<manuel_> I go normaly on the start button, or on the button left on the bar and click on log out. And then feels a half minute, to get the dialog with shutdown, logout, .... what can I do, that thats not every sshutdown happen.
<Noskcaj> wxl, I'm trying to get my old mac mini to work again, but i get an error about message about "live" not being a file or directory
<Noskcaj> "live video=radeonfb:1024x768-32@60" is what i'm trying to run
<Noskcaj> manuel_, So is your computer just too slow?
<manuel_> now, thats not
<manuel_> in the .xsession-error file in my home, can I read that the script for the ibus under run_im started.
<manuel_> sorry, Ilive in germany and have a little problem with english
<bivin> Is lubuntu better for virtual box?
<Noskcaj> wxl, never mind, fixed it
<manuel_> Ehm, can everyone help me now, or what is?
<manuel___> exit
<onla> whre can I set what app opens acestream:// links
<onla> chrome asks if I want to launch app but it launches another chrome instance when it should launch acestream player :( can't see acestream on lxsession configuration applet
<onla> same with sop:// links for sopcast
<MrZodiac> Anyone know of any good twitter clients?
<MrZodiac> I'm looking for something as light-weight on resources as well.
<holstein> http://standardsandfreedom.net/index.php/2014/02/18/twitterclient/
<holstein> !info gwibber
<ubottu> gwibber (source: gwibber): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.0bzr13.04.05-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 45 kB
<MrZodiac> Thanks but something besides Gwibber
<holstein> MrZodiac: sure.. the link suggests *many* other options
<MrZodiac> Viewing it now.
<holstein> !info twyt
<ubottu> Package twyt does not exist in trusty
<MrZodiac> Thanks
<holstein> !info twidge
<ubottu> twidge (source: twidge): Unix Command-Line Twitter and Identica Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0 (trusty), package size 1837 kB, installed size 6687 kB
<holstein> something in the terminal.. or, whatever twitter might suggest for you to use
<MrZodiac> Nice
<UltimaKR> Hello, I was hoping someone could help me with reading an IDE hard drive. I have a computer with Lubuntu 12.10 and I was trying to retrieve data off an old HDD. I set it to slave and plugged it in, but I am not sure how to access it in Lubuntu.
<anarkhos> it doesn't show up at all?
<UltimaKR> anarkhos: What do you mean? I am not sure where to look.
<anarkhos> the menu, accessories i think, then... i don't recall what it's called. the program to explore drives, partitions, folders, files
<UltimaKR> anarkhos: I am in File Manager, but does Lubuntu automount? I see two things under storage that say "ATA" but one says it is a seagate, the other doesnt (they both should)
<rafaellaguna> hello
<anarkhos> im pretty sure my ntfs partition was automounted
<rafaellaguna> you can configure pcmanfm to automount or not, and to auto-open
<rafaellaguna> ntfs or whatever partition
<UltimaKR> anarkhos: So where do i go to see what is on it?
<anarkhos> isn't it just a matter of clicking on it?
<UltimaKR> anarkhos: it is plugged in internally
<rafaellaguna> open preferences menu in pcmanfm and go to "volume management"
<rafaellaguna> there you can choose mount disks (volumes), media (usb, discs) and show (open a window)
<UltimaKR> thats what is weird to me....i cannot get to volume management
<UltimaKR> the other computer with the exact same lubuntu can, but it only reads SATA drives
<rafaellaguna> wha version of Lubuntu do you use?
<rafaellaguna> *what
<UltimaKR> it is 12.10...i have yet to do a fresh install with the 14
<rafaellaguna> yes, 12.10 is very outdated, I recommend to upgrade
<rafaellaguna> also, your new desktop will recognize better usb drives and partitions
<UltimaKR> it is not plugged in by usb
<UltimaKR> it is connect with an ide cable internally
<rafaellaguna> doesn't matter, it should see it
<rafaellaguna> maybe the volume preferences is in other place
<rafaellaguna> I have 14.04 so I don't know how you see it
<UltimaKR> i will try this ide to usb cable with the other computer and see, be right back...this one has 14
<rafaellaguna> ok, we'll be here... or not :D
<rafaellaguna> kidding, there's always someone here
<UltimaKR> alright, it didnt do anything
<UltimaKR> i see a 48GB partition, but I know that is the main drive
<rafaellaguna> nice, so you can access it?
<UltimaKR> that is the original drive, not the one i am looking for
<rafaellaguna> do you have a tool called palimpsest or gnome-disk-utility?
<UltimaKR> where would i find them or where do i get them
<rafaellaguna> open lxterminal and use "sudo apt-get install palimpsest" or "sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility", with that you can see and manipulate your drives, be careful, it's a partition editor
<UltimaKR> which of those two do you recommend
<anarkhos> i don't know much about either. maybe you could just try one first and if it doesn't work, install the other?
<rafaellaguna> try the first one, and if it doesn't work, the second :)
<UltimaKR> rafaellaguna: While I am installing that I am plugging the drive into the 12.10 computer by IDE, and Primary Disk 1 is "Unknown Device"
<rafaellaguna> that happens when there's no partition or an error
<rafaellaguna> or an unrecognized file system, rare in Linux
<UltimaKR> rafaellaguna: Ok so in fdisk I get something finally, but "no valid partition table"
<rafaellaguna> see? you'll need to make another one, but you'll loose any data on it, if there's any
<UltimaKR> rafaellaguna: Is there a way to back it up first? The purpose of this exercise is to back up THEN wipe and install a fresh OS
<rafaellaguna> no if you can't access to it :|
#lubuntu 2014-08-17
<laanan> hello, looking for help.
<laanan> I am running lubuntu on an acer aspire one netbook with a 1.7gh processor (neo II)
<laanan> oh, lubuntu installed under 20GB with wubi
<laanan> I am having problems with crashing
<laanan> especially when playing flash videos (e.g. on youtube).
<laanan> It also seems to have crashed when pretty much idle (I had a buffered youtube vid and several tabs open)
<laanan> by crashing, I mean the netbook just completely shuts off, as if I unplugged it without a battery inside
<laanan> this behavior does not happen under win7 (the main OS installed)
<laanan> I installed TLP...
<laanan> but no change in behavior
<laanan> Any help would be greatly appreciated
<Kassadin> Hi there...can anyone help me with a slave idea hard drive? it is not recognized by the computer even though it powers on, and running fdisk implies that it has no partition at all (something like no value partition table appears)
<laanan-> anyone active?
<Antoto> Hello, is it ok to ask questions here? It`s my first time on IRC
<TimeVirus> hell all
<TimeVirus> hello*
<TimeVirus> I'm getting ready to install Lubuntu on this machine and it has a BCM4311 wifi card. How would I install the firmware for it? apt-get or is there a gui package manager? or...?
<phillw> TimeVirus: have it plugged into ethernet and after installation select Preferences --> Additional Drivers, it will grab the WiFi driver for you.
<TimeVirus> great
<TimeVirus> thanks
<TimeVirus> i'm off to gitter done
<Penguination_> nick cbathurs
<TimeVirus> hello
<holstein> TimeVirus: o/
<TimeVirus> I installed Lubuntu to my 500GB HDD and it's not booting from there -- The Bios is set to look at USB first
<TimeVirus> external HDD
<holstein> TimeVirus: cool.. just address your bios settings then
<TimeVirus> BIOS is set to look at USB first already
<holstein> TimeVirus: but, "first usb" is not "500gb hdd"
<TimeVirus> huh ? lol
<holstein> unless is is, in which case, you need to explain
<holstein> TimeVirus: regardless, i find machines dont like to boot usb sometimes, and i might use plop to make sure the machine will boot the USB device
<TimeVirus> when the boot failed I am now on the installation flash
<holstein> you can make a plop iso to boot from cd
<TimeVirus> no cd drive
<TimeVirus> busted
<holstein> TimeVirus: sure.. but, the "installation flash" is a USB.. so, whats the difference?
<holstein> TimeVirus: tht difference in the "installation flash usb" and "500gb external USB" will be your problem
<TimeVirus> the difference is that it doesnt save updates is VERY limited in size and and and
<holstein> TimeVirus: thats not what im saying friend
<TimeVirus> ok
<holstein> TimeVirus: im saying, the installation USB booted from your bios.. so, why didnt the other USB?
<holstein> thats your problem.. whatever that is
<TimeVirus> well
<holstein> i would start with troubleshooting grub.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair making sure that grub is actually installed on the drive
<TimeVirus> what IS the difference wheather it be a spinning hdd or flash?
<TimeVirus> ok grub shoot
<holstein> TimeVirus: its no difference to me, but, is it to your machine's bios?
<TimeVirus> lol
<TimeVirus> o\
<holstein> TimeVirus: another "easy" test would be to take the drive to another machine and test
<holstein> if it works there, then, the issue is with the machine not booting the hardware.. so, you can stop trying to "fix" it in lubuntu
<TimeVirus> would I go to the BIOS maker to post a question about this usb flash boot but not usb hdd boot?
<TimeVirus> makes me no sense
<holstein> TimeVirus: does the hard drive boot on another machine?
<TimeVirus> meh
<TimeVirus> didnt try
<TimeVirus> makes no sense!
<holstein> TimeVirus: it could be the hard drive is bad, or failling. they *all* do
<TimeVirus> lol
<holstein> TimeVirus: ?
<TimeVirus> no way
<TimeVirus> bran new wd black
<holstein> TimeVirus: yes.. they *all* fail
<TimeVirus> brand new wd black
<TimeVirus> :P
<holstein> TimeVirus: brand new is a great time for them to fail.. its actually more likely
<holstein> TimeVirus: you can google search that fact, or ask wd..
<holstein> regardless, its plausible..
<TimeVirus> well I've been using it as a logical ntfs volume for a while ... but this is my first atempt at using it as a boot divice
<TimeVirus> device*
<holstein> TimeVirus: im just saying, its not constrictive to assume its not broken, or failing.. since they *all* fail
<TimeVirus> I partitioned it to allow lubuntu install and run VMs from it
<holstein> TimeVirus: sounds like you did a custom install, then.. i would assume that is the issue, and try grub repair
<TimeVirus> ok
<TimeVirus> when asked if I wanted to make it a primary partition or? I left it at 'no' -- Linux doesnt need a primary partition -- could that be it?
<holstein> TimeVirus: *anything* in your custom partitioning can be broken
<holstein> TimeVirus: i would try booting the drive on another machine.. if it doenst boot, then, you can safely assume its something in your build
<holstein> TimeVirus: you can then, try the boot repair i linked a while back.. or, you can just remove the lubuntu partitions, and clear out empty space, and let the installer automatically install on the empty space
<holstein> by default, grub will be installed on the first hard drive, and not on the USB
<holstein> so, i would use the mini iso to make sure i get the operating system and grub exactly where i want
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<TimeVirus> the first drive would be my internal then
<holstein> TimeVirus: correct.. so, if you didnt specify, thats where you installed grub.. *not* on the USB drive
<TimeVirus> unacceptable --- too small
<TimeVirus> Grub isnt on the internal
<holstein> TimeVirus: its not about "acceptable".. its about where you are expecting it to be
<holstein> TimeVirus: expecting it to be on the USB when you actually installed on the internal drive is the issue..
<TimeVirus> lol no
<holstein> TimeVirus: yes
<TimeVirus> grub isnt on the internal
<holstein> TimeVirus: if you followed the defaults, you get grub on the internal
<TimeVirus> wanna see?
<holstein> TimeVirus: no
<TimeVirus> no help here
<TimeVirus> thanks anyway
<holstein> TimeVirus: if you set that to manually install on the USB, then great.. but, the drigve is *not* booting.. and i think we should explore why that can be
<holstein> TimeVirus: an easy way is because the installer installs grub where you are not expecting
<TimeVirus> huh?
<holstein> but, you can use the boot repair link i gave to double check
<holstein> TimeVirus: what do i need to repeat for you?
<TimeVirus> k
<holstein> TimeVirus: the installer installs on the internal drive.. puts grub there by default
<TimeVirus> repeat again that grub is on my internal
<holstein> TimeVirus: did you specify a different location?
<TimeVirus> lol
<TimeVirus> of course i did
<holstein> TimeVirus: then, you *cant* boot the extneral USB that is selected by the bios
<TimeVirus> gah
<holstein> TimeVirus: if grub is on the internal drive, then thats where grub is
<TimeVirus> makes no sense
<holstein> 16:45 < TimeVirus> repeat again that grub is on my internal
<TimeVirus> why would that be?
<TimeVirus> why would a flash boot and not hdd
<holstein> ^that means that grub is on the internal drive.. which is what i asked, and you stated happened
<TimeVirus> usb is usb
<holstein> TimeVirus: the flash installer *has* a boot loader
<holstein> TimeVirus: the usb hard drive yuo install lubuntu on has grub installed to your internal hard drive
<TimeVirus> holstein
<holstein> you stated above grub is on the internal drive. so, you set that to boot firt in the bios
<holstein> the usb 500gb hard drrive has no boot loader on it
<TimeVirus> if grub were where I didnt tell it to go (Internal) then wouldnt the internal boot grub ?
<holstein> thats why its not booting
<TimeVirus> windows boots as it always has
<TimeVirus> let me tell you one last time
<holstein> TimeVirus: no need
<TimeVirus> GRUB is not on the internal
<holstein> 16:45 < TimeVirus> repeat again that grub is on my internal
<holstein> ^ thats you saying is *is* on the internal
<TimeVirus> you asked
<TimeVirus> 'what do I need to repeat'
<holstein> TimeVirus: so, i appologize for suggesting you confirm
<TimeVirus>  sarcastically i said ...
<holstein> 16:45 < TimeVirus> repeat again that grub is on my internal
<TimeVirus> you blowhard!
<TimeVirus> lol
<holstein> TimeVirus: regardless, its easy to use boot repair
#lubuntu 2015-08-10
<silver_m> well I disabled the wbar because it was not working well in dual screen
<silver_m> and in rotating backgrounds
<silver_m> was always keeping the previous background
<holstein> silver_m: thats what way it provides transparency
<silver_m> but why it keeps previous background
<holstein> silver_m: as opposed to requiring 3d, which, i think is your issue with plank.. since, my understanding is, you just installed compton, and just installing it is not enough
<silver_m> should I config plank to  start some seconds later than compton? at startup?
<dero> (i)
<holstein> silver_m: i think, personally, you should decide how important transparency is to your work flow, and implement it, into lxde, if thats what you want.. when you do that, then, *all* things that require transparency will just work
<silver_m> but the big question is: how to implement transparency
<silver_m> ?
<krytarik> silver_m: Set up Compton properly.
<silver_m> my 1st problem is that I unpinned the anchor icon from plank and now I cannot bring it back
<holstein> silver_m: no.. thats not an issue..
<silver_m> second problem is that I had set compton -C
<holstein> silver_m: you can simply reset the config, and get it back to defaults.. but, the config file allows you to provide the transparency
<silver_m> how to reset the config
<holstein> silver_m: what you'll do best with, is, simply remove plank from the equation, right now, and *just* implement tranparency, if thats key to your work flow
<holstein> silver_m: you can simply rename the config file, or delete it..
<silver_m> where can I find the config file
<holstein> silver_m:  ~/.config/plank/dock1/settings is what was linked before.. and is documented..
<holstein> silver_m: i would look in my users /home for .config/plank, and simply rename, move, or delete plank, and everything inside..
<holstein> silver_m: then, you will get, as i said, the default setup, which will give you the anchor, which is *not* going to fix your transparency issue..
<silver_m> and what to do in compton to support transparency in plank
<holstein> silver_m: please, dont worry with plank.. this is to provide transparency for the entire OS.. so, please, go in steps
<silver_m> maybe  the anchor helps me to set images zoom on hover in plank
<holstein> silver_m: please, make sure you have reset the config for plank, if you want to get the anchor back.. remove/rename, or delet the config, and reload the desktop.. then, we can move on to transparency..
<silver_m> ok I will reset plank
<holstein> please, no need to spend time setting up plank, either. just let me know when you have an anchor..
<silver_m> ok now I have an anchor
<silver_m> I will do the settings later
<holstein> so, now.. the question need not be "how to make the background transparent in plank".. the issue is, lxde doenst support transparency, right now.. so, thats what we address.. and compton can do that..
<silver_m> yes
<silver_m> ok
<silver_m> how to support transparency
<holstein> silver_m: im looking for a nice, simple, relevant guide for you to add compton, and configure it properly.. please be patient..
<holstein> silver_m: are you using lubuntu 15.04?
<silver_m> in the other pc I use the LTS
<silver_m> in the pc I want to setup
<silver_m> I use LTS
<holstein> silver_m: so, again, friend.. is this lubuntu 15.04? are are you asnwering, no, this is lubuntu 14.04?
<holstein> silver_m: i, and the other volunteers need details..
<silver_m> it is lubuntu 14.04 LTS in the pc we talk about
<holstein> silver_m: on the pc "we talk about".. you will make sure you have compton installed.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install compton"
<holstein> silver_m: make sure that completes without error..
<silver_m> yes it is insalled
<silver_m> installed
<holstein> silver_m: so, you ran that command? and have no errors, corrrect?
<silver_m> yes
<silver_m> it says compton is running
<silver_m> latest version
<holstein> silver_m: shouldnt say compton is running.. should say, the latest version is *installed*.. not, running..
<holstein> but, anyways, i am using http://duncanlock.net/blog/2013/06/07/how-to-switch-to-compton-for-beautiful-tear-free-compositing-in-xfce/ and will be catering it for you, a bit
<holstein> create a text file in ~/.config/ called compton.conf with the following contents:
<silver_m> yes but I have conky and says  it is running
<holstein> silver_m: conky is *not* compton..
<silver_m> yes but it says compton is running
<silver_m> it shows tasks
<silver_m> on pc
<holstein> silver_m: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12048690/ is what i would put in that file. its from the linnk i gave
<holstein> then, you can use "alt f2" and type "compton" to test it..
<silver_m> wait I copy paste it
<silver_m> ok I will do this in a few time
<holstein> silver_m: cool.. im out.. i need to get back to work here
<silver_m> ok I will tell you later what happens
<holstein> silver_m: keep in mind, you can use #ubuntu, since this is not specifically related to lubuntu or lxde.. if its slow in here..
<silver_m> but I use lubuntu
<silver_m> my pc is old and cannot run unity
<silver_m> unity is very slow
<krytarik> silver_m: He was referring to the IRC channel.
<silver_m> before unity I was running ubuntu but after unity pc becme slow
<silver_m> ok
<holstein> silver_m: sure, and im not suggesting you not use lubuntu, or, that you are using unity.. just that, compton, and plank dont ship with lubuntu or lxde, so, if its slow here, like it is, you can get help in the larger, and more populous #ubuntu channel
<silver_m> ok I ll give it a trhy
<silver_m> try
<silver_m> in the other pc I have lubuntu 15.04 and it has automatically transparent plank but it is not dual screen
<holstein> silver_m: sure.. it is a different release, and version of the software
<holstein> silver_m: also, a different machine.. with different GPU drivers.. all kinds of variables, that was can sort through..
<holstein> silver_m: one easy way.. on the 14.04 machine, take the live 15.04 installer iso, and run it live, and test plank..
<holstein> then, you can decide if its easier to implement, what is obviously very important OSX like looking dock, by working with 14.05, or, just installing 15.04
<silver_m> ok I will test
<holstein> or, implement another dock. or compositing.. etc
<silver_m> well I copy pasted the text in compton.conf but the result is still the same
<silver_m> no transparent
<JohnDoe3> compton
<JohnDoe3> i use xcompmgr and try compton only default. And get transparent
<Geogts> how easy is it to break my system by removing orphaned packages with gtkorphan?  it found 97 packages when i selected to show all packages, not only those in the libs section.
#lubuntu 2015-08-11
<R0B_ROD> very nice distro thanks a lot
<mig_> i like it too
<R0B_ROD> :)
<kl0rth0> I have a console blanking issue... consoleblank=600 and I have tried many different ways to find a workaround.
<SixtyFold> is there a way to change alt+f2 to the windows key on the keyboard instead? are there key bindings in a file somewhere or something?
<bioterror> yes
<SixtyFold> do you know the dir off hand?
<SixtyFold> if not ill google it
<bioterror> just a moment
<SixtyFold> thanks
<bioterror> help.ubuntu.com is slow
<SixtyFold> ahh
<SixtyFold> i found it
<bioterror> ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<SixtyFold> yah, thanks :)
<bioterror> change alt to super
<SixtyFold> is it super or is W for super?
<SixtyFold> oh geesh, im stupid af anyhow, i just realized you could do super + r to get run anyways
<SixtyFold> so i dont need to change the binding, just read better. haha smh
<joel135> Hi, I am trying to write Ukrainian letters. I am using IBus and ibus-table-translit-ua. A second ago I didn't know how to write й but I figured out by trial and error. Now I can't find Я. How can I be systematic about finding the keys? I did find a database /usr/share/ibus-table/tables/translit-ua.db which may contain the mapping but I'm not familiar with SQL.
<joel135> My physical keyboard is Swedish so it's pretty similar to a US one.
<holstein> i think i would ask in the main #ubuntu channel.. and refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KeyboardLayouts and see if i could find someone in the irc channel for that area.. could be, something is "broken" about the support, etc
<joel135> I'll try that.
<krytarik> joel135: In the worst case, you could always do: "xmodmap -pke".
<joel135> krytarik, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12056048/
<krytarik> joel135: But I don't want to know! :P
<C0deGyver> any one know if there is a cap on RAM for libintu?
<C0deGyver> I have 32GB or ram installed but `/proc/meminfo` shows ~1/2 that :(
<C0deGyver> oops accidentlly closed wrong chat... lol
<wxl> C0deGyver: what do you mean by cap?
<C0deGyver> a limit
<wxl> C0deGyver: i got that, but i'm still not sure what you mean. i guess the answer is no. it can consume as much as it wants (though there is the out of memory killer)
<wxl> perhaps explaining what you're trying to figure out might help
<C0deGyver> I mean (for instance) in windows 7 the home version limits RAM to 8GB I think to use 32GB you have to get pro or ultimate... so it is limiting how much RAM the computer can see / use
<wxl> C0deGyver: afaik that's based on limitation of the cpu home is intended for (x86)
<C0deGyver> I want to make sure I will be able to usa all of my 32GB of RAM on my lubuntu computer
<C0deGyver> I would agree but they have a 64 bit home
<wxl> C0deGyver: then use the 64bit version and you'll be fine
<wxl> there's no such limitation with lubuntu
<wxl> except for those imposed by the cpu itself
<C0deGyver> okay.. thanks... now (if you don't mind) why do you think the results of my `/proc/meminfo` were half of my installed ram
<C0deGyver> I did not know the cpu could impose RAM restrictions... hmmm may be that is the cause...
<wxl> depends on which line you're referring to, C0deGyver. might be wiser to check `free -g`
<C0deGyver> the total line
<wxl> "MemTotal" should be the same
<wxl> hmm maybe not free -g
<wxl> free -m instead
<C0deGyver> could you look at my proccessor and check for the limit you were talking about?
<wxl> -g seems off over here
<C0deGyver> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117369
<wxl> you should have no problems there
<wxl> check your bios and make sure it sees all of the memory
<C0deGyver> ok brb going to run ur command
<C0deGyver> will do that to
<Kamilion> ?
<wxl> Kamilion: ?
<Kamilion> C0deGyver: Sorry, the only reason to impose limitations like that is to charge people more money...
<wxl> hahahha
<wxl> C0deGyver: there may be limited support for memory in some cpus based on kernel issues e.g. https://askubuntu.com/questions/106976/why-doesnt-ubuntu-detect-all-of-my-ram-on-64-bit
<Kamilion> http://ark.intel.com/products/80807/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_40-GHz
<wxl> …so might want to check dmesg
<Kamilion> ARK shows 32GB max.
<C0deGyver> I'm back..
<C0deGyver> what is ARK?
<Kamilion> http://ark.intel.com/products/80807/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_40-GHz
<Kamilion> intel's product information system
<C0deGyver> bios shows:16384mb...
<wxl> so seems like the problem exists outside of linux :)
<Kamilion> hardware issue.
<C0deGyver> yea... well that sucks... any Ideas? please!
<Kamilion> how many sticks of memory? Four or eight?
<C0deGyver> (this is a custom built PC) I am going to use as a server four 8GB sticks
<Kamilion> dmidecode -t 17
<Kamilion> how many show up, two or four?
<C0deGyver> not sure where to look in bios for the number of chips..
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/jybHi/193f3a36dd.png
<Kamilion> bios isn't gonna tell you deep info like that, only clockspeed and total size
<C0deGyver> I see my bad brb
<C0deGyver> I found the problem... thanks for all the help!!!!
#lubuntu 2015-08-12
<Kamilion> C0deGyver: what was the issue?
<Kamilion> one of the sticks was not fully seated or something?
<C0deGyver> well my bro helped me pick out the RAM I thought he had picked up 8GB sticks... but they are only 4GB sticks...
<C0deGyver> so it is showing correctly...
<C0deGyver> not sure I am going to mess with returning the ram for the upgrade 32GB was way overkill I think
<C0deGyver> kinda pissed at my bro now...... grrr
<Kamilion> RAM is never overkill
<Kamilion> your main memory transfers data at approximately 20,000MB/sec
<Kamilion> your disk can deal with 200MB tops unless it's an SSD
<Kamilion> It's almost always to your benefit to fill a machine full of *inexpensive* (not cheap) ram
<C0deGyver> lol too true... so one last question (sorry)... if I install now with my 16GB of RAM and latter upgrade will I have to reinstall?
<Kamilion> windows/linux will use the remaining free ram as a disk cache
<Kamilion> nope
<Kamilion> memory size is determined every boot
<Kamilion> the only thing you can't do on a consumer system is hotadd/hotremove memory
<Kamilion> that's reserved for 'real' servers you find in racked chassis
<C0deGyver> sweet... was hoping you'd say that.... and the main drive (OS & software) is a 64GB ssd
<Kamilion> intending on using it as one big server, or splitting it up with virtual machines?
<C0deGyver> one big server... mainly TS, a few games like minecraft, a FTP / media server
<Kamilion> ugh, TS.
<Kamilion> I use mumble myself, cause of TS's pricing
<Kamilion> also, avoid using classic FTP
<Kamilion> if you're stuck with it, make sure you're using a modern ftpd that supports ssl like vsftpd
<C0deGyver> I use TS free... and using open_ssh for ftp
<Kamilion> but really, winscp.net for windows will let you use sftp from windows
<Kamilion> and osx/linux all have the sftp/scp binaries available if openssh is around
<C0deGyver> I thought windows clients can use filezilla to connect to openssh
<Kamilion> if you ever feel like messing around with VMs, feel free to check out my lubuntu server image, kamikazi.
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-deploy
<Kamilion> yeah, filezilla also supports sftp
<Kamilion> I happen to prefer winscp's interface though, since it supports putty/kitty's public key server pagent
<Kamilion> i don't like having to unlock my privatekey to filezilla every time I connect
<Kamilion> osx has a keychain, and linux has ssh-add
<C0deGyver> Kamilion you have been awsom (putting up with my n00by ways) so has wxl.. if this was stackexchange I would up vote
<Kamilion> we were all newbies once.
<C0deGyver> you ar a bit over my head with that :(... server pagent?
<wxl> no problem
<Kamilion> the only way not to be is gaining experience
<Kamilion> on windows, putty has a tool called pageant.exe
<wxl> the best thing you can do to give back is contribute to the project ;)
<Kamilion> it loads a .ppk privatekey
<Kamilion> so you unlock your key once and other apps like kitty/putty/winscp can use the unlocked key
<Kamilion> i have mine set so it locks if my screensaver comes on or the system goes to sleep
<C0deGyver> I see... so I should go with winscp?
<Kamilion> that's up to you
<Kamilion> both filezilla and winscp are free
<Kamilion> if you happen to like winscp better, then that's your pick! :D
<C0deGyver> only reason for openssh is because I know it.. (used it before)
<Kamilion> http://www.9bis.net/kitty/?page=Welcome&zone=en   <--- i like using kitty (a fork of putty)
<C0deGyver> wow I feel like an dummy... you were talking about client software... not server... lol
<Kamilion> https://winscp.net/eng/docs/screenshots
<Kamilion> yeah.
<Kamilion> 'openssh' is the server. it includes a file called 'sftp-server' and runs it instead of 'bash', which is actually what does the file transfers over the SSH channels.
<C0deGyver> so still openssh on my server with winscp on my client
<Kamilion> openssh also supports a VPN mode
<Kamilion> but so far there's no windows client for it :<
<C0deGyver> that is okay.. I use TeamViewer for that
<Kamilion> that's remote desktop
<Kamilion> VPN would add you remotely to the LAN
<Kamilion> so for example, you could type in http://192.168.1.1/ while VPN'd and get the REMOTE SIDE'S router
<C0deGyver> yea but is also kinda VPN cause you can copy host-guest and the other way
<Kamilion> sure, you can remote desktop in, and then use the local clients to do network fileshare access or open a browser
<Kamilion> I do that all the time too
<C0deGyver> don't know much about VPN (obvously) but FTP combine with ssh and TeamViewer... I can do everything I need to
<Kamilion> VPN's more useful when there's a bunch of servers on the remote end and you're talking to more than a few of them at once
<Kamilion> yep
<Kamilion> C0deGyver: since you don't seem to be too familiar with the linux space, you might also look at x2go http://wiki.x2go.org/doku.php
<Kamilion> it's similar to teamviewer, providing remote desktop to linux servers
<C0deGyver> I see... this is not a business set up probably don't't need VPN
<C0deGyver> yea... still getting useto Linux over windows only been using it for a year. :)
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/jydyP/5bb65da2e3.jpg
<Kamilion> here's a screenshot
<Kamilion> it feels just like sitting at the computer
<Kamilion> 3D applications like my cool retro terminal work fine
<Kamilion> youtube video plays
<Kamilion> sound works
<Kamilion> trying to print shows both remote and local printers
<Kamilion> since you're starting out, you might actually wanna play around with my ISO
<C0deGyver> hmm... very cool... but I am too use to the GUI to use terminal that much.... thus me using lubuntu instead of ubuntu server
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-deploy
<Kamilion> http://files.sllabs.com/files/storage/xen/kamikazi/boot/isos/kamikazi64.iso   <--- linked from the readme
<Kamilion> I took lubuntu and added a bunch of server-related stuff
<Kamilion> it's set up to act as an "appliance image"
<Kamilion> which means you put it on something like a 2GB/4GB usb stick and boot from there, without needing to install anything
<Kamilion> when it starts up, it loads everything into RAM and the usb stick *can* be removed (although I leave it in)
<Kamilion> but since you've got a reasonably blank system right now -- it's the perfect time to mess around with a livecd containing server stuff, since you can't really hurt your server when it's still blank :)
<C0deGyver> interesting.. but mos of it would probably be over my head... think I will stick with my plan... though I appreciate the advice
<Kamilion> but it's definitely a fast-start into all of the 'modern' linux services you'll run into today
<C0deGyver> true.
<Kamilion> openvswitch lets you treat any network port like a switch
<Kamilion> ceph lets you bridge together many harddrives on many servers into one big filesystem
<C0deGyver> noticed you are not using the LTS version any reason I should not as well?
<Kamilion> rethinkdb does database clustering without needing a master (every system is a master)
<Kamilion> i'm in the middle of transitioning to the new init system found in 15.04, systemd
<C0deGyver> yea... you are so far over my head I can't even see you (lol)
<Kamilion> it will become the default in 16.04 (april 2016's release)
<Kamilion> so I am updating things early before the next LTS (16.04)
<C0deGyver> cool
<Kamilion> so it's all debugged and working for an LTS
<Kamilion> you, want to stick to the LTS
<Kamilion> because you're doing an installation
<Kamilion> mine is an appliance image -- you just replace the .iso to upgrade
<Kamilion> there's no installation
<C0deGyver> once again I cannot thank you enough for the help
<Kamilion> one big 900MB file gets changed out for a new 900MB file with newer packages
<Kamilion> anytime -- just highlight me if there's any other hardware-style questions
<Kamilion> I'm terrible at software development though
<Kamilion> oh, and some advice
<Kamilion> if you're doing web hosting
<Kamilion> use nginx, not apache
<C0deGyver> if I thought I would understand more of the stuff you have changed I might use yours... but I am new to linux still and veen newer to servers.. (this is my first)
<Kamilion> you'll see a lot (and i mean A LOT) of howtos and stuff still using apache
<Kamilion> but it's old and memory hungry and kind of creaky
<Kamilion> and way tougher to configure than it should be
<Kamilion> so save yourself some headache and use a newer one like nginx that has a simple config file
<C0deGyver> not hosing a website so I am good there. I have to go now.. supper time and I am starving :)
<Kamilion> http://www.zentyal.org/
<Kamilion> save that link before ya go
<Kamilion> it's the easy way into an ubuntu server
<C0deGyver> saved thanks and bye
<Kamilion> takes care of all the config for you
<Kamilion> just use your web browser to configure it
<C0deGyver> cool
<Kamilion> like a router
<C0deGyver> bye
<Kamilion> cheers, enjoy your dinner.
<Kamilion> i just wish zentyal didn't use apache :<
<ianorlin> Kamilion: wow blast from the past talking about wayland https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeoOlDzRcKY
<Kamilion> hahah, good ol' dave
<linux_> Hello I need help.
<wxl> ask away mr. linux_
<linux_> Every time I log off my wallpaper and icon placement gets reset. I tried deleting my lxsession folder as it says here since it sounded like a similar problem. http://askubuntu.com/questions/451858/blank-desktop-after-upgrading-lubuntu-to-the-next-version
<linux_> using latest Lubuntu btw
<linux_> hello?
<RandomUser_> Hi guys
<RandomUser_> Hi guys, I have some problems creating links to files on my desktop. I can't find an option to make an alias on my desktop through PC File Manager
<RandomUser_> Hi guys
<RandomUser_> Problem solved
#lubuntu 2015-08-13
<helpmepls>  0 down vote favorite 	  Every time I log off my wallpaper and icons get reset. I tried deleting my lxsession folder as it says here since it seemed like a similar problem but no luck. http://askubuntu.com/questions/451858/blank-desktop-after-upgrading-lubuntu-to-the-next-version Using the latest Lubuntu.
<jam__> hi all, I been asking before about the F4 (Install a command-line system) and what this option give you.)
<jam__> it seems there are no documentation available so my question is if it is possible to run a Diff against ubuntu.mini ? and see what packages are installed and not ?
<jam__> ... unbelevable that you are not able to install ubuntu/xubuntu minimal system with wifi
<jam__> *xubuntu lubuntu
<jam__> don't want to use debian or arch for different reasons
<jam__> ?
<jam__> S wifi
<Unit193> jam__: Can you ask whatever question you have?
<jam__> Unit193, I want to install a minimal ubuntu based system but the ubuntu mini iso don't come with drivers for wifi.
<Unit193> jam__: You can't use ethernet to install those drivers?  Perhaps just grab the desktop ISO and remove unneeded packages then.
<jam__> I am traveling a lot and can't find Internet connections everywhere I go
<jam__> Unit193, to remove unwanted packages is an alternative, but how do I know what to remove ?
<jam__> Unit193,  acctually maybe have the drivers on usb stick could be an option
<Unit193> Depends, what ones did you need?
<Unit193> And, mini.iso isn't live, nor does it have enough to boot into a GUI without internet.
<jam__> Unit193, I found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/203122/how-do-i-do-a-minimal-install-without-an-internet-connection  and they suggest I use the server edition,  I already have the lubuntu.iso and there are an option to install without GUI,  do you know what the diffrence is between this one and the ubuntu mini? if there are any differences ?
<Unit193> I'd say the alternate version, not the server version.  mini.iso is 30MB, but downloads all needed packages during install; the alternate uses the same installer, is about 700MB, but does not need an internet connection to install the system.
<jam__> Unit193, there are no ubuntu alternate version, I have the lubuntu alternate version and selecting F4 using install gives you an
<jam__>  a command-line system
<Unit193> Right, we're in #lubuntu, thus I was commenting about installing Lubuntu.
<jam__> the problem is I do not know how this " a command-line system" are diffrent from the ubuntu mini distro
<jam__> (sorry for my spelling and typing errors)
<jam__> right  :   )   ...  I can't find any documentation using the F4 option so I don't know what I have installed.
<Unit193> I'd think a system without a DE/WM, and one that skipped tasksel.
<jam__> is there a way to figure this out ?  run a DIFF against the ubuntu mini version?
<Unit193> You can get a package list...
<Unit193> dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Package}\n'
<jam__> Unit193, ah so if I run both the ubuntu mini.iso and the lubuntu "command-line system" in virtualbox I should be able to get two lists I can compare ?
<Unit193> I don't see a point in doing so, but yes you can.
<jam__> how else should I know what the lubuntu "command-line system"  installs and not ?
<jam__> ...maybe some important security packages are missing or something ?
<jam__> Unit193,  still here ?  forgot to add your name in my reply
<Harish_> Hello, I have a question about Lubuntu. WHat are its advantages over Kubuntu if I'm running ti on a 2008 macbook pro?
<ianorlin> Harish_: it has benefits if you don't like too many menus and settings
<ianorlin> uses less ram for applications and uses gpu to animate the desktop
<Harish_> I see. That's good. Will the availabe software choices change?
<tsimonq2> Harish_: And in general Lubuntu is faster than Kubuntu, especially on older computers/laptops.
<tsimonq2> Nope
<tsimonq2> Same software
<Harish_> Cool. Will give give it a try.
<ianorlin> less memmory useage
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: too late lol :P :)
#lubuntu 2015-08-14
<Balsaq> hello lubuntites!
<Balsaq> i just turned a horrible vista laptop into a greyhound
<ianorlin> Balsaq: glad you like it
<Balsaq> this laptop was almost dead
<Balsaq> i dropped a $39 128gb SSD in her and installed lubuntu WOW
<tsimonq2> nice
<Balsaq> if anyone needs help manually installing broadcom wireless driver to make lubuntu run wireless i just did it and its working...was a p.i.t.a  but its stable.
<Balsaq> i had it hard wired during install hoping everything would work but had to learn to make it run wireless...so glad i got that part done.
<tsimonq2> yay
<Balsaq> i was bummin there for awhile
<Balsaq> i was like.."oh shiddt now ima have to drill another hole in the floor for another cat6 cable".....
<Balsaq> i got psensor working on it too'
<tsimonq2> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Balsaq> do you think 160F is too hot for an olod turion laptop?
<Kamilion> a bit.
<Balsaq> hmmm
<Kamilion> find a 40mm fan or something and sugru it on the vent.
<Balsaq> seem to have some paerts at 115 and one as ahigh as 160
<Balsaq> doesnt feel hot anywhere though
<Balsaq> yeah i removed a bunch of fans from old desktops the other day and kept them before tossing the other parts
<Balsaq> i could make a nice cooler
<Balsaq> looking at lubuntu task mgr -wow she is barely breathing
<Balsaq> 1-4% cpu, 204mb ram usage! ia ma having more fun on this than my newer gaming desktop.
<ianorlin> Balsaq: if you have two linux laptops and wifi works on both with fresh installs you may want brdige-utils
<ianorlin> if you have a short ethernet patch cord and ports on both
<ianorlin> then you can connect on wifi and share the ethernet without needing to plug into back of router
<Balsaq> hmmm never heard of this
<ianorlin> !info bridge-utils
<ubottu> bridge-utils (source: bridge-utils): Utilities for configuring the Linux Ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-7ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 28 kB, installed size 143 kB
<ianorlin> thing is there is a way for nm-applet to use it and share
<Balsaq> i do have 2 linux laptops - the other one is running ubuntu but i noticed on that one the wirelss worked w/o me doing anything in fact i wasnt even hard wired to intrnet
<Balsaq> and now i got this one to run wirelss too so im good
<Balsaq> both have ssd's now too
<ianorlin> until next install
<Balsaq> yeah but this in good till mid 2017 i think
<ianorlin> yes
<Balsaq> but you are correct - next time i may have some new wireless challenge...i wish that issue would stop.
<ianorlin> Balsaq: many linux user share that sentiment
<Balsaq> i had to do it in terminal but using that method it really seems locked in im steady at 4 bars of 5 since i did it and my router is in the basement so not mad at all....doesnt waiver at all.
<Balsaq> bad*
<bowl323> Hi
<bdhd> hi
<bdhd> after I install lxqt on ubuntu 14.4.3 and after reboot screen resolution changed and cannot get back las resolution and graphic performance is low
<ianorlin> bdhd: what kind of graphic drivers?
<bdhd> I put this into terminal sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-daily  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gilir/q-project sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install lxqt-metapackage lxqt-panel openbox
<bdhd> nvidia 340 open source
<bdhd> dont understand why on ubuntu is graphic perfotmance so low
#lubuntu 2015-08-15
<Guest104> Shud i reboot after every updates ?
<holstein> Guest104: there is no "should".. but, a machine running the linux kernel, traditionally, needs to reboot into that kernel in order to be using the kernel
<holstein> Guest104: there are ways, with newer kernels, where, we will not need to do that.. but, depending on the updates, is the "best" answer
<Guest104> I mostly reboot to be sure.
<holstein> right. but, to be sure of what? is the question
<Guest104> yes.. to be sure all is running well..
<holstein> if you have any officially supported, out of the box ubuntu version, you'll need to reboot to get the newer kernel
<surgy> hello i have a lubuntu 14.04 pc pentium dual core 3.2 ghz with 1gb ram. flash games on face book are real slow... do you think im running out of ram? or could it be my browser? (using chrome) or flashplugin? also i have the non free flash instaled the games work just slow sometimes
<uio> Hello, would lubuntu run on an old non-PAE Pentium M ?
#lubuntu 2015-08-16
<Halelujah> Hi
<Halelujah> I just installed Luubuntu
<Halelujah> I get some wierd lookking notices
<Halelujah_> Hi, my sound is not working
<Halelujah_> installing pulseaudio fixed my problem
<Halelujah> Hi my sound gone again after restart
<Halelujah> hi
<Halelujah> HOw to install alsamixer?
<bioterror> Halelujah, isnt it installed by default?
<bioterror> just open terminal and type: alsamixer
<Halelujah> no
<Unit193> It is, bioterror.
<bioterror> if not, then alsa-utils is the package
<Halelujah> Not for me
<Halelujah> i have installed alsa-utils package
<Halelujah> but no alsamixer
<Halelujah> gatis@pc:~$ alsamixer cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Halelujah> alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<Halelujah> i need sound badly
<bioterror> dpkg -L alsa-utils
<bioterror> does it list alsamixer?
<Halelujah> D/usr/bin/alsamixer
<bioterror> sounds like your $path is not correct
<bioterror> have you changed shell from default bash to another?
<Halelujah> ignore that D letter
<Halelujah> its fresh install
<Halelujah>     /usr/bin/alsamixer
<bioterror> paste that into terminal
<bioterror> should open it
<Halelujah> gatis@pc:~$ /usr/bin/alsamixer cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Unit193> !crosspost | Halelujah
<ubottu> Halelujah: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Halelujah> !crosspost Unit193 dont annoy me...
<ubottu> Halelujah: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Unit193> Halelujah: Read the bot's message.
<Halelujah> Unit193 when i ask for help whole channel is sleeping.. but when you see crossposting suddenly you wake up and have time to judge and not help.. That's not good
<Halelujah> I would never crosspost if this channel was active :/
<Halelujah> I dont know what to do.. install windows? :/
<Halelujah> I dont want to :/ But do i have a choice... im not linux guru
<bioterror> I was just going to ask if the installation was succesful, did not sound like it was
<Unit193> It's already installed, amixer just can't find the card.  He also installed pulseaudio and pulseaudio-utils earlier and had it working, at least according to him.
<Unit193> aplay -l  lists nothing.
<qkzoo1978> I have a machine on my network, 192.168.1.100, that has a printer hooked up via USB.  Xubuntu was able to see and connect to this printer with just a few mouse clicks.  So such joy in Lubuntu.  How do I connect to this printer in Lubuntu?  I add new printer, and that it wants it's ipp:// printer address.  I don't know what this is...?
<qkzoo1978> I have a machine on my network, 192.168.1.100, that has a printer hooked up via USB.  Xubuntu was able to see and connect to this printer with just a few mouse clicks.  So such joy in Lubuntu.  How do I connect to this printer in Lubuntu?  I add new printer, and that it wants it's ipp:// printer address.  I don't know what this is...?
<qkzoo1978> Right click task bar to add installed application shortcut, which shows up in LxMenu under Accessories, but does not show up in the menu to choose for Application Launch Bar.  Any ideas?
<qkzoo1978> In this case, it's KeePass2.  As said it shows up in the LxMenu under Accessories, but when I try to add a shortcut to the taskbar via Right Click Launch Bar, Application Launch Bar Settings, Accessories, it's not there.
<qkzoo1978> The desktop entry is /usr/share/applications/keepass2.desktop
<qkzoo1978> yoo hoo?
<UBuxuBU> would be cool if a team of lubuntu experts got together to form a group called "lubuntu wireless" who's specific goal is to make sure lubuntu runs wireless...right outta the box.
<holstein> UBuxuBU: well, ideally, it would be available for *any* wireless hardware creators to support all of lubuntu/linux/ubuntu.. since, its all open, and available for them to do so.. they are welcome to provide drivers for lubuntu and the linux kernel that work "right outta the box"
<holstein> lubuntu literally cant do anything that would prevent that
<UBuxuBU> for example....i had a major problem after i installed lubuntu-it would bnot use the driver it gave me to run wireless, si was lucky to find a set of terminal commands to make it work, so thst means those commands could of happened during installation so that when i reached my new desktop for the 1st time lubuntu wouldhave seen my wireless network and i would have been able to connect right away.
<holstein> right.. but, the creators of the device likely promised you support for another OS.. they can make sure, and release hardware that works flawlessly with linux, and lubuntu.. if they choose not to, you can have need for work-arounds
<UBuxuBU> a special team of lubuntu helpers could prolly do it...even though the wizzbangs at broadcom should be the ones to do it.
<holstein> UBuxuBU: no. lubuntu helpers are not the creators of the hardware.. the hardware creators will be the one that must do it.. thats when we will get, and do have flawless support
<UBuxuBU> what if they never do it
<holstein> try and purchase hardware that promises linux support.. expect it, and seek it out, and support the companies that do it.. and, that market traction will make things work, not only in lubuntu, but, in linux in general.. for *all* of the community of linus
<holstein> UBuxuBU: if they never want the hardware to work, and specifically block its working, linux and lubuntu are not able to address that..
<UBuxuBU> actually there was a driver that worked it just did not come ready in the OS, it did not appear that anyone did any purposeful blocking.
<holstein> UBuxuBU: its not *allowed* to be included in the OS..
<boxlover> Hi,I just installed lubuntu and I am new to Linux. I installed lubuntu on my mom's old netbook and everything seems to be running fine, but I don't see any option to change my volume. Am I just an idiot or is there something I need to do to fix this?
#lubuntu 2016-08-15
<AlphaOne> I freaking love Lubuntu
<swift110-phone> hey
<tsimonq2> AlphaOne: \o/
<swift110-phone> how are you tsimonq2
<capum321> hello?
<capum321> what is the purpose of keyring password
<tsimonq2> capum321: do you know what gpg/pgp keys are?
<tsimonq2> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<tsimonq2> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/11/10/002-HowToCreatePGP.ogv
<tsimonq2> capum321: it's related to that
<capum321> ok
<capum321> i have `svn upgrade` and created a keyring password a time ago
<tsimonq2> capum321: in addition, for the question you asked earlier "hello, svn has a external launch tool command (resolve conflicts with merge) which is ruled by a file.py . Where should I put this file, since there is no /usr/local/bin in my system; /usr/local/etc paste don't have current permissions" you need to run this command by just running file.py ? could you be a bit more specific?
<capum321> woow
<capum321> which folders are writable for user?
<tsimonq2> everything, the folder just may not be present
<capum321> i thought /usr/local/bin would be, but there isn't such path
<tsimonq2> if you don't have access and it's under /usr/foo/bar/ etc, prefix it with sudo
<tsimonq2> ("it" being the command you're running)
<tsimonq2> well, /usr/bin is a thing
<tsimonq2> maybe it's that
<capum321> so the launch merge tool would prompt for password if I put it in such folders?
<tsimonq2> hmm /usr/local/bin should exist
<capum321> what you are on?
<tsimonq2> could you give me the output of this? sudo mkdir -pv /usr/local/bin/ ?
<tsimonq2> I'm on Lubuntu Next (LXQt, been running it for the past few months)
<tsimonq2> I have stuff in there
<tsimonq2> so therefore, I think stuff *can* go in there :)
<capum321> is it a new distro? my lubuntu is full of bugs]
<capum321> "permission denied"
<tsimonq2> and you tried running it with sudo?
<tsimonq2> are you an administrator on this system?
<capum321> no
<tsimonq2> then you can't do this
<tsimonq2> BUT
<AlphaOne> CHEEKS
<tsimonq2> if you want it to be accessible just to you
<tsimonq2> create a bin folder in your home dir
<tsimonq2> you can then drop anything in there and it will execute it like any other command
<capum321> i will leave in home. yes
<tsimonq2> cool, how did that work? :)
<capum321> because I thought to follow a standard. so I guess the path to do this was /usr/local/bin
<capum321> anyway
<capum321> I manage to launch the merge tool and resolved some conflicts
<capum321> next issue
<capum321> ran `svn upgrade` and created a keyring password a time ago. lost this password. now can't work with svn?
<capum321> `svn update` actually
<tsimonq2> capum321: does this help? http://stackoverflow.com/a/5912698
<capum321> jeez i am back
<capum321> tsimonq2:
<tsimonq2> I'm here
<swift110-phone> lol
<capum321> see we are entertainers now
<capum321> i can't work with svn anymore
<tsimonq2> capum321: I don't know what to tell you, sorry
<capum321> do you require more intel?
<tsimonq2> nope, I don't work with svn
<tsimonq2> sorry
<capum321> but it's about this keyring
<capum321> it's a system function
<tsimonq2> which I'm not fully aware of
<tsimonq2> capum321: maybe you can send an email to lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com , somebody might be able to help you there
<capum321> thanks!
<tsimonq2> capum321: no problem. In the future, if nobody answers there, you can send an email to that list. I would also consider subscribing: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/lubuntu-users
<capum321> people read these emails?
<tsimonq2> yup
<tsimonq2> and they respond to them
<tsimonq2> I'm subscribed to the list
<capum321> so it's better help venue than irc?
<tsimonq2> there's a lot of smart people who might have an answer to your problem too ;)
<tsimonq2> well yes and no
<tsimonq2> IRC is faster
<tsimonq2> but sometimes, people aren't around
<tsimonq2> Mailing lists are slower, but you usually get a higher quality answer
<capum321> like life
<tsimonq2> (because more people see your problem)
<tsimonq2> heh, if you want to think if it like that :)
<capum321> is there a mailing list for #svn?
<capum321> will send them too
<tsimonq2> mm idk
<tsimonq2> capum321: https://subversion.apache.org/mailing-lists.html
<capum321> that's great
<capum321> what is your irc client?
<capum321> may I ask
<tsimonq2> irssi
<tsimonq2> I use it on a shell so I'm here 24/7
<capum321> do you use a cloak?]
<tsimonq2> yep, I'm an Ubuntu Member
<tsimonq2> but you can also get unaffiliated ones in #freenode
<capum321> how that works? how can I get a irc cloak?
<capum321> oh
<capum321> ok
<tsimonq2> just ask
<capum321> have a great time!
<capum321> bye
<tsimonq2> o/
<swift110-phone> ok
<swift110-phone> wow
<tsimonq2> swift110-phone: ok
<tsimonq2> :P
<swift110-phone>  yes
<tsimonq2> swift110-phone: ok
<tsimonq2> XD
<swift110-phone> yes
<tsimonq2> swift110-phone: still banned on your channel
<swift110-phone> lol
<swift110-phone> i took off the ban
<christian_> does anyone know if there is a fix to the problem with nfs mounts on clients with systemd?
<christian_> I mean aside from this workaround https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2014/05/msg00618.html
<tsimonq2> christian_: that's probably a question for #ubuntu
<christian_> thank you
<tsimonq2> np
<swift110-phone> ok
<Donald-Trump> I updated my computer and now I'm getting really shitty ping to my wifi router with 19% packet loss. I even rebooted the router
<JustAnotherIdiot> well now it's working
<tsimonq2> !language | JustAnotherIdiot
<ubottu> JustAnotherIdiot: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lunixc128> Hello everyeone. Is anyone present is this channel who uses iBus for Korean (Hangeul) input?
<lunixc128> iBus has a bug regarding Korean input when using it with Openbox and I wonder whether there's a way to fix this
<raMp> Hi, could someone identify the filepath where the default background images are stored in Lubuntu?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> raMp: http://askubuntu.com/questions/444306/location-of-default-lubuntu-desktop-images
<raMp> thank you, kind sir
<worbil> hi
<worbil> then I select super+space a emty input form pop up on the screen
<worbil> what is that  ?
<worbil> how can I track the process that triger this behavior ? find the shortcut key ?
<worbil> can somebody tell me what happens then they press super+space ? do you get an emty inputform on desktop ?
<worbil> is somebody here ?
<SuShY> bonsoir
<Vipersd> Hi anybody around
<lynorian> yes Vipersd anyway I can help
<Vipersd> I'm having trouble installing 164.04.1 32bit in Virtualbox
<Vipersd> previous version 14.04 worked fine
<Vipersd> does 16.04 requires PAE/NX
<Vipersd> after getting to screen where I can choose try live or install directly I get only garbled screen with psycho colors after that what ever option I choose.
#lubuntu 2016-08-16
<avis-> how the lubuntu repo doing in Houston ?
<avis-> are any of them corrupt ?
<avis-> when i logged into freenode i realized their time stamp didn't match mine.  i realized, thats all they cared about log wise.
<avis-> lubuntu is so beautiful, to me
<GeDaMo> cd /var/log
<GeDaMo> Oops, misfenestration :P
<GeDaMo> I've just installed 16.04.01 on a new machine, it has Intel onboard video and it's crashing with garbage on the screen
<GeDaMo> I've tried everything I can find on the forums but no success
<GeDaMo> I've also tried 14.04 booting from USB and get the same thing
<GeDaMo> This is what the screen looks like https://imgur.com/a/bJDvM
<dmr> hi all, I'm a bit new to Lubuntu.  A few questions...
<dmr> for reference, I'm running 16.04.1
<dmr> 1) when I do `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade`, it mentions that some Linux (kernel) packages "have been kept back".  Why is that?  Is that to require me to explicitly grab those?
<tsimonq2> dmr: you can use `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade` instead
<dmr> tsimonq2: thanks :)
<tsimonq2> I believe it's holding back kernel packages because it's upgrade instead of full-upgrade or dist-upgrade
<tsimonq2> GeDaMo: send an email to lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> GeDaMo: I don't know an answer to your question and they'll be able to help
<GeDaMo> Thanks
<tsimonq2> GeDaMo: I would also recommend subscribing: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/lubuntu-users
<tsimonq2> np :)
<dmr> tsimonq2: still along the same lines, though, are they held back to require a more thoughtful inclusion of them? i.e. to allow `upgrade` to grab non-kernel packages only?
<tsimonq2> dmr: what packages *specifically* ?
<GeDaMo> I don't really want to spend a lot of time on it; if I can't get a definitive answer, I'll return the machine and try something else
<dmr> tsimonq2: and is this a Debian behavior, or something that Ubuntu introduced?
<dmr> linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<tsimonq2> GeDaMo: you'll get an answer, just wait a day or two :)
<GeDaMo> Actually, I see something that may be relevant
<tsimonq2> dmr: can you get me the output of the following command? `cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit`
<dmr> tsimonq2: hope you're fine with this pastebin alternative: https://share.riseup.net/#CtdQvEy_7hLc4AFf3ske8g
<tsimonq2> totally fine :)
<tsimonq2> hmm
<tsimonq2> dmr: could you get me `apt list --installed | grep "linux-"` ?
<dmr> https://share.riseup.net/#tmbQZo_ib62SrdFRR5vODw
<dmr> tsimonq2: ^
<tsimonq2> dmr: could you pop into #ubuntu and give them those two pastebins and the information you gave me?
<tsimonq2> dmr: it's not Lubuntu-specific and I'm not sure
<dmr> tsimonq2: ok, will do, thanks!
<dmr> I'll continue with my next question, though... I think that one might be lubuntu-specific...
<dmr> 2) the `update-manager` that runs (and possibly `update-notifier` as well) - is that a simple GUI for package management?
<tsimonq2> I'm sorry but I'm not entirely sure
<dmr> 2contd) I see it mentioning [Security updates]->[Ubuntu base]->7 packages
<dmr> 2contd) all of which are related to the Linux kernel
<dmr> tsimonq2: ah, ok.  Well thanks :)
<dmr> ok, maybe an unrelated question now, then?
<dmr> 3) if I want to start another GUI session (in tty6 instead of tty7, for instance), what do I need to run?
<dmr> 3contd) `lightdm`, `lxsession`, `startx`, ...?
<dmr> tsimonq2: ^ :) thanks again
<tsimonq2> hmm
<tsimonq2> dmr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/443418/start-another-gui-on-different-tty
<dmr> tsimonq2: thanks!  I feel silly, as I probably should've done a search for that before asking...
<tsimonq2> dmr: it's fine, but remember for the future ;)
<dmr> tsimonq2: sadly it looks like there's uncertainty in the answers there, so I'll do a bit more investigation before attempting.
<dmr> tsimonq2: but thanks again! :)
<dmr> tsimonq2: 4) on a fairly different note, are there any applications/packages that you (personally) prefer and would recommend to a new (but terminal-comfortable) Lubuntu user?  I've already checked out ...
<dmr> 4contd) http://lubuntu.me/tips-tricks/ ; and
<dmr> 4contd) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<dmr> erm... miscopy/paste
<dmr> 4contd) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Setup
<tsimonq2> yup
<tsimonq2> good idea
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing if you want to get involved :)
<tsimonq2> dmr: we always need more help ;)
<tsimonq2> dmr: install htop, install vim and launch `vimtutor`
<nzpothead> hi
<nzpothead> anyone to help with a printer driver ?
<wxl> nzpothead: possibly. which'n?
<lynorian> hi nzpothead  which printer?
<tsimonq2> hey
<nzpothead> canon mp250
<nzpothead> jacqueline@jacqueline-VG257AA-ABF-CQ2301FR-FR940:~/Documents/cnijfilter-mp250series-3.40-1-deb$ ./install.sh Commande exécutée = sudo dpkg -iG ./packages/cnijfilter-common_3.40-1_i386.deb [sudo] Mot de passe de jacqueline :  Sélection du paquet cnijfilter-common précédemment désélectionné. (Lecture de la base de données... 115137 fichiers et répertoires déjà installés.) Préparation du dépaquetage de .../cnijfilter-
<nzpothead> got the official driver but printer is not installed
<wxl> nzpothead: want to translate that?
<nzpothead> no
<wxl> nzpothead: then i'm not sure i can help. however:
<wxl> !fr | nzpothead
<ubottu> nzpothead: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<swift110> hey all
<tsimonq2> !offtopic | swift110
<ubottu> swift110: #lubuntu is the Lubuntu support channel, #lubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Lubuntu, and #lubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rach24py> on Lubuntu, my key repeat /delayed speed setting is not registered at boot, I have to open keyboard and mouse setting every time in order to have the desired key repeat speed, is there a way to fix it?
<lynorian> rach24py, at lightdm what are you logging into, I have bug agianst this if you log into openbox
<lynorian> I had keyboard mouse settings work in the lubuntu session
<rach24py> lynorian: I log in just plain old lubuntu 16.04, not the openbox
<lynorian> hmm wierd
<rach24py> lynorian, I have the same version lubuntu installed on my macbook retina, does not have this problem.
<lynorian> I really don't know
<rach24py> lynoria: can I reinstall that particular package in attampt to fix it?
<rach24py> if i know what it is called
<lynorian> rach24py, that probably won't work I think this is probably a config file problem
<rach24py> lynoria: as soon as the configure file is accessed by text editor, the key repeat speed start to work as chosen, the question is , how to leave it that way without having to do it over each boot.
#lubuntu 2016-08-17
<Obadiah> hello pals
<Obadiah> i just install lubuntu
<Obadiah> where can i find a user guide
<Obadiah> how to use etc
<Obadiah> nvm!
<Obadiah> haha topic ;////0
<mankeletor> hey there folks
<mankeletor> should i downgrade to get avidemux?
<mankeletor> i have 16.04
<Obadiah1> lubuntu is my fren
<Obadiah1> :D
<AlphaOne> I just got an old laptop.  I want to dual boot OpenElec OS & Lubuntu OS.  What order should I install those in?
<taiga7232> yo. a little help please
<taiga7232> maybe i should ask right away. i wanted to play chocolate-doom on lubuntu here and it sux because i can't use number keys that are above the letter keys to change the weapons. i use slovak layout so that is the problem i confirmed with the authors of the program also. so my question is, how do i change the keyboard layout to e.g. german so that the program would accept it? i tried in lxpanel but that
<taiga7232> didn't help. suggestions please
<Obadiah1> delete the game because it sux
<taiga7232> how dare you! doom is a classic
<Obadiah1> lol
<NewAgeAssHat> hello
<bollo> evening
<wxl> w/hois NewAgeAssHat
<wxl> oops
<wxl> NewAgeAssHat: i'm not exactly sure your nick is appropriate given the IRC guidelines. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<NewAgeAssHat> k
<JustAnotherIdiot> there
<wxl> works XD
<wxl> t'was cute, though.
<wxl> anyways, need some help?
<JustAnotherIdiot> I can't take a screenshot with the "PrtSc" button
<wxl> did you look at the bindings for the key in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml?
<JustAnotherIdiot> what
<Unit193> By default, scrot dumps a pic in ~/
<JustAnotherIdiot> why would I look there
<wxl> yueah, there's that, too.
<wxl> so it may just appear not to do anything.
<lynorian> but it takes the screenshot
<wxl> assuming the binding isn't messed up at all
<wxl> or if the binding is using some default mechanism that is broken
<wxl> (as we've had with ctrl-alt-t)
<lynorian> wxl yep
<lynorian> wxl or worse if you had a calculator key
<JustAnotherIdiot> wxl: http://pastebin.com/AH6igwF5
<JustAnotherIdiot> well the command "lxsession-default screenshot" take a screenshot
<JustAnotherIdiot> *takes
<wxl> JustAnotherIdiot: it seems to be set up correctly, i think. let me double check "Print" is the right name for the key. might want to use `xev` to make sure the system picks up on that key. if you want to pastebin the output, that would be cool.
<wxl> JustAnotherIdiot: as you can see at http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings#Keys you need to use the hex version of the decimal keycode or the keysym name
<wxl> JustAnotherIdiot: for me, i get keycode 107 (keysym 0xf4461, Print)
<wxl> JustAnotherIdiot: so i'd use "Print" or "0x6B"
<JustAnotherIdiot> I get 218
<wxl> yeah keyboard differences happen :)
<wxl> so that's why it doesn't work for you
<JustAnotherIdiot> maybe 107?
<wxl> i assume it gives you no keysym name?
<JustAnotherIdiot> is there a way to make it stop listening for mouse events
<wxl> 218 in hex is 0xDA so you could do <keybind key="0xDA"> and restart openbox
<wxl> yeah ctrl-c to kill the little window
<JustAnotherIdiot> wxl: http://pastebin.com/KxuCW8ff
<wxl> JustAnotherIdiot: ah, so "Print" SHOULD work, but if you want to be 100% sure just use the hex keycode
<JustAnotherIdiot> wxl: what's the command to restart openbox?
<JustAnotherIdiot> ok
<JustAnotherIdiot> restarted
<wxl> JustAnotherIdiot: oh well, `openbox --reconfigure` fwiw.
<JustAnotherIdiot> ok it works
<wxl> horray
<WhiteWhale> That's a beautiful exit message JustAnotherIdiot
<JustAnotherIdiot> ok
<WhiteWhale> your thing about Trump I mean
<JustAnotherIdiot> ok
<WhiteWhale> good chat
<JustAnotherIdiot> wxl: would there be a way to change the directory of the screenshots?
<wxl> JustAnotherIdiot: not in any way that makes sense (my opinion). looking at the scrot manpage, the suggested way to do this is to add `--exec 'mv $f /path/to/directory'`
<Obadiah1> quit\
<gjjki> hello
<gjjki> is lubuntu righr for me
<wxl> gjjki: yes. install it now!
<gjjki> my computer has inntel core i3 is that to slow
<wxl> nope. we have people running this on old pentiums.
<gjjki> and what is the difference between lubuntu xubuntu and edubuntu
<wxl> edubuntu shouldn't even be a consideration. it's really meant for a network of computers in an educational or institutional situation.
<wxl> xubuntu uses the xfce desktop.
<wxl> lubuntu uses the lxde desktop and has selected applications based on being lightweight and serving older computers.
<gjjki> is 5 years old to old for it
<wxl> nopr
<wxl> if you're trying to make old hardware work, lubuntu is the right choice among all the ubuntu flavors.
<gjjki> and is lubuntu the only the=ing that you are familular with
<wxl> nope
<wxl> i mean there are other alternatives. your best choice to get the minimum possible footprint is linux from scratch. build your own kernel using only the modules you want. install only the applications you want. etc. just takes more time.
<wxl> arch can make this easier, but still there's time involved.
<wxl> lubuntu is just right just the way it is and has the benefit of having a great degree of support thanks to the ubuntu infrastructure underlying and surrounding it
<gjjki> and I am just trying dual boot with windows and A linux distro
<gjjki> I am not familular with linux
<wxl> why bother with windows? it doesn't play well with others, generally.
<gjjki> windows is built into the system
<wxl> it's easily removed
<gjjki> yes but I want to get familular wth anew 1 b4 i un install windows
<wxl> so why don't you run a live cd?
<gjjki> A what?
<wxl> if you get the "desktop" version of the lubuntu isos, you can burn it to a cd, dvd, usb, whatever, and then boot to it. it will load the system into memory and you can use it like normal.
<gjjki> i am not verry familular with computers due to limitation of resources and trying to learn
<wxl> i can tell you that's no more difficult than doing a dual boot.
<wxl> you're going to have to do disk partitioning, for example, to make it work
<gjjki> I do have a 4 g usb fdrive
<gjjki> is that big enough for it
<gjjki> and what # can I contact you at
<wxl> the xenial desktop isos are running a bit over 800m
<wxl> so yes
<wxl> you can contact lubuntu through this irc channel or lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<wxl> according to your ip address, it looks like you're in the us
<wxl> is that correct?
<gjjki> The computer that I am wanting to replace windows on is a Gateway nv57 and I do not know what other distros that will load on it
<gjjki> and why do you ask
<wxl> they all should, really, although some will use resources more or less
<gjjki> are you familular with other linux distros
<wxl> yes
<gjjki> are you the same person that I have been speaking with
<wxl> yep. nick hasn't changed.
<gjjki> well I ask because I see allot of people quiting
<wxl> that happens, but they don't have the same nick as me.
<wxl> the reason i asked where you were is because there may be a linux user group or an ubuntu local community that could provide in person help
<gjjki> and why do you ask about My location
<wxl> i could help you find one, but only if i knew where you were
<gjjki> i am in ms
<wxl> missouri?
<gjjki> south
<wxl> you're telling me you're in the southern part of missouri?
<gjjki> south of missouri?
<wxl> you're in the state below missouri?
<wxl> i don't know what you're trying to say, but if you give me a straight answer, i'm sure i could help out.
<gjjki> MS
<gjjki> it is a long name
<wxl> oh derp
<wxl> sorry
<gjjki> what is the state?
<wxl> the one that has a p p
<gjjki> yes if u r talking about Mississippi
<wxl> here's a lug in the south http://smlug.org/
<wxl> looks like they're having a meeting this saturday
<wxl> they have a mailing list too http://mail.bixwebs.com/mailman/listinfo/smlug_smlug.org
<wxl> here's one in jackson http://www.lugoj.org/
<wxl> they might not still be a thing. unclear.
<wxl> mailing list is here http://lists.lugoj.org/mailman/listinfo/lugoj
<gjjki> is that the only location that they have them
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> you'll have to ask
<gjjki> what other distros do you recomend
<wxl> depends on what you want
<gjjki> ease of use with a little challenge
<wxl> what does a little challenge mean?
<gjjki> and can I boot up lubuntu  W{O internet
<gjjki> a little challenge means a learning point
<wxl> yes you can boot up lubuntu without internet
<wxl> assumedly, EVERYTHING is going to be a learning experience for you
<wxl> that said, i would start of with something that's easy and that's well supported
<wxl> i'd say the ubuntu family would be ideal for that
<gjjki> can I save the file on a flashdrive with other doc. on it
<gjjki> and boot from it
<wxl> if it already has files on there, i wouldn't recommend it. but certainly you could add files to the drive
<gjjki> what about mint
<gjjki> is it a good os
<wxl> it's a downstream version of ubuntu, essentially. you'll find less support, in general, and a few quirks relative to ubuntu.
#lubuntu 2016-08-18
<JustAnotherIdiot> why won't autostart work http://pastebin.com/P8BLe83R ?
<JustAnotherIdiot> hexchat starts
<JustAnotherIdiot> I should remove the first one
<JustAnotherIdiot> hello?
<JustAnotherIdiot> anyone?
<wxl> JustAnotherIdiot: if hexchat starts, then autostart works. might want to check those commands manually and see why they don't. and get rid of the background operator. you don't need that.
<JustAnotherIdiot> hexchat starts
<JustAnotherIdiot> the other commands work in a terminal
<JustAnotherIdiot> wxl: this is what it is now http://pastebin.com/ijT0YeJ5
<JustAnotherIdiot> wxl: you there?
<JustAnotherIdiot> anyone?
<wxl> JustAnotherIdiot: and it didn't work with those changes/
<JustAnotherIdiot> nope
<wxl> JustAnotherIdiot: you have xterm, right? have you tried using it?
<JustAnotherIdiot> I added the command mdkir /home/god/blah
<JustAnotherIdiot> it didn't create a directory
<wxl> what about if you switch hexchat with mkdir
<wxl> ah
<wxl> it's the space
<wxl> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXSession#autostart_configuration_file
<JustAnotherIdiot> what
<wxl> make a script that does what you want to do and call it alone. it will work fine.
<JustAnotherIdiot> ok
<wxl> i'm headed out
<wxl> for future reference:
<wxl> !ask | JustAnotherIdiot
<ubottu> JustAnotherIdiot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wxl> !patience | JustAnotherIdiot
<ubottu> JustAnotherIdiot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wxl> take care!
<JustAnotherIdiot> ok
<AlphaOne> hi
<AlphaOne> I have an OS installed on my laptop, but I wanna dual boot with Lubuntu
<AlphaOne> I clicked "Something Else" in the installation
<AlphaOne> not really sure where to go to resize the partition of my other OS
<AlphaOne> what is swap space?
<lynorian> AlphaOne, swap space is what your computer uses when it does not have enough ram and needs to write some to disk
<elliot-59> hey guys, i'm having a bug with my lxpanel resetting width to 150 after every reset. after some googling i found that this issue was fixes in lxpanel version0.8.2 but i have no idea how to update it since 0.8.2 is not on the repos
<tsimonq2> elliot-59: what version of Lubuntu are you running?
<lynorian> argh he left but it is in 16.04
<AlphaOne> ok so I just installed Lubuntu on one partition and another OS on another partition.  However, when I boot it goes directly into Lubuntu.  How do I get it to show me the selection screen when I turn the PC on?
<AlphaOne> I think its called GRUB that I want it to show
<lynorian> AlphaOne, yes you do want to show grub
<AlphaOne> yeah that's what I was thinking
<AlphaOne> I did sudo fdisk -l, and yeah they're still there
<AlphaOne> the one I want is flagged as boot as well
<AlphaOne> but also for some reason, I have 2 swap space partitions, but I'm not really concerned about that
<AlphaOne> I just want the GRUB at this point
<AlphaOne> any idea on how to fix this?
<n-iCe> hi
<AlphaOne>  I've managed to install OpenElec OS on one partition and Lubuntu OS on another partition.  However the OpenELEC OS is missing from the GRUB loader.  How do I get OpenELEC to show on the grub loader
<AlphaOne> nvm, I figured it out
<Logitech> I have Firefox & Chromium installed on my Lubuntu.  I prefer Chromium, but the "internet" icon next to the start button opens firefox.  How can I change this to have it open Chromium by default?
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2016-08-19
<n-iCe> hi
<capum321> hello i have mailed lubuntu users mail at lists ubuntu. to get responded do I have to be subscribed to it? has been 4 days and nothing...
<charlie_1anders> I'm hitting all sorts of problems trying to install binaries in lubuntu, constantly getting errors like these : gfortran-5 : Depends: gcc-5-base (= 5.3.1-14ubuntu2) but 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.2 is to be installed
<charlie_1anders> whats the deal, my system is ahead of all my dependencies ?
<sodomy> I think your problem is this: (= 5.3.1-14ubuntu2) - it's asking for an *exact* (=, not >=) version.  Your binary package is broken, or at the very least isn't for this version of lubuntu)
<charlie_1anders> this for almost everything I try to install with apt-get
<charlie_1anders> sodomy: wow, what a name
<sodomy> charlie_1anders: :)
<sodomy> charlie_1anders: I have no idea why it might be happening with everything installed with apt-get, sorry.
<charlie_1anders> sodomy: np , from source it is
<charlie_1anders> sodomy: using aptitude fixed it, apparently some packages were 'on hold'
<sodomy> charlie_1anders: Ahh, cool. :)
#lubuntu 2016-08-20
<forvirra> is there no possibibility to try before install lubuntu alternat
<LioneLL> Lubuntu live
<forvirra> desktop.iso?
<Logitech> hi
<fonts> I recently updated now my fonts (.pcf) are gone.
<fonts> Well, I'm not sure they are gone completely
<fonts> But they arent working
<Logitech> hey hey
<Logitech> how do I install the correct drivers for my GPU?  my GPU info is here:  http://paste2.org/gk5KvCDG
<swift110> hey all
#lubuntu 2016-08-21
<dust> https://www.videolan.org/security/sa1601.html
<dust> and why is no actual videolan version in the repo
<tsimonq2> dust: sudo apt install vlc
<tsimonq2> run that in the terminal
<tsimonq2> we do have one in the repo
<dust> 2.2.2 but not 2.2.4
<dust> vlc is already the newest version (2.2.2-5).
<tsimonq2> well that means you already have it installed
<tsimonq2> here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/105587/how-to-update-vlc-to-the-latest-version#105589
<dust> i know what i ve... my complain is that it isnt the latest version
<tsimonq2> well that link I just pasted solves your problem :)
<dust> installed daily
<tsimonq2> ok cool :)
<GoodGuy> hi
<tsimonq2> hi GoodGuy
<tsimonq2> GoodGuy: do you need anything specific?
<GoodGuy> tsimonq2: hello.... ubuntu and blender and godot channel are using. pazhanji.org for transferring files of max size 100mb....now im offering this channel the same
<tsimonq2> GoodGuy: no thank you
<GoodGuy> sure.... which ones the best lubuntu or ubuntu
<tsimonq2> !offtopic | GoodGuy
<ubottu> GoodGuy: #lubuntu is the Lubuntu support channel, #lubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Lubuntu, and #lubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tsimonq2> :)
<GoodGuy> wow ur some kind off a cunt
<tsimonq2> #lubuntu-offtopic would be the best place for non-support non-Lubuntu discussions
<tsimonq2> !language | GoodGuy
<ubottu> GoodGuy: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<GoodGuy> oooh i rememberRu
<GoodGuy> back when i was spamming pazhanji.org u used to kick me out...now lookk what happened they are finally using it
<nphyreee> hi folks, can I get some eyeballs on a confirmed bug in Lubuntu default dependencies? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/1178272
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1178272 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu: banshee, rhythmbox, etc cannot play audio without pulseaudio or gstreamer1.0-alsa" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nphyreee> tl;dr gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio is installed by default, but gstreamer1.0-alsa should be installed by default in Lubuntu. probably an inappropriate dependency inherited from Ubuntu. verified from 13.04-16.04.
<nphyreee> crap, I should've said all that in #lubuntu-devel innit
<fklwfjl> how do I install lubuntu alongside windows
<n-iCe> h
<n-iCe> hi
<awkwardtechdude> Hello
<awkwardtechdude> I've been attempting to install Lubuntu on a Mac G4 PowerPC
<awkwardtechdude> And it's now given me a white screen, which hasn't gone away after 10 or so minutes
<awkwardtechdude> I did try video=ofonly
<tsimonq2> hi awkwardtechdude
<tsimonq2> awkwardtechdude: I'm not entirely sure about this, but I know we have a few Mac G4 PowerPC users on the lubuntu-users mailing list that could help you. Send an email to lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com telling me what you just said and the users of that model (I'm sure we have one or two) will be able to help. :)
<awkwardtechdude> Thanks
<tsimonq2> (by "telling me" I mean "telling the list")
<tsimonq2> no problem :)
<swift110> hey all
<tsimonq2> hey swift110
<swift110> how are you tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> good, you?
<swift110> good
<swift110> what ya up to
<tsimonq2> nothing
<tsimonq2> but that's...
<swift110> tsimonq2: do you have a thinkpad?
<tsimonq2> !offtopic
<ubottu> #lubuntu is the Lubuntu support channel, #lubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Lubuntu, and #lubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tsimonq2> ;)
<tsimonq2> nope
<swift110> oh ok
<Syberia> ld
<Syberia> hello
<swift110> hey Syberia
<Syberia> :)
<Syberia> French here?
<Syberia> are you here?
<swift110> https://swift110.wordpress.com/2013/08/09/how-to-get-sued-by-apple/
#lubuntu 2017-08-14
<malinus> Hello. I'm on 16.04, and it looks like ~/.xinitrc isn't run anymore? Doesn't seem like it anyway. Also adding script to ~/.config/autorun doesn't simply execute them.
<hateball> malinus: is the script chmod +x ?
<malinus> yeah it was... But it looks like you can edit the ~./.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<malinus> which actually does what you would expect. Not sure what the ~/.config/autorun is for
<korisnik> good afternoon
<korisnik> good afternoon
<do5rsw> hi
<korisnik> just here to say hi
<korisnik> curently runinng lubuntu on an old P4 2.8 ghz
<do5rsw> currently not running lubuntu though ;)
<do5rsw> but running bunsen linux on a MaxData MiniPC
<korisnik> good distro
<do5rsw> that mini pc has just an atom with 1.6 ghz
<do5rsw> but bunsen runs quite fine on it
<korisnik> it is community project to continue good old crunchbang
<do5rsw> yap
<korisnik> too bad this mb dosent bood frm Usb
<do5rsw> crunchbang reborn it calls itself ;)
<korisnik> i am pondering what to do with this pc
<do5rsw> I use it to compile and flash firmware for my digital ham radio
<malinus> Hello. My mute button seems to call trough openbox "amixer -q sset Master toggle". But "amixer -q sset Master toggle" isn't actually able to toggle. It can only turn off. Calling "amixer -q sset Master  toggle" again doesn't turn the sound on again. Any ideas?
#lubuntu 2017-08-15
<OneM_Laptop> So, I'm having a bit of an issue with wifi on a new install of lubuntu 16.04.
<tsimonq2> OneM_Laptop: What's the problem? :)
<OneM_Laptop> It displays the connecting icon for a couple seconds, then "Disconnected, you are now offline shows".
<OneM_Laptop> The wifi dongle I'm using is a bog-standard realtek rtl8188cus type, so if I'm correct, drivers shouldn't be an issue.
<OneM_Laptop> Due to the location of the computer, ethernet is not an option for getting it working.
<OneM_Laptop> Any ideas?
<tsimonq2> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<tsimonq2> idk, the bot is smart XD
<tsimonq2> OneM_Laptop: That *might* help ^^^^^
<OneM_Laptop> Ok. Thank you!
<mahdi> Hi
<mahdi> Can I get some help here?
<hateball> !ask | mahdi
<ubottu> mahdi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mahdi> I want to install lubuntu core, minimum installation. I followed this page : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall   but at the end I ended up with Ubuntu 16.10 fully installed. Can someone help me with that?
<mahdi> I downloaded Ubuntu 16.10 "Yakkety Yak" and booted from cd , followed the instructions.
<hateball> mahdi: well to begin with, 16.10 is EOL
<hateball> mahdi: so use either 16.04 or 17.04
<hateball> mahdi: and to get core, you need to download the minimal iso first https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hateball> and once that is installed, apt install lubuntu-core
<Unit193> I would consider installing the task instead, and Lubuntu desktop doesn't install recommends by default, so may want to consider that too.
<Kamilion> Anyone got a copy of UMR 16.04 still around? The site's gone and I can't find any mirrors.
<LioneLL> UMR ?
<Kamilion> ubuntu-mini-remix.
<mahdi> Thanks hateball and Unit193 . about the task you mentioned. can you provide a link?
<Kamilion> https://askubuntu.com/a/676469/346554
<Kamilion> older xenial images will have a broken tasksel. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+bug/1530397 for details.
<Kamilion> that's only for alternate installs using d-i though.
<Kamilion> the minimal image is considered an alternate install, since it uses d-i and not ubiquity.
<Kamilion> d-i is debian-installer.
<Kamilion> the text-based installer.
<Kamilion> in general, the minimal CD is more for doing netboot style installations where you don't need/want the target machine to grab a 600+MB ISO. IPXE is quite happy to slowly load 55MB into memory, takes a minute or two. 600MB at half a meg a second is going to take twenty minutes to load.
<Unit193> Bug 1530397
 * Unit193 taps on ubottu.
<Kamilion> if all you're looking for is lubuntu-core, you can grab https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/releases/download/0.9.0-rc6/lubuntu-core-amd64-16.04.iso
<Kamilion> generated as part of kamikazi-0.9.0-RC6's build process. https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/releases/tag/0.9.0-rc6
<Kamilion> 580 megs, no apps, media libraries, or physical printer support.
<Kamilion> PDF printing is still available. Firefox has been replaced with qupzilla, relying on the existing QT libraries.
<Kamilion> if qupzilla and QT are removed, that'll shave another hundred megs off.
<Kamilion> but a desktop without a viable browser is kind of... not useful.
<Kamilion> guess mahdi isn't paying attention anymore.
<mahdi> Thanks Kamilion.
<Kamilion> sure.
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/tree/master/buildscripts/xenial  02-purgelist through 05-purgelist declare which packages were removed from the ISO.
<mahdi> My purpose is to have a minimal linux to run ffmpeg for encoding video. I have thin client with a not much strong processor. So I want to use most of it's strength for encoding process not the os itself.
<Kamilion> yep, likewise, Xen prefers a minimal environment.
<Kamilion> Not that 980MB is exactly minimal; but it's certainly smaller than an on-disk installation
<mahdi> and also this thin client is going to use a power bank to run, so I need to use less energy as I can.
<Kamilion> if you really need to remaster the disc image, you can do the same as I did
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/customizer
<Kamilion> open it up in customizer, change the packages, repack into an .iso again.
<mahdi> Ok thanks again. Can I have your mail address if I needed any help?
<Kamilion> it's not listed on https://github.com/kamilion ?
<Kamilion> yeah, it's there. Left hand sidebar, under location, above website link.
<mahdi> Yep it is
<Kamilion> https://launchpad.net/~kamilion has my PGP keys if you sign mail.
<mahdi> I need just support for usb webcam and ffmpeg
<Kamilion> ... then why are you even bothering with a desktop... or even ubuntu in general?
<Kamilion> Shouldn't you use something like alpine or something?
<mahdi> What do you propose?
<Kamilion> last I knew that's what all the crazy docker container stuff was using for the smallest containers.
<Kamilion> https://alpinelinux.org/
<mahdi> I'll take a look at it and will be back. Thanks indeed
<Kamilion> https://pkgs.alpinelinux.org/packages?name=ffmpeg&branch=&repo=&arch=&maintainer=
<Kamilion> usb webcam will be a kernel module, specifically the UVC driver.
<Kamilion> http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/
<Kamilion> Arch's wiki generally has the best dump of data reguarding hardware devices
<Kamilion> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/webcam_setup
<Kamilion> modprobe uvcvideo should be good enough.
<Kamilion> unless it's not a uvc camera, in which case, you're kinda screwed. Better to use something like a raspberry pi in that case, and just hook up the 8 megapixel camera.
<mahdi> Raspberry Pi just has 1GB memory. I think i need more than that.
<mahdi> so in your opinion which version of alpinelinux I should use?
<mahdi> it has standard, extended and ...
<Kamilion> huh, I've never had a problem, even with 512MB.
<mahdi> encoding to x265 is memory extensive. Is it possible to increase rasperry pi memory?
<Kamilion> ... oh. No wonder. H.265 barely has any hardware support.
<Kamilion> I invoke the hardware h.264 encoder instead.
 * Kamilion shrugs
<mahdi> i'm afraid they're pretty expensive
<Kamilion> dunno, I've never used alpine.
<Kamilion> but yeah, if you're using the CPU to encode h.265, you're stuck on a PC
<Kamilion> ARM probably ain't gonna cut it in that kind of power envelope
<mahdi> my requirements does not include an HD video
<Kamilion> that's straight up Atom/Celeron/APU territory
<Kamilion> doesn't matter
<Kamilion> any CPU encoding is going to be hell
<Kamilion> and it's pretty much only amd64 and armeabi-v7a have optimizations
<Kamilion> Everything else just uses the hardware encoder on most embedded system on chip devices.
<Kamilion> which limits you to h.264. h.265 doesn't even really give much of an advantage at resolutions below ED (720p) or HD (1080p), it can bitpack a little tighter and bucket data differently. The additional macroblocking defines also help, but they're the primary reason why it's so expensive to encode.
<Kamilion> so if you're just streaming 1.3mpix; you might consider using the hardware encoder to save tons of power, especally if you're running off a battery bank, as you say.
<Kamilion> The largest of those that I'm aware of is about 20 amphours at 5V; anything beyond that stops being a battery bank and becomes a car jumpstart pack (with free USB port!)
<mahdi> I need to encode SD video ( 720x576)
<Kamilion> or specificially engineered for a higher voltage like 19V
<mahdi> Yes I'm using energizer xp18000 which has 19V output
<Kamilion> yeah, that doesn't really have enough pixels in it to really make use of the 64x64 macroblocking that h.265 enables... and you're not really going to see a huge difference between that and h.264's 4x4 macroblocks.
<Kamilion> which embedded board are you currently prototyping with?
<Kamilion> the closest one I know of that would probably do CPU encoding of h.265 would be the odroid-xu4... http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G143452239825
<mahdi> it's HP T620, it's thin client with dual-core cpu. here is the specs https://www.cnet.com/products/hp-flexible-thin-client-t620-tower-gx-217ga-1-65-ghz-4-gb-8-gb-g4u34uaaba/specs/
<Kamilion> oh, it's just a PC.
<Kamilion> straight AMD64, with an AMD APU
<mahdi> yep
<Kamilion> use the AMD Radeon HD 8280E instead of x265
<Kamilion> then you can use the opencl encoder.
<Kamilion> that alone will save you tons of power.
<mahdi> I'm not familiar with opencl, I'll take a look
<Kamilion> compute on GPU
<mahdi> is it powerfull enogh?
<Kamilion> https://github.com/GPUOpen-LibrariesAndSDKs/AMF
<Kamilion> there ya go.
 * Kamilion points at the top folder in the repository, Thirdparty/ffmpeg/ffmpeg-3.3.1
<Kamilion> Version 1.4 of the AMF SDK includes support for the H.265 encoder(HEVC) and bug fixes. Version 1.4.4 has support for FFmpeg 3.3.1.
<mahdi> thanks a million. since today you are my hero :-)
<Kamilion> that may be a pain in the ass on alpine though
<Kamilion> but alpine's standard installation iso is only 100mb
<Kamilion> if you're truly *needing* to be tiny, it's probably the answer.
<Kamilion> otherwise, you can do what I did for my xen ISO
<Kamilion> and use TORAM=Yes
<Kamilion> use something like customizer, click the 'Terminal' icon to open a chroot, and you can make any changes you want to the system.
<Kamilion> I prefer the ubuntu ecosystem, more specifically, the PPA package archives.
<Kamilion> There are tradeoffs in that -- ubuntu's packages are built for compatibility, not performance.
<Kamilion> adding your changes to the ISO itself ends up compressing everything using SquashFS.
<Kamilion> and the squashfs is what gets copied to memory.
<Kamilion> Quite good when all you have is 8GB of flash for storage.
<main> hi guys
<Kamilion> by the way -- that flash will wear out quite quickly, so I'd avoid writing any video to it.
<Kamilion> get 16GB of memory in it and use /tmp religiously
<main> I have a problem. I have been running Linux Mint based off Ubuntu 14.04 with LXDE, and everything was okay. Now I tried installing Lubuntu 14.04, and the factual screen resolution is lower than it should be.
<Kamilion> SD video clips shouldn't be very large
<mahdi> Good informations kamilion, I'm not going to write video on disk
<Kamilion> main: which GPU?
<mahdi> I'm going to stream it
<main> on my older system I have been using the open source RADEON driver version 7.3
<main> x1600pro
<Kamilion> should be supported by 'radeonhd'
<main> i'll try that
<Kamilion> that's the open source driver you're already using.
<Kamilion> the new one is 'amdgpu' for the R5/R7/R9 class
<main> well, my display is 1920x1080, but if I select this resolution, the left and the right side is simply cut off
<Kamilion> Are you sure it's 1920x1080?
<main> i don't see the start menu, i don't see the time, I don't even see the lxpanel below
<Kamilion> That is a pretty uncommon resolution.
<main> Kamilion, according to xrandr yes
<main> hrm
<Kamilion> 1920x1200 or 1600x900 is far more common :/
<Kamilion> 16:10, vs 16:9
<main> anyway
<main> as of now i resorted to setting 1680x1050
<main> to at least see most of the video output
<Kamilion> what does the display's EDID report as it's maximum resolution? 1080p?
<main> however, i don't see the minutes
<main> edid?
<Kamilion> it should be recorded in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<main> display is okay
<Kamilion> it should be recorded in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mahdi> Thanks again kamilion, I'll do some reading right now.
<Kamilion> along with the reason you're not getting your full resolution.
<main> it was working fine with linux mint 17.2 (basically ubuntu 14.04) with LXDE
<Kamilion> If you're running 16.04, you should probably install the hwe packages
<main> > Now I tried installing Lubuntu 14.04
<Kamilion> linux-signed-image-generic-hwe-16.04 for the kernel
<main> had the same problem with 16.04 and figured i'd go w/ 14.04 to debug it frist
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/blob/master/buildscripts/xenial/12-addlist-xwin-hwe-16.04.synpkg
<main> i'm not running 16.04...
<Kamilion> and here's the list of the hwe packages
<Kamilion> Well, 14.04 ain't getting any newer, so if it ain't working, it ain't working.
<Kamilion> the only fixes that's ever going to get are security at this point, cause it's so old
<main> like I said, it had been working on my older system
 * Kamilion nods
<main> with my display and GPU
<main> that is, on the same hardware
<Kamilion> and radeonhd should still support that class of GPU.
<Kamilion> so you're going to have to check the log I mentioned for the exact error.
<Kamilion> the error will likely be recorded in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kamilion> and should probably be a line starting with EE:
<main> http://termbin.com/kmea
<main> no error
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/xav1N/2984c9c330.png
<main> Kamilion, on the Linux Mint system the module version was 7.3
<main> not 7.7
<Kamilion> the display does report 1080p as a valid mode
<main> is there a way to install the 7.3 version to see if it'll work?
<Kamilion> sure, install from linux mint's repositories on top of the canonical repositories.
<Kamilion> RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using initial mode 1920x1080 +0+0
<main> https://lut.im/TCtYXeJpWP/YCudEhBOrIOOBvFv.png
<main> this is what my screen looks like even w/ resolution 1680x1050
<main> Kamilion, what'd be the package name?
<Kamilion> dunno, never touched mint before.
<Kamilion> you'd have to ask them.
<main> i don't think they use their own
<Kamilion> but they're sitting on top of the canonical repos.
<Kamilion> they do.
<Kamilion> Anything they provide supercedes the canonical repos
<Kamilion> anything they don't provide is pulled from the canonical repos
<main> okay, so 7.3 is not in canonical repos anymore, right?
<main> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Kamilion> no idea. I only concern myself with lubuntu, and currently, I've been too busy to follow lxqt
<main> actually
<main> it is
<main> Kamilion, how do I install this package?
<Kamilion> xserver-xorg-video-radeon-hwe-16.04
<Kamilion> if you installed off the 16.04.2 ISO
<Kamilion> which now uses the -hwe packages by default
<Kamilion> otherwise xserver-xorg-video-radeon will probably remove the entire -hwe X stack
<Kamilion> what do you mean, how do you install the package?
<Kamilion> I type 'wajig install xserver-xorg-video-radeon'
<main> another question is
<Kamilion> but it's unlikely that you use wajig.
<main> why do they list 7.3 on the website
<main> whereas Lubuntu 14.04 is shipped w/ 7.7?
<main> and apt show shows 7.7 from trusty channel
<main> i'm confused
<Kamilion> 7.9 is what's installed for me.
<Kamilion> xenial's 7.7
<Kamilion> trusty's 7.3
<main> okay
<Kamilion> but trusty's been broken for me a buncha times.
<main> i'd like to install the package from trusty
<Kamilion> which is why I moved my ISO builds to 16.04
<main> how do I go about it?
<Kamilion> because of all the work I and others did in 14.10, 15.04, and 15.10
<Kamilion> you said you're on 14.04
<Kamilion> so... just install it?
<main> http://termbin.com/wrrx
<Kamilion> I don't quite understand what your question is.
<main> it aint that simple :(
<main> should I downgrade xorg first?
<Kamilion> well, there you go. it says quite explicity, you have held broken packages.
<Kamilion> unhold them, or resolve whatever's broken in the transaction.
<main> Kamilion, but this is a fresh install. The only software I've installed myself was inxi
<Kamilion> never heard of it, sorry
<main> it's a python script
<main> showing system info
<main> couldn't have possibly broken anything
<Kamilion> ... system info? What, like, htop?
<main> no, like lshw
<main> graphics drivers in use etc
<Kamilion> huh. I'll have to add that to my builds.
<Kamilion> secv
<main> well, if you like it. I find it nice
<main> http://smxi.org/docs/inxi-man.htm
<main> it provides or more exactly aggregates all kinds of troubleshooting info
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/commit/506925eca042aadb778b201eee485d2991b39ce5
<Kamilion> done.
<main> nice!
<main> as for dependencies, the build i'm using is half a years old
<Kamilion> probably come in handy the few times X doesn't start up straight away
<main> think I'd better do a package upgrade first
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/releases
<Kamilion> feel free to grab the 980MB ISO, slap it on a USB stick, and start up in a week old 16.04 build.
<Kamilion> if your screen doesn't come up correctly with either lubuntu-core or kamikazi, chances are something else is wrong.
<Kamilion> if everything works, it was a bug somewhere in the X stack, and that becomes a lot easier to track down
<main> Kamilion, actually
<main> it's not a Lubuntu issue
<Kamilion> it is not meant to be installed
<main> the same bug occured in Cent OS 6 and Void Linux
<Kamilion> i mean, it's the most up to date lubuntu image you'll find currently
<main> yeah, i got it
<Kamilion> built 8/7/2017
<Kamilion> for 16.04, at least... there's 17.10 dailies that are fresher, of course.
<main> so I have two ideas: 1) some software is lacking or 2) newer xorg radeon driver doesn't work correctly with my graphics card
<Kamilion> could be the latter. Compare the Xorg.0.log between the versions.
<Kamilion> or between working/nonworking
<Kamilion> probably also ways to increase logging verbosity too
<Kamilion> but generally if the local console doesn't work for me, I give up immediately and fall back to using x2go over SSH.
<Kamilion> prrrrrrrrrrobably not an option for you.
<main> yep, this is why my goal is to install xserver-xorg-video-radeon=1:7.3.0-1ubuntu3
<Kamilion> totally acceptable for me, who primarily manages servers with old matrox video adapters... (it's not even advanced enough to be called a GPU -- it's 2D only!)
<Kamilion> i'd suggest trying synaptic
<Kamilion> it will suggest a transaction if it can figure one out.
<Kamilion> aptitude might as well, but I generally find aptitude's interface to be disturbingly annoying
<main> apt upgrade is at 60%
<main> going to have to wait a bit
<Kamilion> generally for the long term service releases, there's point releases generated every so often -- you can also try going back a couple point releases of 14.04 and if you find that resolves the problem, marking the packages as no touchy, then apt dist-upgrade
<main> will it upgrade me to 16.04?
<main> btw, i'm continuously being prompted with  upgrade to 16.04.03
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/xavCl/908b780d65.png
<Kamilion> will what upgrade you to 16.04?
<main> apt dist-upgrade
<Kamilion> ... what?
<Kamilion> no...
<Kamilion> lol
<Kamilion> dist-upgrade allows 'new dependancies' to be installed, where 'upgrade' does not.
<main> i see...
<Kamilion> 'do-release-upgrade' is what ... does the release upgrade.
<Kamilion> Eg, if inxi gets an update and now requires the 'hddtemp' package
<Kamilion> 'upgrade' will not get hddtemp, 'dist-upgrade' will.
<Kamilion> it's pretty common for packages in an LTS release to get an update that changes it's dependancies somewhat
<Kamilion> RethinkDB is a good example -- it used to depend on libprotobuf9v4, but now depends on libprotobuf9v5.
<Kamilion> as both are available
<Kamilion> or Customizer, which requires "make PYTHON=python3 PYQT=5" to select Python3 and QT5 instead of python 2.7 and qt4.
<Kamilion> both python-pyqt4 and python3-qt5 are available... and annoyingly enough, have different naming schemes. L:)
<Kamilion> Currently I'm really focused on finding QT derived apps because I'm moving to LXQT in 18.04, because they fixed the two bugs in lxqt v.10 for 16.04 that annoy the hell out of me
<main> aptitude says xserver-xorg-video-radeon-xenial (version 7.7) replaces xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Kamilion> 0.11 is fixed and I suspect 0.12 might appear before 18.04's release, but may or may not make it into the repos before it's ready
<main> should I probably remove it?
<Kamilion> well, there you go
<Kamilion> Dunno
<Kamilion> not without synaptic or something having a solution for installation
<Kamilion> but that's why you've got 7.7, clearly.
<Kamilion> you have -xenial
<Kamilion> in 16.04 it's now -hwe *shrug*
<Kamilion> so I guess the trend will continue and 18.04 will rename it again... or keep -hwe, I hope.
<Kamilion> so i betcha it's broken in 16.04 too -- as you're running the 16.04 packages, backported to 14.04.
<Kamilion> there's probably some release note somewhere about how to undo -xenial
<main> https://lut.im/5deK0PUpmt/wCVW7iJqLXeW79ir.png
<Kamilion> you're probably kinda screwed
<Kamilion> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/xserver-xorg/1:7.7+1ubuntu8.1
<Kamilion> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/xserver-xorg
<Kamilion> the resolve-ALL-the-dependancies package is pointing at all the 7.7 versions
<Kamilion> and I'm not seeing a way to differentiate the original 7.3 packages and the -xenial 7.7 packages.
<Kamilion> you may have to get an older 14.04 ISO, perhaps .4 or .3 instead of .5
<Kamilion> then you can Lock Version http://puu.sh/xavZU/3128e69a39.png before upgrading.
<main> no other way?
<Kamilion> I don't know.
<main> right
<main> after all i don't even know if the problem is w/ 7.7
<Kamilion> that is the easiest I can think of to get the older 'xserver-xorg' package
<main> and if installing 7.3 will help
<Kamilion> before it was replaced by 7.7
<main> you sure it's .3 not .2 ?
 * Kamilion shrugs
<Kamilion> it's 2am and I'm not sure of anything at the moment.
<main> do you think it's possible to have 7.3 in 16.04?
<Kamilion> not exactly fully awake, and I've pretty much tried to block 14.04 from memory
<main> or in latest releases?
<Kamilion> Sure, absolutely.
<Kamilion> launchpad will build any package you give it a .dsc for and drop it in your PPA.
<main> nice
<Kamilion> https://launchpad.net/~kamilion/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Kamilion> i do it all the time
<Kamilion> only one package was uploade by me
<Kamilion> the rest are all some package I needed from a different release (like karmic's copy of firefox 3.6.3)
<Kamilion> or a rebuild of a newer package like dc3dd onto an older release
<Kamilion> i still have packages published for lucid and maverick.
<main> right
<main> so you are moving lubuntu to lxqt?
<Kamilion> nnnno?
<main> nvm
<Kamilion> the packages are already available
<Kamilion> I'm pretty sure tsimonq2 is the one that keeps pressing 'start build' these daus
<Kamilion> *days
<Kamilion> but as I said, I don't keep track of lubuntu development anymore. Everything I needed got fixed in 15.10 and I havn't had to yell at anyone about very much recently. ^_^
<main> i see
<Kamilion> i already have lxqt 0.10 installed (you can see it in my screenshots)
<Kamilion> from the PPA
<Kamilion> but they don't publish new builds for 16.04 :/
<main> how does user experience differ from that of lxde?
<Kamilion> uhhh...
<Kamilion> i'm not really sure how to answer that.
<Kamilion> other than the QT build of pcmanfm missing a couple menu entries and a couple minor bugs like the desktop background not resizing when the monitor resolution is changed, the experience doesn't change at all.
<Kamilion> that was sort of the point of it, I thought.
<Kamilion> all the same GUI tools, just using QT as the window themeing & rendering engine instead of GTK+
<Kamilion> i tweak my theme a little, because lxqt allows a more windows-7 like setup, icons on the taskbar instead of window names...
<main> btw
<main> is there a way to get leafpad to automatically save unsaved documents?
<Kamilion> dunno, I don't use leafpad.
<Kamilion> Gedit is generally what I've stuck with, but I'm going to have to find a QT editor I like soon
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/xawjX/8ed11ee53b.png
<Kamilion> this is the other annoying bug in lxqt 0.10
<main> does gedit have this autosave feature?
<Kamilion> when the panel's in icon mode, it carries over even to the windowpicker
<main> so you don't lose unsaved data in case the PC freezes
 * main downloading .1 :)
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/xawmS/6aaffc31d5.png
<Kamilion> I don't see a plugin for that
<Kamilion> but I generally would never have that problem anyway since I have the git plugin
<Kamilion> and I'm sure you could rig an autosave script from the python console.
<Kamilion> oh, crap
<Kamilion> never mind
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/xawp0/8ec3da05d5.png
<Kamilion> it's built in... lol
<Kamilion> I'm so used to everything being a plugin, I almost forgot to check the other panes
<main> nice
<Kamilion> i also find it amusing that you are worried about the exact thing my ISO enforces
<main> which is?
<main> gedit instead of leafpad?
<Kamilion> making sure everything gets destroyed on shutdown (inherent quality, since / is in RAM)
<Kamilion> everything dies. That's why it's named kamikazi...
<Kamilion> not even /var/log is persistant.
<Kamilion> (if you wanted persistant logging, you would have told rsyslog to send logs elsewhere!)
<Kamilion> internet's fulla bad privacy these days. Lots of VPN providers say "we don't log anything". Court can't subpoena what never landed on 'physical storage'... heh heh. Their own fault for using specific wording in the laws...
<Kamilion> I honestly havn't had problems with unreliable hardware in.... years.
<Kamilion> and I've seen kamikazi survive system level events that would level most other linux hosts... Things like the PCI Express bus going away entirely and coming back, including EVERY device like AHCI, mpt2sas, uhci, ehci, xhci, everything.
<Kamilion> worst I get is a bunch of kernel log entries as the devices are redetected...
<Kamilion> having the disk controller suddenly go away would generally trash most linux installations.
<main> yeah
<Kamilion> or at the very least cause a lot of complaints on the next boot, about unclean mounting, journal replays, and the normal recovery-after-powerfailure behavior
<main> so, should I lock anything 7.7?
<main> or just xserver-xorg-video-radeon?
<Kamilion> locking version on any package will prevent apt from doing anything that would effect that package
<Kamilion> so in theory you should get the same error you got earlier
<main> so i just lock this one package and that's it, right?
<Kamilion> about unable to fix broken packages
<Kamilion> yeah.
<Kamilion> that should lock the whole chain that relies on it
<Kamilion> and I'm pretty sure it won't even apply any security updates to X while in the locked state.
<Kamilion> not that something like that happens with any regularity.
<main> okay
<main> installing .1
<main> wish me luck
<main> :)
<korisnik> good day
<sam____> hi
<sam____> i want to ask about user name and password
<sam____> when i install Lubuntu imege
<leszek> just ask
#lubuntu 2017-08-16
<wilhelmgon> hello
<wilhelmgon> need help please
<hateball> !ask | wilhelmgon
<ubottu> wilhelmgon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilhelmgon> ok
<wilhelmgon> I have lubuntu 16.04, and update from terminal, after reboot the system loads correctly, but the keyboard and mouse are not working
<hateball> wilhelmgon: USB devices?
<hateball> wilhelmgon: Does the keyboard work in BIOS?
<wilhelmgon> yes, mouse and keyboard USB
<hateball> wilhelmgon: Can you reboot and hold the left shift key to get into GRUB?
<hateball> wilhelmgon: If so, could you try booting an older kernel?
<wilhelmgon> even if I hold down the Shift key I can enter the Grub
<hateball> Can, or can't?
<wilhelmgon> Ok, :( how would it work?
<hateball> Can you press DEL or F10 or whatever it is on your machine to get into the BIOS then? So we can determine if the computer detects the keyboard at all
<wilhelmgon> Yes, both works fine, I can enter the BIOS of my PC and move with the keyboard. I load a LIVE from Lubuntu 16.04 and my keyboard and mouse work fine
<hateball> Right, so can you hold (or hammer really fast) the left shift key when the machine starts, to get into the GRUB menu?
<wilhelmgon> yes
<hateball> wilhelmgon: You should have multiple options to choose from there, so try to pick a kernel with a lower version number to boot
<hateball> A lower number than the top choice, that is
<wilhelmgon> Yes, I can enter GRUB with the shift key, but there I do not know what else to do with the options that are presented to me
<wilhelmgon> ok
<hateball> You should be able to step down the menu items using the arrow keys
<hateball> And press enter to boot a desired choice
<wilhelmgon> yes, it able to step up/down the menu items using the arrow keys
<wilhelmgon> Let me try it later, because the pc is in another house.
<hateball> so the options should look like Lubuntu 16.04 kernel 4.xx or something like that, so try picking an option with as low version as possible
<hateball> If that then works, and it should, it's a kernel regression of some sort
<hateball> that came when you installed an updated kernel
<hateball> sometimes there are kernel options you can set in GRUB to fix that also, but it's easier once in a graphical env
<wilhelmgon> Ok, tomorrow I'm going to try, I reconnect to the chat for more help if there is a problem
<wilhelmgon> Although i do not believe
<wilhelmgon> Thank you
<hateball> wilhelmgon: Good luck!
<wilhelmgon> (y)
<mahdi> Hi Kamilion,
<mahdi> I have downloaded the lubuntu core iso but it fails during installation. here is the link to error image https://www.4shared.com/photo/jBEJnb0bei/error.html?
<rastos2> 32 bit ubuntu 16.04 LTS package libodbc1 contains file libodbc.so.2 (according to https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/i386/libodbc1/filelist) - but a friend using 32-bit lubuntu 16.04 LTS says that he does not get that file with that package. what's going on?
<mrpl> I "startup disk" created a usb with lubuntu 17.04 Do I have to use unetbootin for persistence if no Windows is available ?
<mrpl> Thanks for any and all help....
<Cocoon> Hello
<Cocoon> Trying to install lubuntu 17.04 on a HP EliteDesk 800 G3 Mini, installing lubuntu in a lagecy and uevi drops me a error "grub-uefi-amd64-singed" packed failed to install into /target/. Tried a couple of support forum solutions but non of them helped,.. anyone have experience or can drop me a hint?
<shakary> ciao a tutti
<wxl> !it | shakary
<ubottu> shakary: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<shakary> lubuntu su ibook g4 qualcuno ha provato?
<main> hi
<main> I got a problem.  Default hotkeys for lxlauncher are not working :( Neither alt+f2 nor super + r
<main> moreover, some keyboard shortcuts are not working correctly... e.g. when i execute Control+Alt+Delete
<main> Start LXTask
<main> i get logged out, and an error report prompt window appears
<main> keybind lxsession-default launcher_manager not working :(
<main> this gets me logged out: lxsession-default tasks
<main> when I press ctrl+alt+del i get logged out instead of launching lxtask
<malinus> main: I think that's just openbox shortkeys settings? .config/
<malinus> main: ~/.config/openbox/something
<main> malinus, yes, default ones
<main> the actual code thats written there for this hotkey is 'lxsession-default launcher_manager'
<malinus> and when you run that in your terminal?
<main> same effect
<malinus> so it has nothing to do with the keyboard shortcuts?
<main> sorry i misinformed you, i get logged out when i execute ctrl+alt+del
<main> which stands for  'lxsession-default lxtask-something'
<main> when I run 'lxsession-default launcher_manager' (as was in the defaults) nothing happens
<main> so there are two kind of bugs
<main> the one to log me out and close every application when I don want it
<main> and the one not to open the launcher
<main> and that on a fresh install.
#lubuntu 2017-08-18
<Cocoon> Hello
<Cocoon> Trying do start instad of a desktop a x11 application in xsession. I dident found how to start the application in fullscreen, i specified for the application wide, high and fullscreen in lubuntu-rc.xml. Application still starts only with half monitor usage. Any hint 4 me or completle wrong chan ?
<Guest72082> I'm trying to make a bootable USB containing NTpasswd (http://www.pogostick.net/~pnh/ntpasswd/) to get back into my windows 7 machine but I'm having trouble understanding just how to do it. The instructions and and FAQ tell me to 'install the bootloader' but the command given doesnt seem applicable to this OS. I know it's little to go on but can anyone offer some advice?
<Guest72082> I don't really know what I'm doing but the returned command line text says 'command not found', so I'm guessing I haven't given the correct path toward the executable.
<Guest72082> Eh, my copy paste looks like it failed. Let me try that again.
<Guest72082> I'm trying to make a bootable USB containing NTpasswd (pogostick.net/~pnh/ntpasswd/) to get back into my windows 7 machine but I'm having trouble understanding just how to do it.
<Guest72082> The instructions and and FAQ tell me to 'install the bootloader' but the command given doesnt seem applicable to this OS. I know it's little to go on but can anyone offer some advice?
<looping_> Hello.
<looping_> Is there a way to, without reinstalling, change a *ubuntu flavour into another? I would like to get back to Lubuntu after trying Ubuntu Mate but I made the mistake of installing the latter in place of Lubuntu...
#lubuntu 2017-08-19
<cyberman> Hi
<cyberman> hi
<cyberman> can i install KVM linux on Lubuntu
<cyberman> ???
<cyberman> anuone can answer plz
<almsoft_> hi
<almsoft_> anyone here
<almsoft_> can I install kvm linux on lubuntu
<krytarik> !kvm | almsoft_
<ubottu> almsoft_: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<miruza> hello
<miruza> anyone here?
<miruza> :-/
<krytarik> miruza: If you have a support question, just ask it.
<miruza> Wanted to create a openstack machine. Installed conjure-up and tried to install with NovaLXD spell. The installation always get stuck at copying image 100% during juju bootstrap. I reinstalled lunbuntu several times, tried it in normal ubuntu too. Still same problem on fresh installs.
<miruza> Did someone answered my problem?
<miruza> Electricity went for a bit, i did not see
<miruza> Helli?
<demophobia> Good afternoon? I wish to buy a cheap laptop and use lubuntu. I have just read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Lightweight_GUI_alternative_.28Xubuntu_and_Lubuntu.29 ...
<demophobia> That implies this laptop will be a good choice, but do you agree? https://www.amazon.com/Dell-Latitude-D520-1-66Ghz-Notebook/dp/B0035RNLWY/ref=sr_1_73?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1503170513&sr=1-73&refinements=p_36%3A2421886011
<demophobia> I am thinking to buy it today.
<demophobia> checking release notes and known issues now -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#Lubuntu_LTS
#lubuntu 2017-08-20
<transhuman> hi 2 problems ifconfig is missing, now do i just get a list of all interfaces including ones not configured? How do I install ip-utils package doesnt appear to be available and thirdly my wireless on my intel atom processor laptop doesnt show up
<transhuman> thanks in advance
<dzho> bah
<ajmal> Help
<ajmal> How to install lubuntu?
<ajmal> Please......
<malinus> lul
<Guest8527> ...pardon the intrusion.
<Guest8527> Might I ask someone here for some help with Lubuntu 17.04?
<Guest8527> I am a complete newbie... but I'll share my situation as concisely as I can...
<Guest8527> Installed Lubuntu on a legacy PC (Dell Dimension 4100)... system freezes before I can even log in...
<Guest8527> While troubleshooting... I think I got onto something when I ran "sudo lshw -class network" and got a Segmentation fault...
<Guest8527> I don't know where to go from there.
<Euphony> ... I took my questions over to #ubuntu
<widmark> hi - i am trying to create a usb flash drive that will boot to lubuntu when inserted into a laptop.  When I do this using Starup Disk Creator, I end up with what seems to be a "Live" version as opposed to a standard, persistent desktop environment.  Can you help?
<malinus> widmark: you can just install from the live version
<demophobia> malinus: I think he wants to save settings and files on the USB drive so as to use the computer as merely a host for the OS and files on the USB drive.
<demophobia> 'a host' -- I mean, temporarily commandeering the computer away from whatever OS it has installed to use the USB drive, so as to carry around a 'virtual computer' (OS + data files) in one's pocket so to speak
<demophobia> I would like to know how to do this, actually ...
#lubuntu 2018-08-13
<5EXABHXT1> hallo, can anyone point me to the direction what happens when the x11-session is locked (password secured)? What disables running sound output? What disables video-recording? And last, are user-restrictions what group a user is in, are only active after logout and new login?
#lubuntu 2018-08-14
<faLUCE> Hello (18.04).  I created a hotspot wi-fi connection on an usb dongle with network-manager (GUI). I can see the hotspot in list, and my android device sees it as well. However, my android device can't connect to it (generic error)... what can I check in order to fix that? thanks
<wxl> faLUCE: you might look at /var/log/syslog
<faLUCE> wxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/npYryMGPh6/
<wxl> faLUCE: is fe80::c718:8cb9:99de:8f37 the ipv6 of your android?
<faLUCE> wxl: no, it's the mac of the othere wi-fi card (the one which is connected to internet)
<faLUCE> wxl: sorry: it's the ipv6 of the other wi-fi connection (the one which is connected to internet)
<wxl> faLUCE: what device does wlxa0f3c107dc37 describe? the dongle?
<faLUCE> wxl: yes
<wxl> yikes, i have no clue. try wicd and see if you have better luck.
<faLUCE> wxl: it seems that wpa_supplicant is using the dongle
<faLUCE> it should not use it, because it's configured as hotspot
<faLUCE> am I wrong?
<wxl> i would suspect not but i really don't have any experience with doing what you're doing
<wxl> you might want to check in with #ubuntu as this is more of a general question than a lubuntu one. getting more eyes on it might help
<faLUCE> it seems the dev has blacklisted... (??)   http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zc33QZT5tB/
#lubuntu 2018-08-15
<JadedJ> Hi
<JadedJ> Currently installing lubuntu on vmware
<JadedJ> how do i change the resoltution during install?
<hateball> I'm not sure you can until you've installed open-vm-tools-desktop
<hateball> JadedJ: ^
<JadedJ> Yeah I couldn't
<JadedJ> I had to move the window around
<JadedJ> annoying
#lubuntu 2018-08-16
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hii I am new here. But, I would like to contribute to the lubuntu project. Can anyone get me started?
<Rosika1> Hi. I´m using Lubuntu 16.04.5 LTS, 64 bit right now. My update-manager tells me that 18.04.1 LTS is available and asks me if I want to upgrade. But what happens if my internet-connection goes down during the upgrade-process?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hii I am new here. But, I would like to contribute to the lubuntu project. Can anyone get me started?
<hateball> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ask-ygU5AP56> hello
<ask-ygU5AP56> Lubuntu 18.04, ThinkPad T61
<ask-ygU5AP56> DVD-ROM combo drive doesn't respond to eject button press
<ask-ygU5AP56> nor is there a /dev/sr0
<ask-ygU5AP56> (the drive works, I have installed the OS from it, it also ejects fine prior to booting the OS)
<ask-ygU5AP56> the notebook sits in a docking bay (IBM series original dock)
<ask-ygU5AP56> any ideas as to how to track this issue and fix it?
<wxl> i'd suspect that's a more general question than a lubuntu one
<wxl> you might want to get more eyes on it at #ubuntu
<wxl> that said, do you see the device in `lspci`?
<ask-ygU5AP56> there's nothing on it in dmesg; nor lspci; nor lshw
<wxl> is the drive in the docking bay?
<ask-ygU5AP56> nope, in the notebook itself.
<ask-ygU5AP56> I can try booting without the docking bay
<ask-ygU5AP56> maybe that's messing things up, though I doubt; it's a mechanical kind of dock
<ask-ygU5AP56> more of a port replicator + charging
<wxl> it's worth a try
<ask-ygU5AP56> alright, let's see if that changes things
<ask-ygU5AP56> brb
<ask-ygU5AP56> well, no.
<ask-ygU5AP56> that made no difference.
<wxl> ok, so that's out
<wxl> the fact that lspci doesn't see it is remarkably weird. have you looked in syslog/dmesg to see if there's anything telling?
<ask-ygU5AP56> is there any kernel modules necesary for the latest l/ubuntu to be able to see sata/pata cdroms?
<ask-ygU5AP56> no; there's nothing; the kernel doesn't see the drive.
<ask-ygU5AP56> there's /dev/sg0 and /dev/sda*
<wxl> shouldn't need anything
<wxl> and besides, if modules were missing, the kernel should still see it. it just wouldn't be able to do anything with it.
<wxl> i.e. it would be listed in lspci
<wxl> so i'm at a loss. i'd check with #ubuntu
<ask-ygU5AP56> cheers
<wxl> sorry
<ask-ygU5AP56> no worries
#lubuntu 2018-08-18
<Shawn|i3-350M> howdy
<Shawn|i3-350M> does anyone here know how to add windows 7 to grub2 installed via "grub-install"?
<diogenes_> Shawn|i3-350M, sudo update-grub
<Shawn|i3-350M> I got /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get to canonical path of '/cow/'.
<diogenes_> Shawn|i3-350M, try after a reboot
<Shawn|i3-350M> well I had already reboot
<Shawn|i3-350M> to test if adding an entry for sda3 would have worked, but it didn't
<Shawn|i3-350M> grub just shows its bash
<Shawn|i3-350M> so I got back into my lubuntu live usb
<Shawn|i3-350M> sda1 and sda2 are windows
<diogenes_> can you boot into lubunto installation?
<Shawn|i3-350M> I dont have a lubuntu installation
<Shawn|i3-350M> only a live cd
<Shawn|i3-350M> sda3 is my RemixOS install
<Shawn|i3-350M> https://www.youtube.com/v/X7FgiaXDrHg?start=438&end=918
<Shawn|i3-350M> does that work for you?
<Shawn|i3-350M> diogenes_,
<Shawn|i3-350M> it doesn't :(
<Shawn|i3-350M> https://youtu.be/X7FgiaXDrHg?t=7m38s
<Shawn|i3-350M> there we go
<Shawn|i3-350M> 15m3s is the end point
<Shawn|i3-350M> how do I remove grub-install that I ran?
<Shawn|i3-350M> does grub-customzier not exist?
<Shawn|i3-350M> for lubuntu
<Shawn|i3-350M> is lubuntu not recommended for working on grub?
<Shawn|i3-350M> *grub2?
<Shawn|i3-350M> I should have gone with plop boot manager, grub2 no good, screwed up mah laptop, ignored my windows install
<diogenes_> try mx linux boot repair
<Shawn|i3-350M> I already shut down lubuntu live, attempting supergrub2
<Shawn|i3-350M> wasn't getting anywhere :|
#lubuntu 2018-08-19
<wxl> nope
<windwalker> Hello. I wanted to check if I can help with translations but I get "502 Bad Gateway nginx/1.14.0 (Ubuntu)" each time I click the ✎Translate button.
<fedek> hi
<fedek> I am not able to get vnc log in the current screen
<fedek> any clue?
<fedek> any suggestion on the way to take to solve this?
<puneet_99> Hello!
#lubuntu 2019-08-12
<guest70> Hi is there anyone here?
<hp> hi
<manan> Hey
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> someone kick "The_LoudSpeaker" from irc. So I can join in from web.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am currenty active from "The_LoudSpeaker8"
<The_LoudSpeaker8> Thanks! wxl:
<The_LoudSpeaker8> Please do the same for devel and offtopic.
#lubuntu 2019-08-13
<guiverc-755> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cvvx77Gv5r/   (d755-8 calamares.log  up to install-alongside,replace-partition,manual-partitioning (ie. no erase disk & install; single 80gb disk)
<Guest47725> hey
<doggeh> hi is https://www.lubuntu.me the modern site to download the latest lubuntu?
<doggeh> or is it .net?
<doggeh> ty sorry to bother
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @doggeh [<doggeh> hi is https://www.lubuntu.me the modern site to download the latest lub …], Yup! This is the official site.
<doggeh> ahh ok
<doggeh> ty so much
<doggeh> wow
<doggeh> i am using one of these new HP's and the BIOS is so differen6t
<doggeh> different*
<doggeh> from how they used to be
#lubuntu 2019-08-14
<RudeViper_> New Lubuntu install on an old hp desktop. There is no hdmi for the video on this box (too old) so it isn't that old problem. lshw short is here. https://pastebin.com/vD1rQudn - how do I get sound to work on anything besides my usb headphones?
<lynorian> RudeViper_: Does it have a headphone jack or something?
<RudeViper_> yes but no sound from speakers.
<RudeViper_> If I plug in the usb headset they work but not the normal speakers
<lubot> <lynorian> What sound ouput is it showing from
<lubot> <lynorian> also what version?
<RudeViper_> headphones of course but also built in Audio Analog Stereo
<RudeViper_> version of Lubuntu is the latest. 19.10 I think
<lubot> <lynorian> ok
<lubot> <lynorian> is it muted
<RudeViper_> no
<lubot> <HMollerCl> RudeViper_: in pulseaudio is a configuration tab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> try different options there and see what happens
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "profile" I think is how its named
<RudeViper_> nothing in there changed anything...reinstalled alsa and pulse...going to have to reboot now. Be back shortly.
<RudeViper_> ok that worked... Just had to reinstall alsa and pulseaudio and reboot.
<desikoder> This distro rocks on my intel atom netbook!
<kc2bez> desikoder: Thanks for the feedback! We are glad you enjoying it :)
<desikoder> @kc2bez Oh yeah, I work as a solutions architect and I have been able to do everything in this netbook with just 2gb ram and it cost me only $100!
<desikoder> of course, I do all the heavy stuff on the cloud, but most of my office work, some nodejs/golang/rust development, I do it on this machine with ease.
<desikoder> Is there any way I can contribute back?
<The_LoudSpeaker> desikoder: You can join the devel chat and help with testing, documentation or bug triage.
<lubot> William Southard was added by: William Southard
#lubuntu 2019-08-15
<craigbass76> Is there an 18.04? I see 16.04 and 19.04 on the download page, but not 18.
<wxl> wrong site
<wxl> you're on lubuntu.net right?
<Mead> 18.04 might be under the LTS label
<craigbass76> Ahhh
<craigbass76> I'm on a wicked old Compaq, and I'm donating it to a non-profit motorcycle education. Even XFCE is going to be a bit heavy I think.
<wxl> but lubuntu.net is still the wrong site
<craigbass76> Had a newer Acer, but when i tried to boot, I didn't even get to where I could see the BIOS.
<craigbass76> wxl, What is the .net site?
<wxl> not the lubuntu website
<wxl> they often have incorrect and misleading information there
<craigbass76> Someone that just snagged it before official folks could? That kind of blows...
<wxl> it's a long sad story
<craigbass76> Are you officially involved?
<wxl> yep
 * lynorian is too
<craigbass76> That's a loaded question... I'm a tech writer at Linux Academy. I was thinking of helping out with docs somewhere. XFCE, LXDE, something. I've been a Linux freeloader since Fedora Core 1...
<lynorian> craigbass76: I write most docs for lxqt if you want to see they are at our site here https://manual.lubuntu.me/
<craigbass76> Feeling like I should have been giving back for a long time, but just getting round to it.
<craigbass76> lynorian, You ever need a hand?
<wxl> we could always use help with support, bug triage, and testing, too
<lynorian> sometimes but I am prety busy  there are probably lots of things I have done wrong since hard to find own errors
<wxl> ^ tl;dr proofreading is nice
<craigbass76> I see stuff I wrote a few months back and go "What?"
<wxl> btw the development channel is #lubuntu-devel
<craigbass76> I'll jot your name down and come back after I've got a couple projects off my plate (this laptop, for instance)
<Mead> craigbass76:  you can find some kind of newsgroup/email/message board chain post about the subject of the website, there is/was ALOT of drama at one point,
<wxl> tsimonq2 and kc2bez are good people to chat with too
<kc2bez> Feel free to reach out anytime craigbass76
<craigbass76> Ok, I'm out for now folks -- copied this part of the chat to a text file for later. Toodles
<wxl> be well
<tsimonq2> wxl, kc2bez: (Made a connection via some folks I know at Linux Academy)
<kc2bez> :)
<craigbass76> Hey! I made it! Wrote Lubuntu over a siduction install.
<craigbass76> How do I stop (windows called it grouping windows I think) two LibreOffice windows just having one button on the "taskbar" in LXDE?
<wxl> right click and change the properties
<wxl> (of the taskbar)
<craigbass76> Panel settings?
<craigbass76> I've never seen this by default, except on windows 7 and newer... Looking for "ungroup" or some such, and I'm not seeing it.
<craigbass76> Aha! Found it.
<lubot> . . was added by: . .
<lubot> <. .> Hello, I am newbie. Trying to add local languages, and to set key for switching the layot.  But it nullifies each time after I press 'Apply'.  … How to solve. Fresh installation of Lubuntu.
<yennvier> hola
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @yennvier [<yennvier> hola], Hi, this Channel is in english, you have a spanish Channel in #lubuntu-es
<lubot> heogj was added by: heogj
<lubot> <heogj> Fwd from heogj: there is this problem in latest lubuntu version … i cant change default brightness.. i mean when i set brightness to a particular level it changes to the default one if i perform a reboot or boot it up when its power off
<lubot> <heogj> Fwd from heogj: everytime i start/boot lubuntu.. first i have to search for brightness in start/app menu and then change it.. there is no widget in panel/toolbar associated with controlling brightness.. last time when i use linux mint, it had brightness slider with that battery menu widget
<lubot> <heogj> Fwd from heogj: any solution?
<lubot> AlexanderS4 was added by: AlexanderS4
<lubot> <heogj> @heogj [there is this problem in latest lubuntu version … i cant change default brightnes …], @teward001 do u have any idea about this?
<lubot> <heogj> as i am coming from linux mint Xfce 19.2.. lubuntu is much snappier in general tasks such as opening file manager etc.. but in some cases linux mint is faster for e.g. in it boots a little faster than lubuntu
<lubot> <teward001> @heogj [@teward001 do u have any idea about this?], sorry, I don't, or I'd have answered earlier.
<lubot> <heogj> i dont understand why no linux OS show the loading sign with the mouse pointer like windows OS when some app is being opened in the background? this feature is must for beginners like me
<lubot> <heogj> @teward001 [sorry, I don't, or I'd have answered earlier.], ok np
<lubot> <heogj> @heogj [i dont understand why no linux OS show the loading sign with the mouse pointer l …], sometimes linux mint shows that loading sign but lubuntu doesnt. ever. can this be fixed? @teward001
<Thedarkb-X40> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "artful" 17.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.40GHz (600MHz) • Memory: Physical: 1.2 GiB Total (740.4 MiB Free) Swap: 945.3 MiB Total (695.3 MiB Free) • Storage: 25.9 GB / 31.8 GB (5.9 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device @ Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Contr
<Thedarkb-X40> oller • Uptime: 5d 20h 54m 8s
<Thedarkb-X40> Is 17.10 deprecated?
<wxl> long time ago
<Thedarkb-X40> I can't use apt anymore so I assume so.
<Thedarkb-X40> Ah.
<Thedarkb-X40> Yeah, I'll update it.
<Thedarkb-X40> This is a seldom used machine because it's older than sin.
<wxl> i'd suggest 19.04, personally
<wxl> different paradigm (lxqt instead of lxde) but lxde will be dropped once 18.04 dies in 2021
<Thedarkb-X40> I've tried lxqt on this machine and have come to the conclusion that it's a bloated insult to LXDE's legacy.
<Thedarkb-X40> So I'm going for 18.04.
<Thedarkb-X40> It left me with 4k of RAM free.
<Thedarkb-X40> 4k
<Thedarkb-X40> That's a joke.
<wxl> i think you were doing it wrong
<Thedarkb-X40> Well.
<Thedarkb-X40> At the time it only had 256mb
<Thedarkb-X40> I've upped it since with a stick I ripped from a dead Dell.
<Thedarkb-X40> If LXDE is going to be deprecated, I'll just use Openbox.
<wxl> the other thing to consider is that with gtk4 on the horizon, using gtk2 software isn't a great idea
<wxl> lxde developers have done next to nothing for a long, long time
<Thedarkb-X40> Does it have any security issues?
<wxl> who knows
<Thedarkb-X40> I just built a gtk2 application.
<lynorian> a new one?
<Thedarkb-X40> lynorian, Yeah, a new one.
<lubot> Casevi was added by: Casevi
#lubuntu 2019-08-16
<JohnDoe_71Rus> do you know theme/style for LXDE like LXQT Fusion
<lubot> gmonde75 was added by: gmonde75
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from The_LoudSpeaker: A friend of mine has a problem with almost all ubuntu versions. Live usb works fine. Installation also completes successfully and then after rebooting, when he enters password at log in screen. His screen goes blank.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from The_LoudSpeaker: He's downloading lubuntu rn. But anyone has any ideas as to why same problem occurs in kde neon, kubuntu, manjaro kde, ubuntu and elementary OS?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from The_LoudSpeaker: Works fine with Pop OS. But he's looking for something other than gnome.
<Thedarkb-X40> Is Openbox support going to die with LXDE?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Thedarkb-X40 [<Thedarkb-X40> Is Openbox support going to die with LXDE?], Lubuntu with lxqt also use openbox
<Thedarkb-X40> Cool.
<Thedarkb-X40> If LXPanel has to go, I'll jump back to fbpanel.
<tomreyn> The_LoudSpeaker: have the freind join #ubuntu sometime with some time to diagnose it
<tomreyn> and provide output of   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999     and    lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tomreyn: I forwarded him the response from #ubuntu. He said he will try and let me know.
<guiverc> maybe of interest, how a user created another account & created minimal menu for other-user account on 19.04 lxqt - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2424895
<lubot> <lynorian> I kind of don't like the lobotomised as language
<wxl> agreed
<guiverc> that's maybe because you can write well :)   maybe poor choice, but..
<wxl> i think that's how i feel any time i hear someone say "drink the kool-aid." makes my stomache churn.
#lubuntu 2019-08-17
<lubot> <Casevi> How reset menú no expand
<kalvin> how to change profile picture in lubuntu 18.04
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @kalvin [<kalvin> how to change profile picture in lubuntu 18.04], Under System Tools > select LightDM GTK + Greeting Settings
<kalvin> lubot: 👍 I'll try
<kalvin> and what is telegram bridge
<lubot> Kalvin was added by: Kalvin
<lubot> <ctisme> https://snag.gy/1YieCH.jpg this theme too dazzled... is there any dark mode here for all apps on lubuntu
<lubot> <ctisme> this box too strong for my eyes
<kc2bez> @ctisme take a look at the kvantum theme manager it can theme all of the qt applications.
<kc2bez> !info qt5-style-kvantum disco | @ctisme
<ubottu> @ctisme: qt5-style-kvantum (source: qt5-style-kvantum): Kvantum style engine (binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.9+repack-2 (disco), package size 495 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<lubot> <ctisme> installed @kc
<lubot> <ctisme> @kc2bez
<lubot> <ctisme> too complicated ... :D
<lubot> <ctisme> mmmm  install/ update theme section?
<kc2bez> Change/delete theme section
<kc2bez> Pick one from the drop-down arrow.
<kc2bez> Then click preview to see if you like it.
<Guest22249> how can i install discord on lubuntu 18.04.03 lts
<Guest22249> ?
<chieta> this theme looks good https://github.com/Luwx/Mojave-kvantum ... how to kc2bez
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @Guest22249 [<Guest22249> how can i install discord on lubuntu 18.04.03 lts], https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-discord-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<chieta> is that apps same like steam Guest22249?
<Guest22249> no is like telegram
<Guest22249> thanks lubot
<kc2bez> chieta: it is one of the included themes.
<chieta> noted, i've already use the mojave solid one but still
<chieta> the qt-pcmanfm still to strong like the screenshot
<kc2bez> I am using the KvSimplicityDark theme.
<chieta> checking
<kc2bez> It is all personal preference obviously but I think Kvantum is the best theme manager option.
<chieta> yeah but still
<chieta> the pcmanfm-qt
<chieta> too dazzled
<kc2bez> https://share.riseup.net/#TxVepQ2y06W6dFr1oV8YXQ
<chieta> how could it be?
<chieta> me too use the KvSimplicityDark but
<chieta> the pcmanfm still
<beer_> hi do you know any good themes for lubuntu?
<kc2bez> You may have to log out and log back in chieta
<chieta> noted
<kc2bez> beer_: we were just discussing this before you joined. :)
<chieta> KvSimplicityDark from kc2bez point
<beer_> oh bad timing
<chieta> we talk about kvantum thing
<kc2bez> !info qt5-style-kvantum disco | beer_
<ubottu> beer_: qt5-style-kvantum (source: qt5-style-kvantum): Kvantum style engine (binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.9+repack-2 (disco), package size 495 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<kc2bez> Kvantum is probably the best choice for a theme manager.
<beer_>  thanks kc2bez
<kc2bez> np. Enjoy. There are many options to test out.
<chieta> how to reload the lxqt-session without reboot/logout
<chieta> kc2bez i've logged out then login again
<chieta> but still i could not like yours
<chieta> still like https://snag.gy/1YieCH.jpg
<kc2bez> Oh, I know why.
<kc2bez> You need to select the kvantum theme in the LXQt settings.
<kc2bez> Go to the menu select preferences then appearance then in the qt style select kvantum-dark
<kc2bez> Sorry about that chieta
<chieta> got it "lxqt-config-appearance"
<chieta> cool it works
<kc2bez> Nice!
<kc2bez> Sorry I didn't realize that earlier.
 * kc2bez needs another cup of coffee I guess.
<chieta> thanks
<kc2bez> np
<chieta> my stomach not ready for the coffee
<chieta> plain water or tea
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi: Can you tell me how I can set the menu opacity to 100% through the command line? A Russian channel member has set it to 0% and now cannot change in graphical mode.
<chieta> how to or please share the screenshot
<kc2bez> @JyotiGomes you can launch compton-conf from runner or the command line.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @JyotiGomes you can launch compton-conf from runner or the command line …], oh, yes, of course. Thanks
<kc2bez> np @JyotiGomes
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> np @JyotiGomes], I told the member of the Russian group to write compton-conf on the terminal and change the opacity values to 1 and he says that after entering again, only a black monitor appeared, only the mouse can be seen. Maybe he changed not only the values he had changed altes but also the Xrender values
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I believe that he can erase the Compton config file and it will create a new one with default values
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But test it before
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [But test it before], ok
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> The dialogue so far, translated from Russian, is here
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> He can't see anything, no terminal, no folders and no files. He can try to delete Compton config file without seeing. What would be the command?
<kc2bez> @JyotiGomes The compton config is in the `~/.config` directory and it is named `compton.conf` It might be best to boot from a live USB mount the drive and delete it that way so he can see what he is doing rather than blindly typing.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> And with ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @JyotiGomes The compton config is in the `~/.config` directory and it i …], 👍🏼
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @N0um3n0 [And with ctrl+alt+f2 ?], yes. And, that way, he can erase the Compton config file, correct? after that, if will not solved, he can use the live USB
<kc2bez> Yes, try that first ^ @N0um3n0 makes a good point.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @JyotiGomes [yes. And, that way, he can erase the Compton config file, correct? after that, i …], possibly yes, then restart and see if everything is ok
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> he need just to write  rm /home/jyoti/.config/compton.conf?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> with his user name
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Yes
<lubot> <N0um3n0> but with ctrl + alt + f ... you are already asked for username and password and you are already in user home
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @N0um3n0 [but with ctrl + alt + f ... you are already asked for username and password and …], yes
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Thanks for the help
<kc2bez> Did he get it fixed @JyotiGomes ?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Did he get it fixed @JyotiGomes ?], are in it
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @JyotiGomes [Thanks for the help], to you for the support in Russian
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Did he get it fixed @JyotiGomes ?], He is tired and has had to go to sleep (his time zone is already long night). He tries tomorrow.
<Guest25331> renato
<renato> renato
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Did he get it fixed @JyotiGomes ?], I tried this solution on my laptop and it worked.  If it deletes compton.conf everything will be solved.
<herick> hello
<wxl> o/
<Guest70822> hey guys, i have a dumb question, i'm on the installation of lubuntu on my machine, at the part of the disk selection, and i have an option called "replace partition", but i dont sure of what this means.. the data of the partition will erased and the lubuntu will be installed on it? thanks
<wxl> yep
<Guest70822> ok! haha thanks!
#lubuntu 2019-08-18
<Guest10329> 'sudo cd' does not work
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Did he get it fixed @JyotiGomes ?], Fixed! 😊 Thanks
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @Guest10329 [<Guest10329> 'sudo cd' does not work], Do only a cd
<lubot> καℓνιи ʝσɦɳɳყ was added by: καℓνιи ʝσɦɳɳყ
<sappheiros> hey, hey, hey you guys
<sappheiros> so like, i couldn't change my password ... it just wasn't working for some reason, the change password feature ...
<sappheiros> ... and then like two weeks later, it seems to have worked this time.
<sappheiros> :D
<sappheiros> the end.
#lubuntu 2020-08-10
<mx6523> hey, i used mkusb to install a persistent live USB setup, now I want to know how to manage the automatic login
<guiverc> mx6523, https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.1/3.1.9/sddm_configuration.html maybe of help, but I've no experience with it on persistent-live
<oerheks> nope, and if you found a way, please let us know
<mx6523> okay, the information in that link appear valid. i'm rebooting now to test
<mx6523> okay, it still logged in automatically
<mx6523> is anyone using the openbox setup straight from the latest LTS? don't try the openbox theme named 'Syscrash'
<mx6523> https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/amd64/openbox/filelist
<mx6523> look at the last theme in this list
<lubot> Maria Cruz was added by: Maria Cruz
<lubot> <chikatambun> (Photo, 519x614) https://i.imgur.com/GnOR2gS.jpg why i could'nt click the save button even password already inputed?
<lubot> <Aj> @emergencyrussia [It's extremely fast if you run the bare Lubuntu desktop. However, many modern ta …], Thanks
<sbit> Hi. I see that Lubuntu 20.04.1 has been released. But when I attempt an upgrade from 18.04 it says there is no new version available. Do I have to wait a little longer or am I missing something?
<akem> No, it should work.
<akem> Try to check an upgrade how to.
<ArmyMan007> Hey everyone :)
<ArmyMan007> How can you delete an entry / old folder from the "start" menu?
<ArmyMan007> I'm trying to figure it out but couldn't find a solution
<ArmyMan007> i.e start menu entries
<ArmyMan007> Anyone?
<lubot> H3J4H4 was added by: H3J4H4
<lubot> <Aj> Guys, i installed lubuntu 20.4 it is working good. I need help with a  few  things. … 1)which is the best browser for lubuntu … 2) Where can we download softwares. … 3) is there an internet meter software?
<lubot> <nihal697> @Aj [Guys, i installed lubuntu 20.4 it is working good. I need help with a  few  thin …], 1. Browsers arent distro specific but user specific. Try all, choose whichever you find hot. … 2. Most common way is via terminal `sudo apt install "software name"` … or you can install via Muon package manager inbuilt in lubuntu … Or u can
<lubot> install an app store named "snap" … 3. No idea
<wxl> @Aj 1. you already have one installed (firefox) 2. there's also the discover app (word is muon is going to be sunset soon) 3. try vnstat https://askubuntu.com/questions/1459/how-can-you-monitor-total-internet-data-usage-across-reboots
<lubot> <tbs61> @nihal697 [1. Browsers arent distro specific but user specific. Try all, choose whichever y …], for no2 there is also discover app to install apps and discovering them
 * wxl echo… echo… echo…
<lubot> <tbs61> @Aj [Guys, i installed lubuntu 20.4 it is working good. I need help with a  few  thin …], for no1, we prefer firefox, but if your ram is about 2gb or if you open so many tabs at same time you can use palemoon for that near firefox
<lubot> <tbs61> @Aj [Guys, i installed lubuntu 20.4 it is working good. I need help with a  few  thin …], for no3 if you mean internet speed or usage you can find it at gadgets for panel
<lubot> <nihal697> @tbs61 [for no2 there is also discover app to install apps and discovering them], Ooh, thanks for pointing out
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @nihal697 [Ooh, thanks for pointing out], you could also try falkon for browsing, is Qt instead of GTK so smaller footprint for LxQt.
<lubot> <tbs61> @HMollerCl [you could also try falkon for browsing, is Qt instead of GTK so smaller footprin …], i guess palemoon is lighter and better for usage than falkon, did you try how much they use ram memory?
<j58452> I'm trying to boot the livecd from thumb drive in uefi mode, but get error: /boot not found. I booted this same thumb drive on another computer and did an installation, so I know it's not the drive or corrupt files. Any suggestions?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tbs61 [i guess palemoon is lighter and better for usage than falkon, did you try how mu …], no, I've never uses palemoon. I normally use firefox, I used falkon for testing purpose mainly.
<lubot> <tbs61> i tried most of browsers, to see how good they are for surfing and how much ram memory they use
<wxl> j58452: i would not say that having booted it an another computer guarantees there is no corruption. make sure to run the self-check at boot on that other computer to be sure. if that's still the case, i wonder if maybe you have some weird efi setup. they do exist out there.
<j58452> wxl, the files are checked at boot and there were no errors on the hp laptop, but the dell computer won't boot the disk
<wxl> j58452: in that case, it's probably some weird efi setup. it may not be resolvable. might have to legacy boot that one.
<j58452> wxl, the thing is, this same dell computer is currently running 19.10 which I booted and installed from the same thumb drive
<wxl> j58452: the only other explanation i can think of then is some hardware issue.
<j58452> I was going to upgrade to 20.04.1 from within the system, but wanted to make sure I could boot from the thumb drive if I had problems
<j58452> wxl, I know this is a long shot, but the drive is currently in one of the front facing usb ports...does it make any difference to use the back ports? are they "seen" differently in any way?
<wxl> j58452: could be. shouldn't make a difference to anything except charging or speed (usb2/3) but if a port is bad, then it might matter
<j58452> wxl, ok, I'll try that and legacy boot to see if it makes any difference
<lubot> Michelle Kaye was added by: Michelle Kaye
<lubot> <Aj> @tbs61 [for no3 if you mean internet speed or usage you can find it at gadgets for panel], Where is that?
<lubot> <nihal697> @HMollerCl [you could also try falkon for browsing, is Qt instead of GTK so smaller footprin …], Um....thanks. tho that was another guy who asked for it xD
<lubot> <tbs61> (Photo, 779x553) https://i.imgur.com/E7IrYRN.jpg
<lubot> <tbs61> 1. right click to panel and click to manage gatgets
<lubot> <tbs61> 2.select or add then select system statics
<lubot> <tbs61> then set it for web
<lubot> <Aj> Then will u get the speed on task panel?
<lubot> <tbs61> then if you use wifi set it for that and set other settings
<lubot> <Aj> @Aj [Then will u get the speed on task panel?], It only shows graph bro
<lubot> <Aj> Cant we install gnome extensions in lubuntu
<lubot> <tbs61> (Photo, 201x93) https://i.imgur.com/j3FZnkO.jpg i set it to max 4mb which is my max download speed
<lubot> <tbs61> so i understand if it s %54 that means it s about 2mb/sec at that moment
<lubot> <tbs61> i dont know how, and would like, to see something like 438kib/sec but couldnt find something like that at panel
<lubot> <Aj> Thanks
<lubot> <tbs61> yw
<lubot> <Aj> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/DLlp5yM.jpg
<lubot> <Aj> @tbs61 [yw], Bro, there is a pluggin called netspeed in muon
<lubot> <Aj> But after installing it i dont know to open ot
<lubot> <Aj> It*
<wxl> that's for cairo dock, so you'd have to install that
<wxl> similarly if you want to use gnome extensions you have to install all the gnome crap
<lubot> <Aj> @wxl [<wxl> that's for cairo dock, so you'd have to install that], Where can i install cardio dock
<lubot> <Aj> Cairo
<wxl> you probably don't want to
<wxl> it's a bunch of extra garbage for one little thing
<wxl> vnstat is a better choice
<lubot> <Aj> What is that, from where do i download it brother
<wxl> first, an annoyance: not everyone considers themselves male, so brother is probably not the best way to address people.
<wxl> second, look up at the link i already sent
<lubot> <Aj> @wxl [<wxl> first, an annoyance: not everyone considers themselves male, so brother is …], Really appologise for that
<lubot> <Aj> @wxl [<wxl> second, look up at the link i already sent], Which link friend?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Aj [Which link friend?], https://askubuntu.com/questions/1459/how-can-you-monitor-total-internet-data-usage-across-reboots
<Gnjurac> hi
<Gnjurac> any reason why transmission-qt wont open direcotry
<Gnjurac> on right click open direcotry, firefox works normal but transmission-qt and vscode ignore
<oerheks> maybe you need to check the snap permissions; lubuntu softwarecenter > installed > snapname > permissions
<Gnjurac> what
<Gnjurac> i am not using snaps
<Gnjurac> basicly xdg-open shows pcmanfm-qt is set as default
<oerheks> vscode is a snap, right?
<Gnjurac> nah
<Gnjurac> and anyway transmission-qt is not snap
<Gnjurac> and it too wont open
<Gnjurac> ok i istalled tranmission-gtk version one insted qt and it opens folder np
<xuxx> hi
<xuxx> I'm trying to find a theme that works with lubutu. I would like to change the theme of sddm. Any link or idea ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> This one is nice. https://github.com/the-zero885/lubuntu-sddm-theme
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or this one if you have multiple users https://www.opendesktop.org/p/1240784
<lubot> <kc2bez> Pretty much any SDDM theme should work.
#lubuntu 2020-08-11
<lubot> <Aj> Guys, is there a software like rufus or universal usb installer for lubuntu
<guiverc> @Aj, https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.1/3.1.4/startup-disk-creator.html
<guiverc> myself, I use `dus` (or mkusb); maybe not as pretty but functional & safer than simple `dd`
<lubot> <nihal697> @Aj [Guys, is there a software like rufus or universal usb installer for lubuntu], For linux iso u can use dd command. … For windows iso there is Woeusb
<lubot> <tbs61> i use mintstick, you can download its deb file and install it to lubuntu
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> The deb file source is at https://packages.linuxmint.com
<lubot> <tbs61> @ItzSwirlz [The deb file source is at https://packages.linuxmint.com], idk why but my browsers couldnt load that page, i used this page to download which is a continue of yours … http://packages.linuxmint.com/pool/main/m/mintstick/
<lubot> <tbs61> lates uploaded one
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tbs61 [idk why but my browsers couldnt load that page, i used this page to download whi …], yeah thats it
#lubuntu 2020-08-12
<lubu> hello
<lubu> lubuntu is great
<kc2bez> Thanks lubu
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> l u b u
<scoutprod> high
#lubuntu 2020-08-13
<ao> 7276413855
<JP> Hey having issues on installing Lbuntu, seams i can get the partition table right
<tomreyn> you CAN? so what's the issue then?
<tomreyn> make sure you'll discuss which lubuntu version you're installing, what error messages you see, too.
<JP> I cant get by the partitioning in Lubuntu 20.04 LTS
<wxl> is there some reason you are trying to do some special partitioning?
<JP> I have two NTFS partitions, one 350 Mb and one 28.8 GB, no matter how I partitionate them the "continue" button are ghosted
<wxl> is this an efi system?
<JP> I have tried to make one and two new partitions as ext3 and ext4
<JP> Not sure what efi system are?
<wxl> the problem with manual partitioning: you need to know what you're doing
<JP> I don't have the erase all and install option in the installer
<wxl> oh well that's telling
<wxl> you probably have something mounted
<wxl> use a pastebin (see the pastebinit command) to post up the results of `mount`
<JP> I have booted up on a USB and would install from this
<wxl> that's not what i asked
<oerheks> wxl, probably dirty filesystem?
<wxl> oerheks: probably more likely a previous partition including a swap that unfortunately is automounted, which keeps calamares held back on anything except manual partioning
#lubuntu 2020-08-14
<oerheks> wxl, probably dirty filesystem?
<fortNhyver> ciao a Tutti
<fortNhyver> ciao volevo sapere se pure a Voi il conky in qualsiasi script-conkyrc dà sfondo nero
<pitiye> guys i have a laptop with ATI HD 8750 VGA with Intel VGA , i am running 19.10 and how to install VGA drivers to get ATI/AMD vga to work on ?
<Guest99641> Hello, have a great issue with lubuntu, I broke my grub and now I cant reinstall it, the system is using ZFS and im ussing the live Lubuntu disk. any idea of how to approach for a solution?
<Guest99641> d
<Guest93463> hello
<Guest93463> live ?
<wxl> dead
<oerheks> weekend support is the best
<Guest62121> lubuntu kullanan var mı
<Guest62121> uygulamalara kısayol atarken sorun yaşadım
<wxl> !tr | Guest62121
<ubottu> Guest62121: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
#lubuntu 2020-08-15
<lubot> Matt Sturm was added by: Matt Sturm
<mx6523> I got a live USB drive using mkusb, now I wish to change it so it boots to a login manager instead of straight into the default accouont
<mx6523> I don't know where that is configured
<lubot> BBA1984 was added by: BBA1984
<lubot> Matt Burge was added by: Matt Burge
#lubuntu 2020-08-16
<zinmyo> wahte
<lubot> Allan Williamson was added by: Allan Williamson
<oerheks> ./clear
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> What is the proper way to setup brother printer?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> When I try printing something in Libre Office Writer it prints soup of random characters.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Wait, it is LibreOffice issues - export to pdf is also broken
<tomreyn> hmm, so it only happens there?
<tomreyn> @Mateusz Konieczny
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Yes, only there.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Though I was not testing it seriously, for now I am following https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/241673/export-or-print-to-pdf-no-text/
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> And burning Libreoffice to the ground.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> It may be https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=247444
<ubottu> bugs.freebsd.org bug 247444 in Individual Port(s) "editors/libreoffice: Erroneous print output in 6.4.4" [Affects only me,Closed: fixed]
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @Mateusz Konieczny [It may be https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=247444], it may match but that's a bug in freebsd
<ubottu> bugs.freebsd.org bug 247444 in Individual Port(s) "editors/libreoffice: Erroneous print output in 6.4.4" [Affects only me,Closed: fixed]
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Reinstalling LibreOffice worked, it turn out that I needed rubber duck. Sorry for noise.
<lubot> <kc2bez> The PDF export issue is documented in our release notes. https://lubuntu.me/focal-1-released/
<lubot> <kc2bez> There is a workaround in the known issues.
<lubot> <kc2bez> There is also a forum post too if you want me to find that.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> (I needed printer, PDF export being broken pointed me into direction of LibreOffice being culprit - not printer connection)
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I printed my recipe so I can go cooking :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sounds good. Happy cooking :)
